# **ROFR Thread 2014 JAN-JUNE** UPDATE to thread on PG 71!!



## that's nice

Thank you to the people in the past who have created and maintained the ROFR thread. It is a great resource to prospective buyers and gives a real world estimate of DVC resale pricing. Thank you to lovin'fl who ran the last ROFR thread. It was set up in a very easy to read and follow format. I hope she doesn't mind but I am going to steal her first post! I will volunteer through June '14 and see how it goes. 


*If you passed ROFR* feel free to add your info in this thread. Please do not post till you pass. As of (3/24) I will not add if your contract hasn't been sent. *PLEASE FOLLOW THE FORMAT LISTED BELOW. If you do not follow this list, I cannot add your information to the chart.* 

I want to list: price/pt, _total cost (include price/pt plus closing you pay, mf you pay and admin fee if you pay for a grand total)_, number of points, resort, use year (UY) and how many '12, '13, '14 and '15 points it comes with...then post when it went to ROFR and when you get results (come back and post date and result...like on the other thread).  


Price/pt-total cost (see above paragraph)-# of pts-resort-UY-pts it comes with-when sent, when passed or taken

Example: that's nice---$60-$16,937-250-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 51/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/2, passed 1/27 (*cut and paste this to your post and change to your own info...please*).



You may include other details in your post, more specific details, if you like. But, also, please cut and paste the above example and then input your own data.  I will copy to list in this first post.  I am looking for any folks who, either, went to ROFR or got results on ROFR in the month of December and forward even if you are in other thread already (just re-post here if you like).  I will update (almost) daily.  

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads: 
January 2013- June 2013 ROFR List (goto bottom of pg 161)
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List




*PASSED* 
*AKV:*
amandac (seller)---$85-$4885.50-50-AKL-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 11/11, passed 12/2
amandac (seller)---$85-$7679.60-80-AKL-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 80/'14, 80/'15-sent 12/13, passed 1/6
PacoDF ---$70-$11,823-150-AKV-Feb- 14/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15--sent 1/22, passed 2/21
samsam ---$72-$9070-120-AKV-Jun-0/'14, 120/'15, sent 1/27, passed 2/23
1oldguitarman--- $73-$13,085-160-AKV Dec  0/'12 97/'13 160/'14 sent 02/03, passed 02/28
dis4ellaandzach --- $77-$13,641- 160 AKV-Aug  113/'12 179/'13 141/'14 sent 2/2, passed 02/28
forloveofdisney--$72-$9,070-120-AKV-Jun-0/'14, 120/'15-sent 1/25, passed 2/27 
nj disney family---$68-$9,301-120-AKV-sep-120/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15--sent 1/27, passed 2/27
maggiegirl--- $68-$10,880-160-AKV-Oct 5/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14 sent 02/18, passed 3/11
z28wiz--- $75- $12,000-160-AKV-Dec- 160/14 160/15-sent 02/10, passed 3/11
graychef --- $80-$16000-200-AKV-Jun- 0/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15-sent 2/25, passed 3/18
dismatt ---$65-$9,156.40-120-AKV-Dec -0/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15-sent 2/25, passed 3/18
donnav025--- $77-$7895-100-AKV-Dec-75/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/28, passed 03/26
maggiegirl---$72-$12960-AKV-Oct-180-19/'12-177/'13-180/'14- sent 03/01 passed  03/26
DisneyChace--- $78-$13730-AKV-Oct-160-289/'14, 160/'15 sent 03/01, passed 03/26
**********---$75-$12,295-AKV-Dec-160-31/13, 160/14, sent 03/11, passed 4/9
Kimmy2disney---$75pp-$22,500-300-AKV-March -300/14, 300/15- Sent 3/17, passed 4/17
Lorilais_mommie---$90-$12180-120-AKL-Oct- 23/'13-238/'14-120/'15 sent 3/24, passed 4/23
emcrouth---$70-$7,000-100-AKV-Dec-0/14,100/15-Sent 3/31, passed 4/30
antshelby---$70-$11,200-160-AKV-Dec-23/14.160/15-Sent 4/7, passed 5/5
GAVSMOMS--$81-$12,960-160-AKL-Dec-37/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/1, passed 4/30
keishashadow--- $86-$4,300-50-AKV-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 4/11, passed 5/7
MomtoBJSF---$76-$19000-250-AKV-Dec, 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 05/05, passed 06/02
Gizmo1951---$95-$7,125-75-BLT-Dec-0/’14, 75/’15, 75/’16-Passed 6/7
Viktoria---$74-$14,800-200-AKV-Dec, 200/14, 200/15, Sent 5/11 passed 6/9
LaNina72---$76-$4,412-50-AKV-Apr-0/'12, 0/'13, 0/'14, 50/'15-sent 5/7, passed 6/13
ITALIANANGLO69---$75-$12,000-160-AKL-Dec-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/12, resent 5/17, passed 6/17
indylaw99---$82-$12,300-160-AKL-Mar 44/'13, 160/'14, 160/15 sent 5/26, passed 6/23
stiej---$70-$14,700-210-AKL-Dec-0/13, 170/14, 210/15  sent 5/31, passed 6/30
RiverBound757---$75-$16,125-215-AKL-Dec-0/'13, 395/'14, 215/'15- sent 6/18, passed 7/17

*AUL:*
traveled---$88-$14980-160-AUL-Mar-160/'12, 157/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/31, passed 4/28
AMCSquared---$95-$18,560-175-AUL-Apr-0/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15-sent 05/22, passed 6/19

*BCV:*
Dr Gevil-- $84-$21,000-250-BCV-Oct '13/213,Oct '14/19,Oct '15/250 Sent 1/9 Passed 2/3
glokitty (seller)---$115-$3450-30-BCV-Dec-0/'12, 30/'13, 30/'14, sent 1/2, passed 2/3
Icequeen13---$83.33-?-300-BCV-DEC-144/13',300/14', sent 4/4, passed 5/1
mattnjim---$115-$2,875-25-BCV-Dec-25/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15-sent 3/17, passed 4/17
kimmy85---$94-$9,802-100-BCV-Aug-0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 04/22, passed 5/20
wisconsinmom---$88-$9680-110-BCV-Jun-110/14, 110/15--sent 5/16, passed 6/16

*BLT:*
deltanut---$96-$16,629.80-160-BLT-Feb-160/'14, 160/'15-sent 1/12, passed 2/3
dundey--- $95-$10,120-100-BLT-Jun- 100/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14-sent 12/2 passed 12/27
gibbow---$112- $6166- 50-BLT-Dec-50/'12, 50/'13, 50/'14-sent 1/18 - passed 2/11
JBMartin---$90-$24220-250-BLT-Feb-0/'12, 216/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/22, passed 2/21
chukdotcom---$92-$15,808-160-BLT-Feb-122/'14, 160/'15-sent 1/24, passed 2/23
JWG --- $99pp - $4,950 - 50 - BLT - Aug - 50/'14, 50/'15 - sent 01/22, passed 2/23
deltanut---$91-$12,337.21-125-BLT-Feb-61/'14, 125/'15-sent 1/24, passed 2/24
mlayman7--- $93- $13,950-150- BLT- Dec- 150 0/13, 150/14, 150/15, sent 1/25 passed 2/27
carolinakk---$100-25,254-235-BLT-Sep-235/'14, 235/'15-sent 2/10, passed 03/04
carolinakk---$99 -10,828-100-BLT-SEP-100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/10, passed 03/04
Captain Mason Hook--- $103-???-BLT-Dec-125-155/'13 125/'14,125/'15-sent-2/17, passed 3/11
supersnoop---$94-$12,017-120-BLT-Jun-60/'14, 120/'15-sent 2/24, passed 3/18
MouseyMin---$94-$19512-200-BLT-Feb- 0/'13, 34/'14, 200/'15 - sent 2/24, passed 3/18
carolynmink --- $108-$5,966-50-BLT-Dec-24/13, 50/14, sent 2/23, passed 3/18
NCDachshundDisneyfan---$97.50-$10,630-100-BLT-Sep-20/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15, sent 3/6, passed 4/2
holden--- $99-$21346-200-BLT-Apr-0/'12, 9/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, sent 3/8, passed 4/2
Jennasis---$99-$10,800-100-BLT-Aug-9/13-100/14, sent 3/10, passed 4/9
McCoyFam---$99-$21285-215-BLT-Feb-55/13,215/14,215/15-Sent 3/11, passed 4/9
deltanut---$106-$5,300-50-BLT-Feb-27/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 3/20, passed 4/17
princess2011---$98-$16,949.80-160-BLT-Feb-22/13,160/14,160/15-sent 3/18, passed 4/17
pciav---$96.67-$15,717-150-BLT-April- 19/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 03/15, passed 04/17
goofdad64---$90-$20,830-225-BLT-Sep--0/13, 39/14, 225/15-sent today 3/21, passed 4/21
JohSchmo---$90-$14913-150-BLT-Dec-300/13,150/14,150/15-Sent 3/17, passed 4/17
cadu4u---$86-$17,200-200-BLT-Feb-44/13-200/14-200/15- sent 3/26, passed 4/25
Luv2PixieDust---$94-$19857-200-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 105/'14, 200/'15-sent 3/26, passed 04/25
Millionaire2K---$99-$20,904-200-BLT-Aug-31/'13, 116/'14, 200/'15-sent 4/8, passed 5/9
wildforgoofy---$95-19,000-200-BLT-June-0/13, 158/14, 200/15-Sent 4/28, passed 5/27
MouseyMin---$95-$16,175-165-BLT-Feb-2/'14, 165/'15, 165/'16 - sent 5/5 - passed 6/2
rebeccam31---$97-$19,990--200-BLT-Feb-200/'15, 200/'16, 200/'17, 200/'18-sent 5/5, passed 6/2
rebeccam31---$98-$12,250--125-BLT-Feb-82/'15, 125/'16, 125/'17, 125/'18-sent 5/5, passed 6/2
Gizmo1951---$95-$7,125-75-BLT-Dec-0/’14, 75/’15, 75/’16-sent ?, passed 6/7
moran66---$86.66 PP-$13,689.75-150-BLT-Dec-0/'13, 3/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/28, passed 6/12
johnsbelt---$101-$10,100-100-BLT-Mar-41/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 5/20, passed 6/17
KingLouis---$97-$31,040-320-BLT-Apr-208/'14, 320/'15 - sent 5/23, passed 6/20
chitwndan---$81.25-$13,000-160-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 5/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/30, passed 6/26
HarvardAce---$98-$41,943.84-400-BLT-Dec-400/'13, 400/'14, 400/'15-sent 06/03, passed 06/30

*BWV:*
MiramarQE---$77-$15006-175-BWV-Aug- 0/'12, 93/'13, 175/'14-sent 1/03, passed 1/27
nhmomx2--- $80pp -$13600- 170-BWV-Aug- 170/'12, 102/'13, 170/'14 sent 1/22, passed 2/21
Betcboop---$76-$14,368.98-175-BWV-Sep-98/'14, 175/'15 -sent 01/22, passed 02/23
dmagman---$82-$22,304-250-BWV-Sep-0/'12, 0/'13, 202/'14, 250/'15-sent 2/4, passed 2/28
Shazzasmd ---$85 - $20572-220-BWV - Sep- 7/'12, 220/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 sent 02/01, passed 02/28
NJMouse---$88-8,800-100-BWV-Dec- 100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15 sent 1/21 passed 2/23
Monte Cristo---$85-$11,150-125-BWV-Feb-0/'13, 125/'14, 125/'15-sent 1/31, passed 2/28
jnsma---$85-$18725-200-BWV-Aug-104/’12, 200/’13, 200/’14-sent 2/24, passed 3/18
Helenr--- $88- $8,800-100-Sep- 100/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14-- sent 02/25, passed 3/18
racinghank---$83-$8,413-90-BWV-Dec-47/'13, 90/'14, 90/'15-sent 3/10, passed 4/9
lovewdwfun---$80-$22,100-250-BWV-Feb-63/'13, 238 '14, 250 '15 sent ?, passed 4/14
noelle---$85-$8695-100-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 3/14, passed 4/14
haloDVC---$70-$15,904.50-200-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 294/'14, 200/'15, sent 3/18, passed 4/14
mitchwebb--- $78-$11,700-150-BWV-DEC-2/13-150/14,150/15- sent 03/18, passed 4/17
Silver19---$89-$6,400-65-BWV-April-55/'14, 65/'15- sent 4/6, passed 5/5
judydvc---$84-$13,981.50-150-BWV-June-294/14, 150/15-sent-4/18, passed 5/17
suemom2kay--$96-$2,400-BWV-Oct-0/'13 13/'14 12/'15 sent 4/17, passed 5/17
DanenRox---$83-$13,584-150-BWV-Sept-150/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/25, passed 5/23
15titles---$72-$15,120-210-BWV-Oct-72/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, sent 5/7, passed 6/6
TMBeach---$82-$21,712-240-BWV-Dec-107/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14, 240/'15-sent 5/19, passed 6/16
Momdisney---$83-$12,501-150-BWV-Feb- 150/'14, 150/'15 sent 05/21, passed 06/19
Tonygee---$79-$16,590-210-BWV-Mar-210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/20 passed 6/19
wildfam---$80-$12,571-150-BWV-Feb- 0/'13, 95/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/22, passed 6/19
SteveBlues---$79-$15,355-175-BWV-Oct-175/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15, sent 6/3, passed 6/30
nan214---$85-12,750-150-BWI-Oct 115/13 150/14 150/15 Sent 6/3 Passed 6/30
pumpkinjack26---$83-$11,000-120-BWV-Mar-0/'12, 0/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15-sent 5/27, passed 6/27

*HHI:*
Frank808---$50-$7825-150-HHI-June-150/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-sent 2/12
kmc33---$56-$8830-150-HHI-June-150/'14, 150/'15-sent 2/1/14, passed 2/28
benhannah's mom--- HHI-$55-$11,000-200-Feb-185/'14-200/'15 sent 2/1, passed 2/28
Syndrome---$50-$11,000-220-HHI-Dec- 21/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 sent 3/13, passed 4/14
Mhahnster---$55-$8,750-150-HHI-Jun-0/13, 3/14, 150/15-Sent 3/18, passed 4/17
SarahMom---$60-$12,000-200-HHI-Dec- 200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/5, passed 6/2
Yokuku---$54-$12,056-200-HHI-Apr-200/14, 200/15 - Sent 5/19, Passed 6/16

*OKW:*
DisSmis---$55-$14,625-230-OKW-Aug- 0/'13, 460/'14, 230/'15-sent 1/9, passed 2/3 
pgumiela---$64-$16,525-250-OKW-April-0/'13 ,0/'14, 250/'15-sent 01/27, passed 02/23
DarleneP--- $64 -$11,687.40-160-OKW-Aug- 0/'12, 0/'13, 286/'14, 160/'15, sent 2/3, passed 2/28
Well I Never!--- $68-$5,100-75 OKW-Jun- 0/'12, 9/'13, 75/'14, sent 02/03, passed 3/3 
SaraJ--$57-$13102-210-OKW-0/'13, 139/'14, 210/'15-Sent 2/25 Passed 3/18  
noelle ---$77-$13324-160-OKW-Aug -214/'13, 179/'14, 160/'15-sent 2/24, passed 3/18
MagicKingdomMommy80 ---$65-$7,450-100-OKW-Jun -100/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/25, passed 3/18
Physics Guy---$61-$18761-296-OKW-Feb-28/'14, 296/'15-sent 3/8, passed 4/2
TaraPA--- $76-$4,227-50-OKW-March-16/'13-50/'14-0/'15-sent 3/11, passed 4/9
DisLadyPA---$80-$4000-50-OKW-Feb-0/'12, 20/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 3/14, passed 4/14
goofynell--$70-$14858-190-OKW-Apr-380/'14, 190/'15 sent 3/17, passed 4/17
fmer55---$65-$6043-80-OKW-Feb-80/'13, 80/'14, 80/'15, sent 3/28, passed 4/25
schrammalot---$65-$9750-150-OKW-March-0/'12, 0/'13, 4/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/8, passed 5/7
KS_Disney_Dad---$65-$8,125-125-OKW-Sept-0/'13, 250/'14, 125/'15-sent 4/18, passed 5/16
Goosey515- $69-$14,490-210-OKW-Aug-6/'12,210/'13,210/'14,210/'15, sent 4/23, passed 5/20
Greg129---$67-$15,410-230-OKW-Sep 78/'13, 230/'14, Sent 5/6, passed 6/5
DougEMG--- $60-$19,081-310-OKW-APR-620/'14, 310/'15-sent 5/9, passed 6/6
minni---$68-$10,200-150-OKW-Sept-150/'12, 0/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/9, passed 6/9
halld6479---$69-?-210-OKW-Jun-210/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, sent 5/9, passed 6/9
jerseymama---$67-$14,070-210-OKW June-78/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/15 passed 6/12
Blowfish2014---$68-$14,302-200-OKW-Feb-0/'12, 0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/21,passed 6/19
R0cky---$58-$13,340-230-OKW-Jun-0/'13, 0/'14, 243/'15-sent 6/6, passed 7/8


*OKW-Ext:*
mikeymc1115---$76-$12,686-150-OKW (Ext)-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/23, passed 6/19

*SSR:*
that's nice---$60-$16,937-250-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 51/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/2, passed 1/27
Stevelee---$63-$14,320-200-SSR-Aug-69/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 11/25, passed 12/16
WeloveAriel0505---$57-$31,350-550-SSR-Mar- 0/'14, 550/'15-sent 12/7, passed 1/6
prune1977--- $73-$21,814-270-SSR Jun 51/'13 516/'14 sent 12/20 passed 1/6
jmmess---$60-$14,131-210-SSR-Apr-0/'12, 8/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 1/28, passed 2/27
abarnes64--- $78-???-50-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 11/'13, 50/'14- sent 2/5, passed 3/5
jchaps6--- $72-???-200-SSR-Feb -75/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/22
MiDisney---$61--???--145-SSR-Sep- 0/'13, 145/'14, sent 2/14, passed 3/11
littlestar--$78--$7,020-90-SSR-Aug-0/13, 90/14, 90/15, Sent 02-13 Passed 03/11
jchaps6--- $72-14,400-200-SSR-Feb -75/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/22 Passed 03/18
gwuedo---$68-$23800-350-SSR-Sep-0/'12, 0/'13, 335/'14, 350/'15-sent 2/25, passed 3/18
jmmess---$56.25-$18,000-320-SSR-Apr-313/'14, 320/'15-sent 2/27, passed 3/26
Cheshire73---$70-$14,000-200-SSR-Oct-0/'13, 200/'14 Sent 3/9, passed 4/2
ScootScharfer---$66-$12505-170-SSR-Oct-0/'12, 56/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15-sent 3/3, passed 4/2
genia11--- $64-$10,240.00-160-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 84/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/05, passed 4/9
boogabuzz---$75-$9,750-130-SSR-June-35/'13, 130/'14, 130/'15 sent 3/10 passed 4/9
JohSchmo---$63-$18,531-270-SSR-Aug-0/13,504/14,270/15-Sent 3/13, passed 4/14
bhiggs---$82-$13,120-160-SSR-Jun-162/13, 160,14, 160/15 - sent 3/15, passed 4/14
wisconsinmom---$70-$8124-100-SSR-Mar-0/'13, 108/'14, 100/'15-sent 3/17, passed 4/17
nalajms---$79-$13,906-160-SSR-SEP-160/13,320/14,160/15-sent 3/18, passed 4/17
supersnoop---$68-$12,330-160-SSR-Jun-64/13, 320/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/20, passed 4/17
TallyFamily---$70-$15,750-225-SSR-Sep-39/'14, 225/'15-sent 3/28, passed 4/25
Disneysled - $69-$13800-200-SSR-Mar-67/13, 200/14, sent 3/28, passed 4/25
han22735---$74-$12,063-163-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 163/'13, 163/'14, 163/'15,sent 4/1, passed 4/30
JessseJ---$77-$10,259-120-SSR-Mar-0/'12, 0/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15-sent 4/4, passed 05/2
DeefromOhio---$73-$16,060-220-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 79/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15-sent 4/4, passed 5/2
bdrobet---$67-$12,535-180-SSR-June-0/'13, 7/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16 - sent 4/14, passed 5/13
Humphery58---$79-$7,900-100-SSR-Aug-100/'14, 100/'15,-sent 04/14, passed 5/14
jacqueswdw---$77-$12,320-160-SSR-Dec-117/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/28, passed 5/28
disbound77---$65-$13,995-200-SSR-Feb-0/"13, 50/'14, 200/'15 - sent 5/1, passed 5/30
z28wiz---$72-$10800-150-SSR-Dec-8/'14, 150/'15, sent 5/12, passed 6/12
dixiedelights ---$69-$20,700-300-SSR-Dec-0/'14, 270/'15, 300/'16-sent 5/15 passed 6/12
Kimmly---$66-$13,200-200-SSR-Aug-147/'13, 200/'14, sent 5/23, passed 6/19
MattMo---$72-$10,800-150-SSR-Feb- 24/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/21, passed 6/19
SIC7121---$70-$11,200.00-160-SSR-Feb-199/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/20, passed 6/19
Humphery58---$83-$8,300-100-SSR-Aug-100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 05/22, passed 6/19
DVCMomBLT--$70-$7,878.50-100-SSR-Feb-100/'14, 100/'15-sent 5/28, passed 6/26
mommee--$68-$15,284.50-200-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 303/'14, 200/'15 -sent 5/27, passed 6/26
SarahMom---$77-$20,248.40-240-SSR-Dec-240/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14, 240/'15-sent 5/27, passed 6/26
JenandFrank---$75-$15,000-200-SSR-June-0/'12, 0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/31, passed 6/26
DSVinNJ---$72-200-SSR-Sept.-200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, sent 5/29, passed 6/26
xcheezhead---$67-$14,070-210-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/28, passed 6/27
ganban--$76-$12,160-160-SSR-Sept-0/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 6/2, passed 6/30
Eeyore1979---$72-$11,731-150-SSR-Sept-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 - sent 6/9, passed 7/7

*VB:*
carlnne ---$55-$6,677-100-VB-Mar -0/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/22, passed 3/18
TBBolts---$45-$13,500-300-VB-Feb 195/'14, 300/15, 300/16 sent 5/4 passed 6/2

*VGC:*
jonahlam77--- $130-$13,000-100-VGC-DEC-52/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 01/21, passed 2/23
traveled---$121.37, $32,771.21, 270, VGC, June, 138-2013 270-2014 270-2015, sent 3/21, passed 3/25
vek239---$126-?-VGC-140-Jun-0/'14, 140/'15 sent 4/16, passed 5/14
TLCP---$117-$19,890-170-VGC-June-166/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15,-sent 4/18, passed 5/16 
frank808---$125-$16130 VGC 125 Dec UY 20/2013, 250/2014, 125/2015, sent 4/16, passed 5/20
NH Disneyfan---$108-$18,187-160-VGC-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 3/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/2, passed 5/29
ITALIANANGLO69---$97.50-$19,500-200-VGC-Jun-0/'12, 0/'13, 184/'14, 200/'15-sent 4/30, passed 6/1
TLCP---$115-$37,375-325-VGC-Feb-187/'13, 325/'14, 325/'15,-sent 5/7, passed 6/5
TLCP---$115-$18,400-160-VGC-Aug-74/'12,160/'13,160/'14,160-'15-sent 5/12, passed 6/9
finchy3---$107.5-$17,200.00-160-VGC-AUG-0/'14, 160/'15, 160/'16, sent 6/6, passed 7/3

*VWL*
Lurch - $89-$5,077-50-VWL-DEC-40/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-Sent 12/31/13, Passed 1/27
Itutorfortravel - $68 - $10,200 - 150 - VWL - AUG - 100/'13, 220/'14, 150/'15, Sent 1/23/14, Passed 2/24
Gordygreen--- $75--$12,345-150-VWL-Apr 150/'12 0/'13 150/'14 sent-1/29, passed 2/28
AppleDisneyDad--- $80 $13338 150 VWL Oct 275/13 150/14 150/15 sent ?, passed 3/18
z28wiz--- $70-- $12,250-175-VWL-Aug- 40/14 175/15 sent 03/01, passed 4/2
ITALIANANGLO69---$66.86-$11,700-175-VWL-Aug-175/'12, 175/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15-sent 4/16, passed 5/18
JPDtheJD---$80-$16,530-200-VWL-Aug-111/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/1, passed 5/30
JessLCH---$65-?-650-VWL-Sep-565/'14, 650/'15, sent 5/20, passed 6/19


*TAKEN *  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AKV:*
MomtoBJSF---$70-$16800-240-AKV-Dec-10/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14, 240/'15-sent 03/25, taken 4/22

*AUL:*

*BCV:*
Calypso726 --$95-$9,5000-100-BCV-Sep-100/'14, 100/'15-sent 6/24

*BLT:*
NCDachshundDisneyfan---$92.50-$9991.39-100-BLT-Aug-0/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15, sent 2/10, taken 3/5
goofdad64---$85-$9,673-100-BLT-Sep-0/'13-114/'14-100/'15-sent 2/21, taken 3/20
princesspiglet---$90-$18,000-200-BLT-April 4/'14, 200/'15- sent 4/22, taken 5/20

*BWV:*
amandac---$65-$11993.68-170-BWV-Mar-0/'12, 0/'13, 170/'14, sent 2/5, taken 3/5
lovewdwfun---$69-???-270-BWV-Feb 228/'13, 270/'14 270/'15 sent ??, taken 3/5
MagicJourney---$75-$12000-150-BWV-Dec-300/'13, 150/'14, 250/'15-sent 2/19, taken 3/19
GOOFY D---$67-$14,196-200-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15, sent 4/10, taken 5/7
Momdisney-$75-$11,250--150--BWV--Sep.--0/13, 300/14, 150/15,sent 4/17, taken 5/13


*HHI:*
benhannah's mom--- HHI-$53-$11,200-200-HHI-Mar  200/'14 200/'15-1/6, taken 1/27 
frank808--- HHI-$50-???-200-Jun-200/2013, 400/2014 sent ??, taken 3/12
Syndrome---$50-$10,000-200-HHI-Dec- 6/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15 sent 3/12, taken 4/9

*OKW:*
goofynell---$67-$15,738-210-OKW-MAR-266/'14, 210/'15-sent 2/6, taken 3/13
DougEMG---$55-$28,034-500-OKW-DEC-0/13-1,000/14,500/15 sent 03/17, taken 04/14
indylaw99---$63-$9450-150-OKW March- 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/15 

*OKW-Ext:*
Goosey515---$73-$15,330-210-OKW(EXT)-Mar-29/14,210/15-Sent 3/25-Taken 4/17

*SSR:*
MrCheesy---$69-$19,002-250-SSR-Aug-0/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/24, taken 2/11
newdeal---$60-$16,943-250-SSR-Aug-500/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/28, waiting, taken 2/27
nalajms---$65-$14972-200-SSR-Apr-200/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15-sent 2/26, taken 3/14
Stiej - $71-$21,300-300 SSR-Sep-186/'13-300/'14, sent 4/11, taken 5/21
dixiedelights ---$68-$20,400-300-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 600/'14, 300/'15-sent 4/17, taken 5/15
canadiandisneymommy---$73-$14,600-200-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, -sent 6/20, taken 7/15

*VB:*

*VGC:*

*VWL*

*WAITING*   -------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AKV:*
Wendybeth75---$65-$13,689-200-AKV-Apr- 0/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/20
RiverBound757---$75-$16,125-215-AKL-Dec-0/'13, 395/'14, 215/'15- sent 6/18

*AUL:*
AMCSquared---$85-$15,625-160-AUL-Mar-0/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 06/03


*BCV:*
Manjestic--- $88-$14,080-160-BCV-Dec-128/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15 - sent 5/26
Ziravan---$84-$21,168-252-BCV-Apr-253/'14, 6/'15, 252/'16 -sent 6/11

*BLT:*
CelineOH---$89-$18,439-200-BLT-Dec- 24/'14, 200/'15-sent 6/17

*BWV:*
Weluvdisny---$85-$4,550-50-BWV-June-22/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15, sent 5/20
Section106---$83-$19,667.15-215-BWV-Dec-380/'14, 215/'15-sent 6/10
cvjw---$77-$20,790-270-BWV-MAR-152/'13,270/'14, 270/'15, 270/'16-sent 6/23v

*HHI:*
MagicJourney ---$59-$9,700-150-HHI-Jun-0/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-sent 6/6

*OKW:*
jerseymama---$67-$14,070-210-OKW June-78/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/15 
Blowfish2014---$68-$14,302-200-OKW-Feb-0/'12, 0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/21

*OKW-Ext:*

*SSR:*
disbound77---$65-$13,995-200-SSR-Feb-0/"13, 50/'14, 200/'15 - sent 5/1
Jupers-$78-$6,708-86-SSR-?-7/'14, 86/'15, 86/'16, sent 5/10
Kimmly---$66-$13,200-200 SSR-Aug-146-2013-200 2014-sent 5/23,
dixiedelights ---$69-$20,700-300-SSR-Dec-0/'14, 270/'15, 300/'16-sent 5/15
Ohionola---$82-$6150-75-SSR-Sep-0/'14, 75/'15, sent 6/17
mort1331---$62-$13330-200-SSR-Feb-0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, sent 6/16
lovinwdw---$75-$13,500-180-SSR-Dec-?-sent 6/20
cheeky in tn---$69-$13,800-200-SSR-Feb-, 0/'13, 0/'14, 200/'15-sent 6/20


*VB:*
TBBolts---$45-$13,500-300-VB-Feb 195/'14, 300/15, 300/16, sent 5/4

*VGC:*

*VWL*


**will remove from waiting for ROFR after 2 months with no update
__________________________________________________________




*PASSED* 


		Code:
	

Home   $$$ Use  Annual            Last  Current Next Year
[U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]  [U]Passed[/U] [U]Name[/U]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $65 Dec   120    $9,157       0     120    120   02/25  03/18 dismatt[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $65 Apr   200   $13,689       0       0    200   05/20  06/19 Wendybeth75[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $68 Sep   120    $9,301             120    120   01/27  02/27 nj disney family[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $68 Oct   160   $10,880       5     160    160   02/18  03/11 maggiegirl[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $70 Feb   150   $11,823      14     150    150   01/22  02/21 PacoDF[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $70 Dec   100    $7,000       0       0      0   03/31  04/30 emcrouth[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $70 Dec   160   $11,200       0       0     23   04/07  05/05 antshelby[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $70 Dec   210   $14,700       0       0    170   05/31  06/30 stiej[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $72 Jun   120    $9,070       0       0    120   01/27  02/23 samsam[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $72 Jun   120    $9,070       0       0      0   01/25  02/27 forloveofdisney[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $72 Oct   180   $12,960      19     177    180   03/01  03/26 maggiegirl[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $73 Dec   160   $13,085       0      97    160   02/03  02/28 1oldguitarman[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $74 Dec   200   $14,800       0       0    200   05/11  06/09 Viktoria[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $75 Dec   160   $12,000       0     160    160   02/10  03/11 z28wiz[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $75 Dec   160   $12,295       0      31    160   03/11  04/09 **********[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $75 Mar   300   $22,500       0     300    300   03/17  04/17 Kimmy2disney[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $75 Dec   160   $12,000     160     160    160   04/12  06/17 ITALIANANGLO69[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $75 Dec   215   $16,125       0     395    215   06/18  07/17 RiverBound757[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $76 Dec   250   $19,000       0     250    250   05/05  06/02 MomtoBJSF[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $76 Apr    50    $4,412       0       0     50   05/07  06/13 LaNina72[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $77 Aug   160   $13,641     113     179    141   02/02  02/28 dis4ellaandzach[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $77 Dec   100    $7,895       0      75    100   02/28  03/26 donnav025[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $78 Oct   160   $13,730     129     160    160   03/01  03/26 DisneyChace[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $80 Jun   200   $16,000       0     400    200   02/25  03/18 graychef[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $81 Dec   160   $12,960      37     160    160   04/01  04/30 GAVSMOMS[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $82 Mar   160   $12,300      44     160    160   05/26  06/21 indylaw99[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $85 Dec    50    $4,886       0       0     50   11/11  12/02 amandac (seller)[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $85 Dec    80    $7,680       0       0     80   12/13  01/06 amandac (seller)[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $86 Dec    50    $4,300       0       0     50   04/11  05/07 keishashadow[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKV    $90 Oct   120   $12,180     141     120    120   03/24  03/23 Lorilais_mommie[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AUL    $85 Mar   160   $15,625       0     160    160   06/03  06/30 AMCSquared[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AUL    $88 Mar   160   $14,980     160     157    160   03/31  04/28 traveled[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AUL    $95 Apr   175   $18,560       0     175    175   05/22  06/19 AMCSquared[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BCV    $83 Dec   300       ???       0     144    300   04/04  05/01 Icequeen13[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BCV    $84 Oct   250   $21,000       0     213     19   01/09  02/03 Dr Gevil[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BCV    $88 Dec   160   $14,080       0     128    160   05/26  06/23 Manjestic[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BCV    $88 Jun   110    $9,680       0       0    110   05/16  06/16 wisconsinmom[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BCV    $94 Aug   100    $9,802       0       0      0   04/22  05/20 kimmy85[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BCV    $95 Sep   100    $9,500       0       0    100   06/24  07/17 Calypso726[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BCV   $115 Dec    30    $3,450       0      30     30   01/02  02/03 glokitty (seller)[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BCV   $115 Dec    25    $2,875       0      25     25   03/17  04/17 mattnjim[/COLOR]




		Code:
	

Home   $$$ Use  Annual            Last  Current Next Year
[U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]  [U]Passed[/U] [U]Name[/U]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $81 Feb   160   $13,000       0       5    160   05/30  06/26 chitwndan[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $86 Feb   200   $17,200      44     200    200   03/26  04/25 cadu4u[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $87 Dec   150   $13,689       0       0      3   04/28  06/12 moran66[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $90 Feb   250   $24,220     216     250    250   01/22  02/21 JBMartin[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $90 Sep   225   $20,830       0       0     39   03/21  04/21 goofdad64[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $90 Dec   150   $14,913       0     300    150   03/17  04/17 JohSchmo[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $91 Feb   125   $12,337              61    125   01/24  02/24 deltanut[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $92 Feb   160   $15,808             122    160   01/24  02/23 chukdotcom[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $93 Dec   150   $13,950       0       0    150   01/25  02/27 mlayman7[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $94 Jun   120   $12,017       0      60    120   02/24  03/18 supersnoop[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $94 Feb   200   $19,512       0      34    200   02/24  03/18 MouseyMin[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $94 Feb   200   $19,857       0     105    200   03/26  04/25 Luv2PixieDust[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $95 Jun   100   $10,120     100     100    100   12/02  12/27 dundey[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $95 Jun   200   $19,000       0       0    158   04/28  05/27 wildforgoofy[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $95 Feb   165   $16,175       0       2    165   05/05  06/02 MouseyMin[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $95 Dec    75    $7,125       0       0      0       ?  06/07 Gizmo1951[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $96 Feb   160   $16,630       0     160    160   01/12  02/03 deltanut[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $97 Sep   100   $10,630       0      20    200   03/06  04/02 NCDachshundDisneyfan[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $97 Apr   150   $15,717      19     150    150   03/15  04/17 pciav[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $97 Feb   200   $19,990       0       0    200   05/05  06/02 rebeccam31[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $97 Apr   320   $31,040       0     208    320   05/23  06/20 KingLouis[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $98 Feb   125   $12,250       0       0     82   05/05  06/02 rebeccam31[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $98 Feb   160   $16,950      22     160    160   03/18  04/17 princess2011[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $98 Dec   400   $41,943       0     400    400   06/03  06/30 HarvardAce[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $99 Aug    50    $4,950                     50   01/22  02/23 JWG[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $99 Sep   100   $10,828       0       0    100   02/10  03/04 carolinakk[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $99 Apr   200   $21,346       9     200    200   03/08  04/02 holden[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $99 Aug   100   $10,800       0       9    100   03/10  04/09 Jennasis[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $99 Feb   215   $21,285      55     215    215   03/11  04/09 McCoyFam[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $99 Aug   200   $20,904       0      31    116   04/08  05/09 Millionaire2K[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT   $100 Sep   235   $25,253       0       0    100   02/10  03/05 carolinakk[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT   $101 Mar   100   $10,100       0      41    100   05/20  06/17 johnsbelt[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT   $103 Dec   125       ???     125     155    125   02/17  03/11 Captain Mason Hook[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT   $106 Feb    50    $5,300      27      50     50   03/20  04/17 deltanut[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT   $108 Dec    50    $5,966       0      24     50   02/23  03/18 carolynmink[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT   $112 Dec    50    $6,166      50      50     50   01/18  02/11 gibbow[/COLOR]




		Code:
	

Home   $$$ Use  Annual            Last  Current Next Year
[U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]  [U]Passed[/U] [U]Name[/U]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $70 Aug   200   $15,905       0       0    294   03/18  04/14 haloDVC[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $72 Oct   210   $15,120       0      72    210   05/07  06/06 15titles[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $76 Sep   175   $14,369       0      98    175   01/22  02/23 Betcboop[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $77 Aug   175   $15,006       0      93    175   01/03  01/27 MiramarQE[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $78 Dec   150   $11,700       0       2    150   03/18  04/17 mitchwebb[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $79 Mar   210   $16,590       0     210    210   05/20  06/19 Tonygee[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $79 Oct   175   $15,355       0     175    175   06/03  06/30 SteveBlues[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $80 Aug   170   $13,600     170     102    170   01/22  02/21 nhmomx2[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $80 Feb   250   $22,100      63     238    250       ?  04/14 lovewdwfun[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $80 Feb   150   $12,571       0      95    150   05/22  06/19 wildfam[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $82 Sep   250   $22,304       0       0    202   02/04  02/28 dmagman[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $82 Dec   240   $21,712     107     240    240   05/19  06/16 TMBeach[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $83 Dec    90    $8,413       0      47     90   03/10  04/09 racinghank[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $83 Sep   150   $13,584     150     300    150   04/25  05/23 DanenRox[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $83 Feb   150   $12,501       0     150    150   05/21  06/19 Momdisney[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $83 Mar   120   $11,000       0     120    120   05/27  06/27 pumpkinjack26[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $84 Jun   150   $13,981     144     150    150   04/18  05/17 judydvc (seller)[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $85 Sep   220   $20,572       7     220    220   02/01  02/28 Shazzasmd[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $85 Feb   125   $11,150       0     125    125   01/31  02/28 Monte Cristo[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $85 Aug   200   $18,725     104     200    200   02/24  03/18 jnsma[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $85 Aug   100    $8,695       0     100    100   03/14  04/14 noelle[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $85 Jun    50    $4,550      22      50     50   05/20  06/21 Weluvdisny[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $85 Oct   150   $12,750       0     115    150   06/03  06/30 nan214[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $85 Oct   150   $12,750     115     150    150   06/03  06/30 nan214[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $88 Dec   100     8,800     100     100    100   01/21  02/23 NJmouse[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $88 Sep   100    $8,800     100     100    100   02/25  03/18 Helenr[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $89 Apr    65         ?       0      55     65   04/06  05/05 Silver19[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $96 Oct    25    $2,400       0      0      13   04/17  05/17 suemom2kay[/COLOR]




		Code:
	

Home   $$$ Use  Annual            Last  Current Next Year
[U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]  [U]Passed[/U] [U]Name[/U]
[COLOR="Green"]HHI    $54 Apr   200   $12,056       0     200    200   05/19  06/16 Yokuku[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]HHI    $55 Feb   200   $11,000       5     185    200   02/01  02/28 benhannah's mom[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]HHI    $55 Jun   150    $8,750       0       3    150   03/18  04/17 Mhahnster[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]HHI    $56 Jun   150    $8,830       0     150    150   02/01  02/28 kmc33[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]HHI    $50 Dec   220   $11,000      21     220    220   03/13  04/14 Syndrome[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]HHI    $60 Dec   200   $12,000       0     200     200  05/05  06/02 SarahMom[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $55 Aug   230   $14,625       0       0    460   01/09  02/03 DisSmis[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $57 ???   210   $13,102       0     139    210   02/25  03/18 SaraJ[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $58 Jun   230   $13,340       0       0    243   06/06  07/08 R0cky[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $60 Apr   310   $19,081       0     620    310   05/09  06/06 DougEMG[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $61 Feb   296   $18,761       0      28    296   03/08  04/02 Physics Guy[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $64 Apr   250   $16,525       0       0    250   01/27  02/23 pgumiela[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $64 Aug   160   $11,688       0       0    286   02/03  02/28 DarleneP[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $65 Jun   100    $7,450     100     200    100   02/25  03/18 MagicKingdomMommy80[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $65 Feb    80    $6,043      80      80     80   03/28  04/25 fmer55[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $65 Mar   150    $9,750       0       4    150   04/08  05/07 schrammalot[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $65 Sep   125    $8,125       0       0    250   04/18  05/16 KS_Disney_Dad[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $67 Sep   230   $15,410       0      78    230   05/06  06/05 Greg129[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $67 Jun   210   $14,070      78     210    210   05/15  06/12 jerseymama[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $68 Jun    75    $5,100       0       9     75   02/03  03/03 Well I Never![/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $68 Sep   150   $10,200     150       0    300   05/09  06/09 minni[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $68 Feb   200   $14,302       0     200    200   05/21  06/19 Blowfish2014[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $69 Aug   210   $14,490       6     210    210   04/23  05/20 Goosey515[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $69 Jun   210         ?     210     210    210   05/09  06/09 halld6479[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $70 Apr   190   $14,858       0     380    190   03/17  04/17 goofynell[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $76 Mar    50    $4,227      16      50      0   03/11  04/09 TaraPA[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $77 Aug   160   $13,324     214     179    160   02/24  03/18 noelle[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $80 Feb    50    $4,000      20      50     50   03/14  04/14 DisLadyPA[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW(E) $76 Dec   150   $12,686       0       0    150   05/23  06/19 mikeymc1115[/COLOR]




		Code:
	

Home   $$$ Use  Annual            Last  Current Next Year
[U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]  [U]Passed[/U] [U]Name[/U]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $56 Apr   320   $18,000       0     313    320   02/27  03/26 jmmess[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $57 Mar   550   $31,350       0       0      0   12/07  01/06 WeloveAriel0505[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $60 Dec   250   $16,937       0      51    250   01/02  01/27 that's nice[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $60 Apr   210   $14,131               8    210   01/28  02/27 jmmess[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $61 Sep   145       ???       0       0    145   02/14  03/11 MiDisney[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $63 Aug   200   $14,320      69     200    200   11/25  12/16 Stevelee[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $63 Aug   270   $18,531       0     504    270   03/13  04/14 JohSchmo[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $64 Jun   160   $10,240       0      84    160   03/05  04/09 genia11[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $65 Feb   200   $13,995       0      50    200   05/01  05/30 disbound77[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $66 Oct   170   $12,505       0      56    170   03/03  04/02 ScootScharfer[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $66 Aug   200   $13,200       0     147    200   05/23  06/19 Kimmly[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $67 Jun   180   $12,535       0       0      7   04/14  05/13 bdrobet[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $67 Jun   210   $14,070       0       0    210   05/28  06/27 xcheezhead[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $68 Sep   350   $23,800       0       0    335   02/25  03/18 gwuedo[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $68 Jun   160   $12,330      64     320    160   03/20  04/17 supersnoop[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $68 Dec   200   $15,285       0     303    200   05/27  06/26 mommee[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $69 Mar   200   $13,800      67     200    200   03/28  04/25 Disneysled[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $69 Dec   300   $20,700       0       0    270   05/15  06/12 dixiedelights[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $70 Oct   200   $14,000       0       0    200   03/09  04/02 Cheshire73[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $70 Mar   100    $8,124       0     108    100   03/17  04/17 wisconsinmom[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $70 Sep   225   $15,750       0       0     39   03/28  04/25 TallyFamily[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $70 Feb   100    $7,878       0     100    100   05/28  06/26 DVCMomBLT[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $70 Feb   160   $11,200       0     199    160   05/20  06/19 SIC7121[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $72 Feb   200   $14,400       0      75    200   02/22  03/18 jchaps6[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $72 Dec   150   $10,800       0       0      8   05/12  06/12 z28wiz[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $72 Feb   150   $10,800       0      24    150   05/21  06/19 MattMo[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $72 Sep   200         ?       0     200    200   05/29  06/26 DSVinNJ[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $72 Sep   150   $11,731       0     150    150   06/09  07/07 Eeyore1979[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $73 Dec   220   $16,060       0      79    220   04/04  05/02 DeefromOhio[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $74 Dec   163   $12,063       0     163    163   04/01  04/30 han22735[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $75 Jun   130    $9,750      35     130    130   03/10  04/09 boogabuzz[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $75 Jun   200   $15,000       0     200    200   05/31  06/26 JenandFrank[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $76 Sep   160   $12,160       0     160    160   06/02  06/30 ganban[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $77 Mar   120   $10,259       0     120    120   04/04  05/02 JessseJ[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $77 Dec   240   $20,248     240     240    240   05/27  06/26 SarahMom[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $77 Dec   160   $12,320       0     117    160   04/28  05/28 jacqueswdw[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $78 Dec    50       ???       0      11     50   02/05  03/05 abarnes64[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $78 Aug    90    $7,020       0       0     90   02/13  03/11 littlestar[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $79 Sep   160   $13,906     160     320    160   03/18  04/17 nalajms[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $79 Aug   100    $7,900       0       0    100   04/14  05/15 Humphery58[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $82 Jun   160   $13,120       2     160    160   03/15  04/14 bhiggs[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $83 Aug   100    $8,300       0       0    100   05/22  06/19 Humphery58[/COLOR]




		Code:
	

Home   $$$ Use  Annual            Last  Current Next Year
[U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]  [U]Passed[/U] [U]Name[/U]
[COLOR="Green"]VGC    $97 Jun   200   $19,500       0     184    200   04/30  06/01 ITALIANANGLO69[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VGC   $108 Dec   160   $18,187       0       0      3   05/02  05/29 NH Disneyfan[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VGC   $108 Aug   260   $17,200       0       0      0   06/06  07/03 finchy3[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VGC   $115 Feb   325   $37,375     187     325    325   05/07  06/05 TLCP[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VGC   $115 Aug   160   $18,400      74     160    160   05/12  06/09 TLCP[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VGC   $117 Jun   170   $19,890       0     166    170   04/18  05/16 TLCP[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VGC   $120 Aug   270   $34,217      15     133    270   01/06  02/03 pharm55[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VGC   $121 Jun   270   $32,771       0     138    270   02/21  03/25 traveled[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VGC   $125 Dec   125   $16,130       0      20    250   04/16  05/20 frank808[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VGC   $126 Jun   140         ?       0       0      0   04/16  05/14 vek239[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VGC   $130 Dec   100   $13,000      52     100    100   01/21  02/23 jonahlam77[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VB     $55 Mar   100    $6,677       0     100    100   02/22  03/18 carlnne[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VB     $45 Feb   300   $13,500       0     195    300   05/04  06/02 TBBolts[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VWL    $65 Sep   650         ?       0       0    565   05/20  06/19 JessLCH[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VWL    $67 Aug   175   $11,700     175     175    175   04/16  05/18 ITALIANANGLO69[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VWL    $68 Aug   150   $10,200     100     220    150   01/23  02/24 itutorfortravel[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VWL    $75 Apr   150   $12,345     150       0    150   01/29  02/28 Gordygreen[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VWL    $80 Oct   150   $13,338     275     150    150   02/26  03/18 AppleDisneyDad[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VWL    $80 Aug   200   $16,530       0     111    200   05/01  05/30 JPDtheJD[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VWL    $89 Dec    50    $5,077       0      40     50   12/31  01/27 Lurch[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VWL    $70 Aug   175   $12,250       0      40    175   03/01  04/02 z28wiz[/COLOR]


*TAKEN *  


		Code:
	

Home   $$$ Use  Annual           Last Current Next Year
[U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]   [U]ROFR[/U]  [U]Name[/U]
[COLOR="Red"]AKV    $70 Dec   240   $16,800     10     240    240    03/25  04/22 MomtoBJSF[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]BLT    $92 Aug   100    $9,991      0       0    200    02/10  03/05 NCDachshundDisneyfan[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]BLT    $85 Sep   100    $9,673      0     114    100    02/21  03/20 goofdad64[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]BLT    $90 Apr   200   $18,000      0       4    200    04/22  05/20 princesspiglet(seller)[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]BWV    $65 Mar   170   $11,994              0    170    02/05  03/05 amandac[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]BWV    $67 Aug   200   $14,196      0       0    400    04/10  05/07 GOOFY D[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]BWV    $69 Feb   270   ???        228     270    270    ?????  03/05 lovewdwfun[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]BWV    $75 Dec   150   $12,000    300     150    250    02/19  03/19 MagicJourney[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]BWV    $75 Sep   150   $11,250      0       0    300    04/17  05/13 Momdisney[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]HHI    $50 Jun   200       ???      0     200    400       ??  03/12 frank808[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]HHI    $50 Dec   200   $10,000      6     200    200    03/12  04/09 Syndrome[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]HHI    $53 Mar   200   $11,200            200    200    01/06  01/27 benhannah's mom[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]OKW    $55 Dec   500   $28,034      0       0   1000    03/17  04/14 DougEMG[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]OKW    $63 Mar   150    $9,450      0     150    150    04/15  05/20 indylaw99[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]OKW    $67 Mar   210   $15,738                   266    02/06  03/13 goofynell[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]OKW(E) $73 Mar   210   $15,330      0      29    210    03/25  04/17 Goosey515[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]SSR    $60 Aug   250   $16,943      0     500    250    01/28  02/27 newdeal[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]SSR    $65 Apr   200   $14,972    200     400    200    02/26  03/14 nalajms[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]SSR    $68 Dec   300   $20,400      0     600    300    04/17  05/15 dixiedelights[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]SSR    $69 Aug   250   $19,002            250    250    01/24  02/11 MrCheesy[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]SSR    $71 Sep   300   $21,300      0     186    300    04/11  05/21 stiej[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Red"]SSR    $73 Dec   200   $14,600       0       0    200   06/20  07/15 canadiandisneymommy[/COLOR]


*WAITING*  


		Code:
	

Home   $$$ Use  Annual           Last  Current Next Year
[U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]    [U]Name[/U]
[COLOR="Blue"]BCV    $84 Apr   252   $21,168       0     253      6   06/11   Ziravan[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]BCV    $89 Dec   200   $18,439       0       0     24   06/17   CelineOH[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]BWV    $83 Dec   215   $19,667       0     380    215   06/10   Section106[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]BWV    $77 Mar   270   $20,790     152     270    270   06/23   cvjw[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]HHI    $59 Jun   150    $9,700       0     300    150   06/06   MagicJourney[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]OKW    $67 Jun   210   $14,070       0      78    210   05/15   jerseymama[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]OKW    $68 Feb   200   $14,302       0     200    200   05/21   Blowfish2014[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]SSR    $65 Feb   200   $13,995       0      50    200   05/01   disbound77[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]SSR    $78   ?    86    $6,708       7      86     86   05/10   Jupers[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]SSR    $66 Aug   200   $13,200       0     146    200   05/23   Kimmly[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]SSR    $69 Dec   300   $20,700       0       0      0   05/15   dixiedelights[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]SSR    $82 Sep    75    $6,150       0       0     75   06/17   Ohionola[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]SSR    $62 Feb   200   $13,330       0     200    200   06/16   mort1331[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]SSR    $69 Feb   200   $13,800       0       0    200   06/20   cheeky in tn[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]VB     $45 Feb   300   $13,500       0     195    300   05/04   TBBolts[/COLOR]


----------



## newdeal

newdeal---$60-$$16,942.75-250-SSR-Aug-500/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/28, waiting


----------



## chukdotcom

chukdotcom---$92-$15,808-160-BLT-Feb-122/'14, 160/'15-sent 1/24, waiting


----------



## stevelee

Here is my information from december if you wish to add it to the list. 

Stevelee---$63-$14,320.27-200-SSR-Aug-69/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 11/25, passed 12/16

Includes, Closing costs, $195 admin fee, 2014 dues.


----------



## that's nice

newdeal said:


> newdeal---$60-$$16,942.75-250-SSR-Aug-500/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/28, waiting





chukdotcom said:


> chukdotcom---$92-$15,808-160-BLT-Feb-122/'14, 160/'15-sent 1/24, waiting


GL on ROFR



stevelee said:


> Here is my information from december if you wish to add it to the list.
> 
> Stevelee---$63-$14,320.27-200-SSR-Aug-69/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 11/25, passed 12/16
> 
> Includes, Closing costs, $195 admin fee, 2014 dues.



Updated! 

Congrats!!! We just closed on our contract today.


----------



## Shazzasmd

Shazzasmd ---$85 - $20572-220-BWV - Sep- 7/'12, 220/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 - sent 02/01; waiting


Obviously not the cheapest price out there, but had the UY and points I wanted.  And, it's always best to strike while DH is in a good mood (he's one who would just buy direct to avoid the waiting  )

And, I wanted to say thank you for taking over this helpful thread.


----------



## nj disney family

nj disney family---$68-$9,301-120-AKV-sep-120/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15--sent 1/27, waiting.   



this is our first contract, we can't wait to start using our points.


----------



## deltanut

deltanut---$96-$16,629.80-160-BLT-Feb-160/'14, 160/'15-sent 1/12, passed ROFR on 2/3, waiting on closing docs

deltanut---$91-$12,337.21-125-BLT-Feb-61/'14, 125/'15-sent 1/24, waiting on ROFR


----------



## JWG

JWG --- $99pp - $4,950 - 50 - BLT - Aug - 50/'14, 50/'15 - sent 01/22


----------



## PacoDF

PacoDF ---$70-$11,823-150-AKV-Feb- 14/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15--sent 1/22, waiting


----------



## amandaC

Thanks for reviving the thread- that's so nice of you that's nice! 


amandac---$65-$11993.68-170-BWV-Mar-0/'12, 0/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15-sent 2/5

I also sold two contracts that passed in Dec- here are those details:

amandac (seller)---$85-$4885.50-50-AKL-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 11/11, passed 12/2

amandac (seller)---$85-$7679.60-80-AKL-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 80/'14, 80/'15-sent 12/13, passed 1/6

For the BWV points, seller and I are splitting closing costs and 2014 due. I pay the $195 admin fee.

For the AKL points I sold, buyer paid closing costs and 2014 dues.


----------



## melios333

melios333 $73pp- $5475-75pts OKW OCT- 75-2013 75-2014 75-2015 Sent 1/21/14  

Still waiting


----------



## dundey

Ours from December 13:

dundey--- $95-$10,120-100-BLT-Jun- 100/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14-sent 12/2  passed 12/27.

buyer paying closing and $195 Fidelity fee as well as 2014 m/f.
Seller paying 2012 and 2013 maintenance fees.

Received member number from Disney today!


----------



## Dr Gevil

Moving this from the old ROFR post to here

$84pp-$21,000-250-BCV-Oct '13/213,Oct '14/19,Oct '15/250- Seller paid closing and '14 MF. Sent 1/9 Passed 2/3

Thanks to everyone who has ever posted here for the invaluable feedback!
Now on to waiting Part Deux


----------



## dmagman

dmagman --- $82 / $22,304 --- 250-BWV-Sep --- 0(2012), 0(2013), 202(2014), 250(2015) --- sent on 2/4/14 --- waiting


----------



## that's nice

Shazzasmd said:


> Shazzasmd ---$85 - $20572-220-BWV - Sep- 7/'12, 220/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 - sent 02/01; waiting
> 
> 
> Obviously not the cheapest price out there, but had the UY and points I wanted.  And, it's always best to strike while DH is in a good mood (he's one who would just buy direct to avoid the waiting  )
> 
> And, I wanted to say thank you for taking over this helpful thread.


No problem! People kept posting on the old thread after it was known it wouldn't be updated anymore. I waited over a month for someone to take it over and, well, here I am. 

Good luck! You should pass no problem! 



deltanut said:


> deltanut---$96-$16,629.80-160-BLT-Feb-160/'14, 160/'15-sent 1/12, passed ROFR on 2/3, waiting on closing docs
> 
> deltanut---$91-$12,337.21-125-BLT-Feb-61/'14, 125/'15-sent 1/24, waiting on ROFR





nj disney family said:


> nj disney family---$68-$9,301-120-AKV-sep-120/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15--sent 1/27, waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> this is our first contract, we can't wait to start using our points.





JWG said:


> JWG --- $99pp - $4,950 - 50 - BLT - Aug - 50/'14, 50/'15 - sent 01/22





PacoDF said:


> PacoDF ---$70-$11,823-150-AKV-Feb- 14/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15--sent 1/22, waiting


1st post updated!


----------



## that's nice

amandaC said:


> Thanks for reviving the thread- that's so nice of you that's nice!
> 
> 
> amandac---$65-$11993.68-170-BWV-Mar-0/'12, 0/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15-sent 2/5
> 
> I also sold two contracts that passed in Dec- here are those details:
> 
> amandac (seller)---$85-$4885.50-50-AKL-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 11/11, passed 12/2
> 
> amandac (seller)---$85-$7679.60-80-AKL-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 80/'14, 80/'15-sent 12/13, passed 1/6
> 
> For the BWV points, seller and I are splitting closing costs and 2014 due. I pay the $195 admin fee.
> 
> For the AKL points I sold, buyer paid closing costs and 2014 dues.





melios333 said:


> melios333 $73pp- $5475-75pts OKW OCT- 75-2013 75-2014 75-2015 Sent 1/21/14
> 
> Still waiting





dundey said:


> Ours from December 13:
> 
> dundey--- $95-$10,120-100-BLT-Jun- 100/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14-sent 12/2  passed 12/27.
> 
> buyer paying closing and $195 Fidelity fee as well as 2014 m/f.
> Seller paying 2012 and 2013 maintenance fees.
> 
> Received member number from Disney today!





Dr Gevil said:


> Moving this from the old ROFR post to here
> 
> $84pp-$21,000-250-BCV-Oct '13/213,Oct '14/19,Oct '15/250- Seller paid closing and '14 MF. Sent 1/9 Passed 2/3
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has ever posted here for the invaluable feedback!
> Now on to waiting Part Deux





dmagman said:


> dmagman --- $82 / $22,304 --- 250-BWV-Sep --- 0(2012), 0(2013), 202(2014), 250(2015) --- sent on 2/4/14 --- waiting


Page 1 updated!


----------



## DisSmis

DisSmis---$55-$14625-230-OKW-Aug- 0/'13, 460/'14, 230/'15-sent 1/9, passed 2/3  
  This is my first contract, I am so excited!


----------



## Shazzasmd

Nice one, DisSmis.  Glad you passed!


----------



## that's nice

DisSmis said:


> DisSmis---$55-$14625-230-OKW-Aug- 0/'13, 460/'14, 230/'15-sent 1/9, passed 2/3
> This is my first contract, I am so excited!



Nice job getting that one by! Welcome Home!


----------



## MiramarQE

Copied from the old thread:

MiramarQE---$77-$15006-175-BWV-Aug-0/'11, 0/'12, 93/'13, 175/'14-sent 1/03, passed 1/27


----------



## Lurch

Lurch - $89-$5,077-50-VWL-DEC-40/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-Sent 12/31/13, Passed 1/27/14

I just found out that we closed today (2/10/14).  I have to say, between the seller and TSS the process was very smooth and easy. I am so glad that I didn't purchase my first contract direct.


----------



## that's nice

MiramarQE said:


> Copied from the old thread:
> 
> MiramarQE---$77-$15006-175-BWV-Aug-0/'11, 0/'12, 93/'13, 175/'14-sent 1/03, passed 1/27






Lurch said:


> Lurch - $89-$5,077-50-VWL-DEC-40/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-Sent 12/31/13, Passed 1/27/14
> 
> I just found out that we closed today (2/10/14).  I have to say, between the seller and TSS the process was very smooth and easy. I am so glad that I didn't purchase my first contract direct.


Congratulations! 

Page 1 updated


----------



## carolinakk

carolinakk---$100-25,253.30-235-BLT-SEP-235/'14, 235/'15-sent 2/10, waiting

carolinakk---$99 -10,828-100-BLT-SEP-100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/10, waiting

Our first DVC contracts.  Excited to go through the process and start booking some trips


----------



## deltanut

carolinakk said:


> carolinakk---$100-25,253.30-235-BLT-SEP-235/'14, 235/'15-sent 2/10, waiting
> 
> carolinakk---$99 -10,828-100-BLT-SEP-100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/10, waiting
> 
> Our first DVC contracts.  Excited to go through the process and start booking some trips



Good luck with ROFR. Loads of points = loads of fun


----------



## MiramarQE

Lurch said:


> I just found out that we closed today (2/10/14).



Congratulations - we closed today also



Lurch said:


> I have to say, between the seller and TSS the process was very smooth and easy.



Agree on TSS - our first DVC (but not first real estate) transaction - very professional by Jason and all the TSS staff  



Lurch said:


> I am so glad that I didn't purchase my first contract direct.



 again - we once got as far as having signed the contract direct, then backed out.  Think resale is a MUCH better way to go - I can wait a month or two for points for $9000 (175 points x $53 price difference - a 60+% price increase to go direct!)


----------



## deltanut

How long did it take for you to get your closing docs from the title company when you passed ROFR? I assume you used Magic Vacation Title?


----------



## Lurch

ROFR was waived on 1/27/  I had the closing documents in hand 1/31.  *** was indeed used, very smooth process with them as well.




deltanut said:


> How long did it take for you to get your closing docs from the title company when you passed ROFR? I assume you used Magic Vacation Title?


----------



## jmmess

So glad you picked this up!  This list has been so helpful in our search for our first contract!

jmmess---$60-$14,131.10-210-SSR-Apr-0/'12, 8/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 1/28, waiting on ROFR


----------



## goofynell

goofynell---$67-$15,738-210-OKW-MAR-266/'14, 210/'15-sent 2/6, waiting


----------



## that's nice

carolinakk said:


> carolinakk---$100-25,253.30-235-BLT-SEP-235/'14, 235/'15-sent 2/10, waiting
> 
> carolinakk---$99 -10,828-100-BLT-SEP-100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/10, waiting
> 
> Our first DVC contracts.  Excited to go through the process and start booking some trips


Good luck! 



jmmess said:


> So glad you picked this up!  This list has been so helpful in our search for our first contract!
> 
> jmmess---$60-$14,131.10-210-SSR-Apr-0/'12, 8/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 1/28, waiting on ROFR


No problem. The past threads helped with pricing out our 1st purchase which just closed on Friday. 



goofynell said:


> goofynell---$67-$15,738-210-OKW-MAR-266/'14, 210/'15-sent 2/6, waiting


Good luck

Page 1 updated


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

WeloveAriel0505---$57-$31350-550-SSR-Mar- 0/'14, 550/'15-sent 12/7, passed 1/6.  Seller paid closing fees.


----------



## MrCheesy

MrCheesy---$69-$19002-250-SSR-Aug-0/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/24, taken 2/11


----------



## Syndrome

MrCheesy said:


> MrCheesy---$69-$19002-250-SSR-Aug-0/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/24, taken 2/11



Sorry for the news  

Cant really figure out why Disney took this one ? 
Maybe they had someone on the waitlist who needed a December UY (cant really see anyone waitlisting SSR through Disney though) ??? That's all I can figure ..........the price should have passed. 
Hope this isn't a sign of things to come !

Time for another offer !


----------



## amandaC

MrCheesy said:


> MrCheesy---$69-$19002-250-SSR-Aug-0/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/24, taken 2/11



Bummer! Sorry!


----------



## that's nice

WeLoveAriel0505 said:


> WeloveAriel0505---$57-$31350-550-SSR-Mar- 0/'14, 550/'15-sent 12/7, passed 1/6.  Seller paid closing fees.


That's a huge contract! You'll have many great vacations for years to come!! 





MrCheesy said:


> MrCheesy---$69-$19002-250-SSR-Aug-0/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/24, taken 2/11


I don't get why this was taken. 

Were you going to pay closing and 2014 dues?



If nothing else you can be proud of being our first taken contract.   




Syndrome said:


> Sorry for the news
> 
> Cant really figure out why Disney took this one ?
> Maybe they had someone on the waitlist who needed a December UY (cant really see anyone waitlisting SSR through Disney though) ??? That's all I can figure ..........the price should have passed.
> Hope this isn't a sign of things to come !
> 
> Time for another offer !


You're right. Time to make another offer, don't get discouraged! 



Page 1 updated.


----------



## Syndrome

WeLoveAriel0505 said:


> WeloveAriel0505---$57-$31350-550-SSR-Mar- 0/'14, 550/'15-sent 12/7, passed 1/6.  Seller paid closing fees.



Congrats ............that's a big one ! 

Still wrapping my head around the annual fees  ...........


----------



## supersnoop

Is there a reason behind the format?  Is it scraped into a spreadsheet or something?  I just find it really hard to read.

I know this maintaining this thread will be a lot of work already, but would it be possible to format the listings into something more readable?  Something like this:

*PASSED* 


		Code:
	

amandac          $85   $4,885.50  50 AKL Dec   0/'12   0/'13  50/'14, 50/'15 sent 11/11 passed 12/02
amandac          $85   $7,679.60  80 AKL Dec   0/'12   0/'13  80/'14, 80/'15 sent 12/13 passed 01/06
Dr Gevil         $84  $21,000    250 BCV Oct         213/'13  19/'14 250/'15 Sent 01/09 Passed 02/03
deltanut         $96  $16,629.80 160 BLT Feb                 160/'14 160/'15 sent 01/12 passed 02/03
dundey           $95  $10,120    100 BLT Jun 100/'12 100/'13 100/'14         sent 12/02 passed 12/27
MiramarQE        $77  $15,006    175 BWV Aug   0/'12  93/'13 175/'14         sent 01/03 passed 01/27
DisSmis          $55  $14,625    230 OKW Aug           0/'13 460/'14 230/'15 sent 01/09 passed 02/03 
that's nice      $60  $17,005    250 SSR Dec   0/'12  51/'13 250/'14 250/'15 sent 01/02 passed 01/27
Stevelee         $63  $14,320.27 200 SSR Aug  69/'12 200/'13 200/'14 200/'15 sent 11/25 passed 12/16

*TAKEN *  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*WAITING*   -------------------------------------------------------------------------


		Code:
	

nj disney family $68   $9,301    120 AKV sep         120/'13 120/'14 120/'15 sent 01/27 waiting
PacoDF           $70  $11,823    150 AKV Feb          14/'13 150/'14 150/'15 sent 01/22 waiting
chukdotcom       $92  $15,808    160 BLT Feb                 122/'14 160/'15 sent 01/24 
deltanut         $91  $12,337.21 125 BLT Feb                  61/'14 125/'15 sent 01/24 
JWG              $99   $4,950     50 BLT Aug                  50/'14  50/'15 sent 01/22
carolinakk      $100  $25,253.30 235 BLT SEP                 235/'14 235/'15 sent 02/10 waiting
carolinakk       $99  $10,828    100 BLT SEP                 100/'14 100/'15 sent 02/10 waiting
Shazzasmd        $85  $20,572    220 BWV Sep   7/'12 220/'13 220/'14 220/'15 sent 02/01
amandac          $65  $11,993.68 170 BWV Mar   0/'12   0/'13 170/'14 170/'15 sent 02/05
dmagman          $82  $22,304    250 BWV Sep   0/'12   0/'13 202/'14 250/'15 sent 02/04
goofynell        $67  $15,738    210 OKW MAR                 266/'14 210/'15 sent 02/06 waiting 
newdeal          $60  $16,942.75 250 SSR Aug                 500/'14 250/'15 sent 01/28 waiting
jmmess           $60  $14,131.10 210 SSR Apr   0/'12   8/'13 210/'14 210/'15 sent 01/28 waiting


----------



## that's nice

supersnoop said:


> Is there a reason behind the format?  Is it scraped into a spreadsheet or something?  I just find it really hard to read.
> 
> I know this maintaining this thread will be a lot of work already, but would it be possible to format the listings into something more readable?  Something like this:
> 
> *PASSED*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> amandac          $85   $4,885.50  50 AKL Dec   0/'12   0/'13  50/'14, 50/'15 sent 11/11 passed 12/02
> amandac          $85   $7,679.60  80 AKL Dec   0/'12   0/'13  80/'14, 80/'15 sent 12/13 passed 01/06
> Dr Gevil         $84  $21,000    250 BCV Oct         213/'13  19/'14 250/'15 Sent 01/09 Passed 02/03
> deltanut         $96  $16,629.80 160 BLT Feb                 160/'14 160/'15 sent 01/12 passed 02/03
> dundey           $95  $10,120    100 BLT Jun 100/'12 100/'13 100/'14         sent 12/02 passed 12/27
> MiramarQE        $77  $15,006    175 BWV Aug   0/'12  93/'13 175/'14         sent 01/03 passed 01/27
> DisSmis          $55  $14,625    230 OKW Aug           0/'13 460/'14 230/'15 sent 01/09 passed 02/03
> that's nice      $60  $17,005    250 SSR Dec   0/'12  51/'13 250/'14 250/'15 sent 01/02 passed 01/27
> Stevelee         $63  $14,320.27 200 SSR Aug  69/'12 200/'13 200/'14 200/'15 sent 11/25 passed 12/16
> 
> *TAKEN *  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *WAITING*   -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nj disney family $68   $9,301    120 AKV sep         120/'13 120/'14 120/'15 sent 01/27 waiting
> PacoDF           $70  $11,823    150 AKV Feb          14/'13 150/'14 150/'15 sent 01/22 waiting
> chukdotcom       $92  $15,808    160 BLT Feb                 122/'14 160/'15 sent 01/24
> deltanut         $91  $12,337.21 125 BLT Feb                  61/'14 125/'15 sent 01/24
> JWG              $99   $4,950     50 BLT Aug                  50/'14  50/'15 sent 01/22
> carolinakk      $100  $25,253.30 235 BLT SEP                 235/'14 235/'15 sent 02/10 waiting
> carolinakk       $99  $10,828    100 BLT SEP                 100/'14 100/'15 sent 02/10 waiting
> Shazzasmd        $85  $20,572    220 BWV Sep   7/'12 220/'13 220/'14 220/'15 sent 02/01
> amandac          $65  $11,993.68 170 BWV Mar   0/'12   0/'13 170/'14 170/'15 sent 02/05
> dmagman          $82  $22,304    250 BWV Sep   0/'12   0/'13 202/'14 250/'15 sent 02/04
> goofynell        $67  $15,738    210 OKW MAR                 266/'14 210/'15 sent 02/06 waiting
> newdeal          $60  $16,942.75 250 SSR Aug                 500/'14 250/'15 sent 01/28 waiting
> jmmess           $60  $14,131.10 210 SSR Apr   0/'12   8/'13 210/'14 210/'15 sent 01/28 waiting



Looks good! I like it! Looks like I'm off the hook since you just volunteered to take over!


----------



## cel_disney

Is the difference just that you used spaces instead of -?


----------



## supersnoop

that's nice said:


> Looks good! I like it! Looks like I'm off the hook since you just volunteered to take over!


I should know better than to make demands of volunteers. Where's that delete button?  


cel_disney said:


> Is the difference just that you used spaces instead of -?


Pretty much, but by using the code tag, the spacing actually holds.  Otherwise, it all gets scrunched together.  Also, if it's easier to read, then you don't necessarily have to break it out by property as long as it's sorted by property.

I think it's a lot easier to read than the delimited data, but I don't know if it's formatted that way for a reason.


----------



## that's nice

supersnoop said:


> I should know better than to make demands of volunteers. Where's that delete button?






> Pretty much, but by using the code tag, the spacing actually holds.  Otherwise, it all gets scrunched together.  Also, if it's easier to read, then you don't necessarily have to break it out by property as long as it's sorted by property.
> 
> I think it's a lot easier to read than the delimited data, but I don't know if it's formatted that way for a reason.


The only thing I don't like is that you need to scroll to the right to read the data that isn't shown in the box. Is there a way to make it wider? I'm not opposed to doing it that way. I was just following the format from the last ROFR thread. I follow the DVC threads on another site and that is how they list their DVC data.


----------



## frank808

Frank808---$50-$7825-150-HHI-June-150/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-sent 2/12 Seller pay half closing, buyer pay 2014 mf--waiting


----------



## supersnoop

that's nice said:


> The only thing I don't like is that you need to scroll to the right to read the data that isn't shown in the box. Is there a way to make it wider? I'm not opposed to doing it that way. I was just following the format from the last ROFR thread. I follow the DVC threads on another site and that is how they list their DVC data.



Here I go again.  I'm a big fan of including the most important information on the left.  I don't see the point of including four years of points balances; we really only need to know the total contract size, the number of banked points, the number of current year points, and next years points (in case any were borrowed) to assess the quality of the contract. I also rounded off any change on the total price.

The "code" box allows for 80 characters, so I reformatted everything.  How does this look?


		Code:
	

Home   $$$ Use  Annual          Banked Current Next Year
[U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]  [U]Passed[/U] [U]Name[/U]
AKL    $85 Dec   50     $4,886       0       0     50   11/11  12/02 amandac
AKL    $85 Dec   80     $7,680       0       0     80   12/13  01/06 amandac
BCV    $84 Oct  250    $21,000             213     19   01/09  02/03 Dr Gevil
BLT    $96 Feb  160    $16,630             160    160   01/12  02/03 deltanut
BLT    $95 Jun  100    $10,120     100     100    100   12/02  12/27 dundey
BWV    $77 Aug  175    $15,006       0      93    175   01/03  01/27 MiramarQE
OKW    $55 Aug  230    $14,625               0    460   01/09  02/03 DisSmis
SSR    $60 Dec  250    $17,005       0      51    250   01/02  01/27 that's nice
SSR    $63 Aug  200    $14,320      69     200    200   11/25  12/16 Stevelee


----------



## that's nice

supersnoop said:


> Here I go again.  I'm a big fan of including the most important information on the left.  I don't see the point of including four years of points balances; we really only need to know the total contract size, the number of banked points, the number of current year points, and next years points (in case any were borrowed) to assess the quality of the contract. I also rounded off any change on the total price.
> 
> The "code" box allows for 80 characters, so I reformatted everything.  How does this look?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Home   $$$ Use  Annual          Banked Current Next Year
> [U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]  [U]Passed[/U] [U]Name[/U]
> AKL    $85 Dec   50     $4,886       0       0     50   11/11  12/02 amandac
> AKL    $85 Dec   80     $7,680       0       0     80   12/13  01/06 amandac
> BCV    $84 Oct  250    $21,000             213     19   01/09  02/03 Dr Gevil
> BLT    $96 Feb  160    $16,630             160    160   01/12  02/03 deltanut
> BLT    $95 Jun  100    $10,120     100     100    100   12/02  12/27 dundey
> BWV    $77 Aug  175    $15,006       0      93    175   01/03  01/27 MiramarQE
> OKW    $55 Aug  230    $14,625               0    460   01/09  02/03 DisSmis
> SSR    $60 Dec  250    $17,005       0      51    250   01/02  01/27 that's nice
> SSR    $63 Aug  200    $14,320      69     200    200   11/25  12/16 Stevelee



That looks a lot better and cleaner to me. We will have to have 3 boxes- Passed, Waiting, Taken. What about vertical size? Will you have to scroll vertically if there are too many entries? I'll edit the first post later when I have to to make the changes unless anyone is opposed to having it look like this.


----------



## Maverick

that's nice said:


> That looks a lot better and cleaner to me. We will have to have 3 boxes- Passed, Waiting, Taken. What about vertical size? Will you have to scroll vertically if there are too many entries? I'll edit the first post later when I have to to make the changes unless anyone is opposed to having it look like this.



I completely agree.  This is easily readable and I believe most DIS members will get more value from this format.  Great work everyone!

Mav


----------



## Sur

I just don't see the relevance to putting the DIS name first...it throws off a quick scan due to varying name lengths. I don't think people look to the lists to see who bought or sold, just point amounts and prices. If those were in line, it'd be an easier read. Put Dis name last.


----------



## MrCheesy

Really, I had the first taken contract here?  Kind of makes me feel worse.   I was surprised and disappointed it was taken.  I thought I was getting it for a pretty good price compared to similar contracts but it didn't seem low enough to be taken.  The company we were going through said two SSR contracts were taken this round and the other was for $72 per point and had all 2012 and 2013 points.


----------



## supersnoop

I formatted everything so far.  It got a little confusing between Use Years and "Current" points.  If it's a March UY, are 2014 points current or next year? I almost want to take out the Banked column and and just add those into Current Year.  I'll leave it up to the OP if you want to use this format.

*PASSED* 


		Code:
	

Home   $$$ Use  Annual          Banked Current Next Year
[U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]  [U]Passed[/U] [U]Name[/U]
[COLOR="Green"]AKL    $85 Dec    50    $4,886       0       0     50   11/11  12/02 amandac (seller)[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]AKL    $85 Dec    80    $7,680       0       0     80   12/13  01/06 amandac (seller)[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BCV    $84 Oct   250   $21,000       0     213     19   01/09  02/03 Dr Gevil[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $96 Feb   160   $16,630       0     160    160   01/12  02/03 deltanut[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BLT    $95 Jun   100   $10,120     100     100    100   12/02  12/27 dundey[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]BWV    $77 Aug   175   $15,006       0      93    175   01/03  01/27 MiramarQE[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]OKW    $55 Aug   230   $14,625       0       0    460   01/09  02/03 DisSmis[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $60 Dec   250   $17,005       0      51    250   01/02  01/27 that's nice[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $63 Aug   200   $14,320      69     200    200   11/25  12/16 Stevelee[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]SSR    $57 Mar   550   $31,350       0       0      0   12/07  01/06 WeloveAriel0505[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Green"]VWL    $89 Dec    50    $5,077       0      40     50   12/31  01/27 Lurch[/COLOR]


*TAKEN *  


		Code:
	

Home   $$$ Use  Annual          Banked Current Next Year
[U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]   [U]ROFR[/U]  [U]Name[/U]
[COLOR="Red"]SSR    $69 Aug   250   $19,002             250    250   01/24  02/11 MrCheesy[/COLOR]


*WAITING*  


		Code:
	

Home   $$$ Use  Annual          Banked Current Next Year
[U]Resort[/U] [U]Per[/U] [U]Year[/U] [U]Points[/U]   [U]Total[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Points[/U]  [U]Sent[/U]  [U]Status[/U] [U]Name[/U]
[COLOR="Blue"]AKV    $68 Sep   120    $9,301             120    120   01/27        nj disney family[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]AKV    $70 Feb   150   $11,823      14     150    150   01/22        PacoDF[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]BLT    $92 Feb   160   $15,808             122    160   01/24        chukdotcom[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]BLT    $91 Feb   125   $12,337              61    125   01/24        deltanut[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]BLT    $99 Aug    50    $4,950                     50   01/22        JWG[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]BLT   $100 Sep   235   $25,253                    100   02/10        carolinakk[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]BLT    $99 Sep   100   $10,828                    100   02/10        carolinakk[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]BWV    $85 Sep   220   $20,572       7     220    220   02/01        Shazzasmd[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]BWV    $65 Mar   170   $11,994               0    170   02/05        amandac[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]BWV    $82 Sep   250   $22,304                    202   02/04        dmagman[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]OKW    $73 Oct    75    $5,475              75     75   01/21        melios333[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]OKW    $67 Mar   210   $15,738                    266   02/06        goofynell[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]SSR    $60 Aug   250   $16,943               0    500   01/28        newdeal[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]SSR    $60 Apr   210   $14,131               8    210   01/28        jmmess[/COLOR]


----------



## Sur

That looks GREAT!! Nice work!


----------



## kenly777

Honestly, I found it easier to read and follow in the original format. Sorry


----------



## torian

MrCheesy said:


> Really, I had the first taken contract here?  Kind of makes me feel worse.   I was surprised and disappointed it was taken.  I thought I was getting it for a pretty good price compared to similar contracts but it didn't seem low enough to be taken.  The company we were going through said two SSR contracts were taken this round and the other was for $72 per point and had all 2012 and 2013 points.



I'm guessing that someone waitlisted with Disney for that UY/resort/points.  Really unfortunate timing - it seems that a pretty equivalent contract passed in December.

I'm actively looking...and actively bracing myself for the time when I eventually put in an offer.  I will need a stomach made of steel to get through...


----------



## that's nice

supersnoop said:


> I formatted everything so far.  It got a little confusing between Use Years and "Current" points.  If it's a March UY, are 2014 points current or next year? I almost want to take out the Banked column and and just add those into Current Year.  I'll leave it up to the OP if you want to use this format.


Feb would be 2014 points but March-December is still 2013 points. I think that is why it was broken down by year on the previous ROFR threads. The problem is when the UY lies. 

I guess we could just add the banked points into current year points and if points were borrowed. We can all assume that the full allotment of points are available 2 years out.








kenly777 said:


> Honestly, I found it easier to read and follow in the original format. Sorry


I wish I had the 2nd post on this thread, which I thought of doing. 

I am willing to have both formats in post 1 and if I continue this thread in July, I'll grab post #2.


----------



## kenly777

that's nice said:


> Feb would be 2014 points&#133; but March-December is still 2013 points. I think that is why it was broken down by year on the previous ROFR threads. The problem is when the UY lies.  I guess we could just add the banked points into current year points and if points were borrowed. We can all assume that the full allotment of points are available 2 years out.  I wish I had the 2nd post on this thread, which I thought of doing.  I am willing to have both formats in post 1 and if I continue this thread in July, I'll grab post #2.



Thanks for putting in the effort!!!


----------



## MagicJourney

that's nice said:


> I am willing to have both formats in post 1 and if I continue this thread in July, I'll grab post #2.



Two formats are not necessary, since it may increase your future work. We really appreciate you take over this informative thread. So we will be quite happy with either format.


----------



## that's nice

The problem with the code list is that it will be extremely hard for me to update from my phone. With the old format it is copy and paste.


----------



## gibbow

gibbow---$112- $6166- 50-BLT-Dec-50/'12, 50/'13, 50/'14-sent 1/18 - passed 2/11

Kind of higher than what I was originally looking to spend, but figured getting '12 and '13 points as opposed to all the stripped contracts I was finding, made the price more reasonable.

This is my first contract...pretty excited to finally own!


----------



## chateau

that's nice said:


> I wish I had the 2nd post on this thread, which I thought of doing. I am willing to have both formats in post 1 and if I continue this thread in July, I'll grab post #2.



I did the opening day prices for cruises and it took a LOT of extra space, to make it work. Grab post 1, 2, and 3. You need only put a period or something to hold the spots, this way you will have the room if needed.

Hardly anyone looks at each individual thread post (just when they want to congratulate, which makes the thread long), so your first few thread postings are what they are there to view (mostly).

Nice of you to do this!


----------



## that's nice

kenly777 said:


> Thanks for putting in the effort!!!


No problem. 





MagicJourney said:


> Two formats are not necessary, since it may increase your future work. We really appreciate you take over this informative thread. So we will be quite happy with either format.


I'll try using both for now. If I can't keep up with the code format then I'll scrap it. 





gibbow said:


> gibbow---$112- $6166- 50-BLT-Dec-50/'12, 50/'13, 50/'14-sent 1/18 - passed 2/11
> 
> Kind of higher than what I was originally looking to spend, but figured getting '12 and '13 points as opposed to all the stripped contracts I was finding, made the price more reasonable.
> 
> This is my first contract...pretty excited to finally own!


Welcome Home! 






chateau said:


> I did the opening day prices for cruises and it took a LOT of extra space, to make it work. Grab post 1, 2, and 3. You need only put a period or something to hold the spots, this way you will have the room if needed.
> 
> Hardly anyone looks at each individual thread post (just when they want to congratulate, which makes the thread long), so your first few thread postings are what they are there to view (mostly).
> 
> Nice of you to do this!


Well, we'll see if I can get through the next 4 months. May & June is my busy time so we will see if I can keep both formats updated. 

I don't mind the extra posts. It makes it more personal… plus people should be getting congratulated when they pass!


----------



## pharm55

Had already posted this before but is not on summary so am reposting. 
This has passed ROFR and we are waiting on closing. 
VGC    $120 Aug  270    $34,217      15     133    270   01/06 02/03 pharm55


----------



## benhannah's mom

HH 53 March 200-11,200-200 '14,200 '15-1/6-1/27 taken benhannah's mom 

HH 55 Feb 200-11,000-5 banked-185 '14-200 '15 2/1 waiting benhannah's mom


----------



## IandGsmom

Passed ROFR this week BLT 160 points 56 banked. $87/point buyer and seller split closing. Buyer pays Fidelity fee and maintenance fees.


----------



## chukdotcom

IandGsmom said:


> Passed ROFR this week BLT 160 points 56 banked. $87/point buyer and seller split closing. Buyer pays Fidelity fee and maintenance fees.



Nice price!


----------



## Gordygreen

VWL $75 APRIL 150 150 0 150 sent 1/29. Waiting


----------



## Gordygreen

Forgot total price
VWL  $75 April 150 $12,345 150 0 150 1/29 waiting


----------



## prune1977

SS $73/21,814.70/June 12/0/13/51/14/516
Sent to rofr dec 12/2023. Passed rofr jan 6/2014


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

AKV  $77  AUG  160  $13641  113  179  141  2/2/14  dis4ellaandzach


----------



## that's nice

Page 1 updated!

I'd like to ask that you please follow the format to make it easier to update the first post. Please use this:

that's nice---$60-$17005-250-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 51/'13, 250/'14, -sent 1/2, passed 1/27 

or this:

SSR    $60 Dec   250   $17,005       0      51    250   01/02  01/27 that's nice


Thanks everyone! Hope to move some of those waiting posts to passed posts this week!


----------



## 1oldguitarman

Hope I have the format correct

AKV $73 Dec 160 $13,085 0 97 160 02/03 1oldguitarman

The remaining points of 0, 97 and 160 are for Dec 2012, 2013 and 2014, respectively ... based on the suggested format.  If you prefer 2013, '14 and '15, they are:  97, 160 and 160


----------



## that's nice

1oldguitarman said:


> Hope I have the format correct
> 
> AKV $73 Dec 160 $13,085 0 97 160 02/03 1oldguitarman
> 
> The remaining points of 0, 97 and 160 are for Dec 2012, 2013 and 2014, respectively ... based on the suggested format.  If you prefer 2013, '14 and '15, they are:  97, 160 and 160


Looks good 

The difference of posting a certain years points has to do with the use year. If you are in your 2014 UY, then I would like the 2015 points. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## nabi

That's nice, you are doing a great job...THANKS!


----------



## glokitty

I owned too many contracts to manage easily, some very small like this one that I just sold since the market price was high. Still a little sad, I love the Beach Club Villas and great location close to Epcot.

glokitty (seller)---$115-$3450-30-BCV-Dec-0/'12, 30/'13, 30/'14, 30/'15-sent 1/2, passed 2/3, closed 2/17

Buyer paying 2014 maintenance fee.


----------



## that's nice

nabi said:


> That's nice, you are doing a great job...THANKS!


Thanks! So far so good! 



glokitty said:


> I owned too many contracts to manage easily, some very small like this one that I just sold since the market price was high. Still a little sad, I love the Beach Club Villas and great location close to Epcot.
> 
> glokitty (seller)---$115-$3450-30-BCV-Dec-0/'12, 30/'13, 30/'14, 30/'15-sent 1/2, passed 2/3, closed 2/17
> 
> Buyer paying 2014 maintenance fee.


updated!


----------



## maggiegirl

We are going through our first resale purchase

$68-$10880-160-AKV-Oct-5/'12-160/'13-160/'14

Sellers pay closing costs, we pay 2014 dues


----------



## that's nice

maggiegirl said:


> We are going through our first resale purchase
> 
> $68-$10880-160-AKV-Oct-5/'12-160/'13-160/'14
> 
> Sellers pay closing costs, we pay 2014 dues



When was your contract sent to ROFR?

I'll add ya to the list!


----------



## PacoDF

PacoDF said:


> PacoDF ---$70-$11,823-150-AKV-Feb- 14/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15--sent 1/22, waiting




PacoDF ---$70-$11,823-150-AKV-Feb- 14/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15--sent 1/22, passed 2/21


----------



## nhmomx2

nhmomx2--- $80pp -$13600- 170-BWV-Aug- 170/'12, 102/'13, 170/'14
Sent for ROFR 1/22...just heard back an hour ago. Now on to closing


----------



## melios333

Good news! got the email today that we passed!  OKW 75pts $73pp


----------



## maggiegirl

I am told this is the new thread so here goes

$68-$10880-160-AKV-OCT-5/'12-160/'13-160/'14
Sent to ROFR 02/18/2014


----------



## that's nice

PacoDF said:


> PacoDF ---$70-$11,823-150-AKV-Feb- 14/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15--sent 1/22, passed 2/21


Sweet!!!! Welcome Home! 





nhmomx2 said:


> nhmomx2--- $80pp -$13600- 170-BWV-Aug- 170/'12, 102/'13, 170/'14
> Sent for ROFR 1/22...just heard back an hour ago. Now on to closing


Very nice!!! Welcome Home!!! 






melios333 said:


> Good news! got the email today that we passed!  OKW 75pts $73pp


Congratulations! IF you'd like your info entered please follow this format:

that's nice---$60-$17005-250-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 51/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/2, passed 1/27






maggiegirl said:


> I am told this is the new thread so here goes
> 
> $68-$10880-160-AKV-OCT-5/'12-160/'13-160/'14
> Sent to ROFR 02/18/2014


Welcome and good luck!!!!


----------



## aklein

Does anyone have any recent info on BLT ROFR? We are at day 32, but I thought Disney only had 30 days. I also read somewhere that the longer it takes the better the chances are. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Poolrat

that's nice said:


> Sweet!!!! Welcome Home!



LOL   Howdy stranger.  I stalk on old ROFR thread until now.  Thanks for keeping it up.


----------



## that's nice

aklein said:


> Does anyone have any recent info on BLT ROFR? We are at day 32, but I thought Disney only had 30 days. I also read somewhere that the longer it takes the better the chances are. Anyone have any insight?


I borrowed this list from another board… credit goes to Don Munsil for compiling this info.

Reading this list, Disney rarely ROFRs at BLT unless your price is $90 or lower… 



		Code:
	

Summary of median resale prices for DVC Jun '13 - Jan '14


                                                                      
BLT                                                                   
              Jun     Jul     Aug     Sep     Oct     Nov     Dec     Jan
Med Sale      $95.00  $95.00  $98.00  $97.50  $100.00 $99.00  $98.00  $99.00 
Med ROFR      $90.00  $93.50  $85.00  $90.00  $0.00   $0.00   $0.00   $0.00 
# Sales       26      62      38      43      36      31      40      31
# ROFRs       2       4       1       8       0       0       0       0
ROFR Rate     7%      6%      3%      16%     0%      0%      0%      0%
Direct Sales  28      35      41      40      51      37      27      57
Foreclosures  15      33      19      27      14      12      10      14


----------



## that's nice

Poolrat said:


> LOL   Howdy stranger.  I stalk on old ROFR thread until now.  Thanks for keeping it up.



Hey Pat! 

Updating and running this thread has kept me from finishing my TR.. yea that's it! 


I've subbed to your new one, I just haven't had a minute to post over there.


----------



## chukdotcom

"We have just received notification from Disney that they are waiving their Right of First Refusal"

Just passed at BLT.

chukdotcom---$92-$15,808-160-BLT-Feb-122/'14, 160/'15-sent 1/24, passed 2/23


----------



## aklein

Finally got the message I was so anxious for! We passed at BLT. Can't wait, we're first time buyers.


----------



## JWG

JWG said:


> JWG --- $99pp - $4,950 - 50 - BLT - Aug - 50/'14, 50/'15 - sent 01/22



Passed!  Just found out today 2/23. Took 31 days. For some reason BLT was held up as many have said.


----------



## pgumiela

pgumiela---$64-$16525-250-OKW-April-0/'13 ,0/'14, 250/'15-sent 01/27, passed 02/23

We heard today that we passed!  So excited!  Now to get everything else taken care of and hopefully be able to find availability in June by the time we have our information and can actually make reservations.  I do hate that we are starting off borrowing points, at the time a stripped contract seemed like it was more cost effective since it was lower price pp and no MF due now.  DH is worried about a cycle of borrowing, I'm just thrilled to own DVC.  Heck even if we do get on a cycle of borrowing it won't catch up to us until 2042 right  by that time we will have added on anyways...


----------



## SamSam

samsam $72.00-$9070.00-120-AKV-June-0/'14, 120/'15, -sent 1/27, passed 2/23


----------



## JWG

JWG --- $99pp - $4,950 - 50 - BLT - Aug - 50/'14, 50/'15 - sent 01/22, passed 02/23

To put it in the right format.


----------



## that's nice

chukdotcom said:


> "We have just received notification from Disney that they are waiving their Right of First Refusal"
> 
> Just passed at BLT.
> 
> chukdotcom---$92-$15,808-160-BLT-Feb-122/'14, 160/'15-sent 1/24, passed 2/23


Welcome Home!!!! 

Now the harder wait begins. 



aklein said:


> Finally got the message I was so anxious for! We passed at BLT. Can't wait, we're first time buyers.


Very nice!!!! Welcome Home! :good vibes





JWG said:


> Passed!  Just found out today 2/23. Took 31 days. For some reason BLT was held up as many have said.


Not sure what the holdup was glad you passed! Welcome Home!


----------



## that's nice

pgumiela said:


> pgumiela---$64-$16525-250-OKW-April-0/'13 ,0/'14, 250/'15-sent 01/27, passed 02/23
> 
> We heard today that we passed!  So excited!  Now to get everything else taken care of and hopefully be able to find availability in June by the time we have our information and can actually make reservations.  I do hate that we are starting off borrowing points, at the time a stripped contract seemed like it was more cost effective since it was lower price pp and no MF due now.  DH is worried about a cycle of borrowing, I'm just thrilled to own DVC.  Heck even if we do get on a cycle of borrowing it won't catch up to us until 2042 right  by that time we will have added on anyways...


Welcome Home!!!!

Our contract wasn't totally stripped 51 current points. We had to borrow to make our first reservation, which is for our 10 year anniversary so we splurged on our room. Utilize those studios and SSR & OKW to save points and you'll catch up. :good vibes






SamSam said:


> samsam $72.00-$9070.00-120-AKV-June-0/'14, 120/'15, -sent 1/27, passed 2/23


Great price.. Welcome Home! 





JWG said:


> JWG --- $99pp - $4,950 - 50 - BLT - Aug - 50/'14, 50/'15 - sent 01/22, passed 02/23
> 
> To put it in the right format.


Thanks! Got cha updated!


----------



## deltanut

Just got the email - we passed!

deltanut---$91-$12,337.21-125-BLT-Feb-61/'14, 125/'15-sent 1/24, passed 2/24


----------



## Betcboop

Got the email last night that we passed our first ever ROFR!!

Betcboop---$76-$14,368.98-175-BWV-Sep-98/'14, 175/'15 -sent 01/22, passed 02/23


----------



## that's nice

deltanut said:


> Just got the email - we passed!
> 
> deltanut---$91-$12,337.21-125-BLT-Feb-61/'14, 125/'15-sent 1/24, passed 2/24





Betcboop said:


> Got the email last night that we passed our first ever ROFR!!
> 
> Betcboop---$76-$14,368.98-175-BWV-Sep-98/'14, 175/'15 -sent 01/22, passed 02/23



Congratulations!!!!! Welcome Home!  

page 1 updated!


----------



## goofdad64

goofdad64-$85-$9,673-100-BLT-Sep-0/'13-114/'14-100/'15-sent 2/21/14-waiting


----------



## that's nice

goofdad64 said:


> goofdad64-$85-$9,673-100-BLT-Sep-0/'13-114/'14-100/'15-sent 2/21/14-waiting



That is a great price on a 100 pt contract. I really hope it gets through ROFR!


----------



## chukdotcom

goofdad64 said:


> goofdad64-$85-$9,673-100-BLT-Sep-0/'13-114/'14-100/'15-sent 2/21/14-waiting



Wow, nice price.  Mind is I ask what the asking price was?


----------



## jnsma

After renting points 4 years in a row, finally decided to buy.
Here are the details, hopefully got the format correct.  Thanks for maintaining this list, it is very helpful in determining a price to offer.

jnsma---$85-$18725-200-BWV-Aug-104/12, 200/13, 200/14-sent 2/24


----------



## supersnoop

Looks like I shouldn't have any trouble with this one.  I'm surprised by the low prices on other BLT's lately, but this one is good enough for me.

supersnoop---$94-$12,017-120-BLT-Jun-60/'14, 120/'15-sent 2/24



		Code:
	

BLT    $94 Jun   120   $12,017              60    120   02/24        supersnoop


----------



## Noelle

noelle ---$77-$13324-160-OKW-Aug -214/'13, 179/'14, 160/'15-sent 2/24

includes 1/2 closing costs, members fees for 102 pts., & admin fee $195.

I am so excited about this contract.  Silly as it might sound...over the years, we have spent many vacations at OKW just because the points were lower.  But it definitely is tied with BCV as our favorite place to stay and for certain seasons, it's the top of our list.  We love it so much that we would have bought it direct for $123 a pt.  But resale is less money and a shorter contract than direct which works best for us. Let's hope we pass ROFR


----------



## Syndrome

Noelle said:


> noelle ---$77-$13324-160-OKW-Aug -214/'13, 179/'14, 160/'15-sent 2/24
> 
> includes 1/2 closing costs, members fees for 102 pts., & admin fee $195.
> 
> I am so excited about this contract.  Silly as it might sound...over the years, we have spent many vacations at OKW just because the points were lower.  But it definitely is tied with BCV as our favorite place to stay and for certain seasons, it's the top of our list.  We love it so much that we would have bought it direct for $123 a pt.  But resale is less money and a shorter contract than direct which works best for us. Let's hope we pass ROFR



Congrats ! 

That sure sounds like a "Sharon" from Fidelity deal ! 
Spit the closing, and pro-rate the maint. fees . ! 

Watch those 214 13' points. Don't loose them ! 
You have until March 31st to bank them. You wont close by then. You may want to have the seller bank them so you don't loose them, unless you have plans to use them April - July. Even then, availability will be tricky ! Good Luck !


----------



## Noelle

Syndrome said:


> Congrats !
> 
> That sure sounds like a "Sharon" from Fidelity deal !
> Spit the closing, and pro-rate the maint. fees . !
> 
> Watch those 214 13' points. Don't loose them !
> You have until March 31st to bank them. You wont close by then. You may want to have the seller bank them so you don't loose them, unless you have plans to use them April - July. Even then, availability will be tricky ! Good Luck !



Thanks!  It is Sharon. 
We already had the seller bank all of the 'bankable points' - 77 from 2013 to 2014 - so it originally had 291 2013 points.  I already have all my 2014 vacations planned and booked on our other two contracts.  I doubt we will get the points in time to rent them.  So I'm hoping to find a family member who may want to go to WDW with the points for whatever time or room we can find available.


----------



## Syndrome

Noelle said:


> Thanks!  It is Sharon.
> We already had the seller bank all of the 'bankable points' - 77 from 2013 to 2014 - so it originally had 291 2013 points.  I already have all my 2014 vacations planned and booked on our other two contracts.  I doubt we will get the points in time to rent them.  So I'm hoping to find a family member who may want to go to WDW with the points for whatever time or room we can find available.



LOL, I knew it  . 
I am working with Sharon right now. She has been great to work with . 
Hopefully I can list my new deal here in a few days !


----------



## jonahlam77

$130-$13,000-100-VGC-DEC-52/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 01/21/2014, passed 2/23/2014


----------



## that's nice

jnsma said:


> After renting points 4 years in a row, finally decided to buy.
> Here are the details, hopefully got the format correct.  Thanks for maintaining this list, it is very helpful in determining a price to offer.
> 
> jnsma---$85-$18725-200-BWV-Aug-104/12, 200/13, 200/14-sent 2/24


Good luck!! Added to page 1! 



supersnoop said:


> Looks like I shouldn't have any trouble with this one.  I'm surprised by the low prices on other BLT's lately, but this one is good enough for me.
> 
> supersnoop---$94-$12,017-120-BLT-Jun-60/'14, 120/'15-sent 2/24
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> BLT    $94 Jun   120   $12,017              60    120   02/24        supersnoop


You should be safe with this contract. It is still a good price. 



Noelle said:


> noelle ---$77-$13324-160-OKW-Aug -214/'13, 179/'14, 160/'15-sent 2/24
> 
> includes 1/2 closing costs, members fees for 102 pts., & admin fee $195.
> 
> I am so excited about this contract.  Silly as it might sound...over the years, we have spent many vacations at OKW just because the points were lower.  But it definitely is tied with BCV as our favorite place to stay and for certain seasons, it's the top of our list.  We love it so much that we would have bought it direct for $123 a pt.  But resale is less money and a shorter contract than direct which works best for us. Let's hope we pass ROFR


Good luck! You shouldn't have a problem passing. Added to page 1!



jonahlam77 said:


> $130-$13,000-100-VGC-DEC-52/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 01/21/2014, passed 2/23/2014


Welcome Home!!!! Congratulations! Added!!!!


----------



## DisMatt

Buying my first add on, after only 5 months from closing on my initial purchase.  DVC contracts are just like potato chips, can't have just one (of course I didn't think the addonitis bug would bite this soon)!  Got a different resort and use year for this one, planning to use my two contracts separately.  Here's to hoping Disney still has too many of its own AKV points to bother taking this one!

dismatt ---$65-$9,156.40-120-AKV-Dec -0/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15-sent 2/25

Buyer pays closing, 2014 dues, and admin fee.


----------



## that's nice

DisMatt said:


> Buying my first add on, after only 5 months from closing on my initial purchase.  DVC contracts are just like potato chips, can't have just one (of course I didn't think the addonitis bug would bite this soon)!  Got a different resort and use year for this one, planning to use my two contracts separately.  Here's to hoping Disney still has too many of its own AKV points to bother taking this one!
> 
> dismatt ---$65-$9,156.40-120-AKV-Dec -0/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15-sent 2/25
> 
> Buyer pays closing, 2014 dues, and admin fee.



Nice price! GL! 

added.


----------



## Carlnne

carlnne ---$55-$6,677-100-VB-Mar -0/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/22

As the buyer- I am paying all dues and closing costs.  Timeshare Store has been great and quick with the process. Now its up to Disney.


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

MagicKingdomMommy80 ---$65-$7,450-100-OKW-Jun -100/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/25  buyer (me) paying all dues but we're splitting closing costs 50:50. Hoping for a quick turn around!


----------



## that's nice

Carlnne said:


> carlnne ---$55-$6,677-100-VB-Mar -0/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/22
> 
> As the buyer- I am paying all dues and closing costs.  Timeshare Store has been great and quick with the process. Now its up to Disney.


Good luck! Added!



MagicKingdomMommy80 said:


> MagicKingdomMommy80 ---$65-$7,450-100-OKW-Jun -100/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/25  buyer (me) paying all dues but we're splitting closing costs 50:50. Hoping for a quick turn around!



Good luck! Not sure about a quick turnaround. Disney seems to be taking their time the last few weeks. 

Added!


----------



## goofdad64

chukdotcom said:


> Wow, nice price.  Mind is I ask what the asking price was?



Ask was $95pp.


----------



## goofdad64

that's nice said:


> That is a great price on a 100 pt contract. I really hope it gets through ROFR!



Thanks!  Us too!  Hoping the mouse isn't interested enough to take it. I think it would be a first for BLT in recent recollection.


----------



## chukdotcom

goofdad64 said:


> Ask was $95pp.



Nice job negotiating!


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

$80 $13338 150 VWL Oct 275/13 150/14 150/15  

I think I got out bargained, but I really wanted the Oct UY and this size contract...  

The total includes closing costs and 2014 MFs.


----------



## Syndrome

Finally ............   Syndrome---$50-10,000 - 200-HHI-Dec- 6/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15  Closing Split 50/50 , Pro-rated 2014 MF'S on estimated closing. (buyer pays 7 months of 2014 MF's), Buyer pays $195. "Fidelity Fee" .


----------



## Poolrat

that's nice said:


> Hey Pat!
> 
> Updating and running this thread has kept me from finishing my TR.. yea that's it!
> 
> 
> I've subbed to your new one, I just haven't had a minute to post over there.



I had an inkling but wanted to verify first so I actually read this thread.  


WELCOME HOME TIM AND FAMILY!!!!!!   

I am waiting on Poly now   but threads like this made it really easy for me to buy.  You are keeping up a GREAT service!!!   

As for your TR ... great excuse.  AS for mine - I am still moving slow so whenever and if you can.


----------



## Well I Never!

I've been watching this thread for awhile.  Here's our info:

Well I Never!---$68-$5100-75-OKW-June-0/'12, 9/'13, 75/'14, 75/'15-sent 2/3
Buyer paying closing and maintenance fees.

Hoping to hear Friday or Monday at the latest.


----------



## itutorfortravel

We passed!

Itutorfortravel - $68 - $10,200 - 150 - VWL - AUG - 100/'13, 220/'14, 150/'15, Sent 1/23/14, Passed 2/24/14


----------



## Syndrome

itutorfortravel said:


> We passed!  Itutorfortravel - $68 - $10,200 - 150 - VWL - AUG - 100/'13, 220/'14, 150/'15, Sent 1/23/14, Passed 2/24/14



Congrats ! 

That's a great one that made it through . I would have been sweatin bullets !


----------



## that's nice

AppleDisneyDad said:


> $80 $13338 150 VWL Oct 275/13 150/14 150/15
> 
> I think I got out bargained, but I really wanted the Oct UY and this size contract...
> 
> The total includes closing costs and 2014 MFs.


Don't think that's too bad with the 275 current points! Added! 






Syndrome said:


> Finally ............
> 
> Syndrome---$50-11,245.62 -200-HHI-Dec- 6/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15
> 
> Closing Split 50/50 , Pro-rated 2014 MF'S on estimated closing. (buyer pays 7 months of 2014 MF's), Buyer pays $195. "Fidelity Fee" .
> 
> Edited to include "total" costs, including points, closing, Mf's and Fidelity fee.


Very nice. let me know when you go to ROFR so I can change the info on page 1.


----------



## supersnoop

goofdad64 said:


> goofdad64-$85-$9,673-100-BLT-Sep-0/'13-114/'14-100/'15-sent 2/21/14-waiting



That looks like a great price per point, but what's with the total?  If you're paying full maintenance fees, that's still $695 in closing costs.  Is that normal?


----------



## that's nice

Poolrat said:


> I had an inkling but wanted to verify first so I actually read this thread.


LOL… yea I've kept it quiet for the most part. 



> WELCOME HOME TIM AND FAMILY!!!!!!


Thank you! We received our member number on Saturday in the mail and within an hour, I had our first trip booked.  



> I am waiting on Poly now   but threads like this made it really easy for me to buy.  You are keeping up a GREAT service!!!


Awww… it's not that hard. Although my work schedule has been very light. We will see how I do keeping up in May & June. 

Do you own? I think you do right? Melody & I always dreamed about DVC but it wasn't till we stayed at AKL last October that we knew we HAD to buy. I started reading everything I could about DVC and found a huge resale market. I really don't care about the direct perks as I would only use our points for DVC resorts anyway. I was able to save a ton of money and buy way more points buying resale. I just booked BLT 9/21-9/25 after our 3 days on the Dream (for our 10 year anniversary) and I could of gotten VGF if I wanted. We opted for the walk to MK. It will be a lot easier with the 3 kids. I can't wait! 



> As for your TR ... great excuse.  AS for mine - I am still moving slow so whenever and if you can.


I only have the last day to finish up then it will FINALLY be over. I'll get to your soon! 





Well I Never! said:


> I've been watching this thread for awhile.  Here's our info:
> 
> Well I Never!---$68-$5100-75-OKW-June-0/'12, 9/'13, 75/'14, 75/'15-sent 2/3
> Buyer paying closing and maintenance fees.
> 
> Hoping to hear Friday or Monday at the latest.


Great price on a small contract! 






itutorfortravel said:


> We passed!
> 
> Itutorfortravel - $68 - $10,200 - 150 - VWL - AUG - 100/'13, 220/'14, 150/'15, Sent 1/23/14, Passed 2/24/14


Killer price! You might of just got someone fired in the ROFR department with that one.  Love the loaded contract!


----------



## that's nice

supersnoop said:


> That looks like a great price per point, but what's with the total?  If you're paying full maintenance fees, that's still $695 in closing costs.  Is that normal?



Could be he bought through Fidelity who adds a $195 'service' or broker fee on top.


----------



## JWG

Anyone who passed ROFR over this past weekend (2/22 or 2/23) get closing docs yet?  Feels like I usually have these pretty quickly to sign and return and am surprised to not yet.

Not in a huge hurry, happy to keep my money as long as possible, but still a bit surprised.  

We're TSS and Magic Vacation Title.


----------



## chukdotcom

JWG said:


> Anyone who passed ROFR over this past weekend (2/22 or 2/23) get closing docs yet?  Feels like I usually have these pretty quickly to sign and return and am surprised to not yet.
> 
> Not in a huge hurry, happy to keep my money as long as possible, but still a bit surprised.
> 
> We're TSS and Magic Vacation Title.



I have not.  TSS and *** here too.


----------



## newdeal

We got notice today that ours was taken back by Disney.


----------



## chukdotcom

newdeal said:


> We got notice today that ours was taken back by Disney.



Sorry to hear it.  That was a great price.


----------



## that's nice

newdeal said:


> We got notice today that ours was taken back by Disney.



So sorry. Wonder if it was because it was loaded or the August UY? In my searches I haven't seen all too many Aug UYs.

Well, don't get discouraged. There are tons of contracts out there!


----------



## Gordygreen

Gordygreen $75 $12,345  150 VWL Apr 150 banked 0/13 150/14 150/15 sent 1/29 cleared 2/28.  Woot!!


----------



## Syndrome

that's nice said:


> So sorry. Wonder if it was because it was loaded or the August UY? In my searches I haven't seen all too many Aug UYs.
> 
> Well, don't get discouraged. There are tons of contracts out there!



Both SSR's ROFRed so far have August UY's .  Disney must have had someone waitlist for an August SSR , and took the first ones that came through ...........prices didnt seem to warrant the ROFR's ???


----------



## NJmouse

We have been DVC members since 1999 and this is our first resale purchase!  So now we have 325 pts!

NJMouse---$88-8,800-100-BWV-Dec- 100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15 sent 1/21 passed 2/23
paying closing and MF 

strange they didn't buy it back have been on the direct waiting list for 75 pts since Oct.


----------



## Syndrome

NJmouse said:


> NJMouse---$88-8,800-100-BWV-Dec- 100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15 sent 1/21 passed 2/23
> paying closing and MF
> 
> strange they didn't buy it back have been on the direct waiting list for 75 pts since Oct.



That is strange. 
You didnt cancel your waitlist once your resale went to the ROFR process ? 

Congrats !


----------



## NJmouse

no not yet but I will.  Oh and I just got our closing paperwork through email!


----------



## nj disney family

we got word today we passed.


----------



## deltanut

JWG said:


> Anyone who passed ROFR over this past weekend (2/22 or 2/23) get closing docs yet?  Feels like I usually have these pretty quickly to sign and return and am surprised to not yet.
> 
> Not in a huge hurry, happy to keep my money as long as possible, but still a bit surprised.
> 
> We're TSS and Magic Vacation Title.



I passed ROFR on 2/24 and still awaiting closing docs from FAT (Fidelity is the broker).

For what it's worth, I just closed my 1st resale contract on Tuesday with 
TSS and ***. I was originally told closing docs in 3-5 days by *** which turned into 22 days. *** blamed Disney for not providing the estoppel in a timely fashion. Might actually be true considering how long the ROFR waivers have been taking to be released.

Disney seems to have a backlog or is just hitting the breaks to slow down all of these resales.


----------



## mlayman7

$93, $13,95 150 BLT Dec 150  0/13 150/14 150/15 sent 1/25 cleared 2/27. 

can't wait to book our first DVC trip and second trip overall this fall for the following fall.


----------



## itutorfortravel

Just wanted to stop in and say congrats to all who have passed ROFR this week!

We just received our closing docs today and I have never been more impatient about writing a big check! Ha!


----------



## deltanut

mlayman7 said:


> $93, $13,95 150 BLT Dec 150  0/13 150/14 150/15 sent 1/25 cleared 2/27.
> 
> can't wait to book our first DVC trip and second trip overall this fall for the following fall.



Good luck!


----------



## DarleneP

I created an account just to post in this thread!!

$64 - $11,687.40-160-OKW-Aug- 0/'12, 0/'13, 268/'14, 160/'15, sent 2/3, approved TODAY 2/28!!! 

2014 points include 126 banked 2013 points.  Seller paying maintainance on those points.  Buyer paying maintainance on 160 actual 2014 points.  Buyer paying closing costs, administration fee costs split between buyer and seller.


----------



## goofdad64

supersnoop said:


> That looks like a great price per point, but what's with the total?  If you're paying full maintenance fees, that's still $695 in closing costs.  Is that normal?



I was a little high there but not much.  I double checked and the $450 closing plus $195 Fidelity fee actually comes to  $645 total. Don't know where I got the other $50 when I posted it. Sorry. Pretty typical in my experience when dealing with Fidelity.  

Again, my experience on just 2 contracts, but we ended up with Fidelity both times despite their fee because their listings seemed more willing to negotiate $/point and were able to get in the range we were targeting. 

We hope to gift them to the kiddos when they get families of their own so we were also looking for multiple contracts.


----------



## dmagman

dmagman---$82-$22,304-250-BWV-Sep-0/'12, 0/'13, 202/'14, 250/'15-sent 2/4/14, passed 2/28/14!


----------



## 1oldguitarman

Just received the e-mail, we passed ROFR today!  Disney response was 25 days from submittal.  Doesn't it appear from perusing this thread that DVC has been sending most ROFR responses on Fridays?  Here's the info (revised from original posting with more accurate closing costs.  Remaining use-year points are for Dec '13, '14, '15.  Seller's original asking price was $93pp, negotiation to $73 and buyer paying dues for all Dec 2013 points (even though only 97 of 160 remaining).  Buying through DVCByResale and Timeshare Title & More (our second experience with title company, first with broker ... both have been prompt, friendly & professional):

AKV $73 Dec 160 $13,061 97 160 160 02/03 02/28 1oldguitarman

We're now at 810 points:
VWL:  200
BCV:  100
AKV:  150 (original)
BWV: 200
AKV: 160 (new purchase)

TIME FOR A DISNEY BLUE GLO-TINI TO CELEBRATE!  (Easy recipe we got from WDW, if anyone wants, I'm happy to share)


<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/1l5loputihn5lf25.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

dis4ellaandzach said:


> AKV  $77  AUG  160  $13641  113  179  141  2/2/14  dis4ellaandzach




Passed today!


----------



## forloveofdisney

Our add-on info:

forloveofdisney--$72-$9,070-120-AKV-Jun-0/'14, 120/'15-sent 1/25, passed 2/27

I was looking for a little better deal, especially since it is a stripped contract, but this is the right amount of points and the right use year so I didn't want to lose it over a few dollars a point. We didn't really need the '14 points anyway. Overall, very happy with the purchase and now we have a total of 305 points!


----------



## Shazzasmd

Another one passed (not too surprising  ):


Shazzasmd ---$85 - $20572-220-BWV - Sep- 7/'12, 220/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 - sent 02/01, passed 02/28


----------



## Monte Cristo

I've been waiting to post as I didn't want to jinx myself. I'll put it in the correct format tomorrow, but for now....BWV $85pp 125 points Feb use year. $85pp submitted 1/31 passed today 2/28. Our second experience with the timeshare store and again it's been great so far.


----------



## that's nice

mlayman7 said:


> $93, $13,95 150 BLT Dec 150  0/13 150/14 150/15 sent 1/25 cleared 2/27.
> 
> can't wait to book our first DVC trip and second trip overall this fall for the following fall.


Welcome Home! Congrats! 



DarleneP said:


> I created an account just to post in this thread!!
> 
> $64 - $11,687.40-160-OKW-Aug- 0/'12, 0/'13, 268/'14, 160/'15, sent 2/3, approved TODAY 2/28!!!
> 
> 2014 points include 126 banked 2013 points.  Seller paying maintainance on those points.  Buyer paying maintainance on 160 actual 2014 points.  Buyer paying closing costs, administration fee costs split between buyer and seller.


 to the DIS! Welcome Home! 



dmagman said:


> dmagman---$82-$22,304-250-BWV-Sep-0/'12, 0/'13, 202/'14, 250/'15-sent 2/4/14, passed 2/28/14!


Great news! 





1oldguitarman said:


> Just received the e-mail, we passed ROFR today!  Disney response was 25 days from submittal.  Doesn't it appear from perusing this thread that DVC has been sending most ROFR responses on Fridays?  Here's the info (revised from original posting with more accurate closing costs.  Remaining use-year points are for Dec '13, '14, '15.  Seller's original asking price was $93pp, negotiation to $73 and buyer paying dues for all Dec 2013 points (even though only 97 of 160 remaining).  Buying through DVCByResale and Timeshare Title & More (our second experience with title company, first with broker ... both have been prompt, friendly & professional):
> 
> AKV $73 Dec 160 $13,061 97 160 160 02/03 02/28 1oldguitarman
> 
> We're now at 810 points:
> VWL:  200
> BCV:  100
> AKV:  150 (original)
> BWV: 200
> AKV: 160 (new purchase)
> 
> TIME FOR A DISNEY BLUE GLO-TINI TO CELEBRATE!  (Easy recipe we got from WDW, if anyone wants, I'm happy to share)
> \


I'm all for sharing some recipes! Congrats on the add on. If I ever need a transfer, I'm coming to you! 





forloveofdisney said:


> Our add-on info:
> 
> forloveofdisney--$72-$9,070-120-AKV-Jun-0/'14, 120/'15-sent 1/25, passed 2/27
> 
> I was looking for a little better deal, especially since it is a stripped contract, but this is the right amount of points and the right use year so I didn't want to lose it over a few dollars a point. We didn't really need the '14 points anyway. Overall, very happy with the purchase and now we have a total of 305 points!


Congrats!!!




Shazzasmd said:


> Another one passed (not too surprising  ):
> 
> 
> Shazzasmd ---$85 - $20572-220-BWV - Sep- 7/'12, 220/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 - sent 02/01, passed 02/28


Welcome Home!!!! :good vibes





Monte Cristo said:


> I've been waiting to post as I didn't want to jinx myself. I'll put it in the correct format tomorrow, but for now....BWV $85pp 125 points Feb use year. $85pp submitted 1/31 passed today 2/28. Our second experience with the timeshare store and again it's been great so far.



Stop on back and I'll add your info!


----------



## jmmess

jmmess said:


> So glad you picked this up!  This list has been so helpful in our search for our first contract!
> 
> jmmess---$60-$14,131.10-210-SSR-Apr-0/'12, 8/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 1/28, waiting on ROFR



Passed 2/27!!


----------



## jmmess

jmmess---$56.25-$18,000 (+Closing, MFs, & Fidelity admin fee)-320 (160 x 2)-SSR-Apr-313/'14, 320/'15-sent 2/27, waiting on ROFR


----------



## z28wiz

WLV 70ppt  $12,250 175pts. 40 2014 175 2015 buyer pays closing seller pays MF went to rofr 3/1/2014

AKV 75ppt $12,000 160pts 160 2014 160 2015. Buyer pays closing seller pays MF went to rofr 2/10/14

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CarolynMink

I hope I am posting in the right place.  

carolynmink --- $108-$5966-50-BLT-Dec-24/2013, 50/2014, 50/2015 sent 2/23/2014 - waiting


----------



## kmc33

kmc33---$56-$8830-150-HHI-June-150/'14, 150/'15-sent 2/1/14, passed 2/28/14!!


----------



## maggiegirl

While we are still waiting for our first resale contract we have an accepted offer on our second AKV DVC purchase

$72-$12960-AKV-OCT-180-19/'12-177/'13-180/'14 sent to ROFR 03/01/2014


----------



## DisneyChace

$78-$13730-AKV-OCT-160-289/'14, 160/'15 sent to ROFR 03/01/2014

As the buyer, I payclosing and MF for the 2013 points. Seller agreed to bank the 2013 points. Now the fun part begins.


----------



## lawgator

Just got notified yesterday evening that our little 50 point resale contract we got for an add on through TTS for OKW passed ROFR.  It took exactly 30 days for ROFR.  I feel we paid a fairly high price ($82./point) but it matches our use year (Feb.) and I think little contracts tend to cost more.  It is also one of the "extended" OKW contracts to a 2057 expiration date so I can let younger family members have it when I can't anymore.


----------



## DarleneP

DarleneP said:


> I created an account just to post in this thread!!
> 
> $64 - $11,687.40-160-OKW-Aug- 0/'12, 0/'13, 268/'14, 160/'15, sent 2/3, approved TODAY 2/28!!!
> 
> 2014 points include 126 banked 2013 points.  Seller paying maintainance on those points.  Buyer paying maintainance on 160 actual 2014 points.  Buyer paying closing costs, administration fee costs split between buyer and seller.



I transposed the numbers - 286 points in 2014, not 268.


----------



## nj disney family

nj disney family said:


> nj disney family---$68-$9,301-120-AKV-sep-120/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15--sent 1/27, waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> this is our first contract, we can't wait to start using our points.



 we passed 2/27.


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

nj disney family said:


> we passed 2/27.



Great deal!  Makes me think we overpaid for ours!


----------



## Msmithmd

Nice contract, njdisney!



dis4ellaandzach said:


> Great deal!  Makes me think we overpaid for ours!



Don't feel bad. Every time such a thought enters your mind, check out what Disney is currently selling the points for direct. You will feel much better...


----------



## that's nice

Congratulations to everyone who has passed. DVD has been busy over the last few days. I think I'm all caught up with updating. If I missed you please let me know.


----------



## chukdotcom

Can I make the suggestion that the ordering be changed to resort, ROFR date instead of resort, price?  The list is actually getting kind of long after just 1 month and come December, it will be hard to tell price trends with the dates all mixed up.  Plus, I would think it would be easier to edit by just adding the next entry at the end of each resort.


----------



## NJmouse

> Congratulations to everyone who has passed. DVD has been busy over the last few days. I think I'm all caught up with updating. If I missed you please let me know.



You missed me 



> We have been DVC members since 1999 and this is our first resale purchase! So now we have 325 pts!
> 
> NJMouse---$88-8,800-100-BWV-Dec- 100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15 sent 1/21 passed 2/23
> paying closing and MF
> 
> strange they didn't buy it back have been on the direct waiting list for 75 pts since Oct.


----------



## that's nice

chukdotcom said:


> Can I make the suggestion that the ordering be changed to resort, ROFR date instead of resort, price?  The list is actually getting kind of long after just 1 month and come December, it will be hard to tell price trends with the dates all mixed up.  Plus, I would think it would be easier to edit by just adding the next entry at the end of each resort.



In the first part of the list I am listing by date- just adding on in order.

In the code list I was listing by price. I think I'm gonna keep it as-is for now because even though it doesn't seem like a lot of listings, the code list takes me a while to line everything up correctly and I don't really want to go back and mess with it.


----------



## chukdotcom

that's nice said:


> In the first part of the list I am listing by date- just adding on in order.
> 
> In the code list I was listing by price. I think I'm gonna keep it as-is for now because even though it doesn't seem like a lot of listings, the code list takes me a while to line everything up correctly and I don't really want to go back and mess with it.



Ah OK.  I didn't notice they were done differently.  Looks like best of both worlds to me.


----------



## that's nice

NJmouse said:


> You missed me


Sorry about that!!! You are now on Pg.1! Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## that's nice

chukdotcom said:


> Ah OK.  I didn't notice they were done differently.  Looks like best of both worlds to me.



No problem! I do appreciate it, and I am open to any/all suggestions!


----------



## ScootScharfer

ScootScharfer---$66-$12505-170-SSR-Oct-0/'12, 56/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15-sent 3/3

Just sent our first contract to ROFR.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## that's nice

ScootScharfer said:


> ScootScharfer---$66-$12505-170-SSR-Oct-0/'12, 56/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15-sent 3/3
> 
> Just sent our first contract to ROFR.  Fingers crossed.



Got cha! Good luck!


----------



## dis4ellaandzach

that's nice said:


> In the first part of the list I am listing by date- just adding on in order.  In the code list I was listing by price. I think I'm gonna keep it as-is for now because even though it doesn't seem like a lot of listings, the code list takes me a while to line everything up correctly and I don't really want to go back and mess with it.



You are doing a great job!!!!  Thanks from all of us!


----------



## that's nice

dis4ellaandzach said:


> You are doing a great job!!!!  Thanks from all of us!



Anytime! The prior ROFR threads helped me in pricing our first contract. I should adjust my own numbers, we just received a check from the closing company for $68 closing must of cost less than they thought!


----------



## z28wiz

So sorry, here are my use years. I just realized it when I looked from my desktop instead of my iphone.  The akv is Dec use year, the WLV is August.


----------



## Monte Cristo

Monte Cristo said:


> I've been waiting to post as I didn't want to jinx myself. I'll put it in the correct format tomorrow, but for now....BWV $85pp 125 points Feb use year. $85pp submitted 1/31 passed today 2/28. Our second experience with the timeshare store and again it's been great so far.



Monte Cristo---$85-$11,150-125-BWV-Feb-0/'12, 0/'13, 125/'14, 125/'15-sent 1/31, passed 2/28


----------



## that's nice

z28wiz said:


> So sorry my use years. I just realized it when I looked from desktop instead of my iphone.  The akv is Dec use year, the WLV is August.


Got it! Thx!



Monte Cristo said:


> Monte Cristo---$85-$11,150-125-BWV-Feb-0/'12, 0/'13, 125/'14, 125/'15-sent 1/31, passed 2/28



Congratulations! Welcome Home!


----------



## NJmouse

> Sorry about that!!! You are now on Pg.1! Welcome Home!!!!



Thank You!


----------



## Well I Never!

OKW    $68 Jun    75    $5,100       0       9     75   sent 02/03   Well I Never!

So, our congratulations email was sitting in a spam folder!  

"Well don't I feel sheepish!"

We passed!! Yay!


----------



## jmmess

ScootScharfer said:


> ScootScharfer---$66-$12505-170-SSR-Oct-0/'12, 56/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15-sent 3/3
> 
> Just sent our first contract to ROFR.  Fingers crossed.



Very exciting! Good luck with ROFR!


----------



## that's nice

Well I Never! said:


> OKW    $68 Jun    75    $5,100       0       9     75   sent 02/03   Well I Never!
> 
> So, our congratulations email was sitting in a spam folder!
> 
> "Well don't I feel sheepish!"
> 
> We passed!! Yay!



Better than finding an email in your spam that Disney took it back! 

Updated!


----------



## finchy3

ScootScharfer said:


> ScootScharfer---$66-$12505-170-SSR-Oct-0/'12, 56/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15-sent 3/3  Just sent our first contract to ROFR.  Fingers crossed.



Great price! Best wishes


----------



## MIDISNEY243

MiDisney---$61--145-SSR-Sept- 0/'13, 145/'14, 145/'15-sent 2/14, waiting 

-Was hoping it wouldn't take full 30 days so maybe I could re-book my April trip using points instead. Now will have to use points for Wine N Dine in November and family christmas trip.

 not a fan of waiting.


----------



## carolinakk

carolinakk said:


> carolinakk---$100-25,253.30-235-BLT-SEP-235/'14, 235/'15-sent 2/10, waiting  carolinakk---$99 -10,828-100-BLT-SEP-100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/10, waiting  Our first DVC contracts.  Excited to go through the process and start booking some trips



Passed ROFR today (3/4) on the 100 point contract. Woohoo! Just bummed we have to wait until end of May to close on that one. 

Still waiting on the 235 point one


----------



## donnav025

$77-$7895-100-AKV-Dec-75/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/28

Seller paying closing and 2014 MF's, buyer paying admin fee.

This is our first contract so we're excited. Now if I can just make it through the ROFR wait!


----------



## 1oldguitarman

First, GREAT JOB and THANK YOU to "that's nice" for tabulating the results!

You mentioned:  I'm all for sharing some recipes! Congrats on the add on. If I ever need a transfer, I'm coming to you! 

So, here 'tis:

DISNEY'S BLUE GLO-TINI COCKTAIL:   

Equal parts of:
  Peach Schnapps
  Blue Curacao
  Pineapple Juice

Double parts of:
  Citrus Vodka
  Sweet & Sour Mix

Place container in freezer, bring it out occasionally, stir to slightly melt and pour ... MUCH better than placing crushed ice which quickly dilutes the magic

Rub lemon on rim of glass, dredge in sugar for a nice extra touch

Use one of the glow-cubes from your on-property-purchased glo-tini and you're almost back to WDW      (we have over 50 of those rascals at home from years of buying the glo-tinis and only one has stopped working...it adds that last touch of Disney Magic to the drink and it certainly wows your guests     )

E N J O Y  ! ! !


----------



## that's nice

carolinakk said:


> Passed ROFR today (3/4) on the 100 point contract. Woohoo! Just bummed we have to wait until end of May to close on that one.
> 
> Still waiting on the 235 point one


Congratulations!!! Welcome Home! :good vibes






donnav025 said:


> $77-$7895-100-AKV-Dec-75/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/28
> 
> Seller paying closing and 2014 MF's, buyer paying admin fee.
> 
> This is our first contract so we're excited. Now if I can just make it through the ROFR wait!


Good luck! You might want to have a few blue glo-tini's to help you pass the time. Check out the recipe. 






1oldguitarman said:


> First, GREAT JOB and THANK YOU to "that's nice" for tabulating the results!
> 
> You mentioned:  I'm all for sharing some recipes! Congrats on the add on. If I ever need a transfer, I'm coming to you!
> 
> So, here 'tis:
> 
> DISNEY'S BLUE GLO-TINI COCKTAIL:
> 
> Equal parts of:
> Peach Schnapps
> Blue Curacao
> Pineapple Juice
> 
> Double parts of:
> Citrus Vodka
> Sweet & Sour Mix
> 
> Place container in freezer, bring it out occasionally, stir to slightly melt and pour ... MUCH better than placing crushed ice which quickly dilutes the magic
> 
> Rub lemon on rim of glass, dredge in sugar for a nice extra touch
> 
> Use one of the glow-cubes from your on-property-purchased glo-tini and you're almost back to WDW      (we have over 50 of those rascals at home from years of buying the glo-tinis and only one has stopped working...it adds that last touch of Disney Magic to the drink and it certainly wows your guests     )
> 
> E N J O Y  ! ! !


Sweet! I might have to try this on the weekend!


----------



## Helenr

BWV Sept 100 $8800 buyer pays CF and AD

'12 100, '13 100, '14 100

$88pp went to ROFR 2/25/14 waiting for decision. Will update when known

Helen


----------



## benhannah's mom

Finally! After, 2 other HH contracts taken by the mouse. Passed ROFR on 2/28. Learned that we passed while waiting for our plane to take off to Orlando.


----------



## amandaC

benhannah's mom said:


> Finally! After, 2 other HH contracts taken by the mouse. Passed ROFR on 2/28. Learned that we passed while waiting for our plane to take off to Orlando.



Congrats!!!


----------



## amandaC

amandaC said:


> Thanks for reviving the thread- that's so nice of you that's nice!
> 
> amandac---$65-$11993.68-170-BWV-Mar-0/'12, 0/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15-sent 2/5
> 
> I also sold two contracts that passed in Dec- here are those details:
> 
> amandac (seller)---$85-$4885.50-50-AKL-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 11/11, passed 12/2
> 
> amandac (seller)---$85-$7679.60-80-AKL-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 80/'14, 80/'15-sent 12/13, passed 1/6
> 
> For the BWV points, seller and I are splitting closing costs and 2014 due. I pay the $195 admin fee.
> 
> For the AKL points I sold, buyer paid closing costs and 2014 dues.



The mouse took my contract. Found out this am- 3/5. 
I knew it was a gamble- the asking price was so low. 
What irritated me was when we I made my offer (asking price), I asked that the 2013 points be banked. Disney said no to the owner (it was too late as the use year is March). But once it went to ROFR, low and behold, Disney has us sign an addendum to the contract banking the points! Right then I knew they planned to take it.


----------



## abarnes64

AmandaC,  Unsmiley face here! That is such a bummer....,...it's the ROFR roller coaster. That gives me the grumps for you- I know there will be other contracts in the future which is a silver lining. It's just all the waiting. 

I hope to hear back from ROFR next wk. little 50 point SSR contract. I'm watching TSS like a hawk to scoop up another lil contract but apparently there are also other 'hawks' out there bc the contracts have been flying off the list like candy at a kids' party, LOL.


----------



## that's nice

Helenr said:


> BWV Sept 100 $8800 buyer pays CF and AD
> 
> '12 100, '13 100, '14 100
> 
> $88pp went to ROFR 2/25/14 waiting for decision. Will update when known
> 
> Helen


Good luck!   Added!





benhannah's mom said:


> Finally! After, 2 other HH contracts taken by the mouse. Passed ROFR on 2/28. Learned that we passed while waiting for our plane to take off to Orlando.


Awesome!!!! Welcome Home!!! 






amandaC said:


> The mouse took my contract. Found out this am- 3/5.
> I knew it was a gamble- the asking price was so low.
> What irritated me was when we I made my offer (asking price), I asked that the 2013 points be banked. Disney said no to the owner (it was too late as the use year is March). But once it went to ROFR, low and behold, Disney has us sign an addendum to the contract banking the points! Right then I knew they planned to take it.


Man, that's a bummer. Would of been a killer deal if it got through. Nice of Disney to grab the banked points too. 





abarnes64 said:


> AmandaC,  Unsmiley face here! That is such a bummer....,...it's the ROFR roller coaster. That gives me the grumps for you- I know there will be other contracts in the future which is a silver lining. It's just all the waiting.
> 
> I hope to hear back from ROFR next wk. little 50 point SSR contract. I'm watching TSS like a hawk to scoop up another lil contract but apparently there are also other 'hawks' out there bc *the contracts have been flying off the list like candy at a kids' party, LOL.*


 

Good luck finding what you're looking for!


----------



## amandaC

abarnes64 said:


> AmandaC,  Unsmiley face here! That is such a bummer....,...it's the ROFR roller coaster. That gives me the grumps for you- I know there will be other contracts in the future which is a silver lining. It's just all the waiting.
> 
> I hope to hear back from ROFR next wk. little 50 point SSR contract. I'm watching TSS like a hawk to scoop up another lil contract but apparently there are also other 'hawks' out there bc the contracts have been flying off the list like candy at a kids' party, LOL.



Thanks. 
I already own- so I can take me time. Still a bummer though. 
Good luck with finding your next contract. It truly is an addiction!


----------



## jmmess

carolinakk said:


> Passed ROFR today (3/4) on the 100 point contract. Woohoo! Just bummed we have to wait until end of May to close on that one.
> 
> Still waiting on the 235 point one



Congrats!


----------



## jmmess

amandaC said:


> The mouse took my contract. Found out this am- 3/5.
> I knew it was a gamble- the asking price was so low.
> What irritated me was when we I made my offer (asking price), I asked that the 2013 points be banked. Disney said no to the owner (it was too late as the use year is March). But once it went to ROFR, low and behold, Disney has us sign an addendum to the contract banking the points! Right then I knew they planned to take it.



Bummer!!  On the flip side, you got a good (sale) price for AKL!


----------



## jmmess

benhannah's mom said:


> Finally! After, 2 other HH contracts taken by the mouse. Passed ROFR on 2/28. Learned that we passed while waiting for our plane to take off to Orlando.



How exciting!!  Congrats!


----------



## jmmess

1oldguitarman said:


> First, GREAT JOB and THANK YOU to "that's nice" for tabulating the results!
> 
> You mentioned:  I'm all for sharing some recipes! Congrats on the add on. If I ever need a transfer, I'm coming to you!
> 
> So, here 'tis:
> 
> DISNEY'S BLUE GLO-TINI COCKTAIL:
> 
> Equal parts of:
> Peach Schnapps
> Blue Curacao
> Pineapple Juice
> 
> Double parts of:
> Citrus Vodka
> Sweet & Sour Mix
> 
> Place container in freezer, bring it out occasionally, stir to slightly melt and pour ... MUCH better than placing crushed ice which quickly dilutes the magic
> 
> Rub lemon on rim of glass, dredge in sugar for a nice extra touch
> 
> Use one of the glow-cubes from your on-property-purchased glo-tini and you're almost back to WDW      (we have over 50 of those rascals at home from years of buying the glo-tinis and only one has stopped working...it adds that last touch of Disney Magic to the drink and it certainly wows your guests     )
> 
> E N J O Y  ! ! !



Y.U.M.!!!   for sharing!!


----------



## genia11

$64-$10,240.00-160-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 84/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/05/2014

Seller and buyer sharing (50/50) 2014 MF's, buyer paying admin fee and closing costs.

We are very excited as this is our first foray into DVC.


----------



## carolinakk

carolinakk said:


> carolinakk---$100-25,253.30-235-BLT-SEP-235/'14, 235/'15-sent 2/10, waiting  carolinakk---$99 -10,828-100-BLT-SEP-100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/10, waiting  Our first DVC contracts.  Excited to go through the process and start booking some trips



Passed ROFR on 235 contract today- 3/5!


----------



## chukdotcom

deltanut said:


> I passed ROFR on 2/24 and still awaiting closing docs from FAT (Fidelity is the broker).
> 
> For what it's worth, I just closed my 1st resale contract on Tuesday with
> TSS and ***. I was originally told closing docs in 3-5 days by *** which turned into 22 days. *** blamed Disney for not providing the estoppel in a timely fashion. Might actually be true considering how long the ROFR waivers have been taking to be released.
> 
> Disney seems to have a backlog or is just hitting the breaks to slow down all of these resales.



Did you get closing docs on your other contract yet?


----------



## supersnoop

genia11 said:


> $64-$10,240.00-160-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 84/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/05/2014  Seller and buyer sharing (50/50) 2014 MF's, buyer paying admin fee and closing costs.  We are very excited as this is our first foray into DVC.


Wow, is that the one that just popped up yesterday? I was considering it myself. You got a better deal that I was expecting.


----------



## genia11

It was posted last night... I thought the deal was fair given that the contract was somewhat stripped





supersnoop said:


> Wow, is that the one that just popped up yesterday? I was considering it myself. You got a better deal that I was expecting.


----------



## lovewdwfun

Just got notified that Disney exercised ROFR. SO disappointed! $69pp BWV 270 points, February use year. Buyer pays 2014 MFs and closing. 228 2013 pts/270 2014 points/270 2015 points.


----------



## abarnes64

abarnes64 said:


> Wanna be DVC'r and recent lurker   50 point SSR Dec UY asking $84 PP, 11 current points. 50 points Dec 2014, 50 points Dec 2015, 50 points 2016  Offered $71 PP 2/03/14 Seller countered $78 PP 2/04/14 Buyer accepted $78 PP  Buyer pays closing costs Buyer pays 2014 MF's  Returning papers Tom and then off to ROFR!!!!  Excited and pixie dust!!!!!!'



Woot!!! Passed! Actually had paperwork submitted on 02/08 and thought we'd be waiting until next wk but surprise email  let the planning begin. 

Congrats to all who passed  

 Hugs to all that lost to the mouse


----------



## deltanut

chukdotcom said:


> Did you get closing docs on your other contract yet?



Just got them this afternoon. All wrong and missing docs. Will be emailing and calling tomorrow morning!


----------



## DougEMG

lovewdwfun said:


> Just got notified that Disney exercised ROFR. SO disappointed! $69pp BWV 270 points, February use year. Buyer pays 2014 MFs and closing. 228 2013 pts/270 2014 points/270 2015 points.



Sorry to hear that, better luck next time


----------



## that's nice

genia11 said:


> $64-$10,240.00-160-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 84/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/05/2014
> 
> Seller and buyer sharing (50/50) 2014 MF's, buyer paying admin fee and closing costs.
> 
> We are very excited as this is our first foray into DVC.


Good Luck! 





carolinakk said:


> Passed ROFR on 235 contract today- 3/5!


 Welcome Home!





abarnes64 said:


> Woot!!! Passed! Actually had paperwork submitted on 02/08 and thought we'd be waiting until next wk but surprise email  let the planning begin.
> 
> Congrats to all who passed
> 
> Hugs to all that lost to the mouse


Congrats!


----------



## Syndrome

Have another one in the works ..............

Syndrome---$50-$11,000-220-HHI-Dec- 21/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 
Buyer / Seller split 2014 MF's 50/50. 
Buyer pays Closing costs . 

Have a 200 HH in ROFR right now for the same PP price, so this will be the final piece of the big puzzle !

Hope they BOTH go through !!!


----------



## that's nice

Syndrome said:


> Have another one in the works ..............
> 
> Syndrome---$50-$11,000-220-HHI-Dec- 21/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15
> Buyer / Seller split 2014 MF's 50/50.
> Buyer pays Closing costs .
> 
> Have a 200 HH in ROFR right now for the same PP price, so this will be the final piece of the big puzzle !
> 
> Hope they BOTH go through !!!



Added! Let me know when it goes to ROFR.

Good Luck!


----------



## jmmess

genia11 said:


> $64-$10,240.00-160-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 84/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/05/2014
> 
> Seller and buyer sharing (50/50) 2014 MF's, buyer paying admin fee and closing costs.
> 
> We are very excited as this is our first foray into DVC.



Good luck with ROFR!


----------



## jmmess

abarnes64 said:


> Woot!!! Passed! Actually had paperwork submitted on 02/08 and thought we'd be waiting until next wk but surprise email  let the planning begin.
> 
> Congrats to all who passed
> 
> Hugs to all that lost to the mouse



Congrats!!


----------



## abarnes64

Syndrome said:


> Have another one in the works ..............
> 
> Syndrome---$50-$11,000-220-HHI-Dec- 21/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15
> Buyer / Seller split 2014 MF's 50/50.
> Buyer pays Closing costs .
> 
> Have a 200 HH in ROFR right now for the same PP price, so this will be the final piece of the big puzzle !
> 
> Hope they BOTH go through !!!



Good luck syndrome!!!


----------



## MickeyFan612

genia11 said:


> $64-$10,240.00-160-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 84/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/05/2014
> 
> Seller and buyer sharing (50/50) 2014 MF's, buyer paying admin fee and closing costs.
> 
> We are very excited as this is our first foray into DVC.



Good Luck on your deal!


----------



## MIDISNEY243

I just have to say this out load. "Type it" 


I am so tired of waiting, can someone give me an idea of the timeline I am looking at once I do hear back from ROFR.

Was submitted on 2/14 so should hear back by 3/16. after that how long closing usually take on a resale and how long for disney to get account info set?

I really want to have this all wrapped up at the 7 month mark before November Wine and Dine still holding out hope that I might be able to get into Boardwalk that weekend.


----------



## that's nice

MIDISNEY243 said:
			
		

> I just have to say this out load. "Type it" &#133;
> 
> I am so tired of waiting, can someone give me an idea of the timeline I am looking at once I do hear back from ROFR.
> 
> Was submitted on 2/14 so should hear back by 3/16&#133;. after that how long closing usually take on a resale&#133; and how long for disney to get account info set?
> 
> I really want to have this all wrapped up at the 7 month mark before November Wine and Dine&#133; still holding out hope that I might be able to get into Boardwalk that weekend.



You should be wrapped up with points in your account 2-3 weeks after your deed has been recorded. Waiting stinks! Lol

Eta... Deed was recorded 3 days after closing


----------



## Jennasis

I'm in!  The wait that is LOL!

We just made an offer (countered by seller and we accepted their counter)!!  I'm beyond giddy at the thought of owning DVC!  We've been dreaming about it for years but DH finally started crunching numbers over the last two weeks and we realized we could really do it.  Researched on here and around, figured out exactly what we want (at least to start with LOL) and went all in!

$99-$10,800-100-BLT-Aug-9/13-100/14-100/15


----------



## MiramarQE

MIDISNEY243 said:


> I am so tired of waiting, can someone give me an idea of the timeline I am looking at once I do hear back from ROFR.



Our timeline

Cleared ROFR 1/27/14
Received our closing documents (TSS) 2/3/14 - overnighted them  back the next day
Closed 2/10/14 (remember, buyer documents must be notarized, it will take them a day or two)
Received our package from DVC including the member number but NOT the ID number 2/26/14
Received the email with activation code 3/5/14

Still had to call to logon to the DVC member site, as the letter Disney sent included the member number but NOT the ID number you need to activate - thanks Disney!  We were not in a hurry (we were actually at Disney that week - our UY is Aug and we're just banking 2013 points, so we didn't need to rush the account activation), but once you have your member number if you call DVC member services they can walk you through logging on.


----------



## Physics Guy

Just sent to ROFR today.  Stripped contract (don't judge), it suited our needs, budget and timing and we already have this years' trips all planned out.  

Anyway, here's the deets...

Physics Guy---$61-$18761-296-OKW-Feb-28/'14, 296/'15-sent 3/8


----------



## Msmithmd

I would never, ever, under any circumstances, judge a contributor whose screen name is "physics guy."  Cause I'm pretty sure he's a lot smarter than me...

Congrats on a great contract!


----------



## forloveofdisney

Physics Guy said:


> Just sent to ROFR today.  Stripped contract (don't judge), it suited our needs, budget and timing and we already have this years' trips all planned out.
> 
> Anyway, here's the deets...
> 
> Physics Guy---$61-$18761-296-OKW-Feb-28/'14, 296/'15-sent 3/8




No judging - we just did a resale add-on of a stripped contract for the same reasons. We just did a big trip and are returning in July so we did not need current points or the expense of current dues. The UY and the timing were right for us. So congrats and good luck on your contract!


----------



## Jennasis

Curious...did we bid on what would be considered a "stripped" contract (it's 100 points)?  9 points from 2013, 100 2014 and 2015 with an August UY.  We already have a trip planned this fall so didn't need any points until NEXT fall so weren't interested in a contract with 2013 points.  Or is a stripped contract one with no 2013 or 2014?  Just wondering the terminology.


----------



## Physics Guy

My interpretation is a regular contract would have retained all or most of the current UY's points.  If there are some points banked from the prior UY it would be "loaded" and if it is missing some or all of the current UY points or even missing borrowed points from the next UY it is "stripped"

I've never seen anyone put numbers to it, but in my analytical mind my 28/296 points left from 2014 would make mine about 91% percent stripped, while if it had, lets say, 100 points banked from 2013 I would call it 34% loaded.  And if it was missing all of 2014 and half of 2015 points it would be 150% stripped.  Just the way I would see it.

So by this theory, I would call yours 91% stripped as well, but others may see it differently.  You're halfway through your UY, while I'm just starting mine, so some may call mine more stripped than yours.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

In my view-  
100 point contract    

Loaded- 100p  banked (2013), 100p (2014), 100p (2015 )

Regular- no points (2013), 100p (2014) , 100p(2015)  

 Stripped- no points (2013) , little to no points (2014), 100p (2015)   

Another RARE view of a VERY stripped contract is - no points (2013), no points (2014), little to no points (2015), 100p (2016)  
I believe the Resales brokers do not like to list this example until 2015.. But I've seen a few out there..


----------



## jchaps6

Hi Everyone, 
 Just posting in case anyone else is in the same boat and looking at SS Contracts:

We currently have 230 SS points and wanted to add on 200 more points. We checked out VB but decided to pay the extra money up front for SS to get the extra years and less expensive maintenance fees.

$72-200-Saratoga Springs-Feb -75/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/22

Hopefully hear back in a couple weeks!


----------



## Syndrome

Talking about stripped contracts ...........
We have been looking at and just made deals on 2 Dec UY contracts. Both have full 2014 points, so by definition they are not stripped, but they sure do feel like they are stripped, since the points are not available until Dec ! 
At least we don't need any points until 2015 !


----------



## Physics Guy

Syndrome said:


> Talking about stripped contracts ...........
> We have been looking at and just made deals on 2 Dec UY contracts. Both have full 2014 points, so by definition they are not stripped, but they sure do feel like they are stripped, since the points are not available until Dec !
> At least we don't need any points until 2015 !



Just trying to figure this out... since you are technically in your 2013 UY aren't these stripped by standard definition (albeit there is no 'official' definition), as there are no points available in your _current_ UY?


----------



## Msmithmd

I would consider a loaded contract to be one with the prior UY points banked, all current points, and future. 

A neutral contract all current UY points and future. 

A stripped contract less than full current UY points. And then there's the extreme stripped contract, with future UY points also used. 

So yeah, any contract with UY later than March (as of this post) without 2013 points would by this definition be stripped. Although it becomes less relevant as you get closer to the UY start, as non-banked points would expire if you couldn't use them by the time you closed and got everything transferred to your control.  

And make no mistake, there are perfectly good reasons to buy a stripped contract- namely price, availability, and the reality that you might not need points for a while, as some prior posters have noted. 

It would be easier to conceptualize if everyone's UY began January 1. But the bottom line is that for six out of the eight DVC UY possibilities, today is "still 2013" with regards to their points. December of course is the worst to grasp, since it will "still be 2013" for those contracts for eight more months. 

But this is a critical concept to understand. DVC salespeople in my opinion use this to manipulate prospective buyers, by implying or stating they're getting "something special" when they give them the current UY points that they are paying for, and then the buyer also receives the next UY points when their year rollover date transpires. This IMO is the most blatantly misleading sales tactic they employ.


----------



## Syndrome

Physics Guy said:


> Just trying to figure this out... since you are technically in your 2013 UY aren't these stripped by standard definition (albeit there is no 'official' definition), as there are no points available in your _current_ UY?



Yes, in a way you are correct. The only thing that skews things a little bit is that since points are coming for December 2014 ..........dues have to be paid for them NOW, lol. So while it sure feels like the Dec UY contracts are stripped ........paying the MF's now on them is a tough one !
Buying Dec UY contracts is what we wanted (and the purchase price was as if  they were stripped) so we are willing to live with this minor detail, since we got a good deal on the points, and sellers paid for half of the 2014 MF's . We don't need any points in the account until 2015 anyway since we are all vacation planned out for 2014 , so it works for us. Also we did get _some_ 2013 points to ease the pain a bit (I think about 27 ), lol .
I guess one positive way to look at it is we will be among the last 2042 members who get points !

BTW , Sorry *that's nice*, if this is too much banter for your ROFR thread ...........


----------



## that's nice

MIDISNEY243 said:


> I just have to say this out load. "Type it"
> 
> 
> I am so tired of waiting, can someone give me an idea of the timeline I am looking at once I do hear back from ROFR.
> 
> Was submitted on 2/14 so should hear back by 3/16. after that how long closing usually take on a resale and how long for disney to get account info set?
> 
> I really want to have this all wrapped up at the 7 month mark before November Wine and Dine still holding out hope that I might be able to get into Boardwalk that weekend.





that's nice said:


> You should be wrapped up with points in your account 2-3 weeks after your deed has been recorded. Waiting stinks! Lol
> 
> Eta... Deed was recorded 3 days after closing


I responded from my phone and didn't have all the dates in front of me but here is my timeline:


12/19 Made offer on 250pts at SSR
12/20 counter offer received
12/20 counter offer accepted
12/20 contract received
12/22 contract returned
12/31 sellers contract returned
1/2 Sent to ROFR
1/27 Passed ROFR
1/31 Closing Doc received
2/4 Closing Docs returned
2/7 Closed!!!!
2/11 Deed Recorded
2/22 DVC letter with member number included
2/22 First reservation made at BLT

So the whole process took about 9 weeks. Not too bad.


----------



## that's nice

Jennasis said:


> I'm in!  The wait that is LOL!
> 
> We just made an offer (countered by seller and we accepted their counter)!!  I'm beyond giddy at the thought of owning DVC!  We've been dreaming about it for years but DH finally started crunching numbers over the last two weeks and we realized we could really do it.  Researched on here and around, figured out exactly what we want (at least to start with LOL) and went all in!
> 
> $99-$10,800-100-BLT-Aug-9/13-100/14-100/15


Added to pg. 1 Good luck.  Please let us know when it gets sent to ROFR so I can update your info. 





Physics Guy said:


> Just sent to ROFR today.  Stripped contract (don't judge), it suited our needs, budget and timing and we already have this years' trips all planned out.
> 
> Anyway, here's the deets...
> 
> Physics Guy---$61-$18761-296-OKW-Feb-28/'14, 296/'15-sent 3/8


Good Luck! 






jchaps6 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just posting in case anyone else is in the same boat and looking at SS Contracts:
> 
> We currently have 230 SS points and wanted to add on 200 more points. We checked out VB but decided to pay the extra money up front for SS to get the extra years and less expensive maintenance fees.
> 
> $72-200-Saratoga Springs-Feb -75/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/22
> 
> Hopefully hear back in a couple weeks!


Good luck!


----------



## that's nice

Msmithmd said:


> I would never, ever, under any circumstances, judge a contributor whose screen name is "physics guy."  Cause I'm pretty sure he's a lot smarter than me...
> 
> Congrats on a great contract!


  
I totally agree! 





Physics Guy said:


> My interpretation is a regular contract would have retained all or most of the current UY's points.  If there are some points banked from the prior UY it would be "loaded" and if it is missing some or all of the current UY points or even missing borrowed points from the next UY it is "stripped"
> 
> I've never seen anyone put numbers to it, but in my analytical mind my 28/296 points left from 2014 would make mine about 91% percent stripped, while if it had, lets say, 100 points banked from 2013 I would call it 34% loaded.  And if it was missing all of 2014 and half of 2015 points it would be 150% stripped.  Just the way I would see it.
> 
> So by this theory, I would call yours 91% stripped as well, but others may see it differently.  You're halfway through your UY, while I'm just starting mine, so some may call mine more stripped than yours.


Might have to change your name to Physics & Math guy. 





Syndrome said:


> Talking about stripped contracts ...........
> We have been looking at and just made deals on 2 Dec UY contracts. Both have full 2014 points, so by definition they are not stripped, but they sure do feel like they are stripped, since the points are not available until Dec !
> At least we don't need any points until 2015 !


I know how you feel. Those 2014 points with a Dec UY may as well be next years points. 





Msmithmd said:


> I would consider a loaded contract to be one with the prior UY points banked, all current points, and future.
> 
> A neutral contract all current UY points and future.
> 
> A stripped contract less than full current UY points. And then there's the extreme stripped contract, with future UY points also used.


That about sums it up. 



> But this is a critical concept to understand. DVC salespeople in my opinion use this to manipulate prospective buyers, by implying or stating they're getting "something special" when they give them the current UY points that they are paying for, and then the buyer also receives the next UY points when their year rollover date transpires. This IMO is the most blatantly misleading sales tactic they employ.


I've read this on many accounts as well. Your current years points should be rightfully yours- there isn't a bonus to receiving them. 





Syndrome said:


> Yes, in a way you are correct. The only thing that skews things a little bit is that since points are coming for December 2014 ..........dues have to be paid for them NOW, lol. So while it sure feels like the Dec UY contracts are stripped ........paying the MF's now on them is a tough one !


I hear that. Paid our 2014 dues at closing but don't get them till Dec however I already borrowed 97 of them. Luckily I had 51 current points and we are only going for 4 days after our cruise so I left myself with 153 2014 points. 




> BTW , Sorry *that's nice*, if this is too much banter for your ROFR thread ...........


No problem at all. Banter is encouraged!


----------



## racinghank

racinghank---$83-$8413-90-BWV-Dec-47/'13, 90/'14, 90/'15-sent 3/10, waiting


----------



## Jennasis

that's nice said:
			
		

> Added to pg. 1 Good luck.  Please let us know when it gets sent to ROFR so I can update your info.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Good luck!



It was sent to ROFR today (just got the email confirmation) Yay!!


----------



## NJmouse

Just found out we are closing first thing in the morning 3/11!!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## maggiegirl

I am thoroughly enjoying reading all of the posts each day on this forum, but I gotta ask, where do you find the patience??? It is killing me. I have 1 contract in ROFR - Day 20 today and a 2nd contract in ROFR day 10 today ... Is this the longest part of the resale process?  We are looking to book a 1 bedroom at AKV (will be our home resort) arriving June 29th for 7 nights.  I am thinking the the timing is awfully close but keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Jennasis

maggiegirl said:
			
		

> I am thoroughly enjoying reading all of the posts each day on this forum, but I gotta ask, where do you find the patience??? It is killing me. I have 1 contract in ROFR - Day 20 today and a 2nd contract in ROFR day 10 today ... Is this the longest part of the resale process?  We are looking to book a 1 bedroom at AKV (will be our home resort) arriving June 29th for 7 nights.  I am thinking the the timing is awfully close but keeping my fingers crossed!



I'm only being patient because we already have a trip planned and booked for september. We're staying on a relatives points. Otherwise I would be jumping out of my skin lol!


----------



## JBMartin

JBMartin---$90-$24220-250-BLT-Feb-0/'12, 216/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/22, passed 2/21


----------



## Msmithmd

maggiegirl said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying reading all of the posts each day on this forum, but I gotta ask, where do you find the patience??? It is killing me. I have 1 contract in ROFR - Day 20 today and a 2nd contract in ROFR day 10 today ... Is this the longest part of the resale process?  We are looking to book a 1 bedroom at AKV (will be our home resort) arriving June 29th for 7 nights.  I am thinking the the timing is awfully close but keeping my fingers crossed!



Remind yourself every time you have these thoughts that you're going to save $9,920 over the same amount of points direct. 

Also remind yourself that historically DVC has taken contracts in ROFR relatively earlier than they have passed them. A few have gotten ROFR near thirty days. But most past twenty days will clear, and for whatever reason they want to keep you waiting.   

If you're really worried, use part of the money you saved by buying resale, and book a cash reservation as a "just in case" your DVC isn't ready in time to book where you want to stay. You can cancel when the DVC works out. But historically, for AKV in the summer you should be fine on a late DVC booking. Just remember to bring lots of ice with you. Orlando in July= not magical.


----------



## that's nice

racinghank said:


> racinghank---$83-$8413-90-BWV-Dec-47/'13, 90/'14, 90/'15-sent 3/10, waiting


Good luck!





Jennasis said:


> It was sent to ROFR today (just got the email confirmation) Yay!!


Good luck! Updated! 





NJmouse said:


> Just found out we are closing first thing in the morning 3/11!!! Woo Hoo!


Sweet! 





maggiegirl said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying reading all of the posts each day on this forum, but I gotta ask, where do you find the patience??? It is killing me. I have 1 contract in ROFR - Day 20 today and a 2nd contract in ROFR day 10 today ... Is this the longest part of the resale process?  We are looking to book a 1 bedroom at AKV (will be our home resort) arriving June 29th for 7 nights.  I am thinking the the timing is awfully close but keeping my fingers crossed!


Only way to get through it is to keep a cocktail next to you at all times. 





JBMartin said:


> JBMartin---$90-$24220-250-BLT-Feb-0/'12, 216/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/22, passed 2/21


Welcome Home!!!! What a great loaded contract! Great first post too!


----------



## maggiegirl

Oh I know about the heat! we have been to WDW and DLR many times this year is extra special it will be my son's high school graduation trip


----------



## pharm55

maggiegirl said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying reading all of the posts each day on this forum, but I gotta ask, where do you find the patience??? It is killing me. I have 1 contract in ROFR - Day 20 today and a 2nd contract in ROFR day 10 today ... Is this the longest part of the resale process?  We are looking to book a 1 bedroom at AKV (will be our home resort) arriving June 29th for 7 nights.  I am thinking the the timing is awfully close but keeping my fingers crossed!


Oh I know waiting is a killer since there is almost nothing you can do to speed things along. We just closed on a contract at VGC and we had our money and documents returned to closing company Feb 19 and thanks to the sellers did not close until March 6 as they did not send their papers back since they thought they were wrong but seemingly did not bother to contact anyone (do you not want to get paid people??) about this until I started hounding our closing agent and realtor. Realtor contacted them and got the ball rolling again. We too are wanting to reserve for July and I feel a little panicky.


----------



## TaraPA

Yay I can finally post here!

Some points were banked & some borrowed so I'm not sure if this is correct:

$76-$4227-50-OKW-March-0/'12-16/'13-50/'14-0/'15-sent 3/11/13 waiting


----------



## maggiegirl

Great News!  We just got an email from Evy @ Fidelity We passed on our first resale purchase:

maggiegirl--- $68-$10,880-160-AKV-Oct 5/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14 sent 02/18 - passed 03/11

That is 21 days - We were expecting 30 days from the forum threads. Is this typical?

They told us our documents will be sent to us in 10 to 14 days


----------



## Syndrome

Wow, congrats on passing with that one . Nice price for loaded contract ! 
I would have been nervous waiting on that one !


----------



## MIDISNEY243

MIDISNEY243 said:


> MiDisney---$61--145-SSR-Sept- 0/'13, 145/'14, 145/'15-sent 2/14, waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Passed today. Lets start the closing process. ASAP!


----------



## z28wiz

Passed today

z28wiz--- $75- $12,000-160-AKV-Dec- 160/14 160/15-sent 02/10

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Captain Mason Hook

Just received notice from The Timeshare Store that we passed ROFR for our 1st DVC purchase at Bay Lake Tower. $103 - 125-BLT 155 currently available, Dec use, 125/'14, 125/'15

Submitted 2/17, passed 3/11

Count down to booking...


----------



## jmmess

maggiegirl said:


> Great News!  We just got an email from Evy @ Fidelity We passed on our first resale purchase:
> 
> maggiegirl--- $68-$10,880-160-AKV-Oct 5/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14 sent 02/18 - passed 03/11
> 
> That is 21 days - We were expecting 30 days from the forum threads. Is this typical?
> 
> They told us our documents will be sent to us in 10 to 14 days



Great deal and amazing turnaround (just 3 weeks)! Congrats!


----------



## jmmess

Captain Mason Hook said:


> Just received notice from The Timeshare Store that we passed ROFR for our 1st DVC purchase at Bay Lake Tower. $103 - 125-BLT 155 currently available, Dec use, 125/'14, 125/'15
> 
> Submitted 2/17, passed 3/11
> 
> Count down to booking...



Congrats!


----------



## jmmess

MIDISNEY243 said:


> MIDISNEY243 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MiDisney---$61--145-SSR-Sept- 0/'13, 145/'14, 145/'15-sent 2/14, waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Passed today. Lets start the closing process. ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> z28wiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passed today
> 
> z28wiz--- $75- $12,000-160-AKV-Dec- 160/14 160/15-sent 02/10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats to you both!!
Click to expand...


----------



## that's nice

Seems like the Mouse has been busy today. 




TaraPA said:


> Yay I can finally post here!
> 
> Some points were banked & some borrowed so I'm not sure if this is correct:
> 
> $76-$4227-50-OKW-March-0/'12-16/'13-50/'14-0/'15-sent 3/11/13 waiting


Added! Good Luck! :surf web:





maggiegirl said:


> Great News!  We just got an email from Evy @ Fidelity We passed on our first resale purchase:
> 
> maggiegirl--- $68-$10,880-160-AKV-Oct 5/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14 sent 02/18 - passed 03/11
> 
> That is 21 days - We were expecting 30 days from the forum threads. Is this typical?
> 
> They told us our documents will be sent to us in 10 to 14 days


Wow that was fast! Welcome Home! 





MIDISNEY243 said:


> MiDisney---$61--145-SSR-Sept- 0/'13, 145/'14, 145/'15-sent 2/14, waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Passed today. Lets start the closing process. ASAP!


Congratulations! Welcome Home! 




z28wiz said:


> Passed today
> 
> z28wiz--- $75- $12,000-160-AKV-Dec- 160/14 160/15-sent 02/10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Welcome Home!!! pixie dust:





Captain Mason Hook said:


> Just received notice from The Timeshare Store that we passed ROFR for our 1st DVC purchase at Bay Lake Tower. $103 - 125-BLT 155 currently available, Dec use, 125/'14, 125/'15
> 
> Submitted 2/17, passed 3/11
> 
> Count down to booking...


Welcome Home!


----------



## Lreip

Just heard from TTSS I passed Rofr. Saratoga Springs 150 pts August UY .

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## maggiegirl

Congratulations to all that passed today!


----------



## that's nice

Lreip said:


> Just heard from TTSS I passed Rofr. Saratoga Springs 150 pts August UY .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Congratulations!!! Welcome Home!

I'd love to add you to the list if you could please follow our format:

If you passed ROFR in Dec 13, feel free to add your info in this thread. I want to list: price/pt, _total cost (include price/pt plus closing you pay, mf you pay and admin fee if you pay for a grand total)_, number of points, resort, use year (UY) and how many '12, '13, '14 and '15 points it comes with...then post when it went to ROFR and when you get results (come back and post date and result...like on the other thread).  

Example: that's nice---$60-$16937-250-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 51/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/2, passed 1/27 (cut and paste this to your post and change to your own info...please).
Price/pt-total cost (see above paragraph)-# of pts-resort-UY-pts it comes with-when sent, when passed or taken


----------



## Syndrome

Updating .........  Just found out one of mine went to ROFR TODAY ! I thought it was already sent  , but the broker _said_ the sellers were delayed in returning the contract !    Anyway ........ updated the "sent" date , uuugghhh this is so frustrating ! Just added two more weeks to my nail biting wait time ! Good thing we don't need the points for any trips this year.   Syndrome---$50-$10,000-200-HHI-Dec- 6/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15 sent 3/12 waiting


----------



## TaraPA

Jennasis said:


> It was sent to ROFR today (just got the email confirmation) Yay!!



Hey Jennasis!    I've seen you around the boards for years, and now we're waiting to pass ROFR together!  Congrats on your 1st DVC purchase - I can't believe it took me this long to buy!


----------



## carolinakk

Very impatiently awaiting my closing documents..... :-/


----------



## Jennasis

TaraPA said:
			
		

> Hey Jennasis!    I've seen you around the boards for years, and now we're waiting to pass ROFR together!  Congrats on your 1st DVC purchase - I can't believe it took me this long to buy!



High five!! Me too! It just wasn't in the cards until now, and suddenly it's all DH and I can talk about!


----------



## that's nice

Syndrome said:


> Updating .........  Just found out one of mine went to ROFR TODAY ! I thought it was already sent  , but the broker _said_ the sellers were delayed in returning the contract !    Anyway ........ updated the "sent" date , uuugghhh this is so frustrating ! Just added two more weeks to my nail biting wait time ! Good thing we don't need the points for any trips this year.   Syndrome---$50-$10,000-200-HHI-Dec- 6/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15 sent 3/12 waiting



That's odd. Wonder what the hold up was. Updated pg 1


----------



## holden

After much thought, we decided to take the plunge!  Sent title company docs last night.  It should be sent for ROFR soon.


$99-$21346-200-BLT-Apr-0/'12, 9/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15


----------



## frank808

Just found out that our contract was taken by mouse.  
HHI 200pts $50 June UY 200/2013, 400/2014 buyer and seller split closing and buyer covers 2014 mf.  Can't believe mouse took it back.  This is the second contract I have lost to rofr in 6 months.


----------



## that's nice

holden said:


> After much thought, we decided to take the plunge!  Sent title company docs last night.  It should be sent for ROFR soon.
> 
> 
> $99-$21346-200-BLT-Apr-0/'12, 9/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15


Congratulations! Please let me know when it goes to ROFR so I can update your info. 






frank808 said:


> Just found out that our contract was taken by mouse.
> HHI 200pts $50 June UY 200/2013, 400/2014 buyer and seller split closing and buyer covers 2014 mf.  Can't believe mouse took it back.  This is the second contract I have lost to rofr in 6 months.


So sorry to hear. Here is a list of the HHI sales for the month of January. Credit to Don Munsil for compiling this list. There really doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason why they take certain contracts except someone must of been on a waiting list for points/UY.



		Code:
	

HHI Sales Jan 2014

Waiver  Rec'd   Pts  UY   Sale PPP
Nov 05  Jan 22  75   Dec  $62.00 
Nov 24  Jan 03  50   Mar  $51.00 
Nov 24  Jan 13  200  Apr  $56.00 
Dec 02  Jan 13  70   Mar  $55.00 
Dec 10  Jan 07  330  Dec  $55.00 
Dec 10  Jan 21  50   Feb  $53.00 
Dec 16  Jan 17  363  Dec  $49.00 
Jan 13  Jan 30  75   Feb  $50.00 
--------------------------------
                  Median: $54.00 
                 10 Pctl: $49.70 
                 90 Pctl: $57.80 


ROFR

Deed    Rec'd   Pts  UY   Sale PPP 
Dec 07  Jan 10  140  Oct  $55.00 
May 08  Jan 24  283  Mar  $52.00


----------



## macemc12

that's nice said:


> Congratulations! Please let me know when it goes to ROFR so I can update your info.   So sorry to hear. Here is a list of the HHI sales for the month of January. Credit to Don Munsil for compiling this list. There really doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason why they take certain contracts except someone must of been on a waiting list for points/UY.  HHI Sales Jan 2014  Waiver  Rec'd   Pts  UY   Sale PPP Nov 05  Jan 22  75   Dec  $62.00 Nov 24  Jan 03  50   Mar  $51.00 Nov 24  Jan 13  200  Apr  $56.00 Dec 02  Jan 13  70   Mar  $55.00 Dec 10  Jan 07  330  Dec  $55.00 Dec 10  Jan 21  50   Feb  $53.00 Dec 16  Jan 17  363  Dec  $49.00 Jan 13  Jan 30  75   Feb  $50.00 -------------------------------- Median: $54.00 10 Pctl: $49.70 90 Pctl: $57.80  ROFR  Deed    Rec'd   Pts  UY   Sale PPP Dec 07  Jan 10  140  Oct  $55.00 May 08  Jan 24  283  Mar  $52.00



Hi That's nice! Thanks so much for this thread. It is so helpful. Is there a thread for Don's sales data?  We are getting ready to buy our first resale.


----------



## goofynell

goofynell---$67-$15,738-210-OKW-MAR-266/'14, 210/'15-sent 2/6
taken 3/13 after 35 days.


----------



## that's nice

macemc12 said:


> Hi That's nice! Thanks so much for this thread. It is so helpful. Is there a thread for Don's sales data?  We are getting ready to buy our first resale.


PM sent.

Let me know if you can't find it. I can email you where to look. 






goofynell said:


> goofynell---$67-$15,738-210-OKW-MAR-266/'14, 210/'15-sent 2/6
> taken 3/13 after 35 days.


WOW that stinks. So sorry to hear. And after 35 days? Now the Mouse is being downright mean.


----------



## Syndrome

frank808 said:


> Just found out that our contract was taken by mouse. HHI 200pts $50 June UY 200/2013, 400/2014 buyer and seller split closing and buyer covers 2014 mf.  Can't believe mouse took it back.  This is the second contract I have lost to rofr in 6 months.



Sorry to hear about the ROFR ! 

Actually, now I am VERY nervous . I have 2 HH contracts going through  ROFR , that are both at $50. PP . One is 200 and the other is 220. Maybe because they are both DEC UY's they have a shot at going through vs a summer UY ? 
I have noticed in looking at the deeds, that Disney has been selling a lot if HH direct sales lately at over $100 PP !  Hmmm , wonder why all the action for HH ?


----------



## agie65

frank808 said:


> Just found out that our contract was taken by mouse. HHI 200pts $50 June UY 200/2013, 400/2014 buyer and seller split closing and buyer covers 2014 mf.  Can't believe mouse took it back.  This is the second contract I have lost to rofr in 6 months.



Sorry to hear, was very good for the mouse not to bite.


----------



## graychef

graychef --- $80-$16000-200-AKV-Jun- 0/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15-sent 2/25


----------



## Syndrome

Just updating ............this one is going off to ROFR .................FINALLY ! 

Syndrome---$50-$11,000-220-HHI-Dec- 21/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 sent 3/13


----------



## amandaC

Syndrome said:


> Just updating ............this one is going off to ROFR .................FINALLY !
> 
> Syndrome---$50-$11,000-220-HHI-Dec- 21/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 sent 3/13



Good luck!

I feel your anxiety! I just lost a BWV contract. 
HHI is great- I own most of my points there.


----------



## all4wdw

Sorry you lost the BWV contract!  We are two weeks into waiting on BWV. Mind if I ask the details--how many days did the Mouse make you wait and how much per point?


----------



## DisLadyPA

DisLadyPA---$80-$4000-50-OKW-Feb-0/'12, 20/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15 Sent 3/13

Hoping it gets passed quickly! Ready to book for Wine & Dine in Nov.


----------



## DougEMG

frank808 said:


> Just found out that our contract was taken by mouse.
> HHI 200pts $50 June UY 200/2013, 400/2014 buyer and seller split closing and buyer covers 2014 mf.  Can't believe mouse took it back.  This is the second contract I have lost to rofr in 6 months.



Sorry to hear that.  Better luck next time.


----------



## McCoyFam

McCoyFam---$99-$21285-215-BLT-Feb-55/13,215/14,215/15-Sent 3/11-Waiting

Very anxious and nervous


----------



## TaraPA

DisLadyPA said:


> DisLadyPA---$80-$4000-50-OKW-Feb-0/'12, 20/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15 Waiting on update when sent to ROFR
> 
> Hoping it gets passed quickly! Ready to book for Wine & Dine in Nov.



I'm waiting on almost the same contract!  Good luck to you!


----------



## amandaC

all4wdw said:


> Sorry you lost the BWV contract!  We are two weeks into waiting on BWV. Mind if I ask the details--how many days did the Mouse make you wait and how much per point?



I'm on the list on page 1. 
It was too good of a deal- $65 per point, loaded, split dues and closing costs.


----------



## that's nice

graychef said:


> graychef --- $80-$16000-200-AKV-Jun- 0/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15-sent 2/25


Added GL! 





Syndrome said:


> Just updating ............this one is going off to ROFR .................FINALLY !
> 
> Syndrome---$50-$11,000-220-HHI-Dec- 21/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 sent 3/13


Wow both of your contracts were waiting to be sent? UGH! 





DisLadyPA said:


> DisLadyPA---$80-$4000-50-OKW-Feb-0/'12, 20/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15 Waiting on update when sent to ROFR
> 
> Hoping it gets passed quickly! Ready to book for Wine & Dine in Nov.


GL!! Added! 





McCoyFam said:


> McCoyFam---$99-$21285-215-BLT-Feb-55/13,215/14,215/15-Sent 3/11-Waiting
> 
> Very anxious and nervous


I think you will be OK. Good Luck!


----------



## dmagman

you can remove the "Waiting-BWV-dmagman" record.  You already moved it up to PASSED.


----------



## that's nice

dmagman said:


> you can remove the "Waiting-BWV-dmagman" record.  You already moved it up to PASSED.



Thanks for checking up on my edits. Sometimes I make changes or add when I get home from work 1 or 2 am so I'm sure to make some mistakes. 


I'm getting close to pulling some posts of people who never came back to update. I'll give them a little more time.


----------



## johschmo

Hi,

thank you so much all for sharing information and thank you that's nice for maintaining the list.  It has been incredibly helpful as I navigate the resale market.
I have the following offer that was sent for ROFR.

JohSchmo---$63-$17010-270-SSR-Aug-0/13,504/14,270/15-Sent 3/13-Waiting


----------



## finchy3

johschmo said:


> Hi,  thank you so much all for sharing information and thank you that's nice for maintaining the list.  It has been incredibly helpful as I navigate the resale market. I have the following offer that was sent for ROFR.  JohSchmo---$63-$17010-270-SSR-Aug-0/13,504/14,270/15-Sent 3/13-Waiting



Great price, best wishes!


----------



## Noelle

noelle---$85-$8695-100-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 3/14, waiting
seller pays closing costs, we pay admin fee.

I am really hoping to hear back next week on our OKW contract in ROFR.  Not so worried about that one.  I'm more worried about this one considering what I have read on another thread about how long the wait list to buy direct at BWV with August Use Year is.  Kind of hoping that because it has no 2013 points and the price per point is not low, Disney will pass.


----------



## nalajms

Thought April UY might be safe, but I guess it was too good with all the banked points! Back to the drawing board.  At least they were fast.

nalajms---$65-$14972-200-SSR-Apr-200/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15-sent 2/26, taken 3/14.


----------



## chukdotcom

nalajms said:


> Thought April UY might be safe, but I guess it was too good with all the banked points! Back to the drawing board.  At least they were fast.
> 
> nalajms---$65-$14972-200-SSR-Apr-200/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15-sent 2/26, taken 3/14.



All those banked points make that contract more like $45 pp.  Sorry it got taken, but I'd have been very jealous of you if it hadn't!


----------



## Gordygreen

Gordygreen said:


> Forgot total price VWL  $75 April 150 $12,345 150 0 150 1/29 waiting



Cleared ROFR 2/28.  Closed 3/14. Waiting for points to be loaded.


----------



## that's nice

johschmo said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you so much all for sharing information and thank you that's nice for maintaining the list.  It has been incredibly helpful as I navigate the resale market.
> I have the following offer that was sent for ROFR.
> 
> JohSchmo---$63-$17010-270-SSR-Aug-0/13,504/14,270/15-Sent 3/13-Waiting


 to the DIS!

Love that contract! You are gonna love all those points! Added! 





Noelle said:


> noelle---$85-$8695-100-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 3/14, waiting
> seller pays closing costs, we pay admin fee.
> 
> I am really hoping to hear back next week on our OKW contract in ROFR.  Not so worried about that one.  I'm more worried about this one considering what I have read on another thread about how long the wait list to buy direct at BWV with August Use Year is.  Kind of hoping that because it has no 2013 points and the price per point is not low, Disney will pass.


Added!!! Good Luck! 





nalajms said:


> Thought April UY might be safe, but I guess it was too good with all the banked points! Back to the drawing board.  At least they were fast.
> 
> nalajms---$65-$14972-200-SSR-Apr-200/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15-sent 2/26, taken 3/14.


So sorry to hear. That was a great deal with all those points. 





Gordygreen said:


> Cleared ROFR 2/28.  Closed 3/14. Waiting for points to be loaded.


Congrats! Welcome Home!


----------



## mattnjim

mattnjim---$115-$2875-25-BCV-Dec-25/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15,-sent 3/17


----------



## johschmo

johschmo said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you so much all for sharing information and thank you that's nice for maintaining the list.  It has been incredibly helpful as I navigate the resale market.
> I have the following offer that was sent for ROFR.
> 
> JohSchmo---$63-$17010-270-SSR-Aug-0/13,504/14,270/15-Sent 3/13-Waiting



Oops. Forgot to include the mf and admin fee.
I've corrected the total below:

JohSchmo---$63-$18531-270-SSR-Aug-0/13,504/14,270/15-Sent 3/13-Waiting

Also, I have another offer in ROFR:
JohSchmo---$90-$14913-150-BLT-Dec-300/13,150/14,150/15-Sent 3/17-Waiting

Thank you.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

chukdotcom said:


> All those banked points make that contract more like $45 pp.  Sorry it got taken, but I'd have been very jealous of you if it hadn't!


Can you explain this?..how to do you figure? . Worried a little now about ours that has bank points..


----------



## PacoDF

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Can you explain this?..how to do you figure? . Worried a little now about ours that has bank points..



_nalajms---$65-$14972-200-SSR-Apr-200/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15-sent 2/26, taken 3/14._

That contract has 200 "free" points from 2013 and 200 extra "free" points in 2014, so it has 2 years of points for free.

Those 2 full years of free points can be rented at $11 or more, so it's common to quick price those free points at $10. So $65 pp paid, minus 2x $10 = $45 pp


----------



## Noelle

PacoDF said:


> _nalajms---$65-$14972-200-SSR-Apr-200/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15-sent 2/26, taken 3/14._
> 
> That contract has 200 "free" points from 2013 and 200 extra "free" points in 2014, so it has 2 years of points for free.
> 
> Those 2 full years of free points can be rented at $11 or more, so it's common to quick price those free points at $10. So $65 pp paid, minus 2x $10 = $45 pp



I guess I am a little confused too.  I understand the above math.  But If the use year is April and the 2103 points expire April 1 since they were not banked, wouldn't that mean that they would have only about 2 weeks from the day that it was ROFR'd to have used the points.  And since they would still need to sign closing docs and wait to get the points, they likely would have lost them anyway?

On a side note, I also understand that Disney can only sell points to people that have points available at the time of sale.  So if they sell anything today, it would need to have the full amount of 2013 or 2014 points (based on whatever use year) to give the buyer and the full amount on future years.


----------



## PacoDF

Noelle said:


> I guess I am a little confused too.  I understand the above math.  But If the use year is April and the 2103 points expire April 1 since they were not banked, wouldn't that mean that they would have only about 2 weeks from the day that it was ROFR'd to have used the points.  And since they would still need to sign closing docs and wait to get the points, they likely would have lost them anyway?



Yes, if those points aren't actually banked, in this specific case, they would be almost worthless. I was just explaining the general reasoning of the math.


----------



## Noelle

PacoDF said:


> Yes, if those points aren't actually banked, in this specific case, they would be almost worthless. I was just explaining the general reasoning of the math.



Thanks!  I thought I was missing something there...
I tell you this whole ROFR thing has made me loopy
I spend more time creating spreadsheets that analyze every possible detail.  I have back-up plans for my back-up plans in case Disney takes either of our contracts.  I'll just be happy when this whole thing is over and can go back to simply obsessing on my next vacation.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

PacoDF said:


> nalajms---$65-$14972-200-SSR-Apr-200/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15-sent 2/26, taken 3/14.  That contract has 200 "free" points from 2013 and 200 extra "free" points in 2014, so it has 2 years of points for free.  Those 2 full years of free points can be rented at $11 or more, so it's common to quick price those free points at $10. So $65 pp paid, minus 2x $10 = $45 pp



Thanks for the info.. 
I knew I was paying more per point for getting the bank points, and I thought I higher price per point might stop Disney from taken it..
Now I'm worried.. The contract we are preparing to send to ROFR has a few points from 2012 bank into 2013 and the full 2013 bank into 2014..

I guess we will be crossing our fingers it goes through...


----------



## littlestar

littlestar--$78--$7,020-90-SSR-Aug-0/13, 90/14, 90/15, Sent 02-13 Passed 03/11

So excited!  We want to plan a big Hawaii trip in a few years and we needed more points!


----------



## NCDachshundDisneyFan

Waited to respond, hoping not to jinx myself. 

NCDachshundDisneyfan---$92.50-$9991.39-100-BLT-Aug-0/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15, sent 2/10, taken 3/5

Made offer 1/28, Seller countered 1/29,Buyer countered 1/29, Seller accepted 1/29, Sent to ROFR 2/10, Taken 3/5
Split closing costs, buyer pays prorated MF, buyer pays Fidelity fee

NCDachshundDisneyfan---$97.50-$10,630-100-BLT-Sep-20/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15, sent 3/6

Made off 3/5, Seller countered 3/5, Buyer countered 3/5, Seller accepted 3/5, Sent to ROFR 3/6
Buyer pays closing costs & MF


----------



## agie65

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Thanks for the info.. I knew I was paying more per point for getting the bank points, and I thought I higher price per point might stop Disney from taken it.. Now I'm worried.. The contract we are preparing to send to ROFR has a few points from 2012 bank into 2013 and the full 2013 bank into 2014..  I guess we will be crossing our fingers it goes through...



Higher price does not mean any thing, have seen many time disney will exercise at higher price and let the low price go.


----------



## agie65

PacoDF said:


> Yes, if those points aren't actually banked, in this specific case, they would be almost worthless. I was just explaining the general reasoning of the math.



They are still worth if some one makes a last minute reservation, disney can not ignore that fact.


----------



## supersnoop

NCDachshundDisneyFan said:


> Waited to respond, hoping not to jinx myself.  NCDachshundDisneyfan---$92.50-$9991.39-100-BLT-Aug-0/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15, sent 2/10, taken 3/5  Made offer 1/28, Seller countered 1/29,Buyer countered 1/29, Seller accepted 1/29, Sent to ROFR 2/10, Taken 3/5 Split closing costs, buyer pays prorated MF, buyer pays Fidelity fee  NCDachshundDisneyfan---$97.50-$10,630-100-BLT-Sep-20/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15, sent 3/6  Made off 3/5, Seller countered 3/5, Buyer countered 3/5, Seller accepted 3/5, Sent to ROFR 3/6 Buyer pays closing costs & MF


Wow! That's the first BLT taken in over six months. Disney seems to be taking anything with full banked points.


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

Super nervous now! I'm 21 days in today on a loaded OKW contract.


----------



## agie65

supersnoop said:


> Wow! That's the first BLT taken in over six months. Disney seems to be taking anything with full banked points.



Disney somehow wants to keep prices up.


----------



## Jennasis

Ruh roh...I have a 100 point BLT in ROFR now.  Hope Disney doesn't want mine too, though it wasn't loaded.


----------



## johschmo

NCDachshundDisneyFan said:


> Waited to respond, hoping not to jinx myself.
> 
> NCDachshundDisneyfan---$92.50-$9991.39-100-BLT-Aug-0/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15, sent 2/10, taken 3/5
> 
> Made offer 1/28, Seller countered 1/29,Buyer countered 1/29, Seller accepted 1/29, Sent to ROFR 2/10, Taken 3/5
> Split closing costs, buyer pays prorated MF, buyer pays Fidelity fee
> 
> NCDachshundDisneyfan---$97.50-$10,630-100-BLT-Sep-20/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15, sent 3/6
> 
> Made off 3/5, Seller countered 3/5, Buyer countered 3/5, Seller accepted 3/5, Sent to ROFR 3/6
> Buyer pays closing costs & MF



Oh no. This doesn't bode well for me either.  The deal I submitted is similar but even more loaded with points...


----------



## nalajms

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Now I'm worried.. The contract we are preparing to send to ROFR has a few points from 2012 bank into 2013 and the full 2013 bank into 2014..


Good luck!  I'm in the same boat, about to send another one to ROFR with full points in 2012 and on... trying a different UY and paying more per point. But the math works out about the same since I wouldn't have been able to use the 2012 points from the April contract and will be able to on this next one.


----------



## maggiegirl

We are waiting for closing docs on our first resale contract, we are in ROFR for a second contract and we are already looking for a third resale contract, this addon-itis is really bad!!!


----------



## that's nice

mattnjim said:


> mattnjim---$115-$2875-25-BCV-Dec-25/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15,-sent 3/17


Added! Good Luck.





johschmo said:


> Oops. Forgot to include the mf and admin fee.
> I've corrected the total below:
> 
> JohSchmo---$63-$18531-270-SSR-Aug-0/13,504/14,270/15-Sent 3/13-Waiting
> 
> Also, I have another offer in ROFR:
> JohSchmo---$90-$14913-150-BLT-Dec-300/13,150/14,150/15-Sent 3/17-Waiting
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks for the update and added your second contract.

Good Luck! 





NCDachshundDisneyFan said:


> Waited to respond, hoping not to jinx myself.
> 
> NCDachshundDisneyfan---$92.50-$9991.39-100-BLT-Aug-0/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15, sent 2/10, taken 3/5
> 
> Made offer 1/28, Seller countered 1/29,Buyer countered 1/29, Seller accepted 1/29, Sent to ROFR 2/10, Taken 3/5
> Split closing costs, buyer pays prorated MF, buyer pays Fidelity fee
> 
> NCDachshundDisneyfan---$97.50-$10,630-100-BLT-Sep-20/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15, sent 3/6
> 
> Made off 3/5, Seller countered 3/5, Buyer countered 3/5, Seller accepted 3/5, Sent to ROFR 3/6
> Buyer pays closing costs & MF


I see you are trying a different strategy by posting here first. LOL 

Added! Good Luck!


----------



## maggiegirl

After someone is notified of passing ROFR, how long until the ROFR waiver is posted in the Orange County Comptroller's website?  and does the waiver need to appear first prior to closing documents being sent to buyer?


----------



## graychef

graychef said:


> graychef --- $80-$16000-200-AKV-Jun- 0/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15-sent 2/25




Passed 3/18


----------



## DougEMG

$55-$28,034-500-OKW-DEC-0/13-1,000/14,500/15 sent to ROFR 03/17

After losing 4 OKW contracts to ROFR back in 2012, I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed that this one passes.


----------



## mitchwebb

First attempt at a contract.

$78-$11,700-150-BWV-DEC-2/13-150/14,150/15 sent to ROFR 03/18


----------



## supersnoop

supersnoop said:


> supersnoop---$94-$12,017-120-BLT-Jun-60/'14, 120/'15-sent 2/24,passed 3/18


Passed!  Looks like most are taking right at 22 days to pass.


----------



## SaraJ

graychef said:


> Passed 3/18




Congrats!! Mine was also sent on 2/25. I am hoping to hear back this week!


----------



## Noelle

supersnoop said:


> Passed!  Looks like most are taking right at 22 days to pass.



I hope so...We're on day 22 as well.  The waiting is killing me.


----------



## maggiegirl

mitchwebb said:


> First attempt at a contract.
> 
> $78-$11,700-150-BWV-DEC-2/13-150/14,150/15 sent to ROFR 03/18



Congrats! and Good Luck!


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

MagicKingdomMommy80 said:


> MagicKingdomMommy80 ---$65-$7,450-100-OKW-Jun -100/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/25  buyer (me) paying all dues but we're splitting closing costs 50:50. Hoping for a quick turn around!



Passed today 03/18!!!!


----------



## SaraJ

SaraJ--$57-$13102-210-OKW-0/'13, 139/'14, 210/'15-Sent 2/25 Passed 3/18

Buyer (me) paying all closing costs, prorated 2014 dues, and admin fee


----------



## Noelle

Noelle said:


> noelle ---$77-$13324-160-OKW-Aug -214/'13, 179/'14, 160/'15-sent 2/24
> 
> includes 1/2 closing costs, members fees for 102 pts., & admin fee $195.



We passed!!
Congratulations to everyone else who passed today.  And good luck to everyone still waiting.  I know the waiting can drive you nuts or at least it did me.


----------



## jnsma

jnsma said:


> After renting points 4 years in a row, finally decided to buy.
> Here are the details, hopefully got the format correct.  Thanks for maintaining this list, it is very helpful in determining a price to offer.
> 
> jnsma---$85-$18725-200-BWV-Aug-104/12, 200/13, 200/14-sent 2/24



We just passed today-3/18!


----------



## jchaps6

Congrats to everyone who passed today, we got the word today as well on passing.

Here is updated Info:

jchaps6--- $72-14,400-200-SSR-Feb -75/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/22 Passed 03/18 Seller pays 2014 Dues, Buyer Pays Closing 

Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## Helenr

Helenr said:


> BWV Sept 100 $8800 buyer pays CF and AD
> 
> '12 100, '13 100, '14 100
> 
> $88pp went to ROFR 2/25/14 waiting for decision. Will update when known
> 
> Helen



**update**

ROFR was waived today 3/18/14 hurray!


----------



## Carlnne

carlnne said:


> carlnne ---$55-$6,677-100-vb-mar -0/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/22
> 
> as the buyer- i am paying all dues and closing costs.  Timeshare store has been great and quick with the process. Now its up to disney.



passed!! 3/18


----------



## MouseyMin

I haven't posted to this forum yet, but I have been reading it like mad to learn about DVC.  Thank you all for the education that I received.  I am very pleased to announce the following (this is my first contract):

MouseyMin---$94-$19512-200-BLT-Feb- 0/'13, 34/'14, 200/'15 - sent 2/24, passed 3/18.    Buyer pays closing costs and dues on 34 pts.


----------



## krazy4crusing

Would it be possible to add the asking price as well as the purchase price for each contract going forward.  That would definitely help out with knowing what the range the negotiations are at.

Thanks.


----------



## TaraPA

WOW lots of action today!   That's promising!!   Fingers crossed they keep rolling in!


----------



## AppleDisneyDad

AppleDisneyDad said:


> $80 $13338 150 VWL Oct 275/13 150/14 150/15  I think I got out bargained, but I really wanted the Oct UY and this size contract...  The total includes closing costs and 2014 MFs.



Passed 3/18/2014


----------



## wisconsinmom

Please add me to the waiting list.  We are adding on more points.  I have my fingers crossed that Disney doesn't decide they want this one back, I wasn't too nervous until I saw some recent ROFR's in the $70 range.


Here are the details:

wisconsinmom---$70-$8124-100-SSR-Mar-0/'13, 108/'14, 100/'15-sent 3/17

Buyer pays closing administrative fee and '14 dues

Of the 108 points for this year 75 of them are actually banked points from '13 so there are only 33 2014 points.


----------



## Jennasis

Wow!  busy day today.  Congrats to all who passed.


----------



## CarolynMink

CarolynMink said:


> I hope I am posting in the right place.
> 
> carolynmink --- $108-$5966-50-BLT-Dec-24/2013, 50/2014, 50/2015 sent 2/23/2014 - waiting



Passed 3/18/14


----------



## DougEMG

Wow, never seen so many people pass ROFR all at once, congrats to all of you.


----------



## pharm55

maggiegirl said:


> After someone is notified of passing ROFR, how long until the ROFR waiver is posted in the Orange County Comptroller's website?  and does the waiver need to appear first prior to closing documents being sent to buyer?


Did you find out the answer to this yet?  I am wondering this as well...


----------



## maggiegirl

pharm55 said:


> Did you find out the answer to this yet?  I am wondering this as well...


 nothing yet!


----------



## NJmouse

> Originally Posted by maggiegirl View Post
> After someone is notified of passing ROFR, how long until the ROFR waiver is posted in the Orange County Comptroller's website? and does the waiver need to appear first prior to closing documents being sent to buyer?



My ROFR was posted the same day of closing and posting of my Deed.

My closing was on 3/11 and today my points were added to my account  sometime late this afternoon. ( I am already a member so it didn't take as long to post them)


----------



## that's nice

I think I got everybody updated. If I missed you please let me know. I think Disney passed all these to get back at me for my contract. 

Welcome Home Everyone!!!!


----------



## pharm55

maggiegirl said:


> nothing yet!


Actually I just reread your full question and know the answer to second part. No the waiver does not have to appear before receiving closing docs. We just closed on a resale on March 6 (should have closed feb 27 but sellers dragged their feet) and waiver still not on their website. We had closing documents around February 14th after passing ROFR on feb 6. I am wondering if it needs to be recorded before Disney loads our points, sets up account with member number etc.


----------



## pharm55

NJmouse said:


> My ROFR was posted the same day of closing and posting of my Deed.  My closing was on 3/11 and today my points were added to my account  sometime late this afternoon. ( I am already a member so it didn't take as long to post them)


Which closing company did your resale paperwork?


----------



## maggiegirl

pharm55 said:


> Actually I just reread your full question and know the answer to second part. No the waiver does not have to appear before receiving closing docs. We just closed on a resale on March 6 (should have closed feb 27 but sellers dragged their feet) and waiver still not on their website. We had closing documents around February 14th after passing ROFR on feb 6. I am wondering if it needs to be recorded before Disney loads our points, sets up account with member number etc.



Thank you!


----------



## NJmouse

I was told that when you go to closing the paperwork gets sent to The Comptroller to be recorded then sent to Disney to have your account set up and Member ID sent to you.


----------



## NJmouse

> Which closing company did your resale paperwork?



Went through Timeshare Store which uses Magic Vacation Title company


----------



## pharm55

NJmouse said:


> Went through Timeshare Store which uses Magic Vacation Title company


That is who we went through too. Not sure why such a delay then??


----------



## NJmouse

Did you go to closing? If you did have you checked the Orange County Comptroller website to see if it was posted?  We were posted the same day we closed.


----------



## DisLadyPA

NJmouse said:


> Did you go to closing? If you did have you checked the Orange County Comptroller website to see if it was posted?  We were posted the same day we closed.



NJmouse- Thank you for the reminder of that site! I will be obsessively checking everyday now!


----------



## pharm55

NJmouse said:


> Did you go to closing? If you did have you checked the Orange County Comptroller website to see if it was posted?  We were posted the same day we closed.


Well I actually found it!!!  Lol. I was on the wrong site. It was recorded March 7/14. 
If I call member services tomorrow will they give me my member number (if set up already) and let me book a reservation or do I have to wait for my package?


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

that's nice said:


> I think I got everybody updated. If I missed you please let me know. I think Disney passed all these to get back at me for my contract.   Welcome Home Everyone!!!!



I think you missed my OKW contract passed yesterday


----------



## that's nice

MagicKingdomMommy80 said:


> I think you missed my OKW contract passed yesterday


----------



## carolinakk

Today marks 2 full weeks since passing ROFR. Still no closing documents. Is this typical? I just really want to get this moving and start trip planning


----------



## that's nice

carolinakk said:


> Today marks 2 full weeks since passing ROFR. Still no closing documents. Is this typical? I just really want to get this moving and start trip planning



Time to call your resale company and find out what's the hold up.


----------



## princess2011

$98 - $16,949.80 - 160 - BLT - Feb - 0/12, 22/13, 160/14, 160/15 - sent 3/18


----------



## Mhahnster

$55 - $8750 - 150 - HHI - Jun - 0/13, 3/14, 150/15 - Sent 3/18


----------



## carolinakk

that's nice said:


> Time to call your resale company and find out what's the hold up.



Emailed at one week past ROFR, was told "no later than next week", emailed again today (2 weeks past ROFR) and got "should be in the next few days". Hoping I don't have to pester any more. They said they have the "figures from Disney" which they didn't have last week so I guess that is progress.


----------



## maggiegirl

carolinakk said:


> Emailed at one week past ROFR, was told "no later than next week", emailed again today (2 weeks past ROFR) and got "should be in the next few days". Hoping I don't have to pester any more. They said they have the "figures from Disney" which they didn't have last week so I guess that is progress.




What resale company did you use? I am wondering if I should contact mine - Fidelity again. Passed ROFR on March 11th and still have not received closing docs that are supposed to come via e-mail!


----------



## agie65

carolinakk said:


> Today marks 2 full weeks since passing ROFR. Still no closing documents. Is this typical? I just really want to get this moving and start trip planning



Closing company probably does not have Estoppel. Disney does not send Estoppel regularly. They were probably waiting for mid month withdrawal.


----------



## abarnes64

Just heard from TSS today that they finally received closing docs! Hallelujah! It has taken every bit of the full 2 wks, our paperwork was supposedly sent initially on 02/05.,...I think seller might have delayed a day in signing docs initially before ROFR.

Now....how long til I can book my vacation? Should I overnight the docs along with cashier check? This is seriously hard to wait!


----------



## carolinakk

maggiegirl said:


> What resale company did you use? I am wondering if I should contact mine - Fidelity again. Passed ROFR on March 11th and still have not received closing docs that are supposed to come via e-mail!



Timeshare Store and magic vacation title


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

I just passed ROFR yesterday and was told 1-2 weeks for them to get the Estoppel and THEN we'd get the closing docs so I guess I have another few weeks before we close (booooo)


----------



## Noelle

MagicKingdomMommy80 said:


> I just passed ROFR yesterday and was told 1-2 weeks for them to get the Estoppel and THEN we'd get the closing docs so I guess I have another few weeks before we close (booooo)



We are in the exact same situation and they told us the same thing.


----------



## flomay53

$67.50-$15,525-230-OKW-OCT-151/12, 53/13 (banked), 198/14, -sent 03/05


----------



## that's nice

princess2011 said:


> $98 - $16,949.80 - 160 - BLT - Feb - 0/12, 22/13, 160/14, 160/15 - sent 3/18


Added! Good luck and welcome to the DIS! 





Mhahnster said:


> $55 - $8750 - 150 - HHI - Jun - 0/13, 3/14, 150/15 - Sent 3/18


Added! Good luck!





flomay53 said:


> $67.50-$15,525-230-OKW-OCT-151/12, 53/13 (banked), 198/14, -sent 03/05


Added! Good Luck!!!


----------



## that's nice

carolinakk said:


> Emailed at one week past ROFR, was told "no later than next week", emailed again today (2 weeks past ROFR) and got "should be in the next few days". Hoping I don't have to pester any more. They said they have the "figures from Disney" which they didn't have last week so I guess that is progress.


UGH… so sorry. Waiting really stinks. 





maggiegirl said:


> What resale company did you use? I am wondering if I should contact mine - Fidelity again. Passed ROFR on March 11th and still have not received closing docs that are supposed to come via e-mail!


Make sure you check your spam or call. We had our documents from Fidelity a day or 2 after we passed ROFR. 





abarnes64 said:


> Just heard from TSS today that they finally received closing docs! Hallelujah! It has taken every bit of the full 2 wks, our paperwork was supposedly sent initially on 02/05.,...I think seller might have delayed a day in signing docs initially before ROFR.
> 
> Now....how long til I can book my vacation? Should I overnight the docs along with cashier check? This is seriously hard to wait!


Don't overnight… the sellers won't be doing that. Send it 2 day…. overnighting on USPS costs $20 while 2 day costs $5. Use the extra $15 on a bottle of wine. 





carolinakk said:


> Timeshare Store and magic vacation title


I keep hearing and reading magic vacation title has been very slow recently. Not sure if it is due to a backlog or what.


----------



## abarnes64

[QUOTE

Don't overnight… the sellers won't be doing that. Send it 2 day…. overnighting on USPS costs $20 while 2 day costs $5. Use the extra $15 on a bottle of wine.  QUOTE]

LOL!!!!!This is a great suggestion!!! Yes the seller will NOT overnight, duh! Thanks for the common sense - LOL


----------



## agie65

that's nice said:


> UGH… so sorry. Waiting really stinks.  Make sure you check your spam or call. We had our documents from Fidelity a day or 2 after we passed ROFR.  Don't overnight… the sellers won't be doing that. Send it 2 day…. overnighting on USPS costs $20 while 2 day costs $5. Use the extra $15 on a bottle of wine.   I keep hearing and reading magic vacation title has been very slow recently. Not sure if it is due to a backlog or what.




Some slow processing is due to high volume and slow release of estoppel by the disney.


----------



## Cheshire73

$75-$15,000-200-SSR-Oct-150/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, sent 3/9


----------



## DisMatt

DisMatt said:


> dismatt ---$65-$9,156.40-120-AKV-Dec -0/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15-sent 2/25
> 
> Buyer pays closing, 2014 dues, and admin fee.



Sorry for the late update, my contract passed on 3/18/14!


----------



## supersnoop

The add-on-itis hit quick; it took the seller a little while to return the initial contract, but this one went to ROFR today.

supersnoop---$68-$12,330-160-SSR-Jun-64/13, 320/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/20



		Code:
	

SSR    $68 Jun   160   $12,330      64     320    160   03/20        supersnoop


----------



## goofdad64

goofdad64 said:


> goofdad64-$85-$9,673-100-BLT-Sep-0/'13-114/'14-100/'15-sent 2/21/14-waiting



Found out today that is was taken by the mouse! Onto the next...


----------



## Cheshire73

Cheshire73 said:


> $75-$15,000-200-SSR-Oct-150/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, sent 3/9



Just received word that seller "unknowingly" used the 2013 points (seriously?!?), so this offer is now void.  Back to the drawing board!!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Cheshire73 said:


> Just received word that seller "unknowingly" used the 2013 points (seriously?!?), so this offer is now void.  Back to the drawing board!!


How does that happen?!?


----------



## Cheshire73

Lorilais_mommie said:


> How does that happen?!?



I wish I knew.  I still can't believe it.


----------



## Jennasis

goofdad64 said:


> Found out today that is was taken by the mouse! Onto the next...



Crud crud CRUD.  This is the second BLT taken recently, and we're waiting on our 100 point contract there right now.  The other one taken was an August UY and that's what our UY is.  Now I'm paranoid.


----------



## MagicJourney

MagicJourney---$75-$12900-150-BWV-Dec-300/'13, 150/'14, 250/'15-sent 2/19, taken 3/19. 

Our second try for BWV in the past 2 months. The first was for a 200pt contract, but the seller cancelled the deal 10 days after offer was accepted. Just sent out our third offer, hope magic happens this time.


----------



## DougEMG

MagicJourney said:


> MagicJourney---$75-$12000-150-BWV-Dec-300/'13, 150/'14, 250/'15-sent 2/19, taken 3/19.
> 
> Our second try for BWV in the past 2 months. The first was for a 200pt contract, but the seller cancelled the deal 10 days after offer was accepted. Just sent out our third offer, hope magic happens this time.



You definitely need some


----------



## carolinakk

Noticed my 2nd contract hasn't been updated on the first post. 

The carolinakk 100 pt BLT listed under 'waiting' passed ROFR 3/4. 

Also, the closing docs I've been impatiently waiting for on the 235 pt contract arrived in my email tonight!!!  Now to the next phase of waiting for our membership packet...


----------



## that's nice

Cheshire73 said:


> $75-$15,000-200-SSR-Oct-150/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, sent 3/9


Good Luck!





DisMatt said:


> Sorry for the late update, my contract passed on 3/18/14!


Congrats! Welcome Home! 





supersnoop said:


> The add-on-itis hit quick; it took the seller a little while to return the initial contract, but this one went to ROFR today.
> 
> supersnoop---$68-$12,330-160-SSR-Jun-64/13, 320/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/20
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SSR    $68 Jun   160   $12,330      64     320    160   03/20        supersnoop


Good Luck!





goofdad64 said:


> Found out today that is was taken by the mouse! Onto the next...


So sorry. 





Cheshire73 said:


> Just received word that seller "unknowingly" used the 2013 points (seriously?!?), so this offer is now void.  Back to the drawing board!!


Oh geez unknowingly? Yea, OK.





MagicJourney said:


> MagicJourney---$75-$12900-150-BWV-Dec-300/'13, 150/'14, 250/'15-sent 2/19, taken 3/19.
> 
> Our second try for BWV in the past 2 months. The first was for a 200pt contract, but the seller cancelled the deal 10 days after offer was accepted. Just sent out our third offer, hope magic happens this time.


Sorry. That would of been a nice price.


----------



## deltanut

deltanut---$106-$5,300-50-BLT-Feb-27/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 3/20

Offer made, accepted and sent to ROFR all this afternoon!


----------



## that's nice

carolinakk said:


> Noticed my 2nd contract hasn't been updated on the first post.
> 
> The carolinakk 100 pt BLT listed under 'waiting' passed ROFR 3/4.
> 
> Also, the closing docs I've been impatiently waiting for on the 235 pt contract arrived in my email tonight!!!  Now to the next phase of waiting for our membership packet...



Thanks for pointing that out. Fixed!

Getting close to getting to use those points!


----------



## that's nice

deltanut said:


> deltanut---$106-$5,300-50-BLT-Feb-27/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 3/20
> 
> Offer made, accepted and sent to ROFR all this afternoon!



Wow.. that was fast! Good Luck!


----------



## JWG

JWG said:


> JWG --- $99pp - $4,950 - 50 - BLT - Aug - 50/'14, 50/'15 - sent 01/22, passed 02/23
> 
> To put it in the right format.



Closed and documents posted to the Orange County Comptroller site yesterday.  Should be a matter of days to get contract loaded (hopefully).


----------



## gwuedo

gwuedo---$68-$23800-350-SSR-Sep-0/'12, 0/'13, 335/'14, 350/'15-sent 2/25, passed 3/18


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

JWG said:


> Closed and documents posted to the Orange County Comptroller site yesterday.  Should be a matter of days to get contract loaded (hopefully).


  How do you search this site?  I've been trying, but I think I'm doing something wrong

I keep pulling up trusts...


----------



## graychef

Lorilais_mommie said:


> How do you search this site?  I've been trying, but I think I'm doing something wrong
> 
> I keep pulling up trusts...



Search for deeds. Use "disney vacation development" as the Grantee search.


----------



## that's nice

gwuedo said:


> gwuedo---$68-$23800-350-SSR-Sep-0/'12, 0/'13, 335/'14, 350/'15-sent 2/25, passed 3/18



Welcome Home!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

graychef said:


> Search for deeds. Use "disney vacation development" as the Grantee search.


Thanks! Found our direct buy, now I know where to look for our resale!


----------



## goofdad64

goofdad64---$90-$20,830-225-BLT-Sep--0/13, 39/14, 225/15-sent today 3/21


----------



## that's nice

goofdad64 said:


> goofdad64---$90-$20,830-225-BLT-Sep--0/13, 39/14, 225/15-sent today 3/21



Updated! Good luck!


----------



## Disneyhabs

Waiting  $50 $12500  Vero 250 10/1/14 250 10/1/15 Paperwork filled out today.


----------



## downeywood

90.625- $29000.00 BLT. 320 ''13-320, '14-320 Buyer pays 1/2 '14  dues and 1/2 closing. 

Waiting on rofr.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

$90-$12180.65-120-AKL-Oct- 23/'13(banked from 2012)- 238/'14 (118 banked from 2013)- 120/'15 sent 3/24, waiting.. 

Buyer paying:
Closing cost, Current UY MF, 
Seller pays:
 MF for all banked points 

I know its on the high end per point for AKL. 
We were looking for 120 stripped contract with an oct use year  (would take Aug, or sept.) But Oct is what we really wanted, cuz our direct points have an Oct. UY. 
We went $400 over what we want to spend... But figured with the extra points and matching UY it would be worth it.  
Plan to rent out any extra points we are not going to use.


----------



## han22735

han22735 $74 - $12063--163-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 163/'13, 163/'14, 163/'15   Signed contract today waiting to be sent for ROFR..

Any reason someone would buy 163 points?? Seems like an odd number.  

Thanks to everyone for all the info on this board.  Ive been reading a ton and waiting patiently but I had to jump in...we would like to book a trip in Nov the week before thanksgiving.  

Scott


----------



## Disneyhabs

han22735 said:


> han22735 $74 - $12063--163-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 163/'13, 163/'14, 163/'15   Signed contract today waiting to be sent for ROFR..
> 
> Any reason someone would buy 163 points?? Seems like an odd number.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the info on this board.  Ive been reading a ton and waiting patiently but I had to jump in...we would like to book a trip in Nov the week before thanksgiving.
> 
> Scott



Good luck Scott at 74 you should be fine clearing RofR.


----------



## that's nice

I know people are excited when they have an accepted contract and I am adding the current ones posted but I ask and stress that you DON'T post your info here till your contract gets sent to ROFR. There are plenty of things that can happen from the time there is an accepted contract till it gets sent. 

Also please use the format listed on the first post. It takes extra time if I have to edit each contract. Please add your details after your post your info. 

Not trying to be mean here just spent 20 minutes updating 4 posts. 






Disneyhabs said:


> Waiting  $50 $12500  Vero 250 10/1/14 250 10/1/15 Paperwork filled out today.


Added. Please come back and let us know when your contract was sent.  Good Luck!





downeywood said:


> 90.625- $29000.00 BLT. 320 ''13-320, '14-320 Buyer pays 1/2 '14  dues and 1/2 closing.
> 
> Waiting on rofr.


Added. Please come back and let us know when your contract was sent.  Good Luck!





Lorilais_mommie said:


> $90-$12180.65-120-AKL-Oct- 23/'13(banked from 2012)- 238/'14 (118 banked from 2013)- 120/'15 sent 3/24, waiting..
> 
> Buyer paying:
> Closing cost, Current UY MF,
> Seller pays:
> MF for all banked points
> 
> I know its on the high end per point for AKL.
> We were looking for 120 stripped contract with an oct use year  (would take Aug, or sept.) But Oct is what we really wanted, cuz our direct points have an Oct. UY.
> We went $400 over what we want to spend... But figured with the extra points and matching UY it would be worth it.
> Plan to rent out any extra points we are not going to use.


Good Luck!!!!



han22735 said:


> han22735 $74 - $12063--163-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 163/'13, 163/'14, 163/'15   Signed contract today waiting to be sent for ROFR..
> 
> Any reason someone would buy 163 points?? Seems like an odd number.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the info on this board.  Ive been reading a ton and waiting patiently but I had to jump in...we would like to book a trip in Nov the week before thanksgiving.
> 
> Scott


Added. Please come back and let us know when your contract was sent.  Good Luck!


----------



## Disneyhabs

that's nice said:


> I know people are excited when they have an accepted contract and I am adding the current ones posted but I ask and stress that you DON'T post your info here till your contract gets sent to ROFR. There are plenty of things that can happen from the time there is an accepted contract till it gets sent.
> 
> Also please use the format listed on the first post. It takes extra time if I have to edit each contract. Please add your details after your post your info.
> 
> Not trying to be mean here just spent 20 minutes updating 4 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added. Please come back and let us know when your contract was sent.  Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added. Please come back and let us know when your contract was sent.  Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!!!
> 
> 
> Added. Please come back and let us know when your contract was sent.  Good Luck!



Documents signed and faxed today and deposit sent. Will let you know how it goes as we progress.


----------



## Disneyhabs

E mailed yesterday to say our offer was submitted to Disney for RofR.


----------



## maggiegirl

maggiegirl said:


> What resale company did you use? I am wondering if I should contact mine - Fidelity again. Passed ROFR on March 11th and still have not received closing docs that are supposed to come via e-mail!



Finally! Got closing docs yesterday from First American Title  heading to the bank today!


----------



## Luv2PixieDust

Luv2PixieDust---$94-$19857-200-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 105/'14, 200/'15-sent 3/26.

Thank you for all of your hard work with maintaining this thread.  We found it invaluable in deciding what to offer for our points!


----------



## Disneyhabs

Anyone familiar with Magic V that is what title company my contract is going through. Just wondering how fast or slow they generally are.


----------



## jmmess

jmmess said:


> jmmess---$56.25-$18,000 (+Closing, MFs, & Fidelity admin fee)-320 (160 x 2)-SSR-Apr-313/'14, 320/'15-sent 2/27, waiting on ROFR



Passed ROFR today, 3/26!!!


----------



## Disneyhabs

jmmess said:


> Passed ROFR today, 3/26!!!



Congrats


----------



## that's nice

Luv2PixieDust said:


> Luv2PixieDust---$94-$19857-200-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 105/'14, 200/'15-sent 3/26.
> 
> Thank you for all of your hard work with maintaining this thread.  We found it invaluable in deciding what to offer for our points!


Good Luck!!!!  Added! 





jmmess said:


> Passed ROFR today, 3/26!!!



Welcome Home neighbor (both SSR & CT!)!!!!!!


----------



## Disneyhabs

that's nice said:


> Good Luck!!!!  Added!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Home neighbor (both SSR & CT!)!!!!!!



Just an update our paperwork was submitted to Disney yesterday for RofR.


----------



## donnav025

donnav025 said:


> $77-$7895-100-AKV-Dec-75/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 2/28
> 
> Seller paying closing and 2014 MF's, buyer paying admin fee.
> 
> This is our first contract so we're excited. Now if I can just make it through the ROFR wait!




Passed ROFR today!!  Now the waiting continues...


----------



## that's nice

Disneyhabs said:


> Just an update our paperwork was submitted to Disney yesterday for RofR.


Updated Thanks! Good Luck! 





donnav025 said:


> Passed ROFR today!!  Now the waiting continues...


Congratulations! Welcome Home!


----------



## Disneyhabs

that's nice said:


> Updated Thanks! Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Welcome Home!



Thanks. I hope they broker is correct with their estimate of May 11 for the process to be complete.


----------



## maggiegirl

maggiegirl said:


> While we are still waiting for our first resale contract we have an accepted offer on our second AKV DVC purchase  $72-$12960-AKV-OCT-180-19/'12-177/'13-180/'14 sent to ROFR 03/01/2014



So happy we just heard from TSS that we passed ROFR!!!!! They said we should receive closing docs in the next 12 days


----------



## maggiegirl

maggiegirl---$72-$12960-AKV-Oct-180-19/'12-177/'13-180/'14- sent 03/01 passed ROFR 03/26/2014


----------



## Disneyhabs

maggiegirl said:


> So happy we just heard from TSS that we passed ROFR!!!!! They said we should receive closing docs in the next 12 days



Excellent that was only 25 days that is great.


----------



## DisneyChace

DisneyChace said:


> $78-$13730-AKV-OCT-160-289/'14, 160/'15 sent to ROFR 03/01/2014
> 
> As the buyer, I payclosing and MF for the 2013 points. Seller agreed to bank the 2013 points. Now the fun part begins.



Got the email last night that we passed!!


----------



## jmmess

that's nice said:


> Welcome Home neighbor (both SSR & CT!)!!!!!!



  Thanks!


----------



## Disneyhabs

Another VB contract underway.

VB 49.00/point 9800.00 200 points 200 4/1/14 200 4/1/15 sent to RofR today.


----------



## that's nice

Disneyhabs said:


> Thanks. I hope they broker is correct with their estimate of May 11 for the process to be complete.


Seems about right. Might even be a little before that.



Disneyhabs said:


> Another VB contract underway.
> 
> VB 49.00/point 9800.00 200 points 200 4/1/14 200 4/1/15 sent to RofR today.


Added! 





maggiegirl said:


> So happy we just heard from TSS that we passed ROFR!!!!! They said we should receive closing docs in the next 12 days


Welcome Home!!!! 



DisneyChace said:


> Got the email last night that we passed!!


Congrats!!! Welcome Home!


----------



## kenspidey

Disneyhabs said:


> Another VB contract underway.  VB 49.00/point 9800.00 200 points 200 4/1/14 200 4/1/15 sent to RofR today.



Congrats .... That should pass


----------



## Disneyhabs

that's nice said:


> Seems about right. Might even be a little before that.
> 
> 
> Added!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Home!!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! Welcome Home!



Thanks lets hope I end up with both of these to add to my HHI and SSR points I already own


----------



## Disneyhabs

kenspidey said:


> Congrats .... That should pass



Thanks fingers crossed we just put another one on the RofR table on the 25th so here's to hoping lol.


----------



## Pumbas

Passed ROFR on 3/18. SSR 100 points coming on 9/2014, $76 pp. buyer to pay closing costs & dues.  Offer was submitted to Disney on 2/23.

Today I learned that Disney has not sent the Estoppels to the title company. They typically sent a file once a week but it had been 3 weeks since the last file was sent. Any thoughts on what is causing the delay?


----------



## Carlnne

Pumbas said:


> Passed ROFR on 3/18. SSR 100 points coming on 9/2014, $76 pp. buyer to pay closing costs & dues.  Offer was submitted to Disney on 2/23.
> 
> Today I learned that Disney has not sent the Estoppels to the title company. They typically sent a file once a week but it had been 3 weeks since the last file was sent. Any thoughts on what is causing the delay?



I also passed 3/18 and was wondering why I havent received closing docs.  I knew it could be up to 12 days but most people report getting them in a few days.  I feel bad for my seller- they have to wait for their money even though Im ready to cut the check.


----------



## maggiegirl

Carlnne said:


> I also passed 3/18 and was wondering why I havent received closing docs.  I knew it could be up to 12 days but most people report getting them in a few days.  I feel bad for my seller- they have to wait for their money even though Im ready to cut the check.



For our first resale purchased that passed ROFR on March 11th, we received closing docs on March 25th a full 2 weeks, this was through Fidelity. For our second contract that we passed ROFR on the 26th, TSS said closing docs can take 12 days to arrive by E-mail


----------



## MouseyMin

Carlnne said:


> I also passed 3/18 and was wondering why I havent received closing docs. I knew it could be up to 12 days but most people report getting them in a few days. I feel bad for my seller- they have to wait for their money even though Im ready to cut the check.



I am also someone whose contract passed ROFR on 3/18.  I was going to call and bug them when I read this.  I guess we're all waiting for Disney.  I sure hope it's not much longer - I can't wait to make my first reservation.


----------



## disneysled

Working on our second contract!

Disneysled - $69 $13800, 200 SSR, March 67/13, 200/14 and forward - buyer pays MFs 2013 - sent 3/28

Wish us luck!


----------



## Disneyhabs

Didn't get the 250 point VB contract  Got an e mail today to let me know.


----------



## Pumbas

Pumbas said:


> Passed ROFR on 3/18. SSR 100 points coming on 9/2014, $76 pp. buyer to pay closing costs & dues.  Offer was submitted to Disney on 2/23.  Today I learned that Disney has not sent the Estoppels to the title company. They typically sent a file once a week but it had been 3 weeks since the last file was sent. Any thoughts on what is causing the delay?
> 
> Update: I learned from the title company that Disney changed their software & the department that processes the Estoppels. These changes are the cause of these delays. They are anticipating one big file to come any day now.   But, due to the back log it take longer.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Disneyhabs said:


> Didn't get the 250 point VB contract  Got an e mail today to let me know.



Was this the one sent of the 25th?


----------



## littlestar

Pumbas said:


> Pumbas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passed ROFR on 3/18. SSR 100 points coming on 9/2014, $76 pp. buyer to pay closing costs & dues.  Offer was submitted to Disney on 2/23.  Today I learned that Disney has not sent the Estoppels to the title company. They typically sent a file once a week but it had been 3 weeks since the last file was sent. Any thoughts on what is causing the delay?
> 
> Update: I learned from the title company that Disney changed their software & the department that processes the Estoppels. These changes are the cause of these delays. They are anticipating one big file to come any day now.   But, due to the back log it take longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. We passed ROFR on March 11 and still no closing documents.
Click to expand...


----------



## krazy4crusing

jmmess said:


> Passed ROFR today, 3/26!!!




Great per price point!!!     Congrats!!!!


----------



## Disneyhabs

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Was this the one sent of the 25th?



Yes it was.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Disneyhabs said:


> Yes it was.


Disney got back to you that fast? Wow! 
We put a contract in the same day, looks like I'll be calling my agent 1st thing Monday morning.. Hope its good news!


----------



## Pumbas

jmmess said:


> Passed ROFR today, 3/26!!!


 Congrats!


----------



## Disneyhabs

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Disney got back to you that fast? Wow!
> We put a contract in the same day, looks like I'll be calling my agent 1st thing Monday morning.. Hope its good news!



My agent e mailed me to say we did not get the contract. Not sure if it was Disney or maybe the seller no idea didn't ask now looking at 2 different contracts one SSR and one OKW.


----------



## Syndrome

Disneyhabs said:


> My agent e mailed me to say we did not get the contract. Not sure if it was Disney or maybe the seller no idea didn't ask now looking at 2 different contracts one SSR and one OKW.



Sounds like the seller backed out to me. That would have been the fastest ROFR ever if it was Disney.

Good luck in your new search .


----------



## CarolynMink

Pumbas said:


> Pumbas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update: I learned from the title company that Disney changed their software & the department that processes the Estoppels. These changes are the cause of these delays. They are anticipating one big file to come any day now.   But, due to the back log it take longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pumbas!  You saved me from follow up phone calls. Monday will be day 13 and I am still waiting for final documents.
Click to expand...


----------



## ILDisneyfan

Pumbas said:


> Update: I learned from the title company that Disney changed their software & the department that processes the Estoppels. These changes are the cause of these delays. They are anticipating one big file to come any day now.   But, due to the back log it take longer.



Thanks for the update!  I'm hoping that happens soon, Monday is Day 20 for us.


----------



## Disneyhabs

Syndrome said:


> Sounds like the seller backed out to me. That would have been the fastest ROFR ever if it was Disney.
> 
> Good luck in your new search .



Thanks well I have found 3 contracts I am looking at now to decide another VB or a BWV or and OKW.


----------



## that's nice

disneysled said:


> Working on our second contract!
> 
> Disneysled - $69 $13800, 200 SSR, March 67/13, 200/14 and forward - buyer pays MFs 2013 - sent 3/28
> 
> Wish us luck!


Good Luck! Added to pg. 1!!!


----------



## MouseyMin

I confirmed with the Title Company handling my contract that they are indeed waiting for Estoppel documents from Disney - and they haven't gotten any for about 3 weeks now.  

I hope that someone will post here when they receive their closing documents so we will all know that it should be soon for us too!!


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

MouseyMin said:


> I confirmed with the Title Company handling my contract that they are indeed waiting for Estoppel documents from Disney - and they haven't gotten any for about 3 weeks now.  I hope that someone will post here when they receive their closing documents so we will all know that it should be soon for us too!!



Hope they get it together soon! I have points expiring end of May that I'd like to at least put into RCI. Day 13 and no docs yet!


----------



## tallyfamily

TallyFamily---$70-$15,750-225-SSR-Sep-39/'14, 225/'15-sent 3/28

Attempting to patiently wait.................


----------



## han22735

han22735 said:
			
		

> han22735 $74 - $12063--163-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 163/'13, 163/'14, 163/'15   Signed contract today waiting to be sent for ROFR..
> 
> Any reason someone would buy 163 points?? Seems like an odd number.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the info on this board.  Ive been reading a ton and waiting patiently but I had to jump in...we would like to book a trip in Nov the week before thanksgiving.
> 
> Scott



This was sent into ROFR today 4/1


----------



## Jennasis

Today is day 20 of the wait, and anxiety is a-settin' in!


----------



## littlestar

Got our closing docs today and mailed check to Magic Vacation Title!  Ya hoo. We passed ROFR on 03-11.


----------



## MouseyMin

littlestar said:


> Got our closing docs today and mailed check to Magic Vacation Title! Ya hoo. We passed ROFR on 03-11.


That's great news - hopefully we'll all get our closing documents soon!


----------



## franbot

Has anyone who passed on 3/18 gotten their closing docs?


----------



## CarolynMink

franbot said:


> Has anyone who passed on 3/18 gotten their closing docs?



No, docs yet.  Passed 3/18 as well.


----------



## supersnoop

franbot said:


> Has anyone who passed on 3/18 gotten their closing docs?



Nope.


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

franbot said:


> Has anyone who passed on 3/18 gotten their closing docs?


I also passed on the 18th and no docs yet.


----------



## maggiegirl

maggiegirl said:


> For our first resale purchased that passed ROFR on March 11th, we received closing docs on March 25th a full 2 weeks, this was through Fidelity. For our second contract that we passed ROFR on the 26th, TSS said closing docs can take 12 days to arrive by E-mail




Our first contract through Fidelity Update:  Closing will be delayed!!!! owners legally have until the 24th  to execute and they are travelling in South America! so they have asked for 1 week extension which will bring our closing at the beginning of May and even though they will ask for expedited closing who knows when our points will be available. What a mess!!! I am starting to think that all this waiting is almost not worth the price difference.


----------



## Noelle

franbot said:


> Has anyone who passed on 3/18 gotten their closing docs?



No, nothing today.  I've given up hope seeing them before April 8th.   I think 3 weeks is the new 'norm'.  I really hope I'm wrong.  



maggiegirl said:


> Our first contract through Fidelity Update:  Closing will be delayed!!!! owners legally have until the 24th  to execute and they are travelling in South America! so they have asked for 1 week extension which will bring our closing at the beginning of May and even though they will ask for expedited closing who knows when our points will be available. What a mess!!! I am starting to think that all this waiting is almost not worth the price difference.


Wow!! I'm so sorry to hear about your delay.  I know that all this waiting has made me a little frustrated too.  Just this morning, my DH and I were discussing the hypothetical possibility that we could encounter further delays on the sellers end.  And it happened to you...and it could happen to us too.  I can't say it has tipped me into buying direct yet.  But I am slightly double guessing my decision to buy 2 contracts (160 @ OKW & 100 @ BWV) and not just buying 135 points at VGF direct.


----------



## Carlnne

franbot said:


> Has anyone who passed on 3/18 gotten their closing docs?



Nope- was hoping to purchase annual pass by end of April.  Doesnt look like that will happen.


----------



## MouseyMin

franbot said:


> Has anyone who passed on 3/18 gotten their closing docs?



Nope.  I passed on 3/18 and am still waiting too.  I'm in good company!


----------



## maggiegirl

Noelle said:


> No, nothing today.  I've given up hope seeing them before April 8th.   I think 3 weeks is the new 'norm'.  I really hope I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Wow!! I'm so sorry to hear about your delay.  I know that all this waiting has made me a little frustrated too.  Just this morning, my DH and I were discussing the hypothetical possibility that we could encounter further delays on the sellers end.  And it happened to you...and it could happen to us too.  I can't say it has tipped me into buying direct yet.  But I am slightly double guessing my decision to buy 2 contracts (160 @ OKW & 100 @ BWV) and not just buying 135 points at VGF direct.



I hope you will be OK with your contracts, we are pretty much giving up on the possibility of buying our discounted annual passes by the end of April. I hope our second contract also in AKV will run smoothly, but still waiting for closing docs on that one


----------



## that's nice

tallyfamily said:


> TallyFamily---$70-$15,750-225-SSR-Sep-39/'14, 225/'15-sent 3/28
> 
> Attempting to patiently wait.................



Added!! Good luck!


----------



## that's nice

Removed from the list due to no response after 2+ months.


melios333 $73pp- $5475-75pts OKW OCT- 75-2013 75-2014 75-2015 Sent 1/21



		Code:
	

[COLOR="Blue"]OKW    $73 Oct    75    $5,475              75     75   01/21   melios333[/COLOR]


----------



## ELMC

maggiegirl said:


> Our first contract through Fidelity Update:  Closing will be delayed!!!! owners legally have until the 24th  to execute and they are travelling in South America! so they have asked for 1 week extension which will bring our closing at the beginning of May and even though they will ask for expedited closing who knows when our points will be available. What a mess!!! I am starting to think that all this waiting is almost not worth the price difference.



Don't think that, it's still worth it.  Remember, depending on the resort you are buying you have at least 29 years left to use your membership.  A little inconvenience in year 1 is not a big deal in the long term.  But in the short term, sorry that you have to deal with this.


----------



## johschmo

ELMC said:


> Don't think that, it's still worth it.  Remember, depending on the resort you are buying you have at least 29 years left to use your membership.  A little inconvenience in year 1 is not a big deal in the long term.  But in the short term, sorry that you have to deal with this.



I definitely agree with ELMC.

Think of it this way.  If you really need to book a vacation for year 1.  You could just pay cash for it, and you'd still come out overall ahead versus buying direct.

(Not to mention that for many of the older resorts, there is a waiting list, even purchasing direct.)


----------



## ScootScharfer

I don't see any notifications this week.  Haven't most notifications been coming on Tuesdays?  Any ideas?  Did I miss something?


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

ScootScharfer said:


> I don't see any notifications this week.  Haven't most notifications been coming on Tuesdays?  Any ideas?  Did I miss something?



My notification on March 18th (after only 21 days) came later in the day. Didn't help much since we are now on day 15 waiting for closing docs!!!


----------



## that's nice

ScootScharfer said:


> I don't see any notifications this week.  Haven't most notifications been coming on Tuesdays?  Any ideas?  Did I miss something?



I haven't moved anyone from waiting to passed this week.


----------



## Syndrome

Still waiting here ...........
We are 21 days or so for both of our HHI ROFR's.  I am thinking next Tuesday may be our notification ???  
On a positive note, I did see a deed go through for our exact offer ($50. PP for HHI) , so at least we can be optimistic, since I have seen a few taken for more $$$ PP .  Wasnt really feeling too good about it untill I just saw one go through for the same as our deals .........now I am excited again. 
Just patiently waiting ...........


----------



## Pumbas

I passed on 3/18 too & no closing Docs yet. I purchased through TSS. Checkout the blog on this board about Fidelity Time Line. People that passed ROFR on 3/18 got closing docs today. They purchased through Fidelity.


----------



## ScootScharfer

I understand that DVD made some notifications today and responses to those waiting should be on the way.  May know more soon.


----------



## Disneyhabs

You can move my VB contract to gone my broker let me know a number of days ago we did not get the contract that was the one that was submitted on March 25th.


----------



## Cheshire73

$70pp- $14,000-200pts SSR OCT- 0-2013 200-2014 200-2015 Sent 3/9 Passed ROFR 4/2


----------



## DisLadyPA

Cheshire73 said:


> $70pp- $14,000-200pts SSR OCT- 0-2013 200-2014 200-2015 Sent 3/9 Passed ROFR 4/2



Congrats! Now I'm getting excited that we might hear about ours soon that was sent on 3/13.


----------



## NCDachshundDisneyFan

NCDachshundDisneyFan said:


> Waited to respond, hoping not to jinx myself.
> 
> NCDachshundDisneyfan---$97.50-$10,630-100-BLT-Sep-20/'13, 200/'14, 100/'15, sent 3/6



Strategy worked. Passed 4/2


----------



## Jennasis

Aww man.  We sent on 3/11...no word yet.  I hope we don't have to wait until next Tuesday.


----------



## Physics Guy

Physics Guy said:


> Physics Guy---$61-$18761-296-OKW-Feb-28/'14, 296/'15-sent 3/8



Passed today! Got the email around 7:30 pm, didn't expect it that late, thought it would come during the morning hours, an unexpected surprise!


----------



## that's nice

Disneyhabs said:


> You can move my VB contract to gone my broker let me know a number of days ago we did not get the contract that was the one that was submitted on March 25th.


Sorry you lost it GL with your other one.





Cheshire73 said:


> $70pp- $14,000-200pts SSR OCT- 0-2013 200-2014 200-2015 Sent 3/9 Passed ROFR 4/2


Welcome Home!!! 





NCDachshundDisneyFan said:


> Strategy worked. Passed 4/2


Nice! Welcome Home!!!!!





Physics Guy said:


> Passed today! Got the email around 7:30 pm, didn't expect it that late, thought it would come during the morning hours, an unexpected surprise!


Welcome Home!!!!!


----------



## han22735

Just incase you missed it my contract got sent for ROFR on 4/1


----------



## holden

holden said:


> After much thought, we decided to take the plunge!  Sent title company docs last night.  It should be sent for ROFR soon.
> 
> 
> $99-$21346-200-BLT-Apr-0/'12, 9/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15



Found out tonight that we passed!  Excited to finally be a DVC member after traveling to WDW since 1979

Added:  sent to ROFR on 3/8 - found we passed on 4/2


----------



## ScootScharfer

ScootScharfer---$66-$12505-170-SSR-Oct-0/'12, 56/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15-sent 3/3, passed 4/2

Yes, we passed. First contract. Can't wait to close and book our first stay. 

Congrats to all others that passed.


----------



## ScootScharfer

Duplicate


----------



## fmer55

$65-$6043--80 OKW FEB-80-2013, 80-2014, 80-2015.

Sent to ROFR on 3/28


----------



## Disneyhabs

that's nice said:


> Sorry you lost it GL with your other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Welcome Home!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Home!!!!!



Thanks and I am looking at 3 others trying to decide which I want to replace the one I lost out on. Is it weird to say we lost out on as it is for my 4 kids and I? Yes I am paying but it truly is for the 5 of us so that to me constitutes a we lol.


----------



## MouseyMin

Has anyone who passed ROFR on 3/18 gotten their final contracts yet?  The waiting is driving me batty!!


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

MouseyMin said:


> Has anyone who passed ROFR on 3/18 gotten their final contracts yet?  The waiting is driving me batty!!


Yes I got mine yesterday. Sent docs and check today.


----------



## Pumbas

I'm still waiting. Purchased through Timeshare store. I was told Disney only sends files once a week to the title company. I'm hoping for docs next week.


----------



## boogabuzz

We sent our 130 SSR on 3/10. Still anxiously waiting. I called Timeshare Store yesterday. They told me Disney was working on 3/2 contracts at that moment. I saw a 3/9 and 3/8 that both passed. Do they update daily?


----------



## Pumbas

From what I've been told one file per week.


----------



## boogabuzz

Pumbas said:


> From what I've been told one file per week.



Thanks! Guess I will just try to stop thinking about it til next week. I'm so nervous!!


----------



## Noelle

MagicKingdomMommy80 said:


> Yes I got mine yesterday. Sent docs and check today.


Me too! We were through Fidelity.


----------



## TheDalys

Getting the itch to purchase 100 more points.  What is the average going rate per point at Saratoga these days that will make it passed ROFR?


----------



## Mousewerks

TheDalys said:


> Getting the itch to purchase 100 more points.  What is the average going rate per point at Saratoga these days that will make it passed ROFR?



You should be able to find that information on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Pumbas said:


> From what I've been told one file per week.


Tuesday right?


----------



## Icequeen13

I'm new to this board but have been lurking for awhile. Our contract went to ROFR today. I've been on the web every day since our offer already looking for more points as we hope to bring friends and family at least once a year with us. I'm just debating if we should wait to see if we get through on this contract or pounce if I see something we like. I'm worried that getting the same UY is important.
Icequeen13---$83.33/BCV/300 points, DEC - 144/13', 300/14', 300/15'


----------



## Jennasis

TheDalys said:


> Getting the itch to purchase 100 more points.  What is the average going rate per point at Saratoga these days that will make it passed ROFR?



Not sure there is any particular rhyme or reason price-wise (or anything else) that "makes" something likely or not to pass ROFR.  Our agent said the same thing too.  Take a look:

hat's nice--*-$60*-$16,937-250-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 51/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 1/2, passed 1/27
Stevelee---$*63*-$14,320-200-SSR-Aug-69/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 11/25, passed 12/16
WeloveAriel0505---*$57*-$31,350-550-SSR-Mar- 0/'14, 550/'15-sent 12/7, passed 1/6
prune1977---* $73*-$21,814-270-SSR Jun 51/'13 516/'14 sent 12/20 passed 1/6
jmmess---$*60*-$14,131-210-SSR-Apr-0/'12, 8/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 1/28, passed 2/27
abarnes64--- *$78*-???-50-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 11/'13, 50/'14- sent 2/5, passed 3/5
jchaps6--- *$72*-???-200-SSR-Feb -75/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/22
MiDisney---*$61*--???--145-SSR-Sep- 0/'13, 145/'14, sent 2/14, passed 3/11
littlestar--*$78*--$7,020-90-SSR-Aug-0/13, 90/14, 90/15, Sent 02-13 Passed 03/11
jchaps6---* $72-*14,400-200-SSR-Feb -75/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 2/22 Passed 03/18
gwuedo---*$68*-$23800-350-SSR-Sep-0/'12, 0/'13, 335/'14, 350/'15-sent 2/25, passed 3/18
jmmess--*-$56.25*-$18,000-320-SSR-Apr-313/'14, 320/'15-sent 2/27, passed 3/26
Cheshire73---*$70*-$14,00


----------



## DisKneeDad

Icequeen13 said:


> I'm new to this board but have been lurking for awhile. Our contract went to ROFR today. I've been on the web every day since our offer already looking for more points as we hope to bring friends and family at least once a year with us. I'm just debating if we should wait to see if we get through on this contract or pounce if I see something we like. I'm worried that getting the same UY is important.
> Icequeen13---$83.33/BCV/300 points, DEC - 144/13', 300/14', 300/15'



Ooh, VERY nice contract and price.  I'm jealous.


----------



## that's nice

han22735 said:


> Just incase you missed it my contract got sent for ROFR on 4/1


Thank you.. updated!





holden said:


> Found out tonight that we passed!  Excited to finally be a DVC member after traveling to WDW since 1979
> 
> Added:  sent to ROFR on 3/8 - found we passed on 4/2


Welcome Home!!!!!! 





ScootScharfer said:


> ScootScharfer---$66-$12505-170-SSR-Oct-0/'12, 56/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15-sent 3/3, passed 4/2
> 
> Yes, we passed. First contract. Can't wait to close and book our first stay.
> 
> Congrats to all others that passed.


Welcome Home!!!! 





fmer55 said:


> $65-$6043--80 OKW FEB-80-2013, 80-2014, 80-2015.
> 
> Sent to ROFR on 3/28


Added good luck!





Icequeen13 said:


> I'm new to this board but have been lurking for awhile. Our contract went to ROFR today. I've been on the web every day since our offer already looking for more points as we hope to bring friends and family at least once a year with us. I'm just debating if we should wait to see if we get through on this contract or pounce if I see something we like. I'm worried that getting the same UY is important.
> Icequeen13---$83.33/BCV/300 points, DEC - 144/13', 300/14', 300/15'


Added! Good Luck!!!


----------



## kenly777

Love to see that people are starting to get better prices! Let's hope this is a trend.


----------



## Silver19

Not a better price here, but my last two deals fell apart (one ROFR, one seller mind-change) and I need these points to be loaded into my account before autumn of 2014.  So I overpaid a little.  

BWV / April / 65 points / $89pp / 55 2014 points, 65 2015 points 

I pay all closing costs and dues.  

Sent to ROFR today, April 6, 2014.


----------



## SaraJ

MouseyMin said:


> Has anyone who passed ROFR on 3/18 gotten their final contracts yet?  The waiting is driving me batty!!



I just received mine!!


----------



## graychef

MouseyMin said:


> Has anyone who passed ROFR on 3/18 gotten their final contracts yet?  The waiting is driving me batty!!



I was told that I would receive them today or tomorrow.


----------



## z28wiz

z28wiz--- $70-- $12,250-175-VWL-Aug- 40/14 175/15 sent 03/01

Passed 4/2


----------



## johschmo

z28wiz said:


> z28wiz--- $70-- $12,250-175-VWL-Aug- 40/14 175/15 sent 03/01
> 
> Passed 4/2



Congrats! It looks like they waited until the very last day before approving?
I hope they don't do that with mine...


----------



## MouseyMin

SaraJ said:


> I just received mine!!





graychef said:


> I was told that I would receive them today or tomorrow.



Congrats SaraJ!  I'm still waiting too graychef.  This has been a very long 3 weeks!!
Please let us all know when you get them.


----------



## carolinakk

We've closed and I just checked the comptroller site and our deed has been posted. How long should I wait before calling member services to get member # and login info? Thanks!


----------



## agie65

carolinakk said:


> We've closed and I just checked the comptroller site and our deed has been posted. How long should I wait before calling member services to get member # and login info? Thanks!



Usually they will not give log in info over the phone, some CM may do it.

It takes 10-12 day for transfer in disney system, then another week to ten days for you to get in mail if you are not already a member.


----------



## Pumbas

Congratulations SaraJ. Who did you purchase your contract through?


----------



## keishashadow

johschmo said:


> Congrats! It looks like they waited until the very last day before approving?
> I hope they don't do that with mine...


indeed, good luck!

 I'm sending in paperwork today on another small resale.  Don't want post details to jinx it yet jik the sellers get skittish (yes, I've had it happen in the past).  Once I'm told it's been actually submitted, then i'll post back lol

was told that our closing should be on May 23rd at the latest.  advised them that I'd be out of country (on cruise & vacation from 5/28 to 6/9)...was told not to worry, they'd wait for us to close, worst case scenario.  I'm a realtor but the way DVC works their timeshare ROFR process and closing is bizarre to me.  When inquiring as to the current timeline for resales from the broker, was told that DVC is taking their good old time for both the ROFR process (dragging it out to the end) & that their accounting department has really slowed down processing the paperwork...as in it's taking weeks and is holding up closings.


----------



## schrammalot

Let's hope this goes through!

schrammalot---$65-$9750-150-OKW-March-0/'12, 0/'13, 4/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/8


----------



## graychef

MouseyMin said:


> Congrats SaraJ!  I'm still waiting too graychef.  This has been a very long 3 weeks!!
> Please let us all know when you get them.



I received my documents this morning and sent them back with the cashier's check this afternoon. It was three weeks to the day after ROFR that I received the closing docs.


----------



## MouseyMin

graychef said:


> I received my documents this morning and sent them back with the cashier's check this afternoon. It was three weeks to the day after ROFR that I received the closing docs.



Congratulations graychef and thanks for letting us know.
 I'm still waiting, unfortunately.   I hope there isn't a problem with my file.


----------



## graychef

MouseyMin said:


> Congratulations graychef and thanks for letting us know.
> I'm still waiting, unfortunately.   I hope there isn't a problem with my file.



Check with your closing company. I sent an e-mail yesterday and they let me know that Disney sent the account information over the weekend and they were preparing the docs. Got them this morning. Not sure if my e-mail helped but at least I had a person to contact with questions.


----------



## GOOFY D

keishashadow said:


> indeed, good luck!
> 
> I'm sending in paperwork today on another small resale.  Don't want post details to jinx it yet jik the sellers get skittish (yes, I've had it happen in the past).  Once I'm told it's been actually submitted, then i'll post back lol
> 
> was told that our closing should be on May 23rd at the latest.  advised them that I'd be out of country (on cruise & vacation from 5/28 to 6/9)...was told not to worry, they'd wait for us to close, worst case scenario.  I'm a realtor but the way DVC works their timeshare ROFR process and closing is bizarre to me.  When inquiring as to the current timeline for resales from the broker, was told that DVC is taking their good old time for both the ROFR process (dragging it out to the end) & that their accounting department has really slowed down processing the paperwork...as in it's taking weeks and is holding up closings.



I guess Disney feels it can inconvenience the resale buyers as there is no incentive for them to speed it along or make it a pleasant experience.


----------



## Pumbas

Disney sent the Estoppels to the title company, this was confirmed today. However the title company confirmed I would get my closing docs sometime this week.  I really would have like a confirmation on the date that the docs would be sent.  This waiting is getting the best of me.


----------



## keishashadow

GOOFY D said:


> I guess Disney feels it can inconvenience the resale buyers as there is no incentive for them to speed it along or make it a pleasant experience.



 true, but willing to bet there are more than a few sellers who are divesting themselves of smaller add-ons in order to upgrade to newer 'pricer' DVC offerings.


----------



## that's nice

Silver19 said:


> Not a better price here, but my last two deals fell apart (one ROFR, one seller mind-change) and I need these points to be loaded into my account before autumn of 2014.  So I overpaid a little.
> 
> BWV / April / 65 points / $89pp / 55 2014 points, 65 2015 points
> 
> I pay all closing costs and dues.
> 
> Sent to ROFR today, April 6, 2014.


Added! Good luck! 





z28wiz said:


> z28wiz--- $70-- $12,250-175-VWL-Aug- 40/14 175/15 sent 03/01
> 
> Passed 4/2


Awesome!!! Welcome Home! 






schrammalot said:


> Let's hope this goes through!
> 
> schrammalot---$65-$9750-150-OKW-March-0/'12, 0/'13, 4/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/8


Good Luck!! Added!


----------



## DisKneeDad

DisKneeDad--$65--$10,404-150-SSR-Oct-150/13, 129/14, 150/15, Sent 04-09


----------



## genia11

genia11--- $64-$10,240.00-160-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 84/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/12, passed 4/9


----------



## Jason G

$78-$15,600-200-SSR-Dec-200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, taken
Extremely dissappointed!


----------



## Jennasis

Jason G said:
			
		

> $78-$15,600-200-SSR-Dec-200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, taken
> Extremely dissappointed!



So sorry! When did you send and when we're you notified?


----------



## DisKneeDad

Jason G said:


> $78-$15,600-200-SSR-Dec-200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, taken
> Extremely dissappointed!



Seems they are taking a lot of the loaded SSR contracts.  Price seems to be irrelevant.


----------



## Syndrome

Was just notified ......... 

Syndrome---$50-$10,000-200-HHI-Dec- 6/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15 sent 3/12 

Taken 4/9 ..........bummed !   Happy B-day to me !!!  .

Still waiting on 1 more for exactly the same price point ........not really feeling good about that one now ....


----------



## agie65

Pumbas said:


> Disney sent the Estoppels to the title company, this was confirmed today. However the title company confirmed I would get my closing docs sometime this week.  I really would have like a confirmation on the date that the docs would be sent.  This waiting is getting the best of me.



Disney sents estoppel in bulk, like 100-150 at a time to each closing company, they can not process that many in a very short period that's why they said in a week.


----------



## Jennasis

Syndrome said:


> Was just notified .........
> 
> Syndrome---$50-$10,000-200-HHI-Dec- 6/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15 sent 3/12
> 
> Taken 4/9 ..........bummed !   Happy B-day to me !!!  .
> 
> Still waiting on 1 more for exactly the same price point ........not really feeling good about that one now ....



Oh no!  Not another one...now I'm really worried.


----------



## Jennasis

Jennasis said:


> I'm in!  The wait that is LOL!
> 
> We just made an offer (countered by seller and we accepted their counter)!!  I'm beyond giddy at the thought of owning DVC!  We've been dreaming about it for years but DH finally started crunching numbers over the last two weeks and we realized we could really do it.  Researched on here and around, figured out exactly what we want (at least to start with LOL) and went all in!
> 
> $99-$10,800-100-BLT-Aug-9/13-100/14-100/15



OMG OMG!!  

WE PASSED!!  Just got the email like 10 seconds ago. 



YAY!


----------



## Msmithmd

Jennasis said:


> OMG OMG!!  WE PASSED!!  Just got the email like 10 seconds ago.   YAY!



Congrats!  BLT is a fantastic resort. You won't regret that purchase...


----------



## DisLadyPA

Jennasis said:


> OMG OMG!!
> 
> WE PASSED!!  Just got the email like 10 seconds ago.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!




Congratulations!  Still sitting here anxiously awaiting to hear about ours...


----------



## Pumbas

I expected the Title company receives files from from Disney with multiple contracts. I passed ROFR on 3/18. Other people who closed on 3/18 received closing docs last week. Today, I still have not received anything. We are about to miss our estimated closing date.


----------



## Noelle

Pumbas said:


> I expected the Title company receives files from from Disney with multiple contracts. I passed ROFR on 3/18. Other people who closed on 3/18 received closing docs last week. Today, I still have not received anything. We are about to miss our estimated closing date.



Wow!  it's been a really long time for you.  Did you call your title company?  I passed ROFR on March 18th, got my closing documents on April 2nd, and according to my broker we closed today.  I know they said some people had waited up to 3 weeks to get their closing documents because of the estoppel delays.  Couldn't hurt to check in and ask to see if they mis-filed it somewhere or thought they hit send on the email and it's still in their outbox.


----------



## Pumbas

Congratulations Noelle! I sent an email on Tuesday to TSS & Magic Vacation Title. The response from the Title company was that I was on Disneys Estoppels file this week & should have docs sometime this week. We were expected to close on Monday. I am not confident that this will happen.


----------



## supersnoop

Pumbas said:


> I expected the Title company receives files from from Disney with multiple contracts. I passed ROFR on 3/18. Other people who closed on 3/18 received closing docs last week. Today, I still have not received anything. We are about to miss our estimated closing date.


I only saw one person who passed on 3/18 get their docs. Have there been others?  I'm waiting with you.


----------



## McCoyFam

Good news today!!!! We passed ROFR today!! It was accepted


----------



## Pumbas

agie65 said:


> Disney sents estoppel in bulk, like 100-150 at a time to each closing company, they can not process that many in a very short period that's why they said in a week.


 Yes, but many other people who passed ROFR on 3/18 have received docs.


----------



## Pumbas

McCoyFam said:


> Good news today!!!! We passed ROFR today!! It was accepted dde04 beyond excited! Now to just finish the process dde23


 Congratulations!!


----------



## MouseyMin

I just received my closing documents a few minutes ago.  I was part of the group that passed ROFR on 3/18.


----------



## schrammalot

So, any hints to what to do to pass the time through ROFR? It's only been a day and I'm already going nuts.


----------



## TaraPA

Jennasis said:


> OMG OMG!!
> 
> WE PASSED!!  Just got the email like 10 seconds ago.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!



WE PASSED TODAY TOO!!!   Nothing like waiting til DAY 30!!


----------



## DisKneeDad

schrammalot said:


> So, any hints to what to do to pass the time through ROFR? It's only been a day and I'm already going nuts.



Make an offer on an add-on contract...


----------



## DisLadyPA

TaraPA said:


> WE PASSED TODAY TOO!!!   Nothing like waiting til DAY 30!!




Congratulations!


----------



## schrammalot

DisKneeDad said:


> Make an offer on an add-on contract...



If I do that, Jason may take away my internet rights.


----------



## johschmo

Jason G said:


> $78-$15,600-200-SSR-Dec-200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, taken
> Extremely dissappointed!


That's a shame...
I'm starting to think my chances of passing are pretty remote...


----------



## johschmo

DisKneeDad said:


> Make an offer on an add-on contract...



Exactly.  
Although looking at how Disney has been taking all the loaded SSRs, it looks like my add-on will be my only....


----------



## Pumbas

supersnoop said:


> I only saw one person who passed on 3/18 get their docs. Have there been others?  I'm waiting with you.


 Yes


----------



## boogabuzz

We passed today! 

$75- $9750 130 SSR June 35/'13, 130/'14, 130/'15 sent 3/10 passed 4/9


----------



## donnav025

Received closing docs today. We passed ROFR on 3/26. With the timelines lately, I wasn't expecting them for another week. I hope all who are still waiting receive them soon.


----------



## that's nice

DisKneeDad said:


> DisKneeDad--$65--$10,404-150-SSR-Oct-150/13, 129/14, 150/15, Sent 04-09


Added. Good Luck!




genia11 said:


> genia11--- $64-$10,240.00-160-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 84/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/12, passed 4/9


Welcome Home!




Jason G said:


> $78-$15,600-200-SSR-Dec-200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, taken
> Extremely dissappointed!


I'm so sorry… Don't understand it. 





Syndrome said:


> Was just notified .........
> 
> Syndrome---$50-$10,000-200-HHI-Dec- 6/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15 sent 3/12
> 
> Taken 4/9 ..........bummed !   Happy B-day to me !!!  .
> 
> Still waiting on 1 more for exactly the same price point ........not really feeling good about that one now ....


I'm so sorry. 

Happy birthday! I hope someone treated you to a nice dinner tonight. Hoping your other contract passed. 





Jennasis said:


> OMG OMG!!
> 
> WE PASSED!!  Just got the email like 10 seconds ago.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!


Welcome Home!!! 





McCoyFam said:


> Good news today!!!! We passed ROFR today!! It was accepted &#55357;&#56836; beyond excited! Now to just finish the process &#55357;&#56867;


Welcome Home! :good vibes




TaraPA said:


> WE PASSED TODAY TOO!!!   Nothing like waiting til DAY 30!!


Welcome Home!! 





boogabuzz said:


> We passed today!
> 
> $75- $9750 130 SSR June 35/'13, 130/'14, 130/'15 sent 3/10 passed 4/9


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## that's nice

Jason G said:


> $78-$15,600-200-SSR-Dec-200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, taken
> Extremely dissappointed!


Please let me know when it was sent to ROFR and when it was taken so I can add to the list. 





DisKneeDad said:


> Seems they are taking a lot of the loaded SSR contracts.  Price seems to be irrelevant.


I don't understand why DVD wants to take the loaded contracts? What is the advantage of having the banked points? They don't offer the points when they resell the contract? Do they do it just to take points out of the system?


----------



## racinghank

racinghank said:


> racinghank---$83-$8413-90-BWV-Dec-47/'13, 90/'14, 90/'15-sent 3/10, waiting



We passed!
racinghank---$83-$8413-90-BWV-Dec-47/'13, 90/'14, 90/'15-sent 3/10,passed 4/9


----------



## DisKneeDad

that's nice said:


> Please let me know when it was sent to ROFR and when it was taken so I can add to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why DVD wants to take the loaded contracts? What is the advantage of having the banked points? They don't offer the points when they resell the contract? Do they do it just to take points out of the system?



I really don't know, and it could just be coincidence.  The only other possibility is that those happened to be UY's that DVD needed.  It is most definitely NOT being taken because of price.


----------



## agie65

that's nice said:


> I don't understand why DVD wants to take the loaded contracts? What is the advantage of having the banked points? They don't offer the points when they resell the contract? Do they do it just to take points out of the system?



Any points in the contract worth money till you loose it. You can deposit those in RCI and Disney looses it.

I think part of the problem SSR getting ROFR'd is price, they were passing too many with low prices and now they want to bring the value up.


----------



## DisKneeDad

agie65 said:


> Any points in the contract worth money till you loose it. You can deposit those in RCI and Disney looses it.
> 
> I think part of the problem SSR getting ROFR'd is price, they were passing too many with low prices and now they want to bring the value up.



I disagree on the price part.  Just going by price, their ROFR's make no sense.  They take a $78, but they let a $56 go through.

Also, it could be something entirely different.  Maybe it is time of the month.  Maybe DVD says "we are going to take back 500 pts a month on SSR".  So they take the first 500, and then let the rest go till the next month.


----------



## that's nice

racinghank said:


> We passed!
> racinghank---$83-$8413-90-BWV-Dec-47/'13, 90/'14, 90/'15-sent 3/10,passed 4/9


Welcome Home!!! 





DisKneeDad said:


> I really don't know, and it could just be coincidence.  The only other possibility is that those happened to be UY's that DVD needed.  It is most definitely NOT being taken because of price.



December is the most common UY for SSR. I just can't believe that that contract ($78?) didn't get through they could of taken so many other ones at a cheaper price point.


----------



## Physics Guy

that's nice said:


> December is the most common UY for SSR. I just can't believe that that contract ($78?) didn't get through they could of taken so many other ones at a cheaper price point.



Sounds personal.  Maybe they caught Jason on camera trying to refill a mug after the RFID expiration date.

Don't mean to make light of this, just trying a bit of humor, sometimes it's all we have to get through.  Just take heart that some would say everything happens for a reason and perhaps a better contract is right around the corner.  The timing sucks if you were trying to book soon, but maybe you'll save lots of money with a lower priced contract that Disney won't take.


----------



## JessseJ

JessseJ---$77-$10259-120-SSR-Mar-0/'12, 0/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15-sent 4/4, waiting



After reading the last few pages, I'm nervous!


----------



## skier_pete

Just passed ROFR on our first DVC purchase! Let's see if I get this right:

 $75- $12,295 -160 - AKV - Dec - 31/13, 160/14 (127 of that already borrowed to '13 UY though), 160/15 - sent 03/11, passed 4/9


Happy to be joining the community.


----------



## that's nice

Physics Guy said:


> Sounds personal.  Maybe they caught Jason on camera trying to refill a mug after the RFID expiration date.


 





JessseJ said:


> JessseJ---$77-$10259-120-SSR-Mar-0/'12, 0/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15-sent 4/4, waiting
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the last few pages, I'm nervous!


You'll be fine. Good Luck! 





********** said:


> Just passed ROFR on our first DVC purchase! Let's see if I get this right:
> 
> $75- $12,295 -160 - AKV - Dec - 31/13, 160/14 (127 of that already borrowed to '13 UY though), 160/15 - sent 03/11, passed 4/9
> 
> 
> Happy to be joining the community.


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Millionaire2K

$99-$20,904-200-BLT-Aug-31/'13, 116/'14, 200/'15-sent 4/8


----------



## Pumbas

Passed ROFR on 3/18, received closing docs yesterday.


----------



## stiej

Excited to finally be able to post. Let's hope Im doing it right.

Stiej - $71-$21,300-300 SSR-Sep-186 2013-300 2014-submitted 4/11/14

Im nervous after seeing all of the loaded SSRs taken the last ROFR round. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## keishashadow

$86-$4,300-50-AKV-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 4/11 

_got outbid by another last time on another AKV contract...the way I look at it, I'm half-way there_


----------



## maggiegirl

maggiegirl said:


> Our first contract through Fidelity Update:  Closing will be delayed!!!! owners legally have until the 24th  to execute and they are travelling in South America! so they have asked for 1 week extension which will bring our closing at the beginning of May and even though they will ask for expedited closing who knows when our points will be available. What a mess!!! I am starting to think that all this waiting is almost not worth the price difference.



Just got our closing does on our second contract purchased through TTS!!!  do you think we will make it in time to be able to buy the discounted Annual Passes?


----------



## agie65

DisKneeDad said:


> I disagree on the price part.  Just going by price, their ROFR's make no sense.  They take a $78, but they let a $56 go through.  Also, it could be something entirely different.  Maybe it is time of the month.  Maybe DVD says "we are going to take back 500 pts a month on SSR".  So they take the first 500, and then let the rest go till the next month.



I guess I did not made point clear.

Disney was passing all SSR contracts and many were too low. There was no ROFR activity on SSR for very long time. Recently DVC started ROFR activity on SSR contracts to bring the resale price on SSR up. Yes no one can predict the ROFR monkey but that's my guess why SSR is getting ROFRed.


----------



## Syndrome

Still no word on my (second) HH 220 point contract. Was sent to ROFR on March 13. Tomorrow will be 33 days ............still nothing.  It was with TSS so they would let me know over the weekend if it passed , right ? I did call them on Friday, and they said nothing yet. 
If it goes until Tuesday (like most ROFR answers) that will be 34 days ..........just to decide if they want it or not. Thats insane ! Even if it passes ROFR, it sounds like Disney is now slowing the closing process down now too (estoppel's) . 

I have already decided, no matter what happens to this one, I am done with the resale game. Not buying direct either. I dont like NOT being in control of the outcome of something. This stinks !
Disney already took my first HH contract, and waited until the end to take that one, so I dont have much hope for this one going through either. 

Sorry .............vent over !


----------



## DisLadyPA

Syndrome said:


> Still no word on my (second) HH 220 point contract. Was sent to ROFR on March 13. Tomorrow will be 33 days ............still nothing.  It was with TSS so they would let me know over the weekend if it passed , right ? I did call them on Friday, and they said nothing yet. If it goes until Tuesday (like most ROFR answers) that will be 34 days ..........just to decide if they want it or not.



I am in the same boat. Purchased through DVC by Resale. Contacted them on Friday (the 30 day mark) and was told they technically have until Monday (tomorrow).

We have bought before through the resale market and don't remember it being like this. Very frustrated! Feel your pain!


----------



## amandaC

Syndrome said:


> Still no word on my (second) HH 220 point contract. Was sent to ROFR on March 13. Tomorrow will be 33 days ............still nothing.  It was with TSS so they would let me know over the weekend if it passed , right ? I did call them on Friday, and they said nothing yet.
> If it goes until Tuesday (like most ROFR answers) that will be 34 days ..........just to decide if they want it or not. Thats insane ! Even if it passes ROFR, it sounds like Disney is now slowing the closing process down now too (estoppel's) .
> 
> I have already decided, no matter what happens to this one, I am done with the resale game. Not buying direct either. I dont like NOT being in control of the outcome of something. This stinks !
> Disney already took my first HH contract, and waited until the end to take that one, so I dont have much hope for this one going through either.
> 
> Sorry .............vent over !




I feel your pain- Disney took a BWV contract from me last month.
But don't let it discourage you- DVC is awesome- I've been a member since 2003. Resale can be very frustrating- but it comes with a huge savings. Try again- you will be glad you did- once this process is over!


----------



## Syndrome

DisLadyPA said:


> I am in the same boat. Purchased through DVC by Resale. Contacted them on Friday (the 30 day mark) and was told they technically have until Monday (tomorrow).
> 
> We have bought before through the resale market and don't remember it being like this. Very frustrated! Feel your pain!



Looks like we are on the same time frame. Good Luck with your deal. Maybe we will both hear something tomorrow !



amandaC said:


> I feel your pain- Disney took a BWV contract from me last month.
> But don't let it discourage you- DVC is awesome- I've been a member since 2003. Resale can be very frustrating- but it comes with a huge savings. Try again- you will be glad you did- once this process is over!



Thanks, we really do like DVC thats why its getting frustrating. We have stayed on rented points a few times (besides a LOT of other cash stays at WDW)  before making the decision to buy resale.  
Sorry to hear about your BWV contract !


----------



## schrammalot

At least one of the listings we were looking at AKV came back on the market if this one at OKW falls through.


----------



## that's nice

Millionaire2K said:


> $99-$20,904-200-BLT-Aug-31/'13, 116/'14, 200/'15-sent 4/8


Added! Good Luck!





Pumbas said:


> Passed ROFR on 3/18, received closing docs yesterday.


Are you on the list? I can't find you!!! 





stiej said:


> Excited to finally be able to post. Let's hope Im doing it right.
> 
> Stiej - $71-$21,300-300 SSR-Sep-186 2013-300 2014-submitted 4/11/14
> 
> Im nervous after seeing all of the loaded SSRs taken the last ROFR round. Crossing my fingers!


Added!!! Good Luck!!! You'll be fine. 





keishashadow said:


> $86-$4,300-50-AKV-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 4/11
> 
> _got outbid by another last time on another AKV contract...the way I look at it, I'm half-way there_


Added!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## that's nice

I will be leaving on vacation on Wednesday morning coming home Sunday night (no, not to WDW  ). I'm not sure how much internet time I will have but I will try to update the list when I can. So if you pass ROFR or add a new contract, please bear with me.


----------



## DisLadyPA

DisLadyPA said:


> DisLadyPA---$80-$4000-50-OKW-Feb-0/'12, 20/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15 Sent 3/13



Just heard back, we passed ROFR today 4/14! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Syndrome

DisLadyPA said:


> Just heard back, we passed ROFR today 4/14! WOOHOO!!



Congrats !!!


----------



## MomtoBJSF

I've been a little afraid to post, But our contract was sent to ROFR on 3/25

MomtoBJSF---$70-$16800-240-AKV-Dec-10/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14, 240/'15-sent on 03/25,buyer pays closing, seller pays MF's.  patiently waiting, and scared Disney might take it.


----------



## DougEMG

DougEMG said:


> $55-$28,034-500-OKW-DEC-0/13-1,000/14,500/15 sent to ROFR 03/17
> 
> After losing 4 OKW contracts to ROFR back in 2012, I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed that this one passes.



No luck, Disney exercised ROFR on this today 04/14


----------



## Splashboat

DougEMG said:


> No luck, Disney exercised ROFR on this today 04/14



Not surprised they took that one!  ..until the next one....good luck


----------



## ELMC

DougEMG said:
			
		

> No luck, Disney exercised ROFR on this today 04/14



Sorry man.  Some things never change, eh?


----------



## Humphery58

Humphery58---$79-$7900-100-SSR-Aug-100/'14, 100/'15,-sent 04/14

Suddenly not feeling too confident after reading here!


----------



## Msmithmd

I would swear there's a soup nazi employed at DVC, who has an email alert set up to notify him when a contract with Doug's name comes in. 

"NO OKW FOR YOU!  Come back two years!"

Seriously though, you must have the record for most contracts taken by ROFR. Sorry to hear it yet again...


----------



## GOOFY D

DougEMG said:


> No luck, Disney exercised ROFR on this today 04/14



...and they took 4 weeks to do so.


----------



## wisconsinmom

DougEMG said:


> No luck, Disney exercised ROFR on this today 04/14



That stinks!  Hopefully you'll have better luck next time.

My contract went to ROFR the same day as yours.  Hoping that I'll hear back soon too!  At this point I'll be fine either way, if Disney is going to take the contract though I just want to know so I can move on to a different one!


----------



## DougEMG

ELMC said:


> Sorry man.  Some things never change, eh?



I was kind of hoping that because it was an overseas seller that had a long closing time required in the contract that Disney would let it go by, oh well


----------



## that's nice

DisLadyPA said:


> Just heard back, we passed ROFR today 4/14! WOOHOO!!


Congratulations!!!! Welcome Home! 





MomtoBJSF said:


> I've been a little afraid to post, But our contract was sent to ROFR on 3/25
> 
> MomtoBJSF---$70-$16800-240-AKC-Dec-10/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14, 240/'15-sent on 03/25,buyer pays closing, seller pays MF's.  patiently waiting, and scared Disney might take it.


Good Luck Added!!! 





DougEMG said:


> No luck, Disney exercised ROFR on this today 04/14


UGH. I guess they couldn't pass up all those banked points. I know you must be bummed but time to search out another contract. 





Humphery58 said:


> Humphery58---$79-$7900-100-SSR-Aug-100/'14, 100/'15,-sent 04/14
> 
> Suddenly not feeling too confident after reading here!


You'll be fine! Good Luck!


----------



## Syndrome

GOOFY D said:


> ...and they took 4 weeks to do so.



It used to be if Disney took a long time (4 weeks) , you had good chances of passing ROFR ..........doesn't look like that's the case any more ! 
I just lost one last week at 30 days. 
I have one going right now .......... tomorrow will be 34 days !!!  Still nothing ! 

This resale game is a TRUE exercise in patience !!!


----------



## that's nice

Syndrome said:


> It used to be if Disney took a long time (4 weeks) , you had good chances of passing ROFR ..........doesn't look like that's the case any more !
> I just lost one last week at 30 days.
> I have one going right now .......... tomorrow will be 34 days !!!  Still nothing !
> 
> This resale game is a TRUE exercise in patience !!!



You're gonna hear today or tomorrow. 

Still hoping for you that you get this one.


----------



## Syndrome

that's nice said:


> You're gonna hear today or tomorrow.
> 
> Still hoping for you that you get this one.



Thanks !


----------



## DougEMG

Msmithmd said:


> I would swear there's a soup nazi employed at DVC, who has an email alert set up to notify him when a contract with Doug's name comes in.
> 
> "NO OKW FOR YOU!  Come back two years!"
> 
> Seriously though, you must have the record for most contracts taken by ROFR. Sorry to hear it yet again...



Don't know about the record, but it is been 1630 OKW points Disney has snapped up from me.


----------



## DougEMG

Syndrome said:


> It used to be if Disney took a long time (4 weeks) , you had good chances of passing ROFR ..........doesn't look like that's the case any more !
> I just lost one last week at 30 days.
> I have one going right now .......... tomorrow will be 34 days !!!  Still nothing !
> 
> This resale game is a TRUE exercise in patience !!!



I feel your pain


----------



## johschmo

johschmo said:


> Oops. Forgot to include the mf and admin fee.
> I've corrected the total below:
> 
> JohSchmo---$63-$18531-270-SSR-Aug-0/13,504/14,270/15-Sent 3/13-Waiting
> 
> Thank you.




I just got the email from the brokerage saying that Disney passed on ROFR for my SSR purchase!  

JohSchmo---$63-$18531-270-SSR-Aug-0/13,504/14,270/15-Sent 3/13-Passed 4/14

I'm really surprised (pleasantly) given that this is a loaded contract and there were all those other contracts taken at a higher price....
I guess the ROFR process really is random.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

I'm sorry to hear all of you who got your contracts scooped up.. 

The waiting is killing me! Offer was in the high end, very loaded.. 

And to think if we pass there could be another 3 weeks waiting for closing..


----------



## bhiggs7

Just got the word!

bhiggs7 - $82 - $13,120 - 160 - SSR - Jun - 162/13, 160,14, 160/15 - sent 3/15, passed 4/14

Yeah buddy!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lovewdwfun

$80pp-22,100?-250-BWV-Feb-63/'13, 238 '14, 250 '15

Yay! After getting ROFR'd last month, we passed!!!


----------



## Syndrome

WOOT WOOT !!!

This one passed for us !!! 

"Syndrome---$50-$11,000-220-HHI-Dec- 21/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 sent 3/13" 

33 days in ROFR process !!! 

Strange since we just had one ROFRed for the EXACT same price PP last week !  . I pretty much figured this one was gone too .........but then the mouse suprised me ! 

So .............a question . 
Since we passed ROFR today 4/14 . How long is an average time to get our DVC member cards ? We are going for a quick "no park" trip in 2nd week in June, and had planned on doing some "DVC Owner" pool hopping and visiting the Lounge at BLT.  
Think we will have are membership cards by 6/10 ?

Thanks ! So excited


----------



## Syndrome

Congrats to everyone who is passing tonight !!!  

Also sorry for those who are loosing there contracts ...........been there done that  .


----------



## Msmithmd

Syndrome said:


> WOOT WOOT !!!  This one passed for us !!!   "Syndrome---$50-$11,000-220-HHI-Dec- 21/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 sent 3/13"  33 days in ROFR process !!!  Strange since we just had one ROFRed for the EXACT same price PP last week !  . I pretty much figured this one was gone too .........but then the mouse suprised me !   So .............a question . Since we passed ROFR today 4/14 . How long is an average time to get our DVC member cards ? We are going for a quick "no park" trip in 2nd week in June, and had planned on doing some "DVC Owner" pool hopping and visiting the Lounge at BLT. Think we will have are membership cards by 6/10 ?  Thanks ! So excited



1. Congrats!

2. To the time to cards question- It doesn't matter. If you don't already have cards, just go to the DVC preview center with your account number, and they will print you up fresh ones. We did this literally one week after closing on our contract. No problem. 

The broker was able to get the account number from DVC, and we took it from there.


----------



## Syndrome

Msmithmd said:


> 1. Congrats!
> 
> 2. To the time to cards question- It doesn't matter. If you don't already have cards, just go to the DVC preview center with your account number, and they will print you up fresh ones. We did this literally one week after closing on our contract. No problem.
> 
> The broker was able to get the account number from DVC, and we took it from there.



Thanks ! 
BTW, where is the DVC preview center ? Sorry still a DVC newbie !


----------



## amandaC

Syndrome said:


> WOOT WOOT !!!
> 
> This one passed for us !!!
> 
> "Syndrome---$50-$11,000-220-HHI-Dec- 21/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 sent 3/13"
> 
> 33 days in ROFR process !!!
> 
> Strange since we just had one ROFRed for the EXACT same price PP last week !  . I pretty much figured this one was gone too .........but then the mouse suprised me !
> 
> So .............a question .
> Since we passed ROFR today 4/14 . How long is an average time to get our DVC member cards ? We are going for a quick "no park" trip in 2nd week in June, and had planned on doing some "DVC Owner" pool hopping and visiting the Lounge at BLT.
> Think we will have are membership cards by 6/10 ?
> 
> Thanks ! So excited



Yayyyy!!!! Welcome home!!!


----------



## amandaC

Syndrome said:


> Thanks !
> BTW, where is the DVC preview center ? Sorry still a DVC newbie !



It's at SSR. Where the models are. Near the main pool.


----------



## fmer55

agie65 said:


> I guess I did not made point clear.
> 
> Disney was passing all SSR contracts and many were too low. There was no ROFR activity on SSR for very long time. Recently DVC started ROFR activity on SSR contracts to bring the resale price on SSR up. Yes no one can predict the ROFR monkey but that's my guess why SSR is getting ROFRed.



I would guess differently. They fall below a certain inventory level or they have a wait list, then ROFR. my guess is UY and wait list are much more important than resale values. They do not care what your resale is worth, if they did they wouldn't drag out resale for 10 weeks when it could be done in 3. IMO


----------



## Syndrome

amandaC said:


> Yayyyy!!!! Welcome home!!!





amandaC said:


> It's at SSR. Where the models are. Near the main pool.



Thanks !!! 

SSR is one of the few Disney resorts we have never been too. We will be taking a trip to SSR this June though. We need to see where we _may_ be stuck when we visit WDW with our HHI points , lol.


----------



## amandaC

Syndrome said:


> Thanks !!!
> 
> SSR is one of the few Disney resorts we have never been too. We will be taking a trip to SSR this June though. We need to see where we may be stuck when we visit WDW with our HHI points , lol.



SSR is one of our favorite resorts. Hopefully, you will like it too. 

Have a great trip in June! We will be there the first week of June ourselves.


----------



## Syndrome

amandaC said:


> SSR is one of our favorite resorts. Hopefully, you will like it too.
> 
> Have a great trip in June! We will be there the first week of June ourselves.



Oooops, I meant we will be visiting SSR , not staying there yet. 
We wont have any points until December, and I dont want to start borrowing right off the bat. 
In June we are taking my Son and friends for a grad trip to WDW. Staying at All Star Music in a family suite. 
It will be our first ever stay at a value resort ..............wish us luck !!!


----------



## wisconsinmom

Congratulations to everyone who passed today!  

I'm worried that since we don't seem to be in the batch that heard today that we won't hear this week!  Wednesday will be 30 days for us.  Does Disney ever send out ROFR info more than once a week?  It seems like for the last few weeks it has just been once.  I really don't want to wait until next week, next Monday would be 35 days.  Ugh, I guess we'll just wait and see.  If we don't get it I just want to be able to move on to a different contract!


----------



## Jennasis

wisconsinmom said:
			
		

> Congratulations to everyone who passed today!
> 
> I'm worried that since we don't seem to be in the batch that heard today that we won't hear this week!  Wednesday will be 30 days for us.  Does Disney ever send out ROFR info more than once a week?  It seems like for the last few weeks it has just been once.  I really don't want to wait until next week, next Monday would be 35 days.  Ugh, I guess we'll just wait and see.  If we don't get it I just want to be able to move on to a different contract!



We were notified on a Wednesday.


----------



## drpepr

Syndrome said:


> WOOT WOOT !!!  This one passed for us !!!   "Syndrome---$50-$11,000-220-HHI-Dec- 21/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 sent 3/13"  33 days in ROFR process !!!  Strange since we just had one ROFRed for the EXACT same price PP last week !  . I pretty much figured this one was gone too .........but then the mouse suprised me !   So .............a question . Since we passed ROFR today 4/14 . How long is an average time to get our DVC member cards ? We are going for a quick "no park" trip in 2nd week in June, and had planned on doing some "DVC Owner" pool hopping and visiting the Lounge at BLT. Think we will have are membership cards by 6/10 ?  Thanks ! So excited



Don't you have to be staying on DVC property using points to enjoy pool hopping or did the rules change?


----------



## bdrobet

bdrobet---$67-$12535-180-SSR-June-0/'13, 7/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16 - sent 4/14


----------



## Millionaire2K

bdrobet said:


> bdrobet---$67-$12535-180-SSR-June-0/'13, 7/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16 - sent 4/14



 Good Luck.


----------



## bdrobet

Thanks.  Our 1st contract.  Excited but have no idea what to expect in terms of ROFR.


----------



## Syndrome

drpepr said:


> Don't you have to be staying on DVC property using points to enjoy pool hopping or did the rules change?



The way I read it,is a DVC member just has to be staying "on property". 
Maybe a seasoned DVC member can chime in ?


EDIT : Just checked the fine print on the Portable Perks. Looks like you are supposed to be staying at a DVC resort "on your membership" . 
Oh well ............


----------



## keishashadow

fmer55 said:


> I would guess differently. *They fall below a certain inventory level or they have a wait list, then ROFR. my guess is UY and wait list are much more important than resale values. They do not care what your resale is worth, if they did they wouldn't drag out resale for 10 weeks when it could be done in 3. *IMO


 
 We added on points directly thru DVC in the past.  The allure of paying nearly 50% less per point via resale is hard to resist.  Yet, as an existing owner, I don't want to see the re-sale price point to drop 'too low' to keep the bottom from falling out of the market, especially the ones we own (WL & BW)  Seems as though certain resales were getting snapped up far below going rate:  VB, SSR, HH, OK non extended at times.  I'll be disappointed if we get shut out again in the process but will try again.



Syndrome said:


> The way I read it,is a DVC member just has to be staying "on property".
> Maybe a seasoned DVC member can chime in ?
> 
> 
> EDIT : Just checked the fine print on the Portable Perks. Looks like you are supposed to be staying at a DVC resort "on your membership" .
> Oh well ............



 true, otherwise the pools would be very crowded for those staying @ the resort.  We have never pool-hopped, seems to be too much work lol.  DVC used to specify that you had to check in at the specific resort desk to ask as to availability, not sure if that is still valid.  Also, opular times are blacked out along with the standard exclusions.  Pool hopping is not available at:   Bay Cove Pool at Bay Lake Tower at BLT, any AK pool, SAB & quiet pool @ BCV.


----------



## Msmithmd

You can use the perks whether you are staying on cash or points. Being a member is all you need for the discount perks. You can also go to top of the world lounge at BLT during any on-site stay. Just have both your room key card and and your DVC member card.   

They apparently don't want local members who aren't staying on site to go up, but we have been up during two separate cash business trips, where we stayed at the Boardwalk Inn hotel side, to allow work rather than points to cover our lodging.


----------



## that's nice

DougEMG said:


> Don't know about the record, but it is been 1630 OKW points Disney has snapped up from me.


That's it? Only 1630?  





johschmo said:


> I just got the email from the brokerage saying that Disney passed on ROFR for my SSR purchase!
> 
> JohSchmo---$63-$18531-270-SSR-Aug-0/13,504/14,270/15-Sent 3/13-Passed 4/14
> 
> I'm really surprised (pleasantly) given that this is a loaded contract and there were all those other contracts taken at a higher price....
> I guess the ROFR process really is random.


Welcome Home! 





bhiggs7 said:


> Just got the word!
> 
> bhiggs7 - $82 - $13,120 - 160 - SSR - Jun - 162/13, 160,14, 160/15 - sent 3/15, passed 4/14
> 
> Yeah buddy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


Welcome Home!!!! 






lovewdwfun said:


> $80pp-22,100?-250-BWV-Feb-63/'13, 238 '14, 250 '15
> 
> Yay! After getting ROFR'd last month, we passed!!!


Welcome Home! 






Syndrome said:


> WOOT WOOT !!!
> 
> This one passed for us !!!
> 
> "Syndrome---$50-$11,000-220-HHI-Dec- 21/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 sent 3/13"
> 
> 33 days in ROFR process !!!


Told ya! 

Welcome Home!!!


----------



## that's nice

bdrobet said:


> bdrobet---$67-$12535-180-SSR-June-0/'13, 7/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16 - sent 4/14


Added! Good Luck!


----------



## Noelle

Noelle said:


> noelle---$85-$8695-100-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 3/14, waiting
> seller pays closing costs, we pay admin fee.


 
It took 32 days, but we passed today!  Now, to wait the 2 to 3 weeks for my closing docs.  Funny, because our first resale contract which passed on March 18th, our Realtor said 1 to 2 weeks for closing documents.  I guess they've realized Disney has slowed down the estoppel certificates and now it's taking 2 to 3 weeks.  I'm just glad it went through and I don't have the time pressure of expiring points like I did with the other contract.  So they can take all the time they want.


----------



## Syndrome

Noelle said:


> It took 32 days, but we passed today!  Now, to wait the 2 to 3 weeks for my closing docs.  Funny, because our first resale contract which passed on March 18th, our Realtor said 1 to 2 weeks for closing documents.  I guess they've realized Disney has slowed down the estoppel certificates and now it's taking 2 to 3 weeks.  I'm just glad it went through and I don't have the time pressure of expiring points like I did with the other contract.  So they can take all the time they want.



Yay ! Congrats !!! 
We are also in the "waiting for docs" group now since yesterday . Our broker says we are still on track to close 5/1 . I think that estimate is a little over zealous since we just passed ROFR yesterday ! We will see .
We would just like to have our DVC member cards in hand before June 10  when we have a cash stay upcoming . Would be nice to take advantage of some "member" benefits ! 

Good luck with your closing timeframe !


----------



## that's nice

Noelle said:


> It took 32 days, but we passed today!  Now, to wait the 2 to 3 weeks for my closing docs.  Funny, because our first resale contract which passed on March 18th, our Realtor said 1 to 2 weeks for closing documents.  I guess they've realized Disney has slowed down the estoppel certificates and now it's taking 2 to 3 weeks.  I'm just glad it went through and I don't have the time pressure of expiring points like I did with the other contract.  So they can take all the time they want.



Congratulations!!! Welcome Home!!!


----------



## ScootScharfer

I posted in another thread but wanted to let everyone know that we got closing docs today.  Passed ROFR 4/2, Docs 4/15.  Hopefully that helps others that are still waiting.


----------



## haloDVC

$70-$15,904.50-200-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 294/'14, 200/'15, sent 3/18, passed 4/14 (I'm paying MF & CC)

I've been a board stalker since I began this process but didn't want to jinx myself by posting during my long wait.  For some reason I felt if it was out there for the world to see, it wouldn't happen.

Now that it's complete - I wanted to add mine to the statistics.  I was informed today to expect closing docs in a few weeks.  I'm not in a super hurry (though I would have liked to get in on the AP deal), I just wanted to become a DVC member.  I'm the Aunt who always travels with the family and have come to love Disney!  Now I figure I can travel whenever I want!  

Just wanted to share!


----------



## that's nice

haloDVC said:


> $70-$15,904.50-200-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 294/'14, 200/'15, sent 3/18, passed 4/14 (I'm paying MF & CC)
> 
> I've been a board stalker since I began this process but didn't want to jinx myself by posting during my long wait.  For some reason I felt if it was out there for the world to see, it wouldn't happen.
> 
> Now that it's complete - I wanted to add mine to the statistics.  I was informed today to expect closing docs in a few weeks.  I'm not in a super hurry (though I would have liked to get in on the AP deal), I just wanted to become a DVC member.  I'm the Aunt who always travels with the family and have come to love Disney!  Now I figure I can travel whenever I want!
> 
> Just wanted to share!


Congratulations! What a great price!! 

Welcome Home!


----------



## Syndrome

haloDVC said:


> $70-$15,904.50-200-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 294/'14, 200/'15, sent 3/18, passed 4/14 (I'm paying MF & CC)
> 
> I've been a board stalker since I began this process but didn't want to jinx myself by posting during my long wait.  For some reason I felt if it was out there for the world to see, it wouldn't happen.
> 
> Now that it's complete - I wanted to add mine to the statistics.  I was informed today to expect closing docs in a few weeks.  I'm not in a super hurry (though I would have liked to get in on the AP deal), I just wanted to become a DVC member.  I'm the Aunt who always travels with the family and have come to love Disney!  Now I figure I can travel whenever I want!
> 
> Just wanted to share!



Congrats !!! 

BTW, that was one GREAT deal !!!


----------



## shenaniganzz

Disney exercised ROFR on our contract. $57.5 for 420 points at OKW.  Back to square one...


----------



## traveled

I am purchasing 270 points in VGC from Time Share Broker Services.  It turned out the seller had 220 points and added on another 50 points  so it ended up being 2 separate contracts.    Cost a little extra for closing costs. Total cost $32771.21.  Signed contracts on Jan 24.  Disney asked us to do an addendum clarifying the points banked verbiage. So we had to start all over in the Disney process.  It went back to Disney on Feb 21.  Passed FROR on March 25!  I was nervous it would not pass.  Now I am waiting for contracts and title search.  I called and they said it might take another 3 weeks.  UGGG!
We probably cannot book our Dec 5th vacation.

138 points banked 2013 270 for 2014 (June)


----------



## Humphery58

Just a few days into the ROFR process and after reading about all the contracts being passed and taken, when price/points don't seem to be a consistent issue... just wondering here..... if I called the sales person who has been courting me for a direct resale and I said I wanted a 100 pt SSR contract, if he'd sell me the one I have sitting in ROFR right now for $130/pt instead of 79/pt!!    (not that I'd do something like that, but it was worth a momentary chuckle as the light bulb went on.) Is that how it works? If someone is waiting in the wings to buy a certain point package direct, and one is sitting in ROFR, it's pretty much gone??  No wonder they take the full 30 days...more time to find other buyers who will pay more?  This makes me not want to even consider buying *any* points direct....because I'd be taking them away from people who have already committed to the purchase...like me.


----------



## nalajms

Humphery58 said:


> just wondering here..... if I called the sales person who has been courting me for a direct resale and I said I wanted a 100 pt SSR contract, if he'd sell me the one I have sitting in ROFR right now for $130/pt instead of 79/pt!!



Doubt it.  There have been posts of people passing ROFR and done closing, but still sitting on the wait list for a "sold-out" resort.   It would be a lot of work to go through all the lists and try to match everything up.


----------



## supersnoop

Humphery58 said:


> just wondering here..... if I called the sales person who has been courting me for a direct resale and I said I wanted a 100 pt SSR contract, if he'd sell me the one I have sitting in ROFR right now for $130/pt instead of 79/pt!!


There are a lot of variables. DVD seems to only resell contracts with full current year points, and often loaded with last years points, too. Price also becomes a factor. But, yes, there have been reports of guides calling waitlisters to sell them the very contract they are buying on the secondary market. I can't imagine it would be too complicated to compare the waitlisters against the contracts in the ROFR phase.


----------



## frank808

$125-$16130 VGC 125 Dec UY 20/2013, 250/2014, 125/2015 Buyer pays closing and 2014 m/f split buyer and seller

Hope this one gets thru rofr.  Had another vgc and hhi contract got taken by mouse.


----------



## maggiegirl

frank808 said:


> $125-$16130 VGC 125 Dec UY 20/2013, 250/2014, 125/2015 Buyer pays closing and 2014 m/f split buyer and seller
> 
> Hope this one gets thru rofr.  Had another vgc and hhi contract got taken by mouse.



People mention on these boards that the waitlist to buy direct for VGC is over 1 year long, wouldn't Disney take all the contracts that come up the on the resale market regardless of price?


----------



## agie65

maggiegirl said:


> People mention on these boards that the waitlist to buy direct for VGC is over 1 year long, wouldn't Disney take all the contracts that come up the on the resale market regardless of price?



Disney is in business until unless they make money they will not do any transection. VGC normally sales around 100 per point at that price level disney has no incentive to buy and resale. Please do not just look at the cost of ROFR contract, there are lot more other cost associated with that too.


----------



## agie65

shenaniganzz said:


> Disney exercised ROFR on our contract. $57.5 for 420 points at OKW.  Back to square one...



Sorry to hear that, can not imagine why would disney take such a large contract, price was not bad either. Can you share what the point status was?


----------



## that's nice

shenaniganzz said:


> Disney exercised ROFR on our contract. $57.5 for 420 points at OKW.  Back to square one...


So sorry to hear. If you'd like your info added please follow the format listed in post 1 of this thread. 





traveled said:


> I am purchasing 270 points in VGC from Time Share Broker Services.  It turned out the seller had 220 points and added on another 50 points  so it ended up being 2 separate contracts.    Cost a little extra for closing costs. Total cost $32771.21.  Signed contracts on Jan 24.  Disney asked us to do an addendum clarifying the points banked verbiage. So we had to start all over in the Disney process.  It went back to Disney on Feb 21.  Passed FROR on March 25!  I was nervous it would not pass.  Now I am waiting for contracts and title search.  I called and they said it might take another 3 weeks.  UGGG!
> We probably cannot book our Dec 5th vacation.
> 
> 138 points banked 2013 270 for 2014 (June)


So sorry you are going through this but I'd be happy having that 50 pt contract. If you ever needed to sell you should get a premium for that. 

If you'd like me to add your info, please follow the format listed in post 1.





frank808 said:


> $125-$16130 VGC 125 Dec UY 20/2013, 250/2014, 125/2015 Buyer pays closing and 2014 m/f split buyer and seller
> 
> Hope this one gets thru rofr.  Had another vgc and hhi contract got taken by mouse.


Added! Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## traveled

$121.37, $32,771.21, 270, VGC, June, 138-2013 270-2014 270-2015,  sent Feb 21, passed 3/25


----------



## fmer55

agie65 said:


> Sorry to hear that, can not imagine why would disney take such a large contract, price was not bad either. Can you share what the point status was?



Contract size does not matter to DVC, they can break it up and sell them in any number of contracts, just so long as they keep the UY.

Simply replenishing inventory, I would think.

They also just took a 500 pt contract from Doug.


----------



## johschmo

Just got an email from the broker.  ROFR passed!

JohSchmo---$90-$14913-150-BLT-Dec-300/13,150/14,150/15-Sent 3/17-Passed 4/17


----------



## graychef

johschmo said:


> Just got an email from the broker.  ROFR passed!
> 
> JohSchmo---$90-$14913-150-BLT-Dec-300/13,150/14,150/15-Sent 3/17-Passed 4/17




That's a great deal.


----------



## MagicJourney

johschmo said:


> Just got an email from the broker.  ROFR passed!
> 
> JohSchmo---$90-$14913-150-BLT-Dec-300/13,150/14,150/15-Sent 3/17-Passed 4/17



wow, that's an exceptional deal! Congrats!


----------



## agie65

fmer55 said:


> Contract size does not matter to DVC, they can break it up and sell them in any number of contracts, just so long as they keep the UY.
> 
> *Simply replenishing inventory, I would think*.
> 
> They also just took a 500 pt contract from Doug.



Ya, sure they can break contract but they also have to have exact point match or match it from same unit to get exact point match.

I would not think they are replenishing their inventory. DVD always keeps some point in reserve when they offer resort to public, that does not gets touch during sale, so they do not need to replenish that.

On the other hand it is surprising big contracts like you mentioned Doug's, getting ROFR'ed. In past they did not take big contracts much, until unless that was a really low ball.


----------



## emcrouth

emcrouth---$70-$7000-100-AKV-Dec-0/14,100/15-Sent 3/31

Hope I did this correctly (total doesn't include closing costs).. hoping it goes through!

any guesses if it will pass?


----------



## PacoDF

emcrouth said:


> emcrouth---$70-$7000-100-AKV-Dec-0/14,100/15-Sent 3/31
> 
> Hope I did this correctly (total doesn't include closing costs).. hoping it goes through!
> 
> any guesses if it will pass?



I haven't seen an AKV contract get ROFRd since forever. I think you'll pass.


----------



## emcrouth

PacoDF said:


> I haven't seen an AKV contract get ROFRd since forever. I think you'll pass.



That's what the agent I'm dealing with told me as well...  I thought this price is pretty low though.

I'm amazed at how much lower priced AKV is than the other locations.  I understand the location is not as desired, but my decision to go there was based upon the best use of my points... AKV has the cheapest room available in DVC, and I wanted to have first dibs on that in case we wanted to use little points.  Hope I made the right decision and it works out!!


----------



## Mhahnster

Mhahnster said:


> $55 - $8750 - 150 - HHI - Jun - 0/13, 3/14, 150/15 - Sent 3/18



Passed!


----------



## momdisney

Momdisney-$75-$11,250--150--BWV--Sep.--0/13, 300/14, 150/15--sent 4-17


----------



## nalajms

Mhahnster said:


> Passed!



Congrats!  Which broker did you go through?  

Mine was sent in 3/18 as well, nothing so far


----------



## wisconsinmom

wisconsinmom said:


> wisconsinmom---$70-$8124-100-SSR-Mar-0/'13, 108/'14, 100/'15-sent 3/17-passed 4/17
> 
> .



We passed today!  

Now we just wait for closing, the email said to expect closing documents in 2 to 3 weeks.  I'm not in a huge rush but I am hoping to book something for Halloween weekend.  Right now the only studios left are SSR which I'd be fine with.  Once we close I'll probably waitlist for AKV or OKW just because it is less points.  

I'm going to be on the look out for another add on, not sure if it will be directly through Disney or resale, we need about 50 more points...


----------



## Kimmy2Disney

Horray!!!!  We passed today!!  Hadn't posted before now, didn't want to get ahead of myself! 

Kimmy2disney---$75pp-$22,500-300-AKV-March -300/14, 300/15- Sent 3/17, Approved 4/17!  We will be paying closing costs and MFs.


----------



## deltanut

deltanut---$106-$5,300-50-BLT-Feb-27/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 3/20, passed 4/17/2014


----------



## princess2011

princess2011 said:


> $98 - $16,949.80 - 160 - BLT - Feb - 0/12, 22/13, 160/14, 160/15 - sent 3/18



Passed today!!!!!


----------



## nalajms

Hooray!!! Finally heard we passed  



nalajms---$79-$13,906-160-SSR-SEP-160/13,320/14,160/15-sent 3/18, passed 4/17


----------



## Goosey515

Goosey515  $73-$15,330-210-OKW(EXT)-Mar-29/14,210/15-Sent 3/25-Taken 4/17


----------



## Mhahnster

nalajms said:


> Congrats!  Which broker did you go through?  Mine was sent in 3/18 as well, nothing so far



We went through **********. We have had a good experience so far, with good communication.


----------



## mattnjim

Just found out!   Passed ROFR!!!! 

My little point add on to BCV. .  Very happy.  I'll post tomorrow the details because I can't remember from 31 days ago.


----------



## supersnoop

supersnoop said:


> The add-on-itis hit quick; it took the seller a little while to return the initial contract, but this one went to ROFR today.  supersnoop---$68-$12,330-160-SSR-Jun-64/13, 320/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/20   SSR    $68 Jun   160   $12,330      64     320    160   03/20        supersnoop


Just heard the news that this one passed today!


----------



## agie65

Goosey515 said:


> $73-$15,330-210-OKW(EXT)-Mar-29/14,210/15-Sent 3/25-Taken 4/17



Sorry to hear that, very odd, who was paying closing and MF on this one?


----------



## that's nice

I guess DVD doesn't care that I'm on vacation. 



traveled said:


> $121.37, $32,771.21, 270, VGC, June, 138-2013 270-2014 270-2015,  sent Feb 21, passed 3/25


Added! Welcome Home! 




johschmo said:


> Just got an email from the broker.  ROFR passed!
> 
> JohSchmo---$90-$14913-150-BLT-Dec-300/13,150/14,150/15-Sent 3/17-Passed 4/17


Nice loaded contract. Welcome Home! 





emcrouth said:


> emcrouth---$70-$7000-100-AKV-Dec-0/14,100/15-Sent 3/31
> 
> Hope I did this correctly (total doesn't include closing costs).. hoping it goes through!
> 
> any guesses if it will pass?


This should pass Good Luck!




Mhahnster said:


> Passed!





momdisney said:


> Momdisney-$75-$11,250--150--BWV--Sep.--0/13, 300/14, 150/15--sent 4-17





wisconsinmom said:


> We passed today!


Welcome Home Everyone!!!!




Kimmy2Disney said:


> Horray!!!!  We passed today!!  Hadn't posted before now, didn't want to get ahead of myself!
> 
> Kimmy2disney---$75pp-$22,500-300-AKV-March -300/14, 300/15- Sent 3/17, Approved 4/17!  We will be paying closing costs and MFs.





deltanut said:


> deltanut---$106-$5,300-50-BLT-Feb-27/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 3/20, passed 4/17/2014





princess2011 said:


> Passed today!!!!!





nalajms said:


> Hooray!!! Finally heard we passed
> 
> 
> 
> nalajms---$79-$13,906-160-SSR-SEP-160/13,320/14,160/15-sent 3/18, passed 4/17


Congratulations everyone!!!! Welcome Home!!! 





Goosey515 said:


> Goosey515  $73-$15,330-210-OKW(EXT)-Mar-29/14,210/15-Sent 3/25-Taken 4/17


So sorry.. we haven't seen many OKW ext here I feel like this was a fair price. Time to find another one. 





supersnoop said:


> Just heard the news that this one passed today!


Congrats! Welcome Home!


----------



## Goosey515

agie65 said:


> Sorry to hear that, very odd, who was paying closing and MF on this one?



We were paying closing  and MF.


----------



## mitchwebb

mitchwebb said:


> First attempt at a contract.
> 
> $78-$11,700-150-BWV-DEC-2/13-150/14,150/15 sent to ROFR 03/18




Spring Break Vac with DD and received best news, 4/16 passed


----------



## agie65

Goosey515 said:


> We were paying closing  and MF.



Hmmmmm I guess that was just a monkey otherwise price was high compare to what I would have paid.


----------



## Goosey515

agie65 said:


> Hmmmmm I guess that was just a monkey otherwise price was high compare to what I would have paid.



You think $73 was high for a 2057 contract?  Asking was $77.  Of course no one knows, but do you think it might have gone differently if closing or MF were being paid by seller?


----------



## schrammalot

So our listing is $65/point, 150 points at OKW. We get 4 2014 points and 150 2015. March use year. Think this will pass? There's an AKV property we were looking at before we got the OKW and it recently came back on the market with a lower price. I'm scared that by the time ROFR came back this other listing will sell.


----------



## agie65

Goosey515 said:


> You think $73 was high for a 2057 contract?  Asking was $77.  Of course no one knows, but do you think it might have gone differently if closing or MF were being paid by seller?



No, if buyer paying all and high point price, I would expect to pass. Lot of ROFR activity on SSR and OKW right now, don't know the ROFR monkey plan at this time. Hope you will get some thing better soon.


----------



## pciav

pciav---$96.67-$15,717-150-BLT-April- 19/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 03/15, passed 04/17.

Buyer pays '14 MF's & closing costs.


----------



## that's nice

mitchwebb said:


> Spring Break Vac with DD and received best news, 4/16 passed


Welcome Home! 




Goosey515 said:


> You think $73 was high for a 2057 contract?  Asking was $77.  Of course no one knows, but do you think it might have gone differently if closing or MF were being paid by seller?


I heard DVD likes to see the closing & MF to be paid by the buyer. 





pciav said:


> pciav---$96.67-$15,717-150-BLT-April- 19/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 03/15, passed 04/17.
> 
> Buyer pays '14 MF's & closing costs.


Welcome Home!


----------



## goofynell

Just heard we passed ROFR on the second try!
Details:
goofynell--$70-$14858-190-OKW-Apr-380/'14, 190/'15 sent 3/17, passed 4/17

Originally joined in 1993 but had to sell in 2011. Great to be back.


----------



## suemom2kay

Not a bargain but a small contract... and this is our first BWV resale attempt.  We will be brand new DVC owners once this goes through! 

BWV / October / 25 points / $96pp / 12 2014 points, 13 2015 points 

I pay all closing costs and dues. 

Sent to ROFR today, April 17, 2014.


----------



## Millionaire2K

suemom2kay said:


> Not a bargain but a small contract... and this is our first BWV resale attempt.  We will be brand new DVC owners once this goes through!
> 
> BWV / October / 25 points / $96pp / 12 2014 points, 13 2015 points
> 
> I pay all closing costs and dues.
> 
> Sent to ROFR today, April 17, 2014.



As a first time DVC owner I was just wondering what your plan was with 25 points?


----------



## suemom2kay

Millionaire2K said:


> As a first time DVC owner I was just wondering what your plan was with 25 points?


  We own Wyndham points and trade into DVC via RCI. We usually stay a night or two in addition to our week through RCI. A small contract is perfect for that. Plus we get the added bonus of discounted AP's.


----------



## goofdad64

goofdad64 said:


> goofdad64---$90-$20,830-225-BLT-Sep--0/13, 39/14, 225/15-sent today 3/21



Passed ROFR today!


----------



## MouseyMin

goofdad64 said:


> Passed ROFR today!



Congrats - you got a great contract (and a great price)!


----------



## Jennasis

How long are most people waiting before getting paperwork after passing ROFR?  We passed on the 11th but haven't gotten squat yet.


----------



## Noelle

Jennasis said:


> How long are most people waiting before getting paperwork after passing ROFR?  We passed on the 11th but haven't gotten squat yet.



Your title company is probably waiting on the estoppel certificate from Disney.  That is taking about 2 to 3 weeks now.  It used to be a week or two.


----------



## supersnoop

Jennasis said:


> How long are most people waiting before getting paperwork after passing ROFR?  We passed on the 11th but haven't gotten squat yet.


It's taking about three weeks.


----------



## Jennasis

Whew!  I don't mind waiting.  We don't need points this year as our trip this fall is on a relatives points, but I thought maybe we had forgotten something and that's why we didn't have the paperwork yet.


----------



## that's nice

goofynell said:


> Just heard we passed ROFR on the second try!
> Details:
> goofynell--$70-$14858-190-OKW-Apr-380/'14, 190/'15 sent 3/17, passed 4/17
> 
> Originally joined in 1993 but had to sell in 2011. Great to be back.


Congrats! Welcome Home! 





suemom2kay said:


> Not a bargain but a small contract... and this is our first BWV resale attempt.  We will be brand new DVC owners once this goes through!
> 
> BWV / October / 25 points / $96pp / 12 2014 points, 13 2015 points
> 
> I pay all closing costs and dues.
> 
> Sent to ROFR today, April 17, 2014.


Before I add you I have a question about your points. How is it that you only have 13 2015 points?? 





goofdad64 said:


> Passed ROFR today!


Very nice and  great price! Welcome Home!


----------



## kimmy85

kimmy85---$94-$9802-100-BCV-Aug-0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 04/22

We pay closing costs (included above) and no maintenance fees until 2015.

This is our first attempt at a resale purchase.  It's a small contract but works for the time of year and how often we want to go.  We only need a studio since we are "empty nesters".

Hoping for good vibes and pixie dust from this thread!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Anyone from 3/25 pass yet?


----------



## Rmgdisney

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Anyone from 3/25 pass yet?



We are also waiting submitted ours on 3/26...glad we are not alone patiently waiting.. any day now....


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Lorilais_mommie said:


> $90-$12180.65-120-AKL-Oct- 23/'13(banked from 2012)- 238/'14 (118 banked from 2013)- 120/'15 sent 3/24, waiting..  Buyer paying: Closing cost, Current UY MF, Seller pays: MF for all banked points  I know its on the high end per point for AKL. We were looking for 120 stripped contract with an oct use year  (would take Aug, or sept.) But Oct is what we really wanted, cuz our direct points have an Oct. UY. We went $400 over what we want to spend... But figured with the extra points and matching UY it would be worth it. Plan to rent out any extra points we are not going to use.





Rmgdisney said:


> We are also waiting submitted ours on 3/26...glad we are not alone patiently waiting.. any day now....


I just called.. They said they just got it 20 min ago.... We passed!    
They said it can take 2 weeks for closing doc.. :-( back to waiting


----------



## that's nice

kimmy85 said:


> kimmy85---$94-$9802-100-BCV-Aug-0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 04/22
> 
> We pay closing costs (included above) and no maintenance fees until 2015.
> 
> This is our first attempt at a resale purchase.  It's a small contract but works for the time of year and how often we want to go.  We only need a studio since we are "empty nesters".
> 
> Hoping for good vibes and pixie dust from this thread!


Added!! I think you'll be fine. 





Lorilais_mommie said:


> I just called.. They said they just got it 20 min ago.... We passed!
> They said it can take 2 weeks for closing doc.. :-( back to waiting



AWESOME!!! Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## Rmgdisney

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I just called.. They said they just got it 20 min ago.... We passed!
> They said it can take 2 weeks for closing doc.. :-( back to waiting



That's awesome! Congrats. You're almost there


----------



## Goosey515

First time I purchased resale I posted here and had good luck.  That was back in 2011 before the resale changes took place.  Had an OKW resale taken in ROFR last week.  I thought maybe I'd post today after a second contract went to Disney for ROFR...maybe it'll bring luck!!

Goosey515- $69-$14,490-210-OKW- Aug - 6/'12 - 210/'13 - 210/'14 - 210/'15 (buyer paying closing and MF) sent 4/23

Let's hope this one goes through!


----------



## arthur06

I just sold a contract today. Listed last night with TSS about 5 minutes before closing. Had a full price offer at exactly 9am this morning.

30 BWV Dec UY. 8 - 2014 points, and all points going forward. Listed at $95pp.


----------



## keishashadow

Congrats to all who have passed!



PacoDF said:


> I haven't seen an AKV contract get ROFRd since forever. I think you'll pass.


 
from your lips...



emcrouth said:


> That's what the agent I'm dealing with told me as well... I thought this price is pretty low though.
> 
> I'm amazed at how much lower priced AKV is than the other locations. I understand the location is not as desired, but my decision to go there was based upon the best use of my points... AKV has the cheapest room available in DVC, and I wanted to have first dibs on that in case we wanted to use little points. Hope I made the right decision and it works out!!


 
 AKV is one of the 1st resorts I look @ if flipping things around @ 7 months.  Value is almost always unavailable for dates I've checked.  We love the theming, point-stretching value units, the jambo pool and the exact fact that it's away from the frenzy but if you have a car not a big deal to reach any of the parks.



schrammalot said:


> So our listing is $65/point, 150 points at OKW. We get 4 2014 points and 150 2015. March use year. Think this will pass? There's an AKV property we were looking at before we got the OKW and it recently came back on the market with a lower price. I'm scared that by the time ROFR came back this other listing will sell.


 
 since it's not a loaded contract, should help, good luck.



arthur06 said:


> I just sold a contract today. Listed last night with TSS about 5 minutes before closing. Had a full price offer at exactly 9am this morning.
> 
> 30 BWV Dec UY. 8 - 2014 points, and all points going forward. Listed at $95pp.


 
 congrats, nice to see the value holding there on smaller contract.  Had toyed around with selling a small one there too that we need to bank or borrow to do much with at this point.


----------



## Jennasis

Yay!  Got closing docs today!


----------



## DisLadyPA

Jennasis said:


> Yay!  Got closing docs today!



Looking at the list, it seems you passed ROFR on the 9th? If so all I can say is: WOW! I hope this quick of a turnaround is a new trend!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Jennasis

DisLadyPA said:
			
		

> Looking at the list, it seems you passed ROFR on the 9th? If so all I can say is: WOW! I hope this quick of a turnaround is a new trend!!
> 
> Congratulations! ?de03



Here's hoping! We've been VERY pleased with The Timeshare Store so far.


----------



## that's nice

Goosey515 said:


> First time I purchased resale I posted here and had good luck.  That was back in 2011 before the resale changes took place.  Had an OKW resale taken in ROFR last week.  I thought maybe I'd post today after a second contract went to Disney for ROFR...maybe it'll bring luck!!
> 
> Goosey515- $69-$14,490-210-OKW- Aug - 6/'12 - 210/'13 - 210/'14 - 210/'15 (buyer paying closing and MF) sent 4/23
> 
> Let's hope this one goes through!


Good Luck! Added! 





arthur06 said:


> I just sold a contract today. Listed last night with TSS about 5 minutes before closing. Had a full price offer at exactly 9am this morning.
> 
> 30 BWV Dec UY. 8 - 2014 points, and all points going forward. Listed at $95pp.


Wow that was fast! Congratulations!





Jennasis said:


> Yay!  Got closing docs today!


that's nice! Won't be long now!


----------



## MomtoBJSF

MomtoBJSF said:


> I've been a little afraid to post, But our contract was sent to ROFR on 3/25
> 
> MomtoBJSF---$70-$16800-240-AKV-Dec-10/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14, 240/'15-sent on 03/25,buyer pays closing, seller pays MF's.  patiently waiting, and scared Disney might take it.



Disney took our Contact a few days ago . 

We have found a similar contract, will be paying a little more, so not sure about it yet.


----------



## judydvc

Just had the contract I'm selling go to ROFR. $84-$13981.50-150-BWV-June-294/14-150/15-sent-4/18 It's my first time selling and I'm using The Timeshare Store.


----------



## johschmo

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I just called.. They said they just got it 20 min ago.... We passed!
> They said it can take 2 weeks for closing doc.. :-( back to waiting



Congrats!
Yes, I'm in the same boat waiting to close.
I heard it could be upto 3 weeks.
And that's not including the extra month before the membership becomes active.


----------



## MadScouser

Not sure if this is best place to post or not

owned for a few years now at SSR, and looking for small add on (prob around 50 pts, ideally AKV)

Do these come up often ?


----------



## MickeyFan612

So sorry to hear that MomtoBJSF-  Didn't think Disney was interested in AKV but I guess that is not the case!  Good Luck searching for your next contract!


----------



## johschmo

DisLadyPA said:


> Looking at the list, it seems you passed ROFR on the 9th? If so all I can say is: WOW! I hope this quick of a turnaround is a new trend!!
> 
> Congratulations!


----------



## Syndrome

We also passed ROFR on the 14th and our closing docs and estoppel came through yesterday !!! That about 7 working days !!!  THANKS  Disney !!!  

Now .........we have a weird monkey wrench thrown into our deal.  After this whole process is now almost complete ........... the Title Co. NOW says they cant close because its a HHI property. They have done all the paperwork up to this point. SO either the broker or the title agent dropped the ball on this one. Now all my paperwork (and deposit) needs to be transfered to the SC law firm that handles all the HH closings (Wilson Law Firm).  It appears that _some_ title comapies try to close HH properties and are able to do some simple ones .....but since I want a Title search and Title Insurance ...........ONLY a SC based law firm can handle it. SO.............off to Wilson Law goes all of our paperwork !  ( I am guessing this will delay things a least a week.)  In the end I know Wilson is the proper channel to do HH closings and they are great (I have worked with them before). The original title co. has also been great to work with and is very apologetic this happened, and says they will expedite the process of paperwork and deposit transfer  .  To be honest ...........the broker seems to be the one clueless about the whole situation .   At least the closing paperwork came back fast !!!


----------



## JessseJ

Goosey515 said:


> First time I purchased resale I posted here and had good luck.  That was back in 2011 before the resale changes took place.  Had an OKW resale taken in ROFR last week.  I thought maybe I'd post today after a second contract went to Disney for ROFR...maybe it'll bring luck!!
> 
> Goosey515- $69-$14,490-210-OKW- Aug - 6/'12 - 210/'13 - 210/'14 - 210/'15 (buyer paying closing and MF) sent 4/23
> 
> Let's hope this one goes through!



From one Rhode Islander to another, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Syndrome

MomtoBJSF said:


> Disney took our Contact a few days ago .  We have found a similar contract, will be paying a little more, so not sure about it yet.



Sorry to hear you lost an AKL contract . That's the first one in this thread . I thought Disney was letting AKL slip through , but with all those points loaded up and a great price on yours, I guess they thought they had to grab it . Too bad , it was a good deal ......... I guess a little too good !


----------



## johschmo

johschmo said:


> Just got an email from the broker.  ROFR passed!
> 
> JohSchmo---$90-$14913-150-BLT-Dec-300/13,150/14,150/15-Sent 3/17-Passed 4/17



Hi That's Nice!

Just FYI, looks like you updated this in the table as passed, but it still shows up as waiting in the list.

Thank you.


----------



## agie65

MomtoBJSF said:


> Disney took our Contact a few days ago .  We have found a similar contract, will be paying a little more, so not sure about it yet.



Sorry to hear that, and surprising as well AKL got ROFRed at 70/pp


----------



## DisLadyPA

johschmo said:


> Yikes! I passed ROFR on 4/14 and just got the closing docs today!



Awesome! We passed on the 14th as well, hopefully we will hear soon too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

MomtoBJSF said:


> Disney took our Contact a few days ago .  We have found a similar contract, will be paying a little more, so not sure about it yet.


Wow 1st AKL taken I've seen in a long time!


----------



## holden

FYI - We passed ROFR on 4/1 and got our closing docs yesterday, 4/23.  That's a bit longer than I expected


----------



## Noelle

holden said:


> FYI - We passed ROFR on 4/1 and got our closing docs yesterday, 4/23.  That's a bit longer than I expected



Wow!  That is long.   We had a contract go through last this month and it took 15 days to get the closing docs.  Our second contract passed ROFR on April 15th and we got the closing docs today - 9 days.  Both with the same broker.  I know that our title company said that delays were caused by the estoppel documents from Disney.  But who knows?


----------



## Goosey515

JessseJ said:


> From one Rhode Islander to another, GOOD LUCK!!



Thanks, JessseJ!


----------



## maggiegirl

MomtoBJSF said:


> Disney took our Contact a few days ago .
> 
> We have found a similar contract, will be paying a little more, so not sure about it yet.



Sorry to hear that! I think that is the first AKV contract taken for 2014


----------



## that's nice

MomtoBJSF said:


> Disney took our Contact a few days ago .
> 
> We have found a similar contract, will be paying a little more, so not sure about it yet.


So sorry no idea why this one was taken. 





judydvc said:


> Just had the contract I'm selling go to ROFR. $84-$13981.50-150-BWV-June-294/14-150/15-sent-4/18 It's my first time selling and I'm using The Timeshare Store.


Added! Please let us know if it passes! 





johschmo said:


> Hi That's Nice!
> 
> Just FYI, looks like you updated this in the table as passed, but it still shows up as waiting in the list.
> 
> Thank you.



Thanks for letting me know. I do a lot of updating late at night so it's nice to know someone is keeping tabs on what I'm doing.


----------



## that's nice

MadScouser said:


> Not sure if this is best place to post or not
> 
> owned for a few years now at SSR, and looking for small add on (prob around 50 pts, ideally AKV)
> 
> Do these come up often ?


I only see one 50pt AKL contract on the market right now priced at $170. I think someone's been hitting granddads liquor cabinet again. 





Syndrome said:


> We also passed ROFR on the 14th and our closing docs and estoppel came through yesterday !!! That about 7 working days !!!  THANKS  Disney !!!
> 
> Now .........we have a weird monkey wrench thrown into our deal.  After this whole process is now almost complete ........... the Title Co. NOW says they cant close because its a HHI property. They have done all the paperwork up to this point. SO either the broker or the title agent dropped the ball on this one. Now all my paperwork (and deposit) needs to be transfered to the SC law firm that handles all the HH closings (Wilson Law Firm).  It appears that _some_ title comapies try to close HH properties and are able to do some simple ones .....but since I want a Title search and Title Insurance ...........ONLY a SC based law firm can handle it. SO.............off to Wilson Law goes all of our paperwork !  ( I am guessing this will delay things a least a week.)  In the end I know Wilson is the proper channel to do HH closings and they are great (I have worked with them before). The original title co. has also been great to work with and is very apologetic this happened, and says they will expedite the process of paperwork and deposit transfer  .  To be honest ...........the broker seems to be the one clueless about the whole situation .   At least the closing paperwork came back fast !!!


Geez when are you gonna catch a brake? Hopefully everything goes fast for you.


----------



## haloDVC

haloDVC said:


> $70-$15,904.50-200-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 294/'14, 200/'15, sent 3/18, passed 4/14 (I'm paying MF & CC)  I've been a board stalker since I began this process but didn't want to jinx myself by posting during my long wait.  For some reason I felt if it was out there for the world to see, it wouldn't happen.  Now that it's complete - I wanted to add mine to the statistics.  I was informed today to expect closing docs in a few weeks.  I'm not in a super hurry (though I would have liked to get in on the AP deal), I just wanted to become a DVC member.  I'm the Aunt who always travels with the family and have come to love Disney!  Now I figure I can travel whenever I want!  Just wanted to share!




Closing docs today! Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## shenaniganzz

agie65 said:


> Sorry to hear that, can not imagine why would disney take such a large contract, price was not bad either. Can you share what the point status was?



It was OKW for 420 points. 

We are waiting on ROFR for another OKW contract for 468 points. Seller accepted $55 per point. Fingers crossed this one goes through.


----------



## fmer55

*



			fmer55---$65-$6043-80-OKW-Feb-80/'13, 80/'14, 80/'15, sent 3/28
		
Click to expand...

*

Passed today. Was a little worried when the other 2 got scooped up since this, also , is loaded. They gave me a break.


----------



## cadu4u

First post didn't want to jinx it. 
Passed today. 
$86-$17200-200-BLT-Feb-44/13-200/14-200/15
Buyer pays cc. Seller splits 14 mf.  
Sent 3/26.


----------



## Rmgdisney

Rmgdisney said:


> We are also waiting submitted ours on 3/26...glad we are not alone patiently waiting.. any day now....



Just received the news that we passed ROFR!!!!! submitted on 03/26.

VWL AUG $95pt 25pts, 25 banked points from 2013, 25 pts 2014, and forward.

This was an add on that we really wanted. Love Wildnerness Lodge.


----------



## Luv2PixieDust

Luv2PixieDust said:


> Luv2PixieDust---$94-$19857-200-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 105/'14, 200/'15-sent 3/26.
> 
> Thank you for all of your hard work with maintaining this thread.  We found it invaluable in deciding what to offer for our points!



Just found out today that we passed ROFR!  Whoot whoot! 

Our first purchase and REALLY looking forward to using it!


----------



## graychef

Disney is passing on lots of good BLT contracts. Maybe I'll start looking for one.


----------



## tallyfamily

tallyfamily said:


> TallyFamily---$70-$15,750-225-SSR-Sep-39/'14, 225/'15-sent 3/28
> 
> Attempting to patiently wait.................





FOUND OUT TODAY WE PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneysled

disneysled said:


> Working on our second contract!
> 
> Disneysled - $69 $13800, 200 SSR, March 67/13, 200/14 and forward - buyer pays MFs 2013 - sent 3/28
> 
> Wish us luck!



Passed today! Pretty excited!!


----------



## dundey

Congratulations!  Great deal too!!

Quote:
fmer55---$65-$6043-80-OKW-Feb-80/'13, 80/'14, 80/'15, sent 3/28 



fmer55 said:


> Passed today. Was a little worried when the other 2 got scooped up since this, also , is loaded. They gave me a break.


----------



## fmer55

Thanks, was a perfect fit, Feb UY for all 4 contracts...


Congrats to everyone who passed, It seems Thursday and Friday are the new Tuesday


----------



## keishashadow

Rmgdisney said:


> Just received the news that we passed ROFR!!!!! submitted on 03/26.
> 
> VWL AUG $95pt 25pts, 25 banked points from 2013, 25 pts 2014, and forward.
> 
> This was an add on that we really wanted. Love Wildnerness Lodge.


 
VWL shout out

 nice to see another batch passed


----------



## that's nice

Looks like Disney was busy for a Friday. 




fmer55 said:


> Passed today. Was a little worried when the other 2 got scooped up since this, also , is loaded. They gave me a break.


Congratulations! Welcome Home! 





cadu4u said:


> First post didn't want to jinx it.
> Passed today.
> $86-$17200-200-BLT-Feb-44/13-200/14-200/15
> Buyer pays cc. Seller splits 14 mf.
> Sent 3/26.


Awesome price! I'm shocked this got through. Nicely done. Welcome Home! 






Luv2PixieDust said:


> Just found out today that we passed ROFR!  Whoot whoot!
> 
> Our first purchase and REALLY looking forward to using it!


Welcome Home!!! 





tallyfamily said:


> FOUND OUT TODAY WE PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome Home!!!! 





disneysled said:


> Passed today! Pretty excited!!


Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## suemom2kay

that's nice said:


> Before I add you I have a question about your points. How is it that you only have 13 2015 points??



suemom2kay--$96-$2400-BWV-Oct-0/'13 13/'14 12/'15 sent 4/17

13 borrowed points coming 10/14 must be used by 10/15.  12 remaining points for 2015.  

Very stripped contract but we want an Epcot resort and aren't traveling until 2016.  So this works for us.

Thanks for maintaining this thread.


----------



## that's nice

suemom2kay said:


> suemom2kay--$96-$2400-BWV-Oct-0/'13 13/'14 12/'15 sent 4/17
> 
> 13 borrowed points coming 10/14 must be used by 10/15.  12 remaining points for 2015.
> 
> Very stripped contract but we want an Epcot resort and aren't traveling until 2016.  So this works for us.
> 
> Thanks for maintaining this thread.



I still can't wrap my head around your point situation 

Maybe someone can help me out with this???? 

Since you are currently in your 2013 UY you should only be able to borrow from your 2014 UY. Your 2015 points shouldn't come into play until 10/14 or am I totally missing something here? 

Cut me some slack I'm a DVC noob myself. 

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## suemom2kay

that's nice said:


> I still can't wrap my head around your point situation
> 
> Maybe someone can help me out with this????
> 
> Since you are currently in your 2013 UY you should only be able to borrow from your 2014 UY. Your 2015 points shouldn't come into play until 10/14 or am I totally missing something here?
> 
> Cut me some slack I'm a DVC noob myself.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.



This is my first contract so maybe it is somthing fishy.  I think I might ask the timeshare store.  So are you saying that I'm still in my 2013 UY cause it is not 10/2014?

Here is the clause in my contract: 

10. SPECIAL CLAUSES: BUYER TO RECEIVE 13 BORROWED POINTS FROM THE 2015 ALLOCATION, WHICH NEED TO BE USED BY 10/1/15, 12 POINTS FROM 
THE 2015 ALLOCATION, 25 POINTS FROM THE 2016 ALLOCATIONAND ALL POINTS FROM CLOSING FORWARD.


----------



## that's nice

suemom2kay said:


> This is my first contract so maybe it is somthing fishy.  I think I might ask the timeshare store.  So are you saying that I'm still in my 2013 UY cause it is not 10/2014?


That is correct. You are in your 2013 UY till October 1st.



> Here is the clause in my contract:
> 
> 10. SPECIAL CLAUSES: BUYER TO RECEIVE 13 BORROWED POINTS FROM THE 2015 ALLOCATION, WHICH NEED TO BE USED BY 10/1/15, 12 POINTS FROM
> THE 2015 ALLOCATION, 25 POINTS FROM THE 2016 ALLOCATIONAND ALL POINTS FROM CLOSING FORWARD.


I've never seen or heard of anything like this before… however, I'm not saying it's not possible I just have never heard of it.

There are many expert DVC members that frequent this thread so hopefully someone will chime in.

(not trying to be difficult with you, just trying to _somewhat_ keep the point numbers straight when I post/update the first page)


----------



## suemom2kay

that's nice said:


> That is correct. You are in your 2013 UY till October 1st.
> 
> 
> I've never seen or heard of anything like this before however, I'm not saying it's not possible I just have never heard of it.
> 
> There are many expert DVC members that frequent this thread so hopefully someone will chime in.
> 
> (not trying to be difficult with you, just trying to _somewhat_ keep the point numbers straight when I post/update the first page)



Oh I don't take you as difficult.  Got me scratchin' my head as well.  I posted my point predicament (for lack of a better word) as a new thread in the purchasing DVC forum for the experts to chime in.


----------



## that's nice

suemom2kay said:


> Oh I don't take you as difficult.  Got me scratchin' my head as well.  I posted my point predicament (for lack of a better word) as a new thread in the purchasing DVC forum for the experts to chime in.



I posted in the DDC thread too. We'll get to the bottom of this. 

Someone will know what's going on I suspect either Dean or Bill will know.


----------



## supersnoop

that's nice said:


> I still can't wrap my head around your point situation&#133;  Maybe someone can help me out with this????   Since you are currently in your 2013 UY you should only be able to borrow from your 2014 UY. Your 2015 points shouldn't come into play until 10/14 or am I totally missing something here?   Cut me some slack&#133; I'm a DVC noob myself.   Thank you for the kind words.


The owner probably borrowed all of their 2014 points for a stay in their 2013 use year. Then they made a reservation in their 2014 use year (whose is within 11 months), and had to borrow points from the 2015 allocation. They must have cancelled that reservation, so the 2015 points were retuned to their 2014 use year. 

So, it is possible, but it certainly wasn't a smart way to manage their points.


----------



## disneysled

that's nice said:


> I still can't wrap my head around your point situation&#133;
> 
> Maybe someone can help me out with this????
> 
> Since you are currently in your 2013 UY you should only be able to borrow from your 2014 UY. Your 2015 points shouldn't come into play until 10/14 or am I totally missing something here?
> 
> Cut me some slack&#133; I'm a DVC noob myself.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.




I'm venturing a guess on this but at some point recently the sellers must of booked a night for a date after October 2014. Since there are no points available for 2014 they were able to borrow from 2015 since the date was after October 2014. As long as the actually date staying falls within a time frame you can borrow from in the future it allows you to do it even if the points don't even show in the system yet.( I just recently found this out.) The seller then must have cancelled the reservation and the points then defaulted back to the October 2014 date to use next year. When I found this out I wondered what would happen if you borrowed this way and had to cancel (I thought maybe they would be returned to the 2015 use year but obviously not - this is the result.


----------



## Millionaire2K

suemom2kay said:


> This is my first contract so maybe it is somthing fishy.  I think I might ask the timeshare store.  So are you saying that I'm still in my 2013 UY cause it is not 10/2014?
> 
> Here is the clause in my contract:
> 
> 10. SPECIAL CLAUSES: BUYER TO RECEIVE 13 BORROWED POINTS FROM THE 2015 ALLOCATION, WHICH NEED TO BE USED BY 10/1/15, 12 POINTS FROM
> THE 2015 ALLOCATION, 25 POINTS FROM THE 2016 ALLOCATIONAND ALL POINTS FROM CLOSING FORWARD.



This is VERY easy to do.

If the seller made a reservation in 2014 UY by borrowing from 2015 UY.  They then cancelled their trip.

Ie. If they had 0 points and booked a trip for 13 borrowed points for 10/30/14 and cancelled.


----------



## that's nice

suemom2kay said:


> suemom2kay--$96-$2400-BWV-Oct-0/'13 13/'14 12/'15 sent 4/17
> 
> 13 borrowed points coming 10/14 must be used by 10/15.  12 remaining points for 2015.
> 
> Very stripped contract but we want an Epcot resort and aren't traveling until 2016.  So this works for us.
> 
> Thanks for maintaining this thread.



Added! Good Luck! 

Glad we got that all straightened out.


----------



## emcrouth

My offer was submitted on 3/31 to disney.  Per my calculations, that requires a reply by 4/30 from Disney.  I haven't heard anything.  

What happens if it goes longer than 30 days?  Anyone have any experience with this using The Timeshare Store?


----------



## Noelle

emcrouth said:


> My offer was submitted on 3/31 to disney.  Per my calculations, that requires a reply by 4/30 from Disney.  I haven't heard anything.
> 
> What happens if it goes longer than 30 days?  Anyone have any experience with this using The Timeshare Store?



My last contract took 32 days to pass ROFR (April 15th).  I just bought a contract a month earlier and it took 22 days.   Disney seems to be fond of Tuesdays, so you will probably know tomorrow.


----------



## nalajms

emcrouth said:


> My offer was submitted on 3/31 to disney.  Per my calculations, that requires a reply by 4/30 from Disney.  I haven't heard anything.
> 
> What happens if it goes longer than 30 days?  Anyone have any experience with this using The Timeshare Store?



It could go a few days over 30.  No real distinction on whether Disney takes them or not.


----------



## keishashadow

Noelle said:


> My last contract took 32 days to pass ROFR (April 15th). I just bought a contract a month earlier and it took 22 days.  Disney seems to be fond of Tuesdays, so you will probably know tomorrow.


 
 didn't catch the Tuesday correlation


----------



## moran66

Here is my BLT contract submitted today

$86.66 PP-$13,689.75(total price) buyer pays closing-150-BLT-Dec-, 0/'13, 3/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/28

thanks
Jim


----------



## Millionaire2K

moran66 said:


> Here is my BLT contract submitted today
> 
> $86.66 PP-$13,689.75(total price) buyer pays closing-150-BLT-Dec-, 0/'13, 3/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/28
> 
> thanks
> Jim



Seems LOW. GL


----------



## agie65

Millionaire2K said:


> Seems LOW. GL



Almost no points till 2015 and it is Dec use yr. should be ok.


----------



## traveled

$88-$14980-160-AUL-Mar-160/'12, 157/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/31, passed 4/28.

Yeah!  So happy.  I was a little nervous about the price!


----------



## Icequeen13

> Aulani Passed FROR
> $88-$14980-160-AUL-Mar-160/'12, 157/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/31, passed 4/28.
> 
> Yeah! So happy. I was a little nervous about the price!




Congratulations!!! Nice deal!!!


----------



## johschmo

traveled said:


> $88-$14980-160-AUL-Mar-160/'12, 157/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/31, passed 4/28.
> 
> Yeah!  So happy.  I was a little nervous about the price!



Congrats, that's a great price!

But it must have been a whopper of a loss for the seller. About $10k in a year or so?


----------



## supersnoop

johschmo said:


> Congrats, that's a great price!  But it must have been a whopper of a loss for the seller. About $10k in a year or so?



Where did you come up with that idea? Aulani began sales four years ago at $120/point plus incentives.


----------



## that's nice

I was expecting an onslaught of passed contracts yesterday…. wonder what the hold up is?




moran66 said:


> Here is my BLT contract submitted today
> 
> $86.66 PP-$13,689.75(total price) buyer pays closing-150-BLT-Dec-, 0/'13, 3/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/28
> 
> thanks
> Jim


Added! 





traveled said:


> $88-$14980-160-AUL-Mar-160/'12, 157/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 3/31, passed 4/28.
> 
> Yeah!  So happy.  I was a little nervous about the price!


Nice loaded contract. Welcome Home!


----------



## han22735

I wish I heard...the waiting is driving me crazy. Lol. Today's day 30 for me. I'm hoping for sometime this week.


----------



## TheDalys

Just entered ROFR on April 28 2014. Contract is for SSR, August UY for 100 points (200coming in 2014). Offer was $75pp buyer pays all.

Will be an awesome addition to our current 150 points @ SSR in August. Fingers Crossed


----------



## b-c-k-a

Passed ROFR on 4/17, got closing docs today...70pts, $83pp SSR...first timer, very excited


----------



## han22735

Just heard we passed today!!!! Now lets hope the next waiting isn't as bad...


han22735 $74 - $12063--163-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 163/'13, 163/'14, 163/'15   Sent 4/1 passed 4/30...


----------



## bdrobet

han22735 said:


> Just heard we passed today!!!! Now lets hope the next waiting isn't as bad...
> 
> 
> han22735 $74 - $12063--163-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 163/'13, 163/'14, 163/'15   Sent 4/1 passed 4/30...



Congrats!  I'm 2 weeks behind you and the waiting is brutal.


----------



## that's nice

TheDalys said:


> Just entered ROFR on April 28 2014. Contract is for SSR, August UY for 100 points (200coming in 2014). Offer was $75pp buyer pays all.
> 
> Will be an awesome addition to our current 150 points @ SSR in August. Fingers Crossed





b-c-k-a said:


> Passed ROFR on 4/17, got closing docs today...70pts, $83pp SSR...first timer, very excited


If you'd like your contracts added, please follow the format posted in post #1. 





han22735 said:


> Just heard we passed today!!!! Now lets hope the next waiting isn't as bad...
> 
> 
> han22735 $74 - $12063--163-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 163/'13, 163/'14, 163/'15   Sent 4/1 passed 4/30...


Welcome Home!!!!!


----------



## emcrouth

I just heard back that my deal has passed ROFR today!

Sent 3/31 - passed 4/30.

100 pts @ AK, $70 per point, December, no points 2014, full points from 2015 forward.


----------



## schrammalot

I guess Disney is taking their merry old time with these. D: I can't wait until May 8th!!


----------



## that's nice

emcrouth said:


> I just heard back that my deal has passed ROFR today!
> 
> Sent 3/31 - passed 4/30.
> 
> 100 pts @ AK, $70 per point, December, no points 2014, full points from 2015 forward.


Congratulations! If you'd like your contract added, please follow the format listed in the first post. 





schrammalot said:


> I guess Disney is taking their merry old time with these. D: I can't wait until May 8th!!


Yes, they have been taking their sweet 'ol time recently.


----------



## disbound77

Here is my SSR contract submitted today

$65 PP-$13,995(total price) buyer pays closing-200-SSR-Feb-, 0/"13, 50/'14, 200/'15 - sent 5/1

Hopefully this will go through... if not..we will look at other non Disney options....Crossing fingers.


----------



## that's nice

disbound77 said:


> Here is my SSR contract submitted today
> 
> $65 PP-$13,995(total price) buyer pays closing-200-SSR-Feb-, 0/"13, 50/'14, 200/'15 - sent 5/1
> 
> Hopefully this will go through... if not..we will look at other non Disney options....Crossing fingers.



Added! Good luck!


----------



## jerseyduke

Just found out that my sister got hers taken by disney.
BLT - Aug UY - 160 points.  95$ per point, buyer pays closing and applicable MF.

0-2013  most of 2014, i forget the exact number, like 120 and 160-15.

I was blown away it got ROFR'ed

(oh yea...sent on 4/1...taken 4/30)


----------



## JPDtheJD

That's awful, jerseyduke! I'm sorry for your sister.


----------



## JessseJ

My day 30 for ROFR is on Sunday...what are the chances of me hearing today?? I have my fingers crossed, even though I'm prepared to wait until Tuesday since someone mentioned that Disney seems to like Tuesdays!


----------



## JessseJ

disbound77 said:


> Here is my SSR contract submitted today
> 
> $65 PP-$13,995(total price) buyer pays closing-200-SSR-Feb-, 0/"13, 50/'14, 200/'15 - sent 5/1
> 
> Hopefully this will go through... if not..we will look at other non Disney options....Crossing fingers.



Good luck!


----------



## johschmo

supersnoop said:


> Where did you come up with that idea? Aulani began sales four years ago at $120/point plus incentives.



Gotcha. I didn't realize that the price originally started at 120.  I was on a Disney Cruise in Feb, and at the DVC presentation they were asking for $150 with only small incentives.


----------



## Icequeen13

> Icequeen13---$83.33-?-300-BCV-DEC-144/13',300/14', sent 4/4



Just got the email that we passed!!! Thank you Disney!!! Part of me was convinced we weren't going to pass.  Now I'm really starting to imagine all of our trip possibilities


----------



## kimmy85

Icequeen13 said:


> Just got the email that we passed!!! Thank you Disney!!! Part of me was convinced we weren't going to pass.  Now I'm really starting to imagine all of our trip possibilities



Congratulations!  We are in the ROFR process right now for a BCV contract as well.  Sounds like a great deal and a nicely loaded contract.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jennasis

Aww yeah!  Closed today and deeds posted to the OC register!  Now we wait for our DVC new member docs.  Here's our timeline for those wondering:

Offer made/accepted 3/8...sent to ROFR on 3/10...notified we passed on 4/9...received closing docs and sent off check on 4/23...closed and posted to OC register today 5/2.


----------



## JessseJ

Icequeen13 said:


> Just got the email that we passed!!! Thank you Disney!!! Part of me was convinced we weren't going to pass.  Now I'm really starting to imagine all of our trip possibilities



Congrats! You've given me hope that I'll hear today too!!


----------



## that's nice

Icequeen13 said:


> Just got the email that we passed!!! Thank you Disney!!! Part of me was convinced we weren't going to pass.  Now I'm really starting to imagine all of our trip possibilities


Congratulations!!! Welcome Home! 






Jennasis said:


> Aww yeah!  Closed today and deeds posted to the OC register!  Now we wait for our DVC new member docs.  Here's our timeline for those wondering:
> 
> Offer made/accepted 3/8...sent to ROFR on 3/10...notified we passed on 4/9...received closing docs and sent off check on 4/23...closed and posted to OC register today 5/2.



Give it a few days, then you can call for your member number.   (This is your first contract, right?)


----------



## Jennasis

that's nice said:


> Congratulations!!! Welcome Home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a few days, then you can call for your member number.   (This is your first contract, right?)



Yes..first contract.  And apparently they spelled our names incorrectly on the OC register.  DH has a call in to our broker to find out what to do.


----------



## that's nice

Jennasis said:


> Yes..first contract.  And apparently they spelled our names incorrectly on the OC register.  DH has a call in to our broker to find out what to do.



Oh man sorry to hear that. Hopefully it is an easy fix.


----------



## Jennasis

Yeah, fun!  Looks like they actually messed up DH's middle initial.  Someone must've hit the key NEXT to the correct one on accident.  Ugh.


----------



## jacqueswdw

WAITING
jacqueswdw---$77-$12,320-160-SSR-Dec-117/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/28


----------



## JessseJ

We got our email, we passed!!


----------



## graychef

Jennasis said:


> Here's our timeline for those wondering:  Offer made/accepted 3/8...sent to ROFR on 3/10...notified we passed on 4/9...received closing docs and sent off check on 4/23...closed and posted to OC register today 5/2.



My deed was recorded on 4/24. I called today just to see if my membership was set up...no luck. I expect it to be in the system by next Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## that's nice

jacqueswdw said:


> WAITING
> jacqueswdw---$77-$12,320-160-SSR-Dec-117/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/28


Added! Good Luck!!!





JessseJ said:


> We it our email, we passed!!



Congratulations!!!! Welcome Home!


----------



## Silver19

Congrats to all who passed this week!  Today is day 27 for my small 65 point BWV contract.  I suppose I'll be hearing soon.


----------



## keishashadow

JessseJ said:


> We got our email, we passed!!


----------



## 15titles

Waiting....went to ROFR today.

$72-$15120-210-BWV-Oct-72/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, sent 5/5


----------



## Silver19

Silver19 said:


> Not a better price here, but my last two deals fell apart (one ROFR, one seller mind-change) and I need these points to be loaded into my account before autumn of 2014.  So I overpaid a little.  BWV / April / 65 points / $89pp / 55 2014 points, 65 2015 points  I pay all closing costs and dues.  Sent to ROFR today, April 6, 2014.



We just passed.  Sent April 6 passed May 5.   Got the email from TSS 5 minutes ago.  

Sorry for not following the right format.  Our total was $6300.


----------



## emcrouth

$70-$7000-100-AKV-Dec-0/'13, 0/'14, 100/'15, Sent 3/31, Passed 4/30

Thanks again for the feedback.  I already posted, but wanted to provide correct format.

My next mission is to find a way to get discounted Disney Gift Cards.  I read that the Target 5% Pharmacy coupons no longer work... any other suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## bdrobet

emcrouth said:


> $70-$7000-100-AKV-Dec-0/'13, 0/'14, 100/'15, Sent 3/31, Passed 4/30
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback.  I already posted, but wanted to provide correct format.
> 
> My next mission is to find a way to get discounted Disney Gift Cards.  I read that the Target 5% Pharmacy coupons no longer work... any other suggestions greatly appreciated!



Target 5% no longer works or just the additional pharmacy 5%?


----------



## antshelby

$70-11200  AKV 160 dec uy 23/14. 160/15 just passed and so happy.   Sent 3/7 passed 5/5


----------



## graychef

antshelby said:


> Sent 3/7 passed 5/5



Did they forget about you?


----------



## antshelby

Whoops typo sent 4/7


----------



## antshelby

antshelby said:


> $70-11200  AKV 160 dec uy 23/14. 160/15 just passed and so happy.   Sent 4/7 passed 5/5


----------



## that's nice

15titles said:


> Waiting....went to ROFR today.
> 
> $72-$15120-210-BWV-Oct-72/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, sent 5/5


Good Luck!





Silver19 said:


> We just passed.  Sent April 6 passed May 5.   Got the email from TSS 5 minutes ago.
> 
> Sorry for not following the right format.  Our total was $6300.


Congratulations! Welcome Home! 





emcrouth said:


> $70-$7000-100-AKV-Dec-0/'13, 0/'14, 100/'15, Sent 3/31, Passed 4/30
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback.  I already posted, but wanted to provide correct format.
> 
> My next mission is to find a way to get discounted Disney Gift Cards.  I read that the Target 5% Pharmacy coupons no longer work... any other suggestions greatly appreciated!


Welcome Home!! Congrats! 






antshelby said:


> $70-11200  AKV 160 dec uy 23/14. 160/15 just passed and so happy.   Sent 3/7 passed 5/5


Welcome Home!!!!!


----------



## that's nice

Removed due to 2 month window. 




		Code:
	

[COLOR="Blue"]OKW    $67 Oct   230   $15,525     151      53    198   03/05   flomay53[/COLOR]
[COLOR="Blue"]BWV   $115 Dec    25    $2,875       0      25     25   03/17   mattnjim[/COLOR]


flomay53---$67.50-$15,525-230-OKW-OCT-151/12, 53/13 (banked), 198/14, -sent 03/05

mattnjim---$115-$2,875-25-BCV-Dec-25/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15,-sent 3/17, waiting


----------



## DougEMG

15titles said:


> Waiting....went to ROFR today.
> 
> $72-$15120-210-BWV-Oct-72/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, sent 5/5



That's a nice contract, congrats.


----------



## bakerworld

emcrouth said:


> $70-$7000-100-AKV-Dec-0/'13, 0/'14, 100/'15, Sent 3/31, Passed 4/30
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback.  I already posted, but wanted to provide correct format.
> 
> My next mission is to find a way to get discounted Disney Gift Cards.  I read that the Target 5% Pharmacy coupons no longer work... any other suggestions greatly appreciated!



BJs Wholesale 5% discount - $100 - $50 - $25


----------



## keishashadow

antshelby said:


> antshelby said:
> 
> 
> 
> $70-11200 AKV 160 dec uy 23/14. 160/15 just passed and so happy. Sent 4/7 passed 5/5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we submitted 4 days after you (Friday, 4/11), should be in next round...I hope
> 
> congrats to all who made it thru!
Click to expand...


----------



## schrammalot

Ours was sent on 4/8 and still haven't heard back. I'm just getting impatient because I can put in an offer for another contract...


----------



## antshelby

schrammalot said:


> Ours was sent on 4/8 and still haven't heard back. I'm just getting impatient because I can put in an offer for another contract...


i got my email T 7 pm so hopefully you will get it tonight


----------



## emcrouth

bakerworld said:


> BJs Wholesale 5% discount - $100 - $50 - $25



But there's a membership fee involved, and I can get 5% off at target without that membership fee.  I should have just bought the 5% target pharmacy coupon on ebay and loaded up on gift cards!  They just stopped accepting the pharmacy coupon recently.  Looking for another option to save > 5%.  

Thx for the input - glad there's another option to get 5% at least.


----------



## Millionaire2K

schrammalot said:


> Ours was sent on 4/8 and still haven't heard back. I'm just getting impatient because I can put in an offer for another contract...



Mine was also sent on 4/8.  No word yet.


----------



## keishashadow

antshelby said:


> i got my email T 7 pm so hopefully you will get it tonight



 haven't they been processing them once a week, typically on Tuesday?  yes, I'm looking for a method to their madness lol


----------



## supersnoop

keishashadow said:


> haven't they been processing them once a week, typically on Tuesday?  yes, I'm looking for a method to their madness lol


No method; just madness.   I was notified on Tuesday 3/18 on one, and Thursday 4/17 on another.


----------



## Silver19

I heard on a Monday night and a Wednesday morning on my two resale contracts.


----------



## GOOFY D

supersnoop said:


> No method; just madness.   I was notified on Tuesday 3/18 on one, and Thursday 4/17 on another.



Same company?  Both of mine with Fidelity were on a Tuesday.


----------



## supersnoop

GOOFY D said:


> Same company?  Both of mine with Fidelity were on a Tuesday.



My Fidelity was the Thursday.  ********** was Tuesday.


----------



## GOOFY D

Just got an email that Disney exercised its ROFR on our BWV offer.  Not too surprised as it was a very good deal -

$67-$14,196-200-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15, sent 4/10


----------



## Millionaire2K

GOOFY D said:


> Just got an email that Disney exercised its ROFR on our BWV offer.  Not too surprised as it was a very good deal -
> 
> $67-$14,196-200-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15, sent 4/10



This is just me.... But I think your time share company should have gave you the heads up about that being a low offer.


----------



## keishashadow

supersnoop said:


> No method; just madness. I was notified on Tuesday 3/18 on one, and Thursday 4/17 on another.


 
 hahahaha

 okay back to drawing board, consistency makes me happy



GOOFY D said:


> Just got an email that Disney exercised its ROFR on our BWV offer. Not too surprised as it was a very good deal -
> 
> $67-$14,196-200-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15, sent 4/10


 
 ouch, will you try again?  That's one of our homes.  a shame but it's a definite selling strategy for the seller if they need quick cash to price it low, it'll move either way.


----------



## GOOFY D

Millionaire2K said:


> This is just me.... But I think your time share company should have gave you the heads up about that being a low offer.



Lower offers have gone through.  I knew at that price there was a risk of ROFR, but I am not going to give a seller more money than they are willing to sell for just because of the fear of ROFR.


----------



## GOOFY D

keishashadow said:


> ouch, will you try again?  That's one of our homes.  a shame but it's a definite selling strategy for the seller if they need quick cash to price it low, it'll move either way.



Sure we will try again at some point.  We own at BWV already, so this was an add on.


----------



## schrammalot

We passed! We passed! 

schrammalot---$65-$9750-150-OKW-March-0/'12, 0/'13, 4/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/8 Passed 5/7


----------



## antshelby

keishashadow said:


> haven't they been processing them once a week, typically on Tuesday?  yes, I'm looking for a method to their madness lol


sorry I heard back on Monday night. So you never know. Did you hear


----------



## DJGifford

Hi there, I have a question.  I currently have a total of 410 points and contacted my sales guy to purchase 100 at SSR.  This is through Disney directly, because the financing is easy, honestly.  Doe "passed" mean that Disney passed on it?

I am on a waitlist with Disney.  So, I guess I am the person those that are selling second hand dislike because Disney may use their ROFR to get my points.


----------



## agie65

GOOFY D said:


> Lower offers have gone through.  I knew at that price there was a risk of ROFR, but I am not going to give a seller more money than they are willing to sell for just because of the fear of ROFR.



Good strategy, I ended up with tonnes of pts this way.


----------



## LaNina72

LaNina72---$76-$4,412-50-AKV-Apr-0/'12, 0/'13, 0/'14, 50/'15-sent 5/7, waiting.

Closing cost $417
Admin fee $195


----------



## GAVSMOMS

GAVSMOMS--$81-$12,960-160-AKL-Dec-37/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/1, passed 4/30


----------



## keishashadow

keishashadow--- $86-$4,300-50-AKV-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 4/11, passed 5/7

 26 days


----------



## that's nice

emcrouth said:


> But there's a membership fee involved, and I can get 5% off at target without that membership fee.  I should have just bought the 5% target pharmacy coupon on ebay and loaded up on gift cards!  They just stopped accepting the pharmacy coupon recently.  Looking for another option to save > 5%.
> 
> Thx for the input - glad there's another option to get 5% at least.


Keep in mind you aren't paying a membership fee _just_ to get gift cards though. 





GOOFY D said:


> Just got an email that Disney exercised its ROFR on our BWV offer.  Not too surprised as it was a very good deal -
> 
> $67-$14,196-200-BWV-Aug-0/'13, 400/'14, 200/'15, sent 4/10


Sorry to hear that. Seems like $70 is the magic #. Plus yours had the banked points. There will be another one for you. pixie dust:





schrammalot said:


> We passed! We passed!
> 
> schrammalot---$65-$9750-150-OKW-March-0/'12, 0/'13, 4/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/8 Passed 5/7


Welcome Home! 





LaNina72 said:


> LaNina72---$76-$4,412-50-AKV-Apr-0/'12, 0/'13, 0/'14, 50/'15-sent 5/7, waiting.
> 
> Closing cost $417
> Admin fee $195


Good Luck. Added! 





GAVSMOMS said:


> GAVSMOMS--$81-$12,960-160-AKL-Dec-37/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/1, passed 4/30


Welcome Home! 






keishashadow said:


> keishashadow--- $86-$4,300-50-AKV-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 4/11, passed 5/7
> 
> 26 days


 Welcome Home!


----------



## supersnoop

DJGifford said:


> Hi there, I have a question.  I currently have a total of 410 points and contacted my sales guy to purchase 100 at SSR.  This is through Disney directly, because the financing is easy, honestly.  Doe "passed" mean that Disney passed on it?
> 
> I am on a waitlist with Disney.  So, I guess I am the person those that are selling second hand dislike because Disney may use their ROFR to get my points.



On a 100 point SSR, at Direct versus Resale pricing, you're paying about $6,000 extra for the privilege of taking that contract.  If you're willing to pay that, I don't think anyone can be upset with you about it.

Yes, "passed" means that Disney looked over the contract, thought about, didn't think it was worthwhile to buy themselves, and let the original parties move forward with the sale.


----------



## stiej

keishashadow said:


> keishashadow--- $86-$4,300-50-AKV-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 4/11, passed 5/7
> 
> 26 days



We were submitted 4/11 too and still nothing  Maybe soon!


----------



## wildforgoofy

And now we wait....  

$95-19,000-200-BLT-June-0/13, 158/14, 200/15-Sent 4/28  

I wasn't to nervous about our contract since it seems like a fair deal, but after reading another BLT contract got bought by Disney at the same price I'm starting to wonder.


----------



## DJGifford

supersnoop said:


> On a 100 point SSR, at Direct versus Resale pricing, you're paying about $6,000 extra for the privilege of taking that contract.  If you're willing to pay that, I don't think anyone can be upset with you about it.
> 
> Yes, "passed" means that Disney looked over the contract, thought about, didn't think it was worthwhile to buy themselves, and let the original parties move forward with the sale.




Thank you for the information.  It is just such an easy process to go through Disney directly and we have the option of going to the Caribbean or somewhere nondisney through RCI exchange.  We have the option to pay more monthly and lessen the time of the loan and save some money.

I am surprised with people on a waitlist that Disney "passes" on so many.  Although, it really depends on the points, use year etc.


----------



## keishashadow

stiej said:


> We were submitted 4/11 too and still nothing  Maybe soon!


 
 good luck, makes it harder to wait when u hear others passed when submitted the same day


----------



## that's nice

wildforgoofy said:


> And now we wait....
> 
> $95-19,000-200-BLT-June-0/13, 158/14, 200/15-Sent 4/28
> 
> I wasn't to nervous about our contract since it seems like a fair deal, but after reading another BLT contract got bought by Disney at the same price I'm starting to wonder.



Added! Good Luck.

You should be fine with a semi neutral contract.


----------



## DJGifford

I received a call from Rob at Disney that our waitlist for 100 points at SSR with a Feb. UY came through.... sorry if anyone here was waiting .....

I am actually amazed that Disney is passing on so many with the length of their waitlist.

I like having the same UY for all my purchases, it just makes it more simple... 

(FYI, I have worked with the Timeshare store in the past and they were wonderful)


----------



## Millionaire2K

Millionaire2K---$99-$20,904-200-BLT-Aug-31/'13, 116/'14, 200/'15-sent 4/8, passed 5/9


----------



## DougEMG

$60-$19,081-310-OKW-APR-620/'14, 310/'15-sent 5/09

Hope I have better luck with this one.


----------



## GOOFY D

DougEMG said:


> $60-$19,081-310-OKW-APR-620/'14, 310/'15-sent 5/09
> 
> Hope I have better luck with this one.



Good luck!


----------



## MickeyFan612

DougEMG said:


> $60-$19,081-310-OKW-APR-620/'14, 310/'15-sent 5/09
> 
> Hope I have better luck with this one.



Good luck to you Doug!


----------



## that's nice

Millionaire2K said:


> Millionaire2K---$99-$20,904-200-BLT-Aug-31/'13, 116/'14, 200/'15-sent 4/8, passed 5/9


Welcome Home!!!! 





DougEMG said:


> $60-$19,081-310-OKW-APR-620/'14, 310/'15-sent 5/09
> 
> Hope I have better luck with this one.


Good luck with your track record, I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## DougEMG

that's nice said:


> Good luck with your track record, I wouldn't hold your breath.



I'm not holding my breath, but maybe I'll get lucky and it will sneak by.


----------



## agie65

DougEMG said:


> I'm not holding my breath, but maybe I'll get lucky and it will sneak by.



I wish you best of luck, this time you should fly. Your last one was weird for ROFR.


----------



## that's nice

DougEMG said:


> I'm not holding my breath, but maybe I'll get lucky and it will sneak by.



You should put an offer in on another contract to distract them while this one is going through ROFR


----------



## DougEMG

that's nice said:


> You should put an offer in on another contract to distract them while this one is going through ROFR



I'm trying, there just aren't that many great deals out there right now.


----------



## agie65

DougEMG said:


> I'm trying, there just aren't that many great deals out there right now.



For some reason market is loaded with stripped contracts.


----------



## jupers

Jupers-$78-$6708-86-SSR-7/2014...86/2015...86/2016...sent May 10


----------



## z28wiz

$72-$10800-150 DEC SSR-8/2014..150/2015...150/2016...sent May 12
Split closing with seller no dues till 2015

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bdrobet

bdrobet said:


> bdrobet---$67-$12535-180-SSR-June-0/'13, 7/'14, 180/'15, 180/'16 - sent 4/14



Just found out we passed!


----------



## kimmy85

bdrobet said:


> Just found out we passed!



Congratulations!  You must be so happy that the "waiting" is over.

Our ROFR date is about 1 week behind yours so your good news is the boost I needed!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## momdisney

Just found out it was taken :-(



Momdisney-$75-$11,250--150--BWV--Sep.--0/13, 300/14, 150/15,sent 4/17


----------



## tallyfamily

tallyfamily said:


> FOUND OUT TODAY WE PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Received closing docs today!  

$70-$15,575.00-225-SSR-Sep-39/14, 225/15- sent 3/28-passed 4/25-closing docs 5/13


----------



## wildforgoofy

momdisney said:


> Just found out it was taken :-(  Momdisney-$75-$11,250--150--BWV--Sep.--0/13, 300/14, 150/15,sent 4/17


That is sad! Is it just me or does it seem like Disney is choosing ROFR on a lot of contracts?


----------



## that's nice

jupers said:


> Jupers-$78-$6708-86-SSR-7/2014...86/2015...86/2016...sent May 10


Good luck! Added!




z28wiz said:


> $72-$10800-150 DEC SSR-8/2014..150/2015...150/2016...sent May 12
> Split closing with seller no dues till 2015
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Good Luck! Added! 





bdrobet said:


> Just found out we passed!


Welcome Home! 





momdisney said:


> Just found out it was taken :-(
> 
> Momdisney-$75-$11,250--150--BWV--Sep.--0/13, 300/14, 150/15,sent 4/17



So sorry This was on the lower end of the price range but others have gotten through. Time to find another one.


----------



## NoleFan

wildforgoofy said:


> That is sad! Is it just me or does it seem like Disney is choosing ROFR on a lot of contracts?



The price seems low & September is not a popular uy so perhaps fill a wait list ?


----------



## agie65

wildforgoofy said:


> That is sad! Is it just me or does it seem like Disney is choosing ROFR on a lot of contracts?



Yes, it seems lot of ROFR activity.


----------



## GOOFY D

Starting to think DVD is targeting resales to try and increase the prices on certain properties.   They control the market with the ROFR and can inflate resale values through ROFR.


----------



## supersnoop

GOOFY D said:


> Starting to think DVD is targeting resales to try and increase the prices on certain properties.   They control the market with the ROFR and can inflate resale values through ROFR.



I think it's a little more complicated than that.  I don't believe Disney would spend that much money to buy up resales just so they could charge a little extra direct.  They'd spend more than they make.

Almost all the ROFR's I've seen have included a full year's worth of banked points.  Disney must be looking for very particular contracts to match up with their waiting list.


----------



## Millionaire2K

GOOFY D said:


> Starting to think DVD is targeting resales to try and increase the prices on certain properties.   They control the market with the ROFR and can inflate resale values through ROFR.



Disney says that they have the ROFR to help maintain value in DVC.  So yes.  They however pick and choose based on the needs of their direct buyers.

Remember if resale prices get close to direct prices less people will go resale.


----------



## Humphery58

Humphery58 said:


> Humphery58---$79-$7900-100-SSR-Aug-100/'14, 100/'15,-sent 04/14
> 
> Suddenly not feeling too confident after reading here!



Passed 05/14!


----------



## vek239

140 VGC June UY 0/2014, 140/2015. Seller pays closing costs and 2014 dues. $126/pt. Went to ROFR 4/16.  Learned we passed ROFR last night 5/14!!  Purchased through TSS.  Woohoo!


----------



## GOOFY D

Millionaire2K said:


> Disney says that they have the ROFR to help maintain value in DVC.  So yes.  They however pick and choose based on the needs of their direct buyers.
> 
> Remember if resale prices get close to direct prices less people will go resale.



Exactly, and I think that is part of their intent.  Resale prices at BWV and BLT have skyrocketed in the last year (and maybe at other properties as well, but I have not followed many others).  I guess it is a good thing for those looking to sell though.


----------



## that's nice

Humphery58 said:


> Passed 05/14!


Welcome Home!!! Congratulations! 





vek239 said:


> 140 VGC June UY 0/2014, 140/2015. Seller pays closing costs and 2014 dues. $126/pt. Went to ROFR 4/16.  Learned we passed ROFR last night 5/14!!  Purchased through TSS.  Woohoo!


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## agie65

GOOFY D said:


> Starting to think DVD is targeting resales to try and increase the prices on certain properties.   They control the market with the ROFR and can inflate resale values through ROFR.



I agree, also to fulfill wait list. If disney does not keep the resale value of their product high enough no one will be interested in new.


----------



## KS_Disney_Dad

Just passed with days to go.  Was getting nervous!  Now if I can get someone to drop the last 2 days I need for my reservation, all we be great in the universe.

KS_Disney_Dad---$65-$8,125-125-OKW-Sept-0/'13, 250/'14, 125/'15, --sent 4/18, passed 5/16


----------



## MickeyFan612

KS_Disney_Dad said:


> Just passed with days to go.  Was getting nervous!  Now if I can get someone to drop the last 2 days I need for my reservation, all we be great in the universe.
> 
> KS_Disney_Dad---$65-$8,125-125-OKW-Sept-0/'13, 250/'14, 125/'15, --sent 4/18, passed 5/16



Great Price- Congrats!


----------



## rebeccam31

If this passes, we will be first time DVC owners!  Very excited but also quite nervous...

rebeccam31---$97-$19,990--200-BLT-Feb-200/'15, 200/'16, 200/'17, 200/'18-sent 5/5, waiting
ALSO---$98-$12,250--125-BLT-Feb-82/'15, 125/'16, 125/'17, 125/'18-sent 5/5, waiting

No annual dues due on either contract.


----------



## wisconsinmom

I'm back, our most recent SSR resale just closed this week.  We wanted points at BCV so we are taking the plunge again.

wisconsinmom-$88-$9680--110--BCV--June-- 110/14, 110/15--sent 5/16

Buyer paying closing, 2014 maint. fees, and admin fee.

This contract has been super slow, we have very slow sellers.  It took over two weeks for the sellers to get their stuff back to send to ROFR, we signed ours on 4/29!

Oh well, we don't need the points ASAP so we'll be patient and cross our fingers


----------



## skier_pete

GOOFY D said:


> Starting to think DVD is targeting resales to try and increase the prices on certain properties.   They control the market with the ROFR and can inflate resale values through ROFR.



Well duh! It behooves Disney to keep resale prices up somewhat if they are going to ask $150+ per point. In addition, they can buy up that contract at $70 a point and flip it around for $110 a point if they have demand for those resorts, so it makes double sense for them to use ROFR to keep prices up.


----------



## chitwndan

chitwndan---$81.25-$13,000-160-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 5/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/16, awaiting approval

1st post, and 1st resale bid. Seems like I got a great price, so I'm nervous. Hoping the fact it's stripped will help.


----------



## momdisney

First try

Momdisney-$75-$11,250--150--BWV--Sep.--0/13, 300/14, 150/15,sent 4/17 Taken 5/13


  second try

Well, here we go again. I just put in an offer for a different contract today. All papers signed and off to Disney.  Please ROFR, be kind!


----------



## wildforgoofy

chitwndan said:


> chitwndan---$81.25-$13,000-160-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 5/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/16, awaiting approval  1st post, and 1st resale bid. Seems like I got a great price, so I'm nervous. Hoping the fact it's stripped will help.


That is a great price! Good luck! My 30 days is May 28th and the days slowly..... tick..... by.....


----------



## wildforgoofy

Double post


----------



## wildforgoofy

momdisney said:


> First try  Momdisney-$75-$11,250--150--BWV--Sep.--0/13, 300/14, 150/15,sent 4/17 Taken 5/13    second try  Well, here we go again. I just put in an offer for a different contract today. All papers signed and off to Disney.  Please ROFR, be kind!



 Here's to second times a charm.


----------



## halld6479

we just sent in our papers for OKW June 210 pts. 210/13. 210/14, we already owe SSR directly from Disney but resale is alot less then Disney is wait listing OKW for.


----------



## judydvc

Just got word from TTS that my BWV contract of 150 points that was sent on 4/18 passed ROFR!

judydvc


----------



## that's nice

KS_Disney_Dad said:


> Just passed with days to go.  Was getting nervous!  Now if I can get someone to drop the last 2 days I need for my reservation, all we be great in the universe.
> 
> KS_Disney_Dad---$65-$8,125-125-OKW-Sept-0/'13, 250/'14, 125/'15, --sent 4/18, passed 5/16


Great price! Welcome Home!!! 





rebeccam31 said:


> If this passes, we will be first time DVC owners!  Very excited but also quite nervous...
> 
> rebeccam31---$97-$19,990--200-BLT-Feb-200/'15, 200/'16, 200/'17, 200/'18-sent 5/5, waiting
> ALSO---$98-$12,250--125-BLT-Feb-82/'15, 125/'16, 125/'17, 125/'18-sent 5/5, waiting
> 
> No annual dues due on either contract.


Good Luck! added! 

I don't see how this wouldn't pass. 






wisconsinmom said:


> I'm back, our most recent SSR resale just closed this week.  We wanted points at BCV so we are taking the plunge again.
> 
> wisconsinmom-$88-$9680--110--BCV--June-- 110/14, 110/15--sent 5/16
> 
> Buyer paying closing, 2014 maint. fees, and admin fee.
> 
> This contract has been super slow, we have very slow sellers.  It took over two weeks for the sellers to get their stuff back to send to ROFR, we signed ours on 4/29!
> 
> Oh well, we don't need the points ASAP so we'll be patient and cross our fingers


Good Luck! You wasted no time adding on.. 






chitwndan said:


> chitwndan---$81.25-$13,000-160-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 5/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/16, awaiting approval
> 
> 1st post, and 1st resale bid. Seems like I got a great price, so I'm nervous. Hoping the fact it's stripped will help.


 to the DIS and the ROFR thread. 

You did get a great price… so good that I give this a 20% chance of passing. I haven't seen a BLT go for that low in the year I've been watching prices. Your contract is stripped but not stripped to the point that it isn't attractive to DVC. I'll be hoping with you… I hope this passes. 

EDIT::: There were 2 that passed in the second half of last year that were around your price- $80 & $84. The average price for BLT is around $92-94




judydvc said:


> Just got word from TTS that my BWV contract of 150 points that was sent on 4/18 passed ROFR!
> 
> judydvc


Congratulations!!!! Welcome Home!!!!!!


----------



## Kimmly

This is my first post and first acceptance on a resale offer. We are waiting on the contract. 

$66/pt- $13,200- 200 - SSR- Aug- 147/2013( going to expire before we close most likely, seller didn't bank them....errr) 200/2014.... Seller pays closing and fees.


----------



## suemom2kay

> suemom2kay--$96-$2400-BWV-Oct-0/'13 13/'14 12/'15 sent 4/17



Passed 5/16/14.


----------



## Kimmly

Oh and ours is a bankruptcy one.


----------



## suemom2kay

Kimmly said:


> Oh and ours is a bankruptcy one.



That's crazy.  Do they still owe on the loan?  Does anyone know if that increases chance of passing ROFR?


----------



## Kimmly

suemom2kay said:


> That's crazy.  Do they still oh on the loan?  Does anyone know if that increases chance of passing ROFR?



Oh and they are Canadian. The broker said since they are Canadian, all the bankruptcy stuff is already complete, what that means I don't really know. Being that it is a bankruptcy is supposedly why the seller couldn't bank the points last month.


----------



## that's nice

Kimmly said:


> This is my first post and first acceptance on a resale offer. We are waiting on the contract.
> 
> $66/pt- $13,200- 200 - SSR- Aug- 147/2013( going to expire before we close most likely, seller didn't bank them....errr) 200/2014.... Seller pays closing and fees.


Let me know when it gets sent to ROFR and I'll add you. 





suemom2kay said:


> Passed 5/16/14.


Congratulations! Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## mattnjim

mattnjim---$115-$2,875-25-BCV-Dec-25/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15-sent 3/17, passed 4/17

Sorry, i forgot to post earlier.    Small little contract to add a good friend to the DVC family.   Matched my other points with Dec UY so i didn't care about the higher price per point.


----------



## judydvc

Actually,  I am the seller. I bought my contract directly from Disney but I'm happy that someone gets to buy it from me. I just think it will give some family happy memories.


----------



## chitwndan

Thanks "Wildforgoofey"!



that's nice said:


> to the DIS and the ROFR thread.
> 
> You did get a great price so good that I give this a 20% chance of passing. I haven't seen a BLT go for that low in the year I've been watching prices. Your contract is stripped but not stripped to the point that it isn't attractive to DVC. I'll be hoping with you I hope this passes.
> 
> EDIT::: There were 2 that passed in the second half of last year that were around your price- $80 & $84. The average price for BLT is around $92-94



So after your edit, you still think I have a 20% chance or was that pre-edit. It appears 0 BLT contracts were ROFR'd from July though Dec 2013 and only 2 have been from 1/2014 to present. (knock on wood.) It seems that the 100 point contracts are most desirable to Disney, but that could be a false pattern. 

Anyway this will be the longest 30 days ever, just wondering what folks thought my chances were. We're so excited and so nervous, already planning our next trip, despite knowing we shouldn't.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## wildforgoofy

I think GOOFY D summed it up when he lost on a good deal. 



GOOFY D said:


> Lower offers have gone through.  I knew at that price there was a risk of ROFR, but I am not going to give a seller more money than they are willing to sell for just because of the fear of ROFR.



If the seller accepts the offering price then go for. If you don't try to pass ROFR someone else would, so why not be you. Just think of it this way if you do pass you'll be doing the biggest happy dance of us all!


----------



## suemom2kay

********** said:


> Well duh! It behooves Disney to keep resale prices up somewhat if they are going to ask $150+ per point. In addition, they can buy up that contract at $70 a point and flip it around for $110 a point if they have demand for those resorts, so it makes double sense for them to use ROFR to keep prices up.



On the bright side.  It keeps value to your points.  I've bought 2 Wyndham contracts.  I paid $0.00 per point.  In the first contract, I paid only closing/transfer.  In the second contract, I paid nothing for the points and the seller paid the closing/transfer.  At least, Disney makes an effort to keep value to their points.  The other timeshare companies don't care if they lose value.  So many upside down and they can't get out because they can't even get a reasonable portion of their buying price.  God help them if they financed.


----------



## suemom2kay

that's nice said:


> Congratulations! Welcome Home!!!!



Thanks!  We're pretty excited!


----------



## shenaniganzz

We passed ROFR!! 

shenaniganzz---$55-$25,740-468-OKW-Sep-86/'14, 468/'15, 468/'16, 250/'15-sent 4/12, passed 5/16


----------



## that's nice

mattnjim said:


> mattnjim---$115-$2,875-25-BCV-Dec-25/'13, 25/'14, 25/'15-sent 3/17, passed 4/17
> 
> Sorry, i forgot to post earlier.    Small little contract to add a good friend to the DVC family.   Matched my other points with Dec UY so i didn't care about the higher price per point.


Welcome Home! Still saved a few $ from buying direct. 





judydvc said:


> Actually,  I am the seller. I bought my contract directly from Disney but I'm happy that someone gets to buy it from me. I just think it will give some family happy memories.


What's the opposite of 'welcome home' them? 

Congrats on your sale. 



shenaniganzz said:


> We passed ROFR!!
> 
> shenaniganzz---$55-$25,740-468-OKW-Sep-86/'14, 468/'15, 468/'16, 250/'15-sent 4/12, passed 5/16


Can you repost your point situation then I'll add ya! Thanks.


----------



## that's nice

chitwndan said:


> So after your edit, you still think I have a 20% chance or was that pre-edit. It appears 0 BLT contracts were ROFR'd from July though Dec 2013 and only 2 have been from 1/2014 to present. (knock on wood.) It seems that the 100 point contracts are most desirable to Disney, but that could be a false pattern.
> 
> Anyway this will be the longest 30 days ever, just wondering what folks thought my chances were. We're so excited and so nervous, already planning our next trip, despite knowing we shouldn't.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Here are the actual BLT resales in the month of March and a few other charts (credit to Don Munsil for compiling the lists and chart)

BLT:


		Code:
	

[Color="Red"]BLT Sales and ROFRs Mar 2014[/COLOR]

[Color="Green"][B]Sales
[U]Waiver  Rec'd   Pts   UY   PPP   .[/B][/U][/COLOR]
Apr 09  Mar 12  150   Feb  $ 89.00
Oct 15  Mar 24  100   Feb  $100.00
Oct 21  Mar 24  100   Feb  $ 98.00
Dec 27  Mar 25  160   Apr  $ 95.00
Jan 20  Mar 12  200   Apr  $125.00
Feb 03  Mar 12  200   Feb  $ 88.00
Feb 11  Mar 04  160   Aug  $106.00
Feb 11  Mar 07  180   Mar  $100.00
Feb 11  Mar 13  100   Feb  $103.00
Feb 11  Mar 17  250   Mar  $100.00
Feb 11  Mar 20  50    Dec  $112.00
Feb 11  Mar 25  160   Feb  $ 90.00
Feb 21  Mar 05  160   Mar  $ 97.50
Feb 21  Mar 07  250   Feb  $ 90.00
Feb 21  Mar 10  50    Dec  $108.00
Feb 23  Mar 04  50    Sep  $110.00
Feb 23  Mar 07  200   Feb  $ 95.00
Feb 23  Mar 12  100   Feb  $ 98.00
Feb 23  Mar 14  160   Feb  $ 92.50
Feb 23  Mar 17  125   Feb  $ 91.00
Feb 23  Mar 18  160   Feb  $ 92.50
Feb 23  Mar 19  50    Aug  $ 99.00
Feb 23  Mar 25  250   Feb  $ 89.00
Feb 27  Mar 14  25    Feb  $116.00
Feb 27  Mar 17  100   Mar  $100.00
Feb 27  Mar 18  300   Feb  $ 99.00
Feb 27  Mar 18  200   Mar  $ 97.00
Feb 27  Mar 24  210   Feb  $100.00
Feb 27  Mar 24  150   Dec  $ 93.00
Feb 27  Mar 24  160   Feb  $ 96.00
Feb 27  Mar 25  100   Dec  $101.00
Feb 27  Mar 31  160   Feb  $105.00
Feb 28  Mar 19  250   Feb  $ 90.00
Feb 28  Mar 25  400   Feb  $ 97.00
Feb 28  Mar 25  180   Feb  $100.00
Feb 28  Mar 26  200   Feb  $ 90.00
Mar 04  Mar 10  250   Dec  $ 88.00
Mar 04  Mar 25  250   Dec  $102.00
Mar 04  Mar 28  50    Dec  $ 92.00
Mar 05  Mar 25  125   Aug  $100.00
Mar 05  Mar 28  100   Aug  $101.00
[U]Mar 25  Mar 26  100   Feb  $ 98.00[/U]
[Color="Green"]                   Median: $ 98.00
          10th Percentile: $ 90.00
          90th Percentile: $107.80[/COLOR]


[Color="Green"][B]ROFR Exercises
[U]Deed    Rec'd   Pts   UY   PPP   .[/B][/U][/COLOR]
[U]Feb 22  Mar 28  215   Feb  $100.00[/U]
[Color="Green"]                      Max: $100.00[/color]



The last 8 months….



		Code:
	

BLT                                                                
           Aug     Sep     Oct     Nov     Dec     Jan     Feb     Mar
Med Sale   $98.00  $97.50  $100.00 $99.00  $98.00  $99.00  $98.00  $98.00 
Med ROFR   $85.00  $90.00  $0.00   $0.00   $0.00   $0.00   $0.00   $100.00 
# Sales    38      43      36      31      40      31      32      42
# ROFRs    1       8       0       0       0       0       0       1
ROFR Rate  3%      16%     0%      0%      0%      0%      0%      2%


And the average price trend for the last year….








You can see that you are really in uncharted waters here. DVD seems to exercise ROFR not only when the price is low but when there is a need- i.e.. current member adding on. My guess of 20% was before I found 2 contracts that passed near your price. I am hopeful for you but I wouldn't hold my breath. DVD does the unthinkable sometimes so you never know what's gonna happen till it does. 

Tim


----------



## wildforgoofy

Wow no June UY contracts on that list. Is a June UY common?


----------



## that's nice

wildforgoofy said:


> Wow no June UY contracts on that list. Is a June UY common?



No idea why no June contracts were sold/closed in March. June is the second highest UY at BLT. Just a weird coincidence I guess.


----------



## judydvc

The BWV contract Of mine that just passed ROFR is for a June UY. I thought June was a common UY but I didn't see many for sale. Maybe people with June UY don't sell often? Even though I am selling one of my contracts (the BWV) I still have 2 small contracts left for VWL & VGC. So I guess "Welcome Home" still applies to me.


----------



## chitwndan

Thanks for the info. Now I just need to figure out how to make the time pass quickly till we hear something


----------



## kimmy85

kimmy85---$94-$9,802-100-BCV-Aug-0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 04/21, PASSED 05/20

We just got the email from TSS.  Buyer pays closing costs and no maintenance fees until 2015.

This is our first DVC contract/membership!!


----------



## Goosey515

Goosey515 said:
			
		

> First time I purchased resale I posted here and had good luck.  That was back in 2011 before the resale changes took place.  Had an OKW resale taken in ROFR last week.  I thought maybe I'd post today after a second contract went to Disney for ROFR...maybe it'll bring luck!!
> 
> Goosey515- $69-$14,490-210-OKW- Aug - 6/'12 - 210/'13 - 210/'14 - 210/'15 (buyer paying closing and MF) sent 4/23
> 
> Let's hope this one goes through!



Just got word we passed ROFR!


----------



## wendybeth75

Happy to report that we made an offer last week, which buyer was asking for $70 PP at AKV which is good on it's own but my DH had actually offered $65 and the buyer accepted!!  I expected a counter since it was  a low offer.  Such a great price, but I am afraid Disney will take it, I am hoping that since there are no points this year they will leave it be!  It went to ROFR today. Buyer pays closing with no MF until 2015.  Here is the timeline.  
Friday 5/16 made offer-
5/19 seller accepted, contract signed
5/20 contract signed and sent to ROFR

Wendybeth75---$65-$13,689-200-AKV-Apr- 0/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/20

Hoping for some major


----------



## jerseymama

Hate waiting, finally decided to post here.  Have been going back and forth on purchasing DVC.  Made our first offer last week. Found this board the other day.  I don't know if that's good or bad??  I should have stayed off the internet.  Apparently nothing is safe from Disney. Very nervous.  Really want this for my family.


$67-$14,070-210-OKW June-78/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/15 
Buyer paying closing and 2014 MF


----------



## indylaw99

So incredibly sad! We just got notice that Disney took exercised their ROFR. We were about to book Aulani for September and now may not get another contract in time.   They passed on others offered for less than ours just in the last week. I just want to cry!!!

$63-$9450-150-OKW March- 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/15 
Buyer to pay Closing Costs and MF


----------



## that's nice

kimmy85 said:


> kimmy85---$94-$9,802-100-BCV-Aug-0/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16-sent 04/21, PASSED 05/20
> 
> We just got the email from TSS.  Buyer pays closing costs and no maintenance fees until 2015.
> 
> This is our first DVC contract/membership!!


Congrats! Welcome Home!!!





Goosey515 said:


> Just got word we passed ROFR!


Nice!!! Welcome Home!





wendybeth75 said:


> Happy to report that we made an offer last week, which buyer was asking for $70 PP at AKV which is good on it's own but my DH had actually offered $65 and the buyer accepted!!  I expected a counter since is was low.  Such a great price, but I am afraid Disney will take it., I am hoping that since there are no points this year they will leave it be!  It went to ROFR today.  Here is the timeline.  Buyer pays closing  with no Maintenance fees until 2015.
> Friday 5/16 made offer-
> 5/19 seller accepted, contract signed
> 5/20 contract signed and sent to ROFR
> 
> Wendybeth75---$65-$13,689-200-AKV-Apr- 0/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/20
> 
> Hoping for some major


Good Luck! Added!!! 





jerseymama said:


> Hate waiting, finally decided to post here.  Have been going back and forth on purchasing DVC.  Made our first offer last week. Found this board the other day.  I don't know if that's good or bad??  I should have stayed off the internet.  Apparently nothing is safe from Disney. Very nervous.  Really want this for my family.
> 
> 
> $67-$14,070-210-OKW June-78/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/15
> Buyer paying closing and 2014 MF


Good Luck! Added! 





indylaw99 said:


> So incredibly sad! We just got notice that Disney took exercised their ROFR. We were about to book Aulani for September and now may not get another contract in time.   They passed on others offered for less than ours just in the last week. I just want to cry!!!
> 
> $63-$9450-150-OKW March- 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/15
> Buyer to pay Closing Costs and MF


So sorry maybe you can rent points for this years trip then find a stripped contract which could be lower in price. Keep searching the right one will come along!


----------



## DougEMG

jerseymama said:


> Hate waiting, finally decided to post here.  Have been going back and forth on purchasing DVC.  Made our first offer last week. Found this board the other day.  I don't know if that's good or bad??  I should have stayed off the internet.  Apparently nothing is safe from Disney. Very nervous.  Really want this for my family.
> 
> 
> $67-$14,070-210-OKW June-78/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/15
> Buyer paying closing and 2014 MF



Good luck with that.  I've got an OKW at ROFR at $65/point. Maybe I'll end up blocking for you.


----------



## DougEMG

indylaw99 said:


> So incredibly sad! We just got notice that Disney took exercised their ROFR. We were about to book Aulani for September and now may not get another contract in time.   They passed on others offered for less than ours just in the last week. I just want to cry!!!
> 
> $63-$9450-150-OKW March- 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 4/15
> Buyer to pay Closing Costs and MF



Sorry to hear that.  It doesn't make me feel good about our OKW contract at ROFR.


----------



## DougEMG

shenaniganzz said:


> We passed ROFR!!
> 
> shenaniganzz---$55-$25,740-468-OKW-Sep-86/'14, 468/'15, 468/'16, 250/'15-sent 4/12, passed 5/16



Congrats


----------



## jerseymama

DougEMG said:


> Good luck with that.  I've got an OKW at ROFR at $65/point. Maybe I'll end up blocking for you.



Hope we both get it. When did yours get sent in?


----------



## MattMo

MattMo---$72-$10,800-150-SSR-Feb- 24/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/21


----------



## tbbolts

TBBolts---$45-$13,500-300-VB-Feb 195/'14, 300/15, 300/16 sent 5/4 pending


----------



## stiej

Stiej - $71-$21,300-300 SSR-Sep-186 2013-300 2014-submitted 4/11/14

Just found out today we got ROFRd. Our agent said it took so long bc we did an addendum that banked the 2013 points. Oh well.....


----------



## DougEMG

jerseymama said:


> Hope we both get it. When did yours get sent in?



Ours was sent in May 8th.


----------



## DanenRox

Our contract was sent 4/25.  Waiting patiently....


----------



## wendybeth75

DanenRox said:


> Our contract was sent 4/25.  Waiting patiently....



Waiting with you but mine was sent this week.  Good Luck!  I hope it goes through for you!


----------



## DanenRox

wendybeth75 said:


> Waiting with you but mine was sent this week.  Good Luck!  I hope it goes through for you!



You too!


----------



## princesspiglet

We are not buying, but just recently sold our BLT contract.  We had a buyer, but Disney elected their ROFR.

$90-$18,000-200-BLT-April 4/'14, 200/'15- sent 4/22, ROFR 5/20


----------



## wildfam

New contract sent to ROFR yesterday - fingers crossed:

wildfam---$80-$12,571-150-BWV-Feb- 0/'13, 95/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/22


----------



## wildforgoofy

princesspiglet said:


> We are not buying, but just recently sold our BLT contract.  We had a buyer, but Disney elected their ROFR.  $90-$18,000-200-BLT-April 4/'14, 200/'15- sent 4/22, ROFR 5/20


Oh man, anxiety level just jumped! I hope our 95$ 200 BLT contract has better luck. Lol day 25 and counting.... Ahhhhhh


----------



## DanenRox

*PASSED*! 

$83-$13,584-150-BWV-Sept-150/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-buyer pays closing-buyer/seller split 2014 maintenance fees.- sent 4/25, passed 5/23


----------



## wildforgoofy

DanenRox said:


> PASSED!   $83-$13,584-150-BWV-Sept-150/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-buyer pays closing-buyer/seller split 2014 maintenance fees.- sent 4/25, passed 5/23


Wow that is one loaded contract! Congratulations!!


----------



## that's nice

MattMo said:


> MattMo---$72-$10,800-150-SSR-Feb- 24/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/21


Good Luck!!! Added!




tbbolts said:


> TBBolts---$45-$13,500-300-VB-Feb 195/'14, 300/15, 300/16 sent 5/4 pending


Good Luck!! ADDED!!!!!





stiej said:


> Stiej - $71-$21,300-300 SSR-Sep-186 2013-300 2014-submitted 4/11/14
> 
> Just found out today we got ROFRd. Our agent said it took so long bc we did an addendum that banked the 2013 points. Oh well.....


So sorry. wonder why DVD wanted this one?


----------



## Kimmly

Ours went to ROFR today. 

 $66-$13,200-200 SSR-Aug-146-2013-200 2014-submitted 6/23/2014. And ours is a Canadian bankruptcy one, so that might impact the timeline.


----------



## that's nice

princesspiglet said:


> We are not buying, but just recently sold our BLT contract.  We had a buyer, but Disney elected their ROFR.
> 
> $90-$18,000-200-BLT-April 4/'14, 200/'15- sent 4/22, ROFR 5/20


Congratulations! 





wildfam said:


> New contract sent to ROFR yesterday - fingers crossed:
> 
> wildfam---$80-$12,571-150-BWV-Feb- 0/'13, 95/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/22


Good Luck. Added! 





DanenRox said:


> *PASSED*!
> 
> $83-$13,584-150-BWV-Sept-150/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-buyer pays closing-buyer/seller split 2014 maintenance fees.- sent 4/25, passed 5/23


Welcome Home!!! Very nice!!


----------



## that's nice

Kimmly said:


> Ours went to ROFR today.
> 
> $66-$13,200-200 SSR-Aug-146-2013-200 2014-submitted 6/23/2014. And ours is a Canadian bankruptcy one, so that might impact the timeline.



Good Luck! Added!!!


----------



## Humphery58

Humphery58---$83-$8,300-100-SSR-Aug-100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 05/22

Just passed ROFR with first contract 2 weeks ago, didn't think I'd be back here waiting again so soon! This price seems on the high end but it's exactly what I want!!


----------



## mikeymc1115

Sent to ROFR on 5/23

mikeymc1115---$76-$12,686-150-OKW (Ext)-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/23


----------



## indylaw99

Trying again!

$82-$12,300-160-AKL-Mar 44/'13, 160/'14, 160/15 sent 5/26 pending


----------



## wildforgoofy

indylaw99 said:


> Trying again!  $82-$12,300-160-AKL-Mar 44/'13, 160/'14, 160/15 sent 5/26 pending


Good luck!!!


----------



## Silver19

Hey, you still have me as waiting.  

Silver19---$89-$6400-65-BWV-April-55/'14, 65/'15- sent 4/6, passed 5/5


----------



## Mommee

This is our second try at buying a resale. I wasn't going to post the first until it passed--but it was taken   So here's our second attempt. The contracts were signed mid last week, so I'm not sure why it wasn't sent out until today. Sellers banked 13's points for us 


mommee--$68-$15,284.50-200-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 303/'14, 200/'15 -sent 5/27


----------



## DixieDelights

sadly, our first contract was taken (loaded)...

dixiedelights ---$68-$20,400-300-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 600/'14, 300/'15-sent 4/17, taken 5/15

hoping for pixie dust on our second offer!!

dixiedelights ---$69-$20,700-300-SSR-Dec-0/'14, 270/'15, 300/'16-sent 5/15


----------



## wildforgoofy

WE PASSED ROFR!! I'm so excited! Just got notified 5 minutes ago. Fun times ahead! So now what? Estoppels? 



wildforgoofy said:


> And now we wait....  $95-19,000-200-BLT-June-0/13, 158/14, 200/15-Sent 4/28


----------



## DanenRox

wildforgoofy said:


> WE PASSED ROFR!! I'm so excited! Just got notified 5 minutes ago. Fun times ahead! So now what? Estoppels?



  Fantastic!  Great news!


----------



## Jennasis

Got out member cards and welcome pack today!  CLosed on 5/2.


----------



## keishashadow

Jennasis said:


> Got out member cards and welcome pack today! CLosed on 5/2.



 welcome home

 our points showed up in our existing member account today.  Since a different UY we do have a different member number for this add on but at least they are on same log-in page and easily enough to transfer to myself if needed. 

 fyi, contract was sent on 4/11, passed 5/7 & points in hand on 5/27...quicker than I had anticipated.


----------



## xcheezhead

Contract sent to Disney today for our first purchase ever...let the countdown begin! (fingers crossed)

xcheezhead---$67-$14,070-210-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/28

Have been lurking on the boards for a looooong time soaking up all of your knowledge and appreciate all the great guidance you all provide.

Thanks!


----------



## wildforgoofy

xcheezhead said:


> Contract sent to Disney today for our first purchase ever...let the countdown begin! (fingers crossed)  xcheezhead---$67-$14,070-210-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/28  Have been lurking on the boards for a looooong time soaking up all of your knowledge and appreciate all the great guidance you all provide.  Thanks!


Good luck!!!!


----------



## vek239

vek239 said:


> 140 VGC June UY 0/2014, 140/2015. Seller pays closing costs and 2014 dues. $126/pt. Went to ROFR 4/16.  Learned we passed ROFR last night 5/14!!  Purchased through TSS.  Woohoo!


This purchase seems to be taking more time than others we've done; perhaps because it's a non-US seller? And/or because it's VGC?? We just got the first docs from the title company today with a note about the FIRPTA tax.  They haven't requested our full payment yet.  Our total for the points is $17640.


----------



## han22735

vek239 said:
			
		

> This purchase seems to be taking more time than others we've done; perhaps because it's a non-US seller? And/or because it's VGC?? We just got the first docs from the title company today with a note about the FIRPTA tax.  They haven't requested our full payment yet.  Our total for the points is $17640.



I didn't get my closing docs till day 23 after passing ROFR.  I'm just waiting for the sellers to send in their docs.


----------



## that's nice

Humphery58 said:


> Humphery58---$83-$8,300-100-SSR-Aug-100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 05/22
> 
> Just passed ROFR with first contract 2 weeks ago, didn't think I'd be back here waiting again so soon! This price seems on the high end but it's exactly what I want!!


Wow.. that was quick! 

Good luck! 





mikeymc1115 said:


> Sent to ROFR on 5/23
> 
> mikeymc1115---$76-$12,686-150-OKW (Ext)-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/23


Added! Good Luck! 





indylaw99 said:


> Trying again!
> 
> $82-$12,300-160-AKL-Mar 44/'13, 160/'14, 160/15 sent 5/26 pending


Added! Better luck this time! 





Silver19 said:


> Hey, you still have me as waiting.
> 
> Silver19---$89-$6400-65-BWV-April-55/'14, 65/'15- sent 4/6, passed 5/5


Sorry bout that! Changed to passed! Welcome Home! 






Mommee said:


> This is our second try at buying a resale. I wasn't going to post the first until it passed--but it was taken   So here's our second attempt. The contracts were signed mid last week, so I'm not sure why it wasn't sent out until today. Sellers banked 13's points for us
> 
> 
> mommee--$68-$15,284.50-200-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 303/'14, 200/'15 -sent 5/27


Added! Good Luck!!!





DixieDelights said:


> sadly, our first contract was taken (loaded)...
> 
> dixiedelights ---$68-$20,400-300-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 600/'14, 300/'15-sent 4/17, taken 5/15
> 
> hoping for pixie dust on our second offer!!
> 
> dixiedelights ---$69-$20,700-300-SSR-Dec-0/'14, 270/'15, 300/'16-sent 5/15


Sorry about losing the 1st contract…. DVD couldn't pass up all those banked points. 

Added! Good Luck!






wildforgoofy said:


> WE PASSED ROFR!! I'm so excited! Just got notified 5 minutes ago. Fun times ahead! So now what? Estoppels?


Welcome Home!!!!! 





xcheezhead said:


> Contract sent to Disney today for our first purchase ever...let the countdown begin! (fingers crossed)
> 
> xcheezhead---$67-$14,070-210-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/28
> 
> Have been lurking on the boards for a looooong time soaking up all of your knowledge and appreciate all the great guidance you all provide.
> 
> Thanks!


Added! Good Luck!!!




*REMOVED*- over 2 months

Disneyhabs---$49-$9,800-200-VB-Apr-200/'14, 200/'15, sent 03/27

VB     $49 Apr   200    $9,800       0       0    200   03/27   Disneyhabs

downeywood---$90-$29,000-320-Blt-??-320/'13, 320/'14, sent ? (posted 3/24)

BLT    $90 ???   320   $29,000       0     320    320     ???   downeywood


----------



## frank808

frank808 said:
			
		

> $125-$16130 VGC 125 Dec UY 20/2013, 250/2014, 125/2015 Buyer pays closing and 2014 m/f split buyer and seller



Sorry little late but we passed on 5/20 with TTS!!  After losing 2 contracts to mouse this one made it.


----------



## Blowfish2014

Blowfish2014---$68-$14,302-200-OKW-Feb-0/'12, 0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/21, waiting


----------



## NH Disneyfan

NH Disneyfan---$108-$18,187-160-VGC-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 3/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/2, passed 5/29


----------



## JPDtheJD

$80-$16,000-200-VWL-Aug-111/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/1, passed 5/30. Buyer pays 2014 dues. Total purchase price with the closing costs looks to be $16,530 as seller is paying ROFR fee and estoppel fee. 

Went through TTS.

We are very excited as we will now be DVC members and are planning a big family trip June 2015 at VWL.


----------



## disbound77

$65-$13,995-200-SSR-Feb-0/"13, 50/'14, 200/'15 - sent 5/1, passed 5/30

Just PASSED ROFR yesterday..


----------



## stiej

Trying again

stiej - $70 - $14,700 - 210 - AKL - Dec - 0/13, 170/14, 210/15 Buyer pays 14 dues. sent 5/31

Hoping offer #2 will make it through!


----------



## DEduck

disbound77 said:


> $65-$13,995-200-SSR-Feb-0/"13, 50/'14, 200/'15 - sent 5/1, passed 5/30  Just PASSED ROFR yesterday..



Congrats!! Can I ask which broker you used?  I'm working with TSS and was told by my rep that she typically doesn't see SSR sell for less than $70.  Wondering if I'm


----------



## DEduck

DEduck said:


> Congrats!! Can I ask which broker you used?  I'm working with TSS and was told by my rep that she typically doesn't see SSR sell for less than $70.  Wondering if I'm


. Wondering if I'm using the wrong broker?


----------



## wendybeth75

DEduck said:


> Congrats!! Can I ask which broker you used?  I'm working with TSS and was told by my rep that she typically doesn't see SSR sell for less than $70.  Wondering if I'm



If you look on the first page of this thread it lists which contracts have made it through and which ones Disney took.  that will give you an idea of what they are selling for.


----------



## bdrobet

DEduck said:


> Congrats!! Can I ask which broker you used?  I'm working with TSS and was told by my rep that she typically doesn't see SSR sell for less than $70.  Wondering if I'm



I passed ROFR last month with a 180 point contract at $67 pp.


----------



## jmail048

DEduck said:


> . Wondering if I'm using the wrong broker?


 nothing wrong with TSS. I thought they were great when I used them.  Remember they represent the seller as well. I'm sure they want to get max per point for seller and at the same time don't want to risk ROFR and have an unhappy buyer and start the process over again.


----------



## disbound77

DEduck said:


> Congrats!! Can I ask which broker you used?  I'm working with TSS and was told by my rep that she typically doesn't see SSR sell for less than $70.  Wondering if I'm



I used Fidelity Resale and was advised that the 65 dollar offer was reasonable. They were great. I thought mine had a 50/50 chance of getting thru. Price per point isn't the only factor at play.

There were 0 points for 2013 and only 50 left for 2014. It seems like the ones Disney is taking have a lot of banked points as part of the sale regardless of price.

My offer at 65 was definitely borderline though.

In my opinion and all else being equal. I think Disney is more likely to pass on ROFR if the buyer is a new owner versus existing owner. From a business perspective(Disney), a new owner is going to make new reservations for parks, dining plans etc ...meaning MORE AND NEW MONEY...whereas as an existing owner is just going upgrade the accommodations with the extra points on  trips they were already going to take meaning very little NEW money for other Disney offerings. In my situation and offer price, I think Disney would prefer the new owner which I was. If I was a current owner, I don't think it would have passed at 65 per point.

As far as your broker, offer what you want and comfortable with. If there are a lot of banked points on the contract go higher and closer to the 70 per point range.

Good Luck!


----------



## stiej

I was just ROFRd on a 300 pt contract on ssr at 71/pp. The seller banked the 13 points for us so in August we would have had 476 points (if I recall exactly).we are first time dvc folks. I guess maybe we had too many points for them to let go for 71. Of course it makes me down to see them letting 65 contracts go,  but it seems the ROFR process is pretty unpredictable.


----------



## wildforgoofy

stiej said:


> but it seems the ROFR process is pretty unpredictable.


I agree. I wonder how much research they put in to ROFR contracts. I think another DIS member said it takes them a few minutes to decide if they're going to ROFR, and then the contract just sits the 30 days to make the resale process longer then direct purchase. It's unpredictable for sure, plus it makes the 30 days OH SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## Weluvdisny

Weluvdisny---$85-$4,550-50-BWV-June-22/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15, sent 5/20, buyer pays '14 mf

I see others at over $100 pp so I'm not very hopeful this one will go through.


----------



## judydvc

Weluvdisny said:


> We are waiting for ROFR on a BWV 50 point June contract with 22-2013 points and all 50-2014 points @ $85 pp. I see others at over $100 pp so I'm not very hopeful this one will go through.



I'm in the process of selling my BWV contract of 150 points that was pretty loaded (146 points banked) at $84 a point and it passed ROFR. BWV points usually go in the low to mid $80 but you never know what Disney might do.


----------



## MouseyMin

MouseyMin -- $95 - $16,175 - 165 - BLT - FEB - 2/'14, 165/'15, 165/'16 - sent 5/5 - passed 6/2
buyer pays closing (no dues for 2014)

This is my second contract - addonitis stuck early!


----------



## rebeccam31

rebeccam31---$97-$19,990--200-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 5/5, *Passed 6/2*
rebeccam31---$98-$12,250--125-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 0/'14, 82/'15, 125/'16-sent 5/5, *Passed 6/2*

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomtoBJSF

2nd time is the charm apparently, our first contract was taken, found another contract a few days later, very similar a bit more than we wanted to pay.  but it went through and passed. 

MomtoBJSF---$76-$19000-250-AKV-Dec, 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 05/05/14, passed 06/02/14. 

I'am baffled by how Disney make their decisions.


----------



## wendybeth75

MomtoBJSF said:


> 2nd time is the charm apparently, our first contract was taken, found another contract a few days later, very similar a bit more than we wanted to pay.  but it went through and passed.
> 
> MomtoBJSF---$76-$19000-250-AKV-Dec, 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 05/05/14, passed 06/02/14.
> 
> I'am baffled by how Disney make their decisions.



Yay! Congrats!


----------



## SarahMom

SarahMom---$60-$12,000-200-HHI-Dec- 200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/5, passed 6/2.

Thank You sooooo much for this thread that guided me to have the offer & passed ROFR on this one.
That's nice: Your chart is really helpful   I decided to get HHI after I came to this thread.


----------



## tbbolts

TBBolts---$45-$13,500-300-VB-Feb 195/'14, 300/15, 300/16 sent 5/4 passed 6/2


Looking is fun, making and having offer is exciting, waiting for ROFR is long and you wonder if 30 days will ever come, now excited again.


----------



## that's nice

frank808 said:


> Sorry little late but we passed on 5/20 with TTS!!  After losing 2 contracts to mouse this one made it.


Welcome Home! Congrats!





Blowfish2014 said:


> Blowfish2014---$68-$14,302-200-OKW-Feb-0/'12, 0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/21, waiting


Good Luck! Added.





NH Disneyfan said:


> NH Disneyfan---$108-$18,187-160-VGC-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 3/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/2, passed 5/29


Welcome Home! Great price! 





JPDtheJD said:


> $80-$16,000-200-VWL-Aug-111/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/1, passed 5/30. Buyer pays 2014 dues. Total purchase price with the closing costs looks to be $16,530 as seller is paying ROFR fee and estoppel fee.
> 
> Went through TTS.
> 
> We are very excited as we will now be DVC members and are planning a big family trip June 2015 at VWL.


Welcome Home! 





disbound77 said:


> $65-$13,995-200-SSR-Feb-0/"13, 50/'14, 200/'15 - sent 5/1, passed 5/30
> 
> Just PASSED ROFR yesterday..


Welcome Home!


----------



## that's nice

stiej said:


> Trying again
> 
> stiej - $70 - $14,700 - 210 - AKL - Dec - 0/13, 170/14, 210/15 Buyer pays 14 dues. sent 5/31
> 
> Hoping offer #2 will make it through!


Good Luck!




DEduck said:


> Congrats!! Can I ask which broker you used?  I'm working with TSS and was told by my rep that she typically doesn't see SSR sell for less than $70.  Wondering if I'm


I was told the same thing by TSS when I was searching for my contract. I couldn't figure out why other people were getting SSR in the low 60's. I ended up going through Fidelity and negotiated a contract to $60.





MouseyMin said:


> MouseyMin -- $95 - $16,175 - 165 - BLT - FEB - 2/'14, 165/'15, 165/'16 - sent 5/5 - passed 6/2
> buyer pays closing (no dues for 2014)
> 
> This is my second contract - addonitis stuck early!


Welcome Home! 




rebeccam31 said:


> rebeccam31---$97-$19,990--200-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 0/'14, 200/'15, 200/'16-sent 5/5, *Passed 6/2*
> rebeccam31---$98-$12,250--125-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 0/'14, 82/'15, 125/'16-sent 5/5, *Passed 6/2*
> 
> Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome! Enjoy those points! Welcome Home! 





MomtoBJSF said:


> 2nd time is the charm apparently, our first contract was taken, found another contract a few days later, very similar a bit more than we wanted to pay.  but it went through and passed.
> 
> MomtoBJSF---$76-$19000-250-AKV-Dec, 250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15-sent 05/05/14, passed 06/02/14.
> 
> I'am baffled by how Disney make their decisions.


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## that's nice

I passed out with the computer on my lap last night… You 2 are added!!! 


I am in a super busy time with work, please bear with me if it takes an extra day or 2 to update the list. Thank you all for your understanding. 



SarahMom said:


> SarahMom---$60-$12,000-200-HHI-Dec- 200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/5, passed 6/2.
> 
> Thank You sooooo much for this thread that guided me to have the offer & passed ROFR on this one.
> That's nice: Your chart is really helpful   I decided to get HHI after I came to this thread.


Your welcome!

Welcome Home!!! 





tbbolts said:


> TBBolts---$45-$13,500-300-VB-Feb 195/'14, 300/15, 300/16 sent 5/4 passed 6/2
> 
> 
> Looking is fun, making and having offer is exciting, waiting for ROFR is long and you wonder if 30 days will ever come, now excited again.


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## nalajms

that's nice said:


> I am in a super busy time with work, please bear with me if it takes an extra day or 2 to update the list. Thank you all for your understanding.


You're doing a great job!  And thank you for taking this on


----------



## AMCSquared

AMCSquared---$85-$15625-160-AUL-Mar-0/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 06/03

AMCSquared (posting 4 a friend)---$95-$18560-175-AUL-Apr-0/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15-sent 05/22

Both contracts are buyer paying closing and 2014 MF.  One of the seller is actually located in Japan.  So the broker is limiting closing cost to $800.  Anything over that would be seller's responsibility.

Last ROFR passed appears to be $88 on a loaded contract.  So hopefully we would be safe.


----------



## SteveBlues

$79-$15,355-175-BWV-Oct-175/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15, sent 6/3

Fingers crossed.


----------



## that's nice

AMCSquared said:


> AMCSquared---$85-$15625-160-AUL-Mar-0/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 06/03
> 
> AMCSquared (posting 4 a friend)---$95-$18560-175-AUL-Apr-0/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15-sent 05/22
> 
> Both contracts are buyer paying closing and 2014 MF.  One of the seller is actually located in Japan.  So the broker is limiting closing cost to $800.  Anything over that would be seller's responsibility.
> 
> Last ROFR passed appears to be $88 on a loaded contract.  So hopefully we would be safe.


Added! Good Luck!



SteveBlues said:


> $79-$15,355-175-BWV-Oct-175/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15, sent 6/3
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Added!! Good Luck!


----------



## krikiter

stiej said:


> Trying again
> 
> stiej - $70 - $14,700 - 210 - AKL - Dec - 0/13, 170/14, 210/15 Buyer pays 14 dues. sent 5/31
> 
> Hoping offer #2 will make it through!



I'm pretty sure I'm the seller in this transaction, and while financially it doesn't technically make a difference to sellers whether contracts get ROFR'd or not, I'm really hoping this passes for you and the points go on to another Disney-loving family that will use them to make great memories.

Here's some pixie dust for you:


----------



## stiej

I hope it is your contract  too. We are in the midst of dealing with my mother in critical condition after developing septic shock. We found out our first attempt was ROFRd while she was still in icu. She is now in a long term acute care facility and my family could sure use some pixie dust. If we are your contact's family, ware a family of four who love Disney and will definitely love the magical memories we make together. Crossing our fingers for the end of the month. I could really use some good news.


----------



## halld6479

does some one from the timestore call you with he info if Disney takes ROF or if you passed?


----------



## wildforgoofy

halld6479 said:


> does some one from the timestore call you with he info if Disney takes ROF or if you passed?


I got an email that I passed.


----------



## Goosey515

halld6479 said:


> does some one from the timestore call you with he info if Disney takes ROF or if you passed?



I got a call when our contract was taken during ROFR and an email when the second contract we tried for passed.


----------



## Greg129

I've been monitoring this thread for the past month. I didn't want to jinx myself, and have Disney swoop in and exercise the ROFR. I slid under the radar...

Offer made $67.00 p/p-$15,410 OKW-230 points 9/1/2014-78 points in hold status needed to be used by 9/1/2014-buyer pays closing ($530) and Dues($1,274)- Sent 5/6/2014    Passed 6/5/2014


----------



## halld6479

when did you submit to Disney. I am waiting on OKW also.


----------



## DougEMG

Greg129 said:


> I've been monitoring this thread for the past month. I didn't want to jinx myself, and have Disney swoop in and exercise the ROFR. I slid under the radar...
> 
> Offer made $67.00 p/p-$15,410 OKW-230 points 9/1/2014-78 points in hold status needed to be used by 9/1/2014-buyer pays closing ($530) and Dues($1,274)- Sent 5/6/2014    Passed 6/5/2014



Congrats on passing.


----------



## DougEMG

DougEMG said:


> $60-$19,081-310-OKW-APR-620/'14, 310/'15-sent 5/09
> 
> Hope I have better luck with this one.



Just found out this morning that we passed


----------



## agie65

DougEMG said:


> Just found out this morning that we passed



Congrats, finally you got your hand on OKW. Enjoy your points.


----------



## 15titles

Just got the email that we passed ROFR! 

15titles---$72-$15,120-210-BWV-Oct-72/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, sent 5/7. Buyer pays closing costs.

and I originally thought it was sent on 5/5, but it was actually 5/7.


----------



## DougEMG

15titles said:


> Just got the email that we passed ROFR!
> 
> 15titles---$72-$15,120-210-BWV-Oct-72/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, sent 5/7. Buyer pays closing costs.
> 
> and I originally thought it was sent on 5/5, but it was actually 5/7.



Congrats on getting that contract through.  BWV is our favorite resort.


----------



## Splashboat

DougEMG said:


> Congrats on passing.



After you rent out those banked points you end up with a fantastic price.  Congratulations - I didn't think you had a chance

(Took the wrong message to quote - meant to take the one where you note you passed)


----------



## DougEMG

Splashboat said:


> After you rent out those banked points you end up with a fantastic price.  Congratulations - I didn't think you had a chance
> 
> (Took the wrong message to quote - meant to take the one where you note you passed)



I was definitely worried.  This one did end up costing me close to $6/point more than the 500 point OKW contract I lost a month earlier.  Losing that one made me very sad.  It also makes me sad that I didn't buy more in 2012.


----------



## R0cky

R0cky---$58-$13,340-230-OKW-Jun-0/'13, 0/'14, 243/'15-sent 6/6,


----------



## MagicJourney

MagicJourney ---$59-$9,700-150-HHI-Jun-0/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-sent 6/6


----------



## jmmess

DougEMG said:


> Just found out this morning that we passed



Congrats! So happy DougEMG finally got one through!


----------



## jmmess

R0cky said:


> R0cky---$58-$13,340-230-OKW-Jun-0/'13, 0/'14, 243/'15-sent 6/6,





MagicJourney said:


> MagicJourney ---$59-$9,700-150-HHI-Jun-0/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-sent 6/6



Best of luck with ROFR! Let the countdown begin!


----------



## jerseymama

DougEMG said:


> Just found out this morning that we passed



That's great news congrats! I guess I should find out next week about my okw offer.


----------



## ITALIANANGLO69

$97.50-$19,500-200-VGC-Jun-0/'12, 0/'13, 184/'14, 200/'15-sent 4/30, passed 6/1


----------



## ITALIANANGLO69

$66.86-$11,700-175-VWL-Aug-175/'12, 175/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15-sent 4/16, passed 5/18


----------



## ITALIANANGLO69

$75-$12,000-160-AKL-Dec-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/12, still Waiting


----------



## wildforgoofy

ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> $75-$12,000-160-AKL-Dec-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/12, still Waiting



Is it normal to have such a long wait? How are you dealing with it? I'd be bonkers!


----------



## goofy friend

$105-$10500-100-BLT-Oct--sent 5/9, passed 6/6


----------



## minni

$68-$10,200-150-OKW-Sept-150/'12, 0/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/9, passed 6/9


----------



## wendybeth75

ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> $75-$12,000-160-AKL-Dec-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/12, still Waiting



Oh wow!  I thought it was 30 days.  It was sent to ROFR on 4/12?  I hope mine doesn't take this long too!


----------



## ITALIANANGLO69

wendybeth75 said:


> Oh wow!  I thought it was 30 days.  It was sent to ROFR on 4/12?  I hope mine doesn't take this long too!



Disney required the seller bank his 2013 points but wouldn't allow him to do that until he paid his 2014 maintenance fees in full. So that set us back over a month. Disney started the 30 day ROFR waiting period clock all over again and now we are supposed to hear back by June 17


----------



## halld6479

just got the email our offer for 210 points at OKW at $68. a point passed it was loaded with 13 & 14 points. now we have SSR and OKW.June use year $13,041 It took right at 4 weeks


----------



## wendybeth75

ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> Disney required the seller bank his 2013 points but wouldn't allow him to do that until he paid his 2014 maintenance fees in full. So that set us back over a month. Disney started the 30 day ROFR waiting period clock all over again and now we are supposed to hear back by June 17



Oh that stinks!  I won't complain about a month being a long wait anymore.  Best of luck with it!


----------



## that's nice

Greg129 said:


> I've been monitoring this thread for the past month. I didn't want to jinx myself, and have Disney swoop in and exercise the ROFR. I slid under the radar...
> 
> Offer made $67.00 p/p-$15,410 OKW-230 points 9/1/2014-78 points in hold status needed to be used by 9/1/2014-buyer pays closing ($530) and Dues($1,274)- Sent 5/6/2014    Passed 6/5/2014


Welcome Home!





DougEMG said:


> Just found out this morning that we passed


So happy to hear Doug! This contract ain't too shabby you'll be loving all those banked points! Welcome Home! 





15titles said:


> Just got the email that we passed ROFR!
> 
> 15titles---$72-$15,120-210-BWV-Oct-72/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15, sent 5/7. Buyer pays closing costs.
> 
> and I originally thought it was sent on 5/5, but it was actually 5/7.


Welcome Home! 





R0cky said:


> R0cky---$58-$13,340-230-OKW-Jun-0/'13, 0/'14, 243/'15-sent 6/6,


Good Luck!!





MagicJourney said:


> MagicJourney ---$59-$9,700-150-HHI-Jun-0/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-sent 6/6


Good Luck!





ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> $97.50-$19,500-200-VGC-Jun-0/'12, 0/'13, 184/'14, 200/'15-sent 4/30, passed 6/1


Killer Price! Welcome Home! 




ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> $66.86-$11,700-175-VWL-Aug-175/'12, 175/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15-sent 4/16, passed 5/18


Very nice! Welcome Home! 





ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> $75-$12,000-160-AKL-Dec-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/12, still Waiting


Added! 





goofy friend said:


> $105-$10500-100-BLT-Oct--sent 5/9, passed 6/6


Welcome Home!!!





minni said:


> $68-$10,200-150-OKW-Sept-150/'12, 0/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/9, passed 6/9


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## halld6479

$69,210 pts, OKW, June, 6/13 210, 6/14 210, 6/15 210, sent 5/9, passed 6/9


----------



## jupers

SSR Passed $78, 86, 7...2014, 86...2015...86...2016, no dues till 2015.  Sent 5/10 passed 6/9


----------



## nan214

nan214  $85-12,750 - 150 - BWI - Oct 115/13  150/14  150/15  Sent 6/3


----------



## Eeyore1979

Eeyore1979  $72-$11,731-150-SSR-Sept-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 - sent 6/9


----------



## that's nice

halld6479 said:


> $69,210 pts, OKW, June, 6/13 210, 6/14 210, 6/15 210, sent 5/9, passed 6/9


Welcome Home! 





jupers said:


> SSR Passed $78, 86, 7...2014, 86...2015...86...2016, no dues till 2015.  Sent 5/10 passed 6/9


I'd like to add you but please use the correct format. 





nan214 said:


> nan214  $85-12,750 - 150 - BWI - Oct 115/13  150/14  150/15  Sent 6/3


Good Luck! 




Eeyore1979 said:


> Eeyore1979  $72-$11,731-150-SSR-Sept-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 - sent 6/9


Good Luck!


----------



## Manjestic

Manjestic $88-$14,080-160-BCV-Dec-128/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15 - sent 5/26


----------



## Viktoria

Didn't want to jinx anything, but found out a few days ago that we passed!!

 Viktoria - $74 - $14,800 - 200 - AKV - Dec 200/14, 200/15, Sent 5/11 passed 6/9


----------



## wildforgoofy

Viktoria said:


> Didn't want to jinx anything, but found out a few days ago that we passed!!  Florida_sarah $74 - $14,800 - 200 - AKV - Dec 200/14, 200/15, Sent 5/11 passed 6/9


Congratulations! I was just watching a video of AKV lobby and pool area and it looks amazing.


----------



## moran66

BLT passed today!! We found out as we checked into vero beach ...shaping up to be a good day$86.66 PP-$13,689.75(total price) buyer pays closing-150-BLT-Dec-, 0/'13, 3/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/13 ...passed 6/12


----------



## jerseymama

jerseymama---$67-$14,070-210-OKW June-78/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/15 passed 6/12 

So happy!!


----------



## MouseyMin

moran66 said:


> BLT passed today!! We found out as we checked into vero beach ...shaping up to be a good day$86.66 PP-$13,689.75(total price) buyer pays closing-150-BLT-Dec-, 0/'13, 3/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/13 ...passed 6/12



WOW - that's a great price!!  Congrats!


----------



## LaNina72

LaNina72 said:


> LaNina72---$76-$4,412-50-AKV-Apr-0/'12, 0/'13, 0/'14, 50/'15-sent 5/7, waiting.
> 
> Closing cost $417
> Admin fee $195



Got an email from our broker that we passed.  

A nice little contract to accompany our VWL contract....


----------



## z28wiz

z28wiz---$72-$10800-150-SSR-Dec-8/'14, 150/'15, sent 5/12

Passed 6/12

This was with buyer/seller splitting closing and seller paying the dues on the 8 points


----------



## wildforgoofy

moran66 said:


> BLT passed today!! We found out as we checked into vero beach ...shaping up to be a good day$86.66 PP-$13,689.75(total price) buyer pays closing-150-BLT-Dec-, 0/'13, 3/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/13 ...passed 6/12



That's awesome!!! And WOW! Great price too!


----------



## chitwndan

moran66 said:


> BLT passed today!! We found out as we checked into vero beach ...shaping up to be a good day$86.66 PP-$13,689.75(total price) buyer pays closing-150-BLT-Dec-, 0/'13, 3/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/13 ...passed 6/12



CONGRATS! that's a great price. You've given me a little hope that mine will pass.


----------



## that's nice

Manjestic said:


> Manjestic $88-$14,080-160-BCV-Dec-128/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15 - sent 5/26


Good Luck!!





Viktoria said:


> Didn't want to jinx anything, but found out a few days ago that we passed!!
> 
> Viktoria - $74 - $14,800 - 200 - AKV - Dec 200/14, 200/15, Sent 5/11 passed 6/9


Welcome Home! 





moran66 said:


> BLT passed today!! We found out as we checked into vero beach ...shaping up to be a good day$86.66 PP-$13,689.75(total price) buyer pays closing-150-BLT-Dec-, 0/'13, 3/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/13 ...passed 6/12



Welcome Home!




jerseymama said:


> jerseymama---$67-$14,070-210-OKW June-78/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/15 passed 6/12
> 
> So happy!!


Welcome Home!





LaNina72 said:


> Got an email from our broker that we passed.
> 
> A nice little contract to accompany our VWL contract....


Welcome Home!!!





z28wiz said:


> z28wiz---$72-$10800-150-SSR-Dec-8/'14, 150/'15, sent 5/12
> 
> Passed 6/12
> 
> This was with buyer/seller splitting closing and seller paying the dues on the 8 points


Welcome Home!!!


----------



## wildforgoofy

chitwndan said:


> CONGRATS! that's a great price. You've given me a little hope that mine will pass.


I've been thinking about your offer. Still sending you good luck!


----------



## chitwndan

wildforgoofy said:


> I've been thinking about your offer. Still sending you good luck!



Thanks a lot! I really appreciate that. 

Ours didn't get sent to Disney until 5/30, so still about 2 week to go.


----------



## wisconsinmom

wisconsinmom said:


> I'm back, our most recent SSR resale just closed this week.  We wanted points at BCV so we are taking the plunge again.
> 
> wisconsinmom-$88-$9680--110--BCV--June-- 110/14, 110/15--sent 5/16
> 
> Buyer paying closing, 2014 maint. fees, and admin fee.
> 
> This contract has been super slow, we have very slow sellers.  It took over two weeks for the sellers to get their stuff back to send to ROFR, we signed ours on 4/29!
> 
> Oh well, we don't need the points ASAP so we'll be patient and cross our fingers



Just heard that we passed!   

We are on vacation so hopefully the paperwork won't come through until we get home.  We check in at Aulani tomorrow, I kind of thought we'd hear about ROFR while we were there but I'll take it today


----------



## chitwndan

wisconsinmom said:


> Just heard that we passed!
> 
> We are on vacation so hopefully the paperwork won't come through until we get home.  We check in at Aulani tomorrow, I kind of thought we'd hear about ROFR while we were there but I'll take it today



Congratulations! That's great news.


----------



## Yokuku

$54 - $12,056 - 200 - HHI - Apr - 200/14, 200/15 - Sent 5/19, Passed 6/16


----------



## TMBeach

Just heard from TTS that Disney waived ROFR today..YAHOO:

TMBeach---$82-$21,712-240-BWV-Dec-107/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14, 240/'15-sent 5/19, passed 6/16


----------



## DixieDelights

We passed rofr this time!!

dixiedelights ---$69-$20,700-300-SSR-Dec-0/'14, 270/'15, 300/'16-sent 5/15 passed 6/12

Our sellers can't close until September.  Has anyone else dealt with this?  Is it a done deal or could things still go wrong?  Excited!!!


----------



## ohionola

Ohionola---$82-$6150-75-SSR-Sep-0/'14, 75/'15, sent 6/17


----------



## mort1331

$62-$13330-200-SSR-Feb-0/2013-,200/2014-,200-2015, sent 6/16/14
Was looking for a better UY for out March break, currently have April.
Doubling our points so the girls can have their own room
splitting MF and AD and we of course pay Fidelity 195
still works out to 66.5/point so here goes nothing


----------



## ITALIANANGLO69

$75-$12,000-160-AKL-Dec-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/12, resent 5/17, passed 6/17


----------



## Kimmly

Disney waived our ROFR today. Yay!!! 

$66/pt- $13,200- 200 - SSR- Aug- 147/2013, 200/2014.... Seller pays closing and fees. Sent 5/23 approved June 19.

The 2013 points are going to expire before we close most likely, seller couldn't bank them, because it is a bankruptcy


----------



## RiverBound757

$75/pt- $16,125 for 215 pts- UY-Dec- AKL. 2013-0, 2014-395, 2015-215. Sent 6/18
Seller is paying closing and I'm only paying for 2014 maintenance. Had 2013s banked already.


----------



## momdisney

Momdisney---$83-$12,501--150-Boardwalk-feb- 150/'14, 150/'15 sent 05/21 passed 06/19.   Seller paying closing, estoppel and 2014 maintenance fee.



This was my second attempt, first one was taken :-(
Second time charmed


----------



## Blowfish2014

Got the email this morning.   Got past ROFR!   I'm so excited can't wait to close and get in the system.

Blowfish2014---$68-$14,302-200-OKW-Feb-0/'12, 0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/21,passed 6/19



As Tom Petty said, _ "The waiting was the hardest part!"_


----------



## wildforgoofy

Blowfish2014 said:


> As Tom Petty said,  "The waiting was the hardest part!"


Congratulations!!! & love it!


----------



## wildforgoofy

momdisney said:


> Momdisney---$83-$12,501--150-Boardwalk-feb- 150/'14, 150/'15 sent 05/21 passed 06/19.   Seller paying closing, estoppel and 2014 maintenance fee.  This was my second attempt, first one was taken :-( Second time charmed



Congratulations!!!


----------



## wildforgoofy

ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> $75-$12,000-160-AKL-Dec-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/12, resent 5/17, passed 6/17



Congratulations! 



Kimmly said:


> Disney waived our ROFR today. Yay!!!
> 
> $66/pt- $13,200- 200 - SSR- Aug- 147/2013, 200/2014.... Seller pays closing and fees. Sent 5/23 approved June 19.
> 
> The 2013 points are going to expire before we close most likely, seller couldn't bank them, because it is a bankruptcy



Congratulations! 



RiverBound757 said:


> $75/pt- $16,125 for 215 pts- UY-Dec- AKL. 2013-0, 2014-395, 2015-215. Sent 6/18
> Seller is paying closing and I'm only paying for 2014 maintenance. Had 2013s banked already.



Good Luck! 
I love watching this board!


----------



## JessLCH

I am in total shock that we passed this one...really thought it wouldn't go through but no harm in trying...just got word it passed!

JessLCH VWL  $65/pt 650 Sept 565/2014, 650/2015

Buyer pays dues on 2014 available points and closing


----------



## JessLCH

JessLCH said:


> I am in total shock that we passed this one...really thought it wouldn't go through but no harm in trying...just got word it passed!
> 
> JessLCH VWL  $65/pt 650 Sept 565/2014, 650/2015
> 
> Buyer pays dues on 2014 available points and closing



sent 5/20, passed 6/19

sorry my format may be off...in a rush


----------



## mikeymc1115

mikeymc1115 said:


> Sent to ROFR on 5/23
> 
> mikeymc1115---$76-$12,686-150-OKW (Ext)-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/23



found out this afternoon that we passed 

mikeymc1115---$76-$12,686-150-OKW (Ext)-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/23, passed 6/19


----------



## AMCSquared

AMCSquared said:


> AMCSquared---$85-$15625-160-AUL-Mar-0/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 06/03
> 
> AMCSquared (posting 4 a friend)---$95-$18560-175-AUL-Apr-0/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15-sent 05/22
> 
> Both contracts are buyer paying closing and 2014 MF.  One of the seller is actually located in Japan.  So the broker is limiting closing cost to $800.  Anything over that would be seller's responsibility.
> 
> Last ROFR passed appears to be $88 on a loaded contract.  So hopefully we would be safe.



The earlier (posting 4 a friend) one passed today.  Now just waiting for the other one!

AMCSquared---$95-$18,560-175-AUL-Apr-0/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15-sent 05/22, passed 06/19


----------



## Tonygee

Tonygee---$79-$16,590-210-BWV-Mar-210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/20 passed 6/19


----------



## MattMo

Passed today!

MattMo---$72-$10,800-150-SSR-Feb- 24/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/21 passed 6/19


----------



## wendybeth75

wendybeth75 said:


> Happy to report that we made an offer last week, which buyer was asking for $70 PP at AKV which is good on it's own but my DH had actually offered $65 and the buyer accepted!!  I expected a counter since it was  a low offer.  Such a great price, but I am afraid Disney will take it, I am hoping that since there are no points this year they will leave it be!  It went to ROFR today. Buyer pays closing with no MF until 2015.  Here is the timeline.
> Friday 5/16 made offer-
> 5/19 seller accepted, contract signed
> 5/20 contract signed and sent to ROFR
> 
> Wendybeth75---$65-$13,689-200-AKV-Apr- 0/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/20
> 
> Hoping for some major



I am happy to report we got our Pixie dust!  Disney waived ROFR! I feel like we got a great deal!  Woo-Hoo!  And off to Disney tomorrow for our anniversary.  Life is good!  
Wendybeth75---$65-$13,689-200-AKV-Apr- 0/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/20 passed 6/19


----------



## chitwndan

Tonygee said:


> Tonygee---$79-$16,590-210-BWV-Mar-210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/20 passed 6/19



Congratulations!



wendybeth75 said:


> I am happy to report we got our Pixie dust!  Disney waived ROFR! I feel like we got a great deal!  Woo-Hoo!  And off to Disney tomorrow for our anniversary.  Life is good!
> Wendybeth75---$65-$13,689-200-AKV-Apr- 0/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/20 passed 6/19



Wow, wow, wow! Congratulations! That is a  great price!

I'm very happy for you.


----------



## wendybeth75

chitwndan said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, wow, wow! Congratulations! That is a  great price!
> 
> I'm very happy for you.



Thank You!  TBH, I was afraid that it was TOO good of a price.   I can't believe we made it through ROFR, I was really expecting it to be taken!


----------



## chitwndan

wendybeth75 said:


> Thank You!  TBH, I was afraid that it was TOO good of a price.   I can't believe we made it through ROFR, I was really expecting it to be taken!



You're welcome!

Trust me, I understand. I've got just over a week to go on the ROFR on my too good to be purchase. I'm hopeful seeing yours go though that mine has a chance. There have been a few really low ones getting through recently.... maybe someone's on vacation


----------



## wildforgoofy

wendybeth75 said:


> I am happy to report we got our Pixie dust!  Disney waived ROFR! I feel like we got a great deal!  Woo-Hoo!  And off to Disney tomorrow for our anniversary.  Life is good! Wendybeth75---$65-$13,689-200-AKV-Apr- 0/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/20 passed 6/19


Amazing price!! My kids love AKV! So happy for you!


----------



## wildfam

wildfam said:


> New contract sent to ROFR yesterday - fingers crossed:
> 
> wildfam---$80-$12,571-150-BWV-Feb- 0/'13, 95/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/22



We passed ROFR yesterday - very excited, but have to wait a few months to close due to sellers upcoming reservation.   

wildfam---$80-$12,571-150-BWV-Feb- 0/'13, 95/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/22, passed 6/19


----------



## chitwndan

wildfam said:


> We passed ROFR yesterday - very excited, but have to wait a few months to close due to sellers upcoming reservation.
> 
> wildfam---$80-$12,571-150-BWV-Feb- 0/'13, 95/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/22, passed 6/19



Congratulations!


----------



## JessLCH

I am reposting my info since I did not have it in the proper format.

JessLCH---$65-650-VWL-565/'14, 650/'15-sent 5/20, passed 5/19

Buyer pays closing and dues on available 2014 points


----------



## SIC7121

We passed ROFR yesterday!

$70-$11,200.00-160-SSR-Feb-199/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/20, passed 6/19


----------



## mort1331

Congrats SIC7121 that makes me feel a little safer, but still long way to wait, good job


----------



## KingLouis

Hi All,

First time poster...  
Just letting you know we passed today..  We are SUPER EXCITED!!

$97 - $31,040 - 320 - BLT - Apr - 208/'14, 320/'15 - sent 5/23, passed 6/20
We are paying closing costs and dues on 2014 points.

I wish I would have found this thread prior to making our offer..  We might have gotten a better price.. but the contract size and use year couldn't be better for us..

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## chitwndan

Congratulations! As long as you're happy with the purchase I wouldn't worry about if anyone else got a little better deal. You saved a ton over resale and your deal is not bad at all.


----------



## MagicJourney

chitwndan said:


> Congratulations! As long as you're happy with the purchase I wouldn't worry about if anyone else got a little better deal. You saved a ton over resale and your deal is not bad at all.



Well said. Happiness is priceless. Congrats to all who passed!


----------



## wildforgoofy

KingLouis said:


> Hi All,  First time poster... Just letting you know we passed today..  We are SUPER EXCITED!!  $97 - $31,040 - 320 - BLT - Apr - 208/'14, 320/'15 - sent 5/23, passed 6/20 We are paying closing costs and dues on 2014 points.  I wish I would have found this thread prior to making our offer..  We might have gotten a better price.. but the contract size and use year couldn't be better for us..  Woo Hoo!!!



Congratulations! And don't forget to post on the BLT owners thread too. Lots of great info if you're new to BLT like me.


----------



## Humphery58

Humphery58 said:


> Humphery58---$83-$8,300-100-SSR-Aug-100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 05/22
> 
> Just passed ROFR with first contract 2 weeks ago, didn't think I'd be back here waiting again so soon! This price seems on the high end but it's exactly what I want!!



Passed on 2nd contract 06/19!!!


----------



## ImTempest

Offer accepted!!!!  Now the waiting begins.

ImTempest---$68-$10,880-160-OKW-Mar-160/'13(banked),160/'14,160/'15-sent 6/23.


----------



## that's nice

Hey everyone 

I jut got through a crazy week with work and starting tomorrow I go back to a 'normal' schedule. I will start updating tomorrow(monday). I will continue this thread till the end of the month. At that point I will start a new ROFR thread to take us from July till the end of the year. The lists are starting to get long and it is starting to get hard to manage. Of course I will link this thread in the new ROFR list. 

Thank you for your patience with me as I just got through 6 weeks of insane hours.

Tim


----------



## wildforgoofy

Thanks for all your work Tim.


----------



## Weluvdisny

Weluvdisny---$85-$4,550-50-BWV-June-22/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15, sent 5/20, buyer pays '14 mf

passed 6/21!!


----------



## Justin1882

Very interesting info on here. My wife and I will need to sit down and look at this option


----------



## indylaw99

indylaw99 said:


> Trying again!
> 
> $82-$12,300-160-AKL-Mar 44/'13, 160/'14, 160/15 sent 5/26 pending



We just got word that we passed ROFR today (6.23). YEA!!!! We were worried with the contract being loaded but we knew our bid was pretty high this time (after losing out on one last month)

Now I just need to get the points in time to book my trip to Aulani in SEPTEMBER. EEK. I've been on pins and needles checking out availability there practically every day this month.


----------



## lovinwdw

$75-$13,500-180 points-SSR-Dec./180-sent 6/20-the long wait has just begun!


----------



## Manjestic

Manjestic $88-$14,080-160-BCV-Dec-128/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15 - sent 5/26, passed 6/23

Dude. Sweet.


----------



## that's nice

Yokuku said:


> $54 - $12,056 - 200 - HHI - Apr - 200/14, 200/15 - Sent 5/19, Passed 6/16


Welcome Home!




TMBeach said:


> Just heard from TTS that Disney waived ROFR today..YAHOO:
> 
> TMBeach---$82-$21,712-240-BWV-Dec-107/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14, 240/'15-sent 5/19, passed 6/16


Welcome Home!




DixieDelights said:


> We passed rofr this time!!
> 
> dixiedelights ---$69-$20,700-300-SSR-Dec-0/'14, 270/'15, 300/'16-sent 5/15 passed 6/12
> 
> Our sellers can't close until September.  Has anyone else dealt with this?  Is it a done deal or could things still go wrong?  Excited!!!


Welcome Home! 

Most likely they have a trip planned from what I understand it happens often.





ohionola said:


> Ohionola---$82-$6150-75-SSR-Sep-0/'14, 75/'15, sent 6/17


Good Luck!





mort1331 said:


> $62-$13330-200-SSR-Feb-0/2013-,200/2014-,200-2015, sent 6/16/14
> Was looking for a better UY for out March break, currently have April.
> Doubling our points so the girls can have their own room
> splitting MF and AD and we of course pay Fidelity 195
> still works out to 66.5/point so here goes nothing


Good Luck!





ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> $75-$12,000-160-AKL-Dec-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/12, resent 5/17, passed 6/17


Welcome Home!





Kimmly said:


> Disney waived our ROFR today. Yay!!!
> 
> $66/pt- $13,200- 200 - SSR- Aug- 147/2013, 200/2014.... Seller pays closing and fees. Sent 5/23 approved June 19.
> 
> The 2013 points are going to expire before we close most likely, seller couldn't bank them, because it is a bankruptcy


Welcome Home! 





RiverBound757 said:


> $75/pt- $16,125 for 215 pts- UY-Dec- AKL. 2013-0, 2014-395, 2015-215. Sent 6/18
> Seller is paying closing and I'm only paying for 2014 maintenance. Had 2013s banked already.


Good Luck!





momdisney said:


> Momdisney---$83-$12,501--150-Boardwalk-feb- 150/'14, 150/'15 sent 05/21 passed 06/19.   Seller paying closing, estoppel and 2014 maintenance fee.
> 
> 
> 
> This was my second attempt, first one was taken :-(
> Second time charmed


Welcome Home!!!





Blowfish2014 said:


> Got the email this morning.   Got past ROFR!   I'm so excited can't wait to close and get in the system.
> 
> Blowfish2014---$68-$14,302-200-OKW-Feb-0/'12, 0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/21,passed 6/19
> 
> 
> 
> As Tom Petty said, _ "The waiting was the hardest part!"_


Welcome Home!!!





JessLCH said:


> I am in total shock that we passed this one...really thought it wouldn't go through but no harm in trying...just got word it passed!
> 
> JessLCH VWL  $65/pt 650 Sept 565/2014, 650/2015
> 
> Buyer pays dues on 2014 available points and closing


Welcome Home!!!





mikeymc1115 said:


> found out this afternoon that we passed
> 
> mikeymc1115---$76-$12,686-150-OKW (Ext)-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/23, passed 6/19


Welcome Home!!!!


Page 66 updated.


----------



## lovinwdw

After reading through this thread, I'm wondering if I'm paying too much at $75 per point for SSR...


----------



## that's nice

AMCSquared said:


> The earlier (posting 4 a friend) one passed today.  Now just waiting for the other one!
> 
> AMCSquared---$95-$18,560-175-AUL-Apr-0/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15-sent 05/22, passed 06/19


Nice!




Tonygee said:


> Tonygee---$79-$16,590-210-BWV-Mar-210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/20 passed 6/19


Welcome Home!!!





MattMo said:


> Passed today!
> 
> MattMo---$72-$10,800-150-SSR-Feb- 24/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/21 passed 6/19


Welcome Home!!!





wendybeth75 said:


> I am happy to report we got our Pixie dust!  Disney waived ROFR! I feel like we got a great deal!  Woo-Hoo!  And off to Disney tomorrow for our anniversary.  Life is good!
> Wendybeth75---$65-$13,689-200-AKV-Apr- 0/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/20 passed 6/19


Welcome Home!!!!





wildfam said:


> We passed ROFR yesterday - very excited, but have to wait a few months to close due to sellers upcoming reservation.
> 
> wildfam---$80-$12,571-150-BWV-Feb- 0/'13, 95/'14, 150/'15-sent 5/22, passed 6/19


WelcomeHome!!!!





SIC7121 said:


> We passed ROFR yesterday!
> 
> $70-$11,200.00-160-SSR-Feb-199/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/20, passed 6/19


Welcome Home!!!





KingLouis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time poster...
> Just letting you know we passed today..  We are SUPER EXCITED!!
> 
> $97 - $31,040 - 320 - BLT - Apr - 208/'14, 320/'15 - sent 5/23, passed 6/20
> We are paying closing costs and dues on 2014 points.
> 
> I wish I would have found this thread prior to making our offer..  We might have gotten a better price.. but the contract size and use year couldn't be better for us..
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!


Welcome Home!!!

Page 67 updated


----------



## that's nice

Humphery58 said:


> Passed on 2nd contract 06/19!!!


WElcome Home!!!





ImTempest said:


> Offer accepted!!!!  Now the waiting begins.
> 
> ImTempest---$68-$10,880-160-OKW-Mar-160/'13(banked),160/'14,160/'15-sent 6/23.


Good Luck!





Weluvdisny said:


> Weluvdisny---$85-$4,550-50-BWV-June-22/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15, sent 5/20, buyer pays '14 mf
> 
> passed 6/21!!


Welcome Home!





lovinwdw said:


> $75-$13,500-180 points-SSR-Dec./180-sent 6/20-the long wait has just begun!


What is your point situation?





Manjestic said:


> Manjestic $88-$14,080-160-BCV-Dec-128/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15 - sent 5/26, passed 6/23
> 
> Dude. Sweet.


Welcome Home!!!





lovinwdw said:


> After reading through this thread, I'm wondering if I'm paying too much at $75 per point for SSR...


It is on the higher side but compare $75 to the direct price of $130 and it doesn't look all too bad. 



ALL CAUGHT UP.


----------



## chitwndan

lovinwdw said:


> After reading through this thread, I'm wondering if I'm paying too much at $75 per point for SSR...



I'll say the same thing I said to another owner waiting for ROFR on BLT wondering if they paid too much.

As long as you're happy with the purchase I wouldn't worry about if anyone else got a little better deal. You saved a ton over resale so your deal is not bad at all.


----------



## Humphery58

lovinwdw said:


> After reading through this thread, I'm wondering if I'm paying too much at $75 per point for SSR...



I just bought for $83 per point at SSR but I'm happy having the flexibility of 2 smaller contracts instead of a larger one that would be fewer $$ per point. Not a great deal for some but I didn't want to risk having to wait awhile for exactly what I wanted, so it was well worth it to grab what was perfect for me right away.


----------



## chitwndan

Humphery58 said:


> I just bought for $83 per point at SSR but I'm happy having the flexibility of 2 smaller contracts instead of a larger one that would be fewer $$ per point. Not a great deal for some but I didn't want to risk having to wait awhile for exactly what I wanted, so it was well worth it to grab what was perfect for me right away.



$8 a point won't make that much difference in the long run.

Congrats again!


----------



## DeefromOhio

We passed ROFR on May 2, 2014 and closed the sale on June 4th. We finally received our membership letter on June 18th. Already booked for the first week of December at AKL and SSR...hoping for VWL! Yay! We've only ever stayed at POFQ and POR, so we are super excited to be part of the DVC family! 

Here's our resale info: 

$73-$16,060-220-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 79/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15-sent 4/4, passed 5/2


----------



## ziravan

lovinwdw said:


> After reading through this thread, I'm wondering if I'm paying too much at $75 per point for SSR...



Stop wondering. You did fine. Could you have cut throated a better deal? Probably. Would that have been worth the trouble? Possibly. Does that matter? Not really.

It won't show the link here, but of 43 SSR properties sold last month, the average weighted price for SSR was $77.55. Google DVC current market value.

You did better than average. It might not be a great price, but it's a really good one. Relax and enjoy. You're almost Home.


----------



## Cheeky in TN

We decided to buy back in. Has SSR several years ago, sold at a time when 5 in 1 bedroom was not allowed.  Now that is not an issue, buying back in. So excited and hoping to pass ROFR soon so we can book an unplanned Fall trip.

Hoping to pick a smaller contract here and there to add some points down the road, just look for good deals.


cheeky in tn---$69-$13,800-200-SSR-Feb-, 0/'13, 0/'14, 200/'15-sent 6/20


----------



## NH Disneyfan

ITALIANANGLO69 said:


> $97.50-$19,500-200-VGC-Jun-0/'12, 0/'13, 184/'14, 200/'15-sent 4/30, passed 6/1



Wow....great price.  How in the world did this pass ROFR?


----------



## calypso726

We are in waiting mode:


Calypso726 --$95-$9,5000-100-BCV-Sep-100/'14, 100/'15-sent 6/24


----------



## DVCMomBLT

DVCMomBLT--$70-$7,878.50-100-SSR-Feb-100/'14, 100/'15-sent 5/28, passed 6/26

splitting 2014 dues


----------



## chitwndan

that's nice said:


> chitwndan---$81.25-$13,000-160-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 5/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/16
> 
> to the DIS and the ROFR thread.
> 
> You did get a great price… so good that I give this a 20% chance of passing. I haven't seen a BLT go for that low in the year I've been watching prices. Your contract is stripped but not stripped to the point that it isn't attractive to DVC. I'll be hoping with you… I hope this passes.
> 
> EDIT::: There were 2 that passed in the second half of last year that were around your price- $80 & $84. The average price for BLT is around $92-94



Edit the original sent date was 5/30 d/t a delay in it being sent to Disney...

chitwndan---$81.25-$13,000-160-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 5/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/30...

IT PASSED!!! 6/26!


----------



## Mommee

I'm getting a bad feeling  others that were sent to ROFR after us have passed and we still haven't heard.  The last time this happened it was taken.  Ugh I wish they would hurry up and contact us!!!


----------



## ytsyts

chitwndan said:


> Edit the original sent date was 5/30 d/t a delay in it being sent to Disney...
> 
> chitwndan---$81.25-$13,000-160-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 5/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/30...
> 
> IT PASSED!!! 6/26!



 Congrats!


----------



## wildforgoofy

chitwndan said:


> Edit the original sent date was 5/30 d/t a delay in it being sent to Disney...  chitwndan---$81.25-$13,000-160-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 5/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/30...  IT PASSED!!! 6/26!



OMG!!!! This is so awesome!!! Are you jumping off the ceiling?!! Congratulations.


----------



## DVCMomBLT

Mommee said:


> I'm getting a bad feeling  others that were sent to ROFR after us have passed and we still haven't heard.  The last time this happened it was taken.  Ugh I wish they would hurry up and contact us!!!



In my experience, the ones that have been taken happen QUICKER.


----------



## chitwndan

wildforgoofy said:


> OMG!!!! This is so awesome!!! Are you jumping off the ceiling?!! Congratulations.



Oh yeah I totally am. I yelled YES so loud in the office that people three rows over  came over to find out what happened


----------



## Mommee

Mommee said:


> mommee--$68-$15,284.50-200-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 303/'14, 200/'15 -sent 5/27



We passed today! We passed! I was out looking for another contract to bid on I was so convinced that it would be taken!


----------



## chitwndan

Congrats that's awesome! Trust me I totally know the feeling


----------



## wildforgoofy

Mommee said:


> We passed today! We passed! I was out looking for another contract to bid on I was so convinced that it would be taken!



Yeah! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## wildforgoofy

There was a post on FB congratulating the 34 contracts that passed ROFR today and 2 of them were you guys. Very cool!


----------



## Mommee

wildforgoofy said:


> There was a post on FB congratulating the 34 contracts that passed ROFR today and 2 of them were you guys. Very cool!



I must say it was a lot less stressful buying direct, but now that we've made it passed ROFR I'm thrilled with how much we saved!


----------



## chitwndan

wildforgoofy said:


> There was a post on FB congratulating the 34 contracts that passed ROFR today and 2 of them were you guys. Very cool!



Where on FB? what's the page name?


----------



## wildforgoofy

chitwndan said:


> Where on FB? what's the page name?


It was a quick congrats on the DVCnews FB page.


----------



## that's nice

DeefromOhio said:


> We passed ROFR on May 2, 2014 and closed the sale on June 4th. We finally received our membership letter on June 18th. Already booked for the first week of December at AKL and SSR...hoping for VWL! Yay! We've only ever stayed at POFQ and POR, so we are super excited to be part of the DVC family!
> 
> Here's our resale info:
> 
> $73-$16,060-220-SSR-Dec-0/'12, 79/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15-sent 4/4, passed 5/2


Welcome Home!!!!






Cheeky in TN said:


> We decided to buy back in. Has SSR several years ago, sold at a time when 5 in 1 bedroom was not allowed.  Now that is not an issue, buying back in. So excited and hoping to pass ROFR soon so we can book an unplanned Fall trip.
> 
> Hoping to pick a smaller contract here and there to add some points down the road, just look for good deals.
> 
> 
> cheeky in tn---$69-$13,800-200-SSR-Feb-, 0/'13, 0/'14, 200/'15-sent 6/20


Good Luck!!!





calypso726 said:


> We are in waiting mode:
> 
> 
> Calypso726 --$95-$9,5000-100-BCV-Sep-100/'14, 100/'15-sent 6/24


Good Luck!





chitwndan said:


> Edit the original sent date was 5/30 d/t a delay in it being sent to Disney...
> 
> chitwndan---$81.25-$13,000-160-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 5/'14, 160/'15-sent 5/30...
> 
> IT PASSED!!! 6/26!


Awesome!!!!!! I'm am really happy for you!!!! 

Welcome Home! 





Mommee said:


> We passed today! We passed! I was out looking for another contract to bid on I was so convinced that it would be taken!


Welcome Home!!!!!


----------



## that's nice

Removed due to no response:

SSR    $77 Dec   160   $12,320     117     160    160   04/28   jacqueswdw

SSR    $65 Oct   150   $10,404     150     129    150   04/09   DisKneeDad

SSR    $71 Sep   300   $21,300       0     186    300   04/11   Stiej


DisKneeDad--$65--$10,404-150-SSR-Oct-150/13, 129/14, 150/15, Sent 04/09
Stiej - $71-$21,300-300 SSR-Sep-186/'13-300/'14-sent 4/11
jacqueswdw---$77-$12,320-160-SSR-Dec-117/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/28


----------



## amypetecar

lovinwdw said:


> After reading through this thread, I'm wondering if I'm paying too much at $75 per point for SSR...



I think you paid a fair price. Its kind of like buying and selling stocks. There is always someone that paid less than you for the same company's shares and there is always someone that paid more. What matters is if you find value in the transaction for what you need.  You will drive yourself nuts if you focus on a few folks that paid less than yourself.


----------



## Section106

Section106---$83-$19,667.15-215-BWV-Dec-380/'14, 215/'15-sent 6/10, passed N/A

I would like to add my info. Sent to Disney for ROFR on 6/10 and I'm obviously still waiting. Hopefully I'll pass and it won't take too long to get to closing.


----------



## ziravan

Section106 said:


> Section106---$83-$19,667.15-215-BWV-Dec-380/'14, 215/'15-sent 6/10, passed N/A
> 
> I would like to add my info. Sent to Disney for ROFR on 6/10 and I'm obviously still waiting. Hopefully I'll pass and it won't take too long to get to closing.



Looks like we're in the same ROFR class:

Ziravan---$84-$21,168-252-BCV-Apr-253/'14, 6/'15, 252/'16 -sent 6/11

 7 - 2014 points plus 246 borrowed points from 2015. I pay closing and seller pays MF for all but 7 points in 2014 and all but 6 points in 2015. So, the 246 borrowed points from 2015 are MF free. I just wish I could bank them back to 2015...


----------



## SarahMom

SarahMom---$77-$20,248.40-240-SSR-Dec-240/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14, 240/'15-sent 5/27, passed 6/26 .
Happy to be passed again !!!


----------



## JenandFrank

JenandFrank---$75-$15000-200-SSR-June-0/'12, 0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/31, passed 6/26


----------



## ziravan

SarahMom said:


> SarahMom---$77-$20,248.40-240-SSR-Dec-240/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14, 240/'15-sent 5/27, passed 6/26 .
> Happy to be passed again !!!



I'm just curious how your contract still has points from 2012? Since it's DEC UY, you're still in 2013 points, so I guess the 2012 points could be banked into 2013? If so, that's either a bunch of points to use before DEC (480), or you're going to have a very short window after closing and getting access to those points to bank the 2013 points (and still have a bunch of points to use by DEC).

Congrats!


----------



## SarahMom

ziravan said:


> I'm just curious how your contract still has points from 2012? Since it's DEC UY, you're still in 2013 points, so I guess the 2012 points could be banked into 2013? If so, that's either a bunch of points to use before DEC (480), or you're going to have a very short window after closing and getting access to those points to bank the 2013 points (and still have a bunch of points to use by DEC).
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks,

2012 points has been banked to be used before Dec 2014.
2013 points has been  banked also.  They can be used up until Dec 2015.
And yes, I'll have 240 points to book before dec 2014.
So we're looking for to go to Disney during Thanksgiving Break.


----------



## ziravan

SarahMom said:


> Thanks,
> 
> 2012 points has been banked to be used before Dec 2014.
> 2013 points has been  banked also.  They can be used up until Dec 2015.
> And yes, I'll have 240 points to book before dec 2014.
> So we're looking for to go to Disney during Thanksgiving Break.



Wow, talk about a loaded contract! It's good the 2013 points are already banked because it would be cutting it close to get access to the points to bank them by the end of July (I think that's the banking window for Dec). Have a great Thanksgiving trip on your new points.


----------



## SarahMom

ziravan said:


> Wow, talk about a loaded contract! It's good the 2013 points are already banked because it would be cutting it close to get access to the points to bank them by the end of July (I think that's the banking window for Dec). Have a great Thanksgiving trip on your new points.



Thanks,

We were lucky enough that the agent had asked us to ask the seller to bank 2013 points for us before we signed the contract.


----------



## Disney-Kim

SarahMom said:


> SarahMom---$77-$20,248.40-240-SSR-Dec-240/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14, 240/'15-sent 5/27, passed 6/26 .
> Happy to be passed again !!!



*congrats ! almost 1000 points to start you are my DVC purchase hero *


----------



## xcheezhead

xcheezhead said:


> Contract sent to Disney today for our first purchase ever...let the countdown begin! (fingers crossed)  xcheezhead---$67-$14,070-210-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/28  Have been lurking on the boards for a looooong time soaking up all of your knowledge and appreciate all the great guidance you all provide.  Thanks!



Just found out Friday we passed!!!!!    First purchase and so excited to be members!  Thanks all for your help!

$67-$14,070-210-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/28, passed 6/27


----------



## xcheezhead

xcheezhead said:


> Contract sent to Disney today for our first purchase ever...let the countdown begin! (fingers crossed)  xcheezhead---$67-$14,070-210-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/28  Have been lurking on the boards for a looooong time soaking up all of your knowledge and appreciate all the great guidance you all provide.  Thanks!



Just found out Friday we PASSED!  So excited for our first purchase and to become members.  Thanks to all of you for your help!

  --$67-$14,070-210-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/28, passed 6/27


----------



## that's nice

Section106 said:


> Section106---$83-$19,667.15-215-BWV-Dec-380/'14, 215/'15-sent 6/10, passed N/A
> 
> I would like to add my info. Sent to Disney for ROFR on 6/10 and I'm obviously still waiting. Hopefully I'll pass and it won't take too long to get to closing.


Good Luck!





ziravan said:


> Looks like we're in the same ROFR class:
> 
> Ziravan---$84-$21,168-252-BCV-Apr-253/'14, 6/'15, 252/'16 -sent 6/11
> 
> 7 - 2014 points plus 246 borrowed points from 2015. I pay closing and seller pays MF for all but 7 points in 2014 and all but 6 points in 2015. So, the 246 borrowed points from 2015 are MF free. I just wish I could bank them back to 2015...


Good Luck!





SarahMom said:


> SarahMom---$77-$20,248.40-240-SSR-Dec-240/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14, 240/'15-sent 5/27, passed 6/26 .
> Happy to be passed again !!!


Sweet contract!!! Welcome Home!!! 





JenandFrank said:


> JenandFrank---$75-$15000-200-SSR-June-0/'12, 0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 5/31, passed 6/26


Welcome Home! 





xcheezhead said:


> Just found out Friday we passed!!!!!    First purchase and so excited to be members!  Thanks all for your help!
> 
> $67-$14,070-210-SSR-Jun-0/'13, 210/'14, 210/'15-sent 5/28, passed 6/27



Welcome home!!!


----------



## stiej

Second times a charm! Just got my email 

Stiej- $70- 14,700 - 210 - akv - Dec - 170/14, 210/15, sent 5/31, passed 6/30


----------



## AMCSquared

Just heard that we passed! 

AMCSquared---$85-$15,625-160-AUL-Mar-0/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 06/03,passed 06/30


----------



## ganban

ganban--$76-$12,160-160-SSR-Sept-0/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 6/2, passed 6/30


----------



## SteveBlues

SteveBlues said:
			
		

> $79-$15,355-175-BWV-Oct-175/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15, sent 6/3
> 
> Fingers crossed.



We passed! Now just have to close. 

$79-$15,355-175-BWV-Oct-175/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15, sent 6/3, passed 6/30


----------



## that's nice

stiej said:


> Second times a charm! Just got my email
> 
> Stiej- $70- 14,700 - 210 - akv - Dec - 170/14, 210/15, sent 5/31, passed 6/30


Welcome Home!!!!





AMCSquared said:


> Just heard that we passed!
> 
> AMCSquared---$85-$15,625-160-AUL-Mar-0/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 06/03,passed 06/30


Welcome Home!!!





ganban said:


> ganban--$76-$12,160-160-SSR-Sept-0/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 6/2, passed 6/30


Welcome Home!!!





SteveBlues said:


> We passed! Now just have to close.
> 
> $79-$15,355-175-BWV-Oct-175/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15, sent 6/3, passed 6/30


Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## that's nice

Tomorrow I will start the new ROFR thread. If you are currently waiting for ROFR and have posted in this thread, I will transfer your info to the new thread.  I will update both threads with the info. Any NEW contracts should be placed in the NEW ROFR 7/1-12/31 thread.


How has the code format been working out for everyone? Are there any changes, adjustments, additions, subtractions, that you would like to see on the new thread? It is more work to do the list and the code format but I think keeping both is a good idea. 

I'm open to any/all suggestions.


----------



## nan214

We passed ROFR today!!!! So excited!!

$85-12,750 - 150 - BWI - Oct 115/13 150/14 150/15 Sent 6/3  Passed 6/30


----------



## ImTempest

Didn't even get to ROFR - sellers did not return the purchase agreement. Oh, well, if at first you don't succeed. . .


----------



## that's nice

nan214 said:


> We passed ROFR today!!!! So excited!!
> 
> $85-12,750 - 150 - BWI - Oct 115/13 150/14 150/15 Sent 6/3  Passed 6/30



Congrats! Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## pumpkinjack26

We passed!  First time buyers.  

$83-$11,000-120-BWV-Mar-0/'12, 0/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15-sent 5/27, passed 6/27

Thanks to all your wise DVCers out there.  Really made the decision and process a lot less stressful.


----------



## disbound09

Disbound09---$76-$13,300.00 175-AKV-Dec- 139/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15,-sent 7/3 now the waiting begins

Just added 175 AKV DEC to our 320 SSR AUG I hope I am up to keeping up with the banking and points.


----------



## that's nice

pumpkinjack26 said:


> We passed!  First time buyers.
> 
> $83-$11,000-120-BWV-Mar-0/'12, 0/'13, 120/'14, 120/'15-sent 5/27, passed 6/27
> 
> Thanks to all your wise DVCers out there.  Really made the decision and process a lot less stressful.


Congratulations!!! Welcome Home!





disbound09 said:


> Disbound09---$76-$13,300.00 175-AKV-Dec- 139/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15,-sent 7/3 now the waiting begins
> 
> Just added 175 AKV DEC to our 320 SSR AUG I hope I am up to keeping up with the banking and points.


Good Luck! You've been added to the July-Dec ROFR thread HERE


----------



## disbound09

disbound09 said:


> Disbound09---$76-$13,300.00 175-AKV-Dec- 139/'13, 175/'14, 175/'15,-sent 7/3 now the waiting begins
> 
> Just added 175 AKV DEC to our 320 SSR AUG I hope I am up to keeping up with the banking and points.



175 AKV fell apart.  But got a new contract right away 

Disbound09---$73-$11600.00 160-AKV-Dec 140/'13, 160/'14, 160/15'  signed and sent in yesterday.

There is always something for sale that will fit your needs.


----------



## Eeyore1979

Eeyore1979 said:


> Eeyore1979  $72-$11,731-150-SSR-Sept-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 - sent 6/9




Eeyore1979 $72-$11,731-150-SSR-Sept-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 - sent 6/9, passed 7/7

So excited!


----------



## kenspidey

Eeyore1979 said:


> Eeyore1979 $72-$11,731-150-SSR-Sept-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 - sent 6/9, passed 7/7  So excited!



You need to use those 2013 points .. Pronto ... Good luck and congrats


----------



## DVC Jen

DVC Jen $50-$5000-100-VB-Feb, 0/14, 44/15, 100/16 Sent 7/7


----------



## that's nice

disbound09 said:


> 175 AKV fell apart.  But got a new contract right away
> 
> Disbound09---$73-$11600.00 160-AKV-Dec 140/'13, 160/'14, 160/15'  signed and sent in yesterday.
> 
> There is always something for sale that will fit your needs.


Got cha on the other thread. HERE





Eeyore1979 said:


> Eeyore1979 $72-$11,731-150-SSR-Sept-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 - sent 6/9, passed 7/7
> 
> So excited!


Very nice welcome home. updated on the other thread as well. 




DVC Jen said:


> DVC Jen $50-$5000-100-VB-Feb, 0/14, 44/15, 100/16 Sent 7/7


Have your info on the other thread HERE


----------



## jacqueswdw

jacqueswdw---$77-$12,320-160-SSR-Dec-117/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/28, passed 5/28


----------



## that's nice

jacqueswdw said:


> jacqueswdw---$77-$12,320-160-SSR-Dec-117/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 4/28, passed 5/28



Welcome Home!


----------



## vek239

vek239 said:


> This purchase seems to be taking more time than others we've done; perhaps because it's a non-US seller? And/or because it's VGC?? We just got the first docs from the title company today with a note about the FIRPTA tax.  They haven't requested our full payment yet.  Our total for the points is $17640.


Closed 6/26.  Points loaded in today 7/15.  Or at least they're showing in our total at this point.  This purchase has been a pain with one delay after another.


----------



## canadiandisneymommy

canadiandisneymommy---$73-$14,600-200-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, -sent 6/20, taken 7/15


----------



## RiverBound757

RiverBound757 said:


> $75/pt- $16,125 for 215 pts- UY-Dec- AKL. 2013-0, 2014-395, 2015-215. Sent 6/18 Seller is paying closing and I'm only paying for 2014 maintenance. Had 2013s banked already.



Just found out this morning that Disney waived rofr. Sent 6/18 passed 7/17!!


----------



## calypso726

calypso726 said:


> We are in waiting mode:
> 
> 
> Calypso726 --$95-$9,5000-100-BCV-Sep-100/'14, 100/'15-sent 6/24



Just got the email today that Disney waived ROFR  
Sent 6/24 passed 7/17


----------



## that's nice

vek239 said:


> Closed 6/26.  Points loaded in today 7/15.  Or at least they're showing in our total at this point.  This purchase has been a pain with one delay after another.


Well, at least it's over and you have your points. 





canadiandisneymommy said:


> canadiandisneymommy---$73-$14,600-200-SSR-Dec-0/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15, -sent 6/20, taken 7/15


I'm so sorry I really don't understand why they took this. I bet you can find a cheaper contract with more current points that will pass. Don't get too discouraged. 





RiverBound757 said:


> Just found out this morning that Disney waived rofr. Sent 6/18 passed 7/17!!


Welcome Home! 




calypso726 said:


> Just got the email today that Disney waived ROFR
> Sent 6/24 passed 7/17


Welcome Home!


----------



## AdamsMum

$130-$3900-30 BLT April-0/2013; 0/2014;30/2015-sent to rofr August 5/14


----------



## TLCP

TLCP---$117-$19,890-170-VGC-June-166/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15,-sent 4/18, passed 5/16 

TLCP---$115-$37,375-325-VGC-Feb-187/'13, 325/'14, 325/'15,-sent 5/7, passed 6/5

TLCP---$115-$18,400-160-VGC-Aug-74/'12,160/'13,160/'14,160-'15-sent 5/12, passed 6/9


----------



## hblackb

I just signed contracts and sent my deposit yesterday. Will go out for Disney approval Monday or Tuesday. Seems like Disney is all over the place with deals that are/aren't being ROFR'd. The wife and I have been to several DVC pitches, and I always wanted to sign right away, but she has never been a big fan of DVC, so we have never bought. This time I did all the work, looking for the best deal on the resale market for a couple months. I found a great listing that had the right amount of point, and a great price. I told her after I sent the deposit, and I couldn't believe it, she was super excited. She is finally on-board, now I am afraid if we get ROFD, she will go back to hating DVC. Anyway here are the details:

$81-$13770-170-BWV-Sept-170/'14, 170/'15, 170/'15 
2014 dues: Seller
2015 dues: Buyer
Closing Cost: Buyer


Any thoughts?:


----------



## batmanlasd

$72-$8475.80-120-SSR-MAR-0/14,23/15,120/16-Sent 10/23/14, passed 11/14/14

2014 Dues: Seller
2015 Dues: Seller
Closing : Buyer


YEAYYYYY


----------



## that's nice

TLCP said:


> TLCP---$117-$19,890-170-VGC-June-166/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15,-sent 4/18, passed 5/16
> 
> TLCP---$115-$37,375-325-VGC-Feb-187/'13, 325/'14, 325/'15,-sent 5/7, passed 6/5
> 
> TLCP---$115-$18,400-160-VGC-Aug-74/'12,160/'13,160/'14,160-'15-sent 5/12, passed 6/9



Added. Welcome Home!


----------



## finchy3

TLCP said:


> TLCP---$117-$19,890-170-VGC-June-166/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15,-sent 4/18, passed 5/16  TLCP---$115-$37,375-325-VGC-Feb-187/'13, 325/'14, 325/'15,-sent 5/7, passed 6/5  TLCP---$115-$18,400-160-VGC-Aug-74/'12,160/'13,160/'14,160-'15-sent 5/12, passed 6/9



Congratulations!


----------



## ITALIANANGLO69

Congratulations!


----------



## dundey

hblackb said:


> I just signed contracts and sent my deposit yesterday. Will go out for Disney approval Monday or Tuesday. Seems like Disney is all over the place with deals that are/aren't being ROFR'd. The wife and I have been to several DVC pitches, and I always wanted to sign right away, but she has never been a big fan of DVC, so we have never bought. This time I did all the work, looking for the best deal on the resale market for a couple months. I found a great listing that had the right amount of point, and a great price. I told her after I sent the deposit, and I couldn't believe it, she was super excited. She is finally on-board, now I am afraid if we get ROFD, she will go back to hating DVC. Anyway here are the details:
> 
> $81-$13770-170-BWV-Sept-170/'14, 170/'15, 170/'15
> 2014 dues: Seller
> 2015 dues: Buyer
> Closing Cost: Buyer
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?:


 
I've been looking for something similar, that is an excellent price with the seller paying the 14 and 15 points!
Good luck!


----------



## dundey

batmanlasd said:


> $72-$8475.80-120-SSR-MAR-0/14,23/15,120/16-Sent 10/23/14, passed 11/14/14
> 
> 2014 Dues: Seller
> 2015 Dues: Seller
> Closing : Buyer
> 
> 
> YEAYYYYY


 
Nice!  If you find another one like that let me know!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## pangyal

Just FYI guys this thread is last year's...current ROFR thread is a few threads up


----------

